# Former Billericay owner Glenn Tamplin takes over Romford FC



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)

According to press in Essex, Craig Edwards has resigned, and local wideboy and owner Glenn Tamplin will be managing the side this weekend.

On top of that, he just signed Paul Konchesky...

Let's hope it goes better than when they tried to defrost the pitch with kettles...


----------



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2017)

Totally not a recipe for disaster and 100% unrelated to egos and money. For definite.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 2, 2017)

Never thought I'd say this to the old long ball man but poor Craig Edwards


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2017)

Let me just update their logo


----------



## Taper (Mar 2, 2017)

Read this. It's fucking Foxcatcher. 


http://www.basildonstandard.co.uk/s...mplin_lays_out_the_future_of_Billericay_Town/


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2017)

Taper said:


> Read this. It's fucking Foxcatcher.
> 
> 
> THE BIG INTERVIEW: Owner Tamplin lays out the future of Billericay Town


"This club needs an improved fan base." Does he mean a bigger fanbase or is he simply looking for a _higher quality_ sort of fan?


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 2, 2017)

editor said:


> "This club needs an improved fan base." Does he mean a bigger fanbase or is he simply looking for a _higher quality_ sort of fan?



We are available for rent.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2017)

You can sense that his commitment to Billiericay was always 100% solid from the start: 


> GT explained why he chose Billericay. The first reason was because Dagenham and Redbridge turned down his offer. He’d also spoken to Bishops Stortford but the deal wasn’t right for him. So there was an element of luck, but he is very happy at the set up at Billericay and feels fortunate that other offers did not go through.


Billericay Town Fans’ Forum – as it happened | Phoenix FM


----------



## Nivag (Mar 2, 2017)

I bet he'll be pulling on a team shirt next and starting a match.


----------



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)

editor said:


> Let me just update their logo
> 
> View attachment 101423



This is excellent.


----------



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)

Former England International joins the Blues | Phoenix FM

Paul sounds like he's had a few..


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 2, 2017)

Doctor Robotnik reunited with Sonic and Tails.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 3, 2017)

editor said:


> "This club needs an improved fan base." Does he mean a bigger fanbase or is he simply looking for a _higher quality_ sort of fan?


Definitely more numbers I reckon.  A couple of seasons ago I recall a Billericay fan on their message board commenting that _"I wouldn't mind the numbers they [Dulwich] get, but I wouldn't want the type of supporters they get."_  (Presumably women, children, ethnic minorities and anyone else who doesn't fit the 'football fan' sterotype of being a locally born and bred working class white bloke who's followed the club since childhood?)


----------



## AndyF (Mar 3, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Definitely more numbers I reckon.  A couple of seasons ago I recall a Billericay fan on their message board commenting that _"I wouldn't mind the numbers they [Dulwich] get, but I wouldn't want the type of supporters they get."_  (Presumably women, children, ethnic minorities and anyone else who doesn't fit the 'football fan' sterotype of being a locally born and bred working class white bloke who's followed the club since childhood?)



What football needs Part I. Middle aged fat white blokes. Not enough of them.


----------



## AndyF (Mar 3, 2017)

Obvs not you Pink Panther or my good self...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 3, 2017)

AndyF said:


> What football needs Part I. Middle aged fat white blokes. Not enough of them.


 Oh I dunno, ticks some boxes for me!


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 3, 2017)

AndyF said:


> What football needs Part I. Middle aged fat white blokes. Not enough of them.



Im trying to lose weight and grow my hair, ok!?!?


----------



## AndyF (Mar 3, 2017)

Forgot bald...


----------



## EDC (Mar 3, 2017)

AndyF said:


> What football needs Part I. Middle aged fat white blokes. Not enough of them.


You called?


----------



## AndyF (Mar 3, 2017)

At your service EDC


----------



## vicarofsibley (Mar 3, 2017)

editor said:


> Let me just update their logo
> 
> View attachment 101423


I mean it'd be stupid of me to not ask to use this... Can I? Please?


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2017)

vicarofsibley said:


> I mean it'd be stupid of me to not ask to use this... Can I? Please?


Course you can, but please give a credit, if you can.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Mar 3, 2017)

editor said:


> Course you can, but please give a credit, if you can.


Ofc. Thanks!


----------



## pitchfork (Mar 3, 2017)

Fines for illegal waste site operators - GOV.UK

Looks like he likes rubbish!


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 3, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Definitely more numbers I reckon.  A couple of seasons ago I recall a Billericay fan on their message board commenting that _"I wouldn't mind the numbers they [Dulwich] get, but I wouldn't want the type of supporters they get."_  (Presumably women, children, ethnic minorities and anyone else who doesn't fit the 'football fan' sterotype of being a locally born and bred working class white bloke who's followed the club since childhood?)


think you need to edit this, having missed the letters" i" and " n" out after "born and".


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2017)

New logos chart Glenn Tamplin's reign at Billericay.


----------



## 3010 (Mar 3, 2017)

No need to worry Billericay - Mark Wright says your caretaker manager is going to smash it!


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 3, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Doctor Robotnik reunited with Sonic and Tails.



Always wondered what became of Wilf from Vision On?


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 5, 2017)

Goes prior to Mr Tamplin aborted purchase of The Daggers but post his aborted purchase of Bishops Stortford but makes for interesting reading
DiggerDagger.com - An Independent Dagenham & Redbridge FC Website


----------



## AndyF (Mar 5, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Always wondered what became of Wilf from Vision On?
> View attachment 101468



Didn't Streatham Rovers sign him?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 6, 2017)

AndyF said:


> Didn't Streatham Rovers sign him?


 No they don't exist. They're a figment in people's imagination, a poor mans Neasden....


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 6, 2017)

Whatever became of Sid and Doris Bonkers?


----------



## AndyF (Mar 6, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No they don't exist. They're a figment in people's imagination, a poor mans Neasden....



Yes I know. Vision On was a kids programme. In other news Billy The Fish doesn't exist either.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2017)

At a stroke, Billericay have become a team I wish every catastrophe on.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 6, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Goes prior to Mr Tamplin aborted purchase of The Daggers but post his aborted purchase of Bishops Stortford but makes for interesting reading
> DiggerDagger.com - An Independent Dagenham & Redbridge FC Website





editor said:


> At a stroke, Billericay have become a team I wish every catastrophe on.


I just hope Tamplin goes quickly before (a) buying promotion at the expense of a stable and properly run club and (b) ruining Billericay beyond repair.  (In that order.)


----------



## Blitzwalker (Mar 6, 2017)

YTC said:


> According to press in Essex, Craig Edwards has resigned, and local wideboy and owner Glenn Tamplin will be managing the side this weekend.
> 
> On top of that, he just signed Paul Konchesky...
> 
> Let's hope it goes better than when they tried to defrost the pitch with kettles...



What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 6, 2017)

YTC said:


>



I just can't take a club seriously with a badge like that







*"I spent money I don't have to get my football club."*


----------



## Scrooge (Mar 8, 2017)

Tamplin inspired his team to a 1-0 defeat at 22nd placed Hendon tonight. Clearly getting the best out of ex-pro's like Konchesky, Assombalonga, Luke Moore and the rest...


----------



## 3010 (Mar 10, 2017)

This is a story that just keeps on giving! The Only Way Is Billericay… Blues Name New Assistant Manager – TV star Mark Wright!


----------



## YTC (Mar 10, 2017)

3010 said:


> This is a story that just keeps on giving! The Only Way Is Billericay… Blues Name New Assistant Manager – TV star Mark Wright!



state of it.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 10, 2017)

3010 said:


> This is a story that just keeps on giving! The Only Way Is Billericay… Blues Name New Assistant Manager – TV star Mark Wright!


This pair just look so Essex!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 10, 2017)

She's from stockport


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 10, 2017)

From what I've heard he's not a bad semi-pro footballer, youth career at West Ham, Spurs and the Goners. Seems of late though he "signs" for clubs when they need a ;little bit of publicity which I believe was the case in his time with Heybridge Swifts..
Mark Wright (TV personality) - Wikipedia

OK this goal is not quite Ashley Carew, the way is a bit fragile and its a comedian in goal but not bad must say


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 13, 2017)

It gets better and better (worse and worse).
Tamplin: If Billericay finish the season well I will be manager next season


----------



## NPDHFC (Mar 13, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> It gets better and better (worse and worse).
> Tamplin: If Billericay finish the season well I will be manager next season



“I bring the best out of people and Justin is the tactician so it works well and if I feel I can take this team on I will."

Read: I'm only good at shouting at people, but Justin knows football, so if I can piggyback on his skill set I will.


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 13, 2017)

Managers who do well with a big budget eh? What odds on Steve King heading for Billericay in the near future? Interesting choice of number 2 there with Justin Gardner (former Aveley boss) there. Not only did well with limited resources at the Millers but should be used to a poor pitch. Guess this article was written prior to Saturday's win so that 80% would be 7.2 wins out of nine. Round it down and that should be six wins out of the last eight games. 2 of those games are against the Hamlet and they also have to play play off chasing Leiston & Enfield Town at home and Needham Market away. Add in a away day to Leatherhead, third bottom, and games against Kingstonian and Canvey Island, four points off the relegation places, and I get the feeling he may not achieve his target.


----------



## scousedom (Mar 13, 2017)

And I get the feeling that his relationship with facts is roughly on a par with the Donald's. Meaning they could lose all nine and if he still feels like taking it on, he will.


----------



## 3010 (Mar 13, 2017)

scousedom said:


> And I get the feeling that his relationship with facts is roughly on a par with the Donald's.


He's already erased Tuesday nights loss to Hendon from his managerial record, claiming he is two from two so far in this article: Town’s play-off push is back on


----------



## NPDHFC (Mar 13, 2017)

“I am really enjoying it and I know the boys missed me on Tuesday. I had got some very bad news and I couldn’t be at the game but I got some nice messages afterwards from the lads saying they missed me on the touchline."

If he just get's some 'very bad(!) news' every time they lose then he can retain his 100% win record.


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 13, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Managers who do well with a big budget eh? What odds on Steve King heading for Billericay in the near future? Interesting choice of number 2 there with Justin Gardner (former Aveley boss) there. Not only did well with limited resources at the Millers but should be used to a poor pitch. Guess this article was written prior to Saturday's win so that 80% would be 7.2 wins out of nine. Round it down and that should be six wins out of the last eight games. 2 of those games are against the Hamlet and they also have to play play off chasing Leiston & Enfield Town at home and Needham Market away. Add in a away day to Leatherhead, third bottom, and games against Kingstonian and Canvey Island, four points off the relegation places, and I get the feeling he may not achieve his target.


My money would be on Gary Hill. He tends to sniff these boom-and-bust opportunities out and is an Essex lad I think. Actually, it isn't. My money is on Glenn Tamplin.


----------



## liamdhfc (Mar 13, 2017)

Justin Edinburgh - proven track record, managed them before, out of work, likes working with money at non league level (Fisher)


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 13, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> Justin Edinburgh - proven track record, managed them before, out of work, likes working with money at non league level (Fisher)


Isn't he Northampton's manager?


----------



## YTC (Mar 13, 2017)

Can we all just take a second to remember that Craig Edwards looks almost exactly like Dr. Robotnik?


----------



## liamdhfc (Mar 13, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> Isn't he Northampton's manager?


My mistake, forgot he had got a job now. Still a name I have heard from a  few sources


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 13, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> My mistake, forgot he had got a job now. Still a name I have heard from a  few sources


Yep, seems an obvious fit.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 13, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> My mistake, forgot he had got a job now. Still a name I have heard from a  few sources


Graham Westley is another one being touted in some quarters - sacked by Newport County last week.


----------



## liamdhfc (Mar 13, 2017)

Westley is very much his own man so can't see him putting up with an owner who wants to be a manager


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 13, 2017)

You're all forgetting the elephant in the room.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 14, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> Westley is very much his own man so can't see him putting up with an owner who wants to be a manager


I would think most experienced managers who've enjoyed any tangible success would think twice about working for an owner like that.  You'd have to be desperate for a manager's job, and he'll want someone with a big name.



Cyclodunc said:


> You're all forgetting the elephant in the room.


He'll appoint himself, won't he!  Otherwise it'll be someone who was relatively successful at a higher level years ago and has been increasingly less successful in each subsequent job.  Steve McClaren perhaps!


----------



## YTC (Mar 14, 2017)

Surely Konchesky will be manager come next year. Only reason he would have signed.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 14, 2017)

YTC said:


> Surely Konchesky will be manager come next year. Only reason he would have signed.


A possibility, I guess, but why not just appoint him now?


----------



## YTC (Mar 14, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> A possibility, I guess, but why not just appoint him now?



Ego under the guise of 'letting him settle in' I'd imagine - seeing as he's never coached before. Then again, neither has Tamplin?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 14, 2017)

Gavin. Rose.


----------



## NPDHFC (Mar 14, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Gavin. Rose.



Ha, I see Gavin getting on famously with an intrusive wideboy owner....


----------



## YTC (Mar 14, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Gavin. Rose.




Nah m8


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 14, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> Westley is very much his own man so can't see him putting up with an owner who wants to be a manager



Agreed if Westley wanted to manage again at this level, he has the wherewithal to just purchase a club that suits his modus operandi and run it the way he wants it to be run.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Mar 14, 2017)

I'd like to announce that I am in fact expecting to be announced as Ricay's new manager.

I'll be bringing my own backroom staff comprised of Fitness and Vaping Coach Champion_hill, First-team Coach and Mascot StephenMac, Social Secretary B.I.G, and Physio Dulwich Mishi.

I must admit, I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 14, 2017)

vicarofsibley said:


> .... First-team Coach and Mascot StephenMac,
> .


Seen limbering up for his new role earlier this week:


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 14, 2017)

Unfortunately you seem to have thought that money can buy you everything, it now explains the 'bribe' of a donation of DVDs for the raffles on the Dooley Bueses to away games, for which I thank you for, especially the one of Skins which I had never watched...much sexier than the programems of my youth...a Grange Hill on acid!
However, I am afraid I am not in a position to give up my current role as 50/50 seller at Champion Hill, so will have to decline...even though Ricay are CLEARLY in need of a proper 50/50 seller themselves. I hope you can arrange to have the two tickets that were sold to me at the postponed game before it was postponed to be swapped over for two new ones in the draw that evening...as the seller that day made no attempt to find me for a refund.


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah, I quit.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh dear vicarofsibley  only half a backroom team left now? Any quick replacements?


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 15, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> However, I am afraid I am not in a position to give up my current role as 50/50 seller at Champion Hill, so will have to decline...even though Ricay are CLEARLY in need of a proper 50/50 seller themselves. I hope you can arrange to have the two tickets that were sold to me at the postponed game before it was postponed to be swapped over for two new ones in the draw that evening...as the seller that day made no attempt to find me for a refund.


If they'd already sold tickets surely it would make more sense to just do the draw rather than find everyone who bought one for a refund?  Wouldn't have been a big prize, but more chance of winning!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 20, 2017)

Another investor emerges.

Mark Wright: The Only Way is Essex star set to invest in Billericay


----------



## WillClunas (Mar 23, 2017)

(Deleted) scenes...


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2017)

What a douchebag.


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 23, 2017)

Shall start taking Project Tamplin seriously when the New Lodge pitch
Is ripped up and replaced with a decent surface rather than the continued investment in building a side fit for National League level. Who's the next new arrival I wonder?


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 23, 2017)

I've heard they're in for Geoff Hurst, Frank McAvennie and Tony Cottee.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Mar 23, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> I've heard they're in for Geoff Hurst, Frank McAvennie and Tony Cottee.


Looking forward to next season's New Money v New Money Then No Money derby between them and Margate.


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 23, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Shall start taking Project Tamplin seriously when the New Lodge pitch
> Is ripped up and replaced with a decent surface rather than the continued investment in building a side fit for National League level. Who's the next new arrival I wonder?




Like you say Griff, its fine signing these names but they are about as good as i am on shit pitches ( i only want £500 a week)


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 23, 2017)

So 7.30pm has been and gone. Is it Cole or O'Hara? Or both? :


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 23, 2017)

Did anyone ask what happens when the money gets stopped? Madness.


----------



## 3010 (Mar 23, 2017)

Some notes here from the Billericay Town fans forum tonight - wages up to £20k per week and we even get a mention.
Billericay Town - fans' forum - Phoenix FM


----------



## SDE (Mar 23, 2017)

"Billericay have also completed the signing of Hemel Hempstead Town striker Jake Robinson for a fee of £24,000." WTF???


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2017)

What? 



> *Dulwich Hamlet match*
> 
> GT feels ays that this Saturday’s match at Dulwich Hamlet will decide the club’s fate for this season. He says they will have 3,000 fans there and he wants as many fans as possible to get behind the team.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2017)

> GT: We are teetering on the edge about Billericay Town being a PR stunt. Mark Wright wants 20% of the club, but doesn’t want to inject any cash – he will bring enhanced media attention instead.
> 
> I will bring Mark in if he brings something tangible to the club.


I actually feel sorry for Billericay fans. Whatever success this clown buys is going to be hollow and short lived.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh my Lord. Have you seen their winning badge design?







It's like a cheesy Blue Peter badge.


----------



## Latahs (Mar 23, 2017)

'a free bar for the next hour'

Bread and circuses indeed...can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2017)

Latahs said:


> 'a free bar for the next hour'
> 
> Bread and circuses indeed...can't wait for Saturday.


There'll be 3,000 there. Tamplin said so.


----------



## Taper (Mar 23, 2017)

Glenn Tamplin sounds like a Martin Amis grotesque. Clinicism boys, clinicism. 

Kim Twemlow is the new purchase btw


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 23, 2017)

editor said:


> There'll be 3,000 there. Tamplin said so.



There will be if we can do a freebar for an hour??


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> There will be if we can do a freebar for an hour??


I'm sure Tamplin has that covered.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 23, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm sure Tamplin has that covered.



I might ask him on sat  also might convince him to sign phil wilson on big money.


----------



## SDE (Mar 23, 2017)

Phillericay? Nahhhh. Never.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 23, 2017)

3010 said:


> Some notes here from the Billericay Town fans forum tonight - wages up to £20k per week and we even get a mention.
> Billericay Town - fans' forum - Phoenix FM



This bloke really is an absolute tossbag. They're going to bulldoze their way into the play offs thanks to their obscene wage budget and deny another club, that has run itself responsibly for the majority of the season, the opportunity to get in the play offs.

It's the nauseating delusions of grandeur that are truly repulsive, as well. I don't know what he finds so spectacular about throwing grotesque amounts of money at players who are clearly only turning up for the cash. It's just classless and crude. As was the way they booted out Craig Edwards, an individual I have many fond memories of from during his time here.

I look forward to their Croydon Athletic-esque implosion. Their fans will bemoan their woes when it happens, but they've had their chance to challenge this egotistical bovine and they've done nothing; they've just turned up to his cheap player parading charades and drunk his free booze.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 23, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> This bloke really is an absolute tossbag. They're going to bulldoze their way into the play offs thanks to their obscene wage budget and deny another club, that has run itself responsibly for the majority of the season, the opportunity to get in the play offs.
> 
> It's the nauseating delusions of grandeur that are truly repulsive, as well. I don't know what he finds so spectacular about throwing grotesque amounts of money at players who are clearly only turning up for the cash. It's just classless and crude. As was the way they booted out Craig Edwards, an individual I have many fond memories of during his time here.
> 
> I look forward to their Croydon Athletic-esque implosion. Their fans will bemoan their woes when it happens, but they've had their chance to challenge this egotistical bovine and they've done nothing; they've just turned up to his cheap player parading charades and drunk his free booze.



If we can beat them on sat we may just stop that playoff run.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 23, 2017)

Tamplin - Trump - same multi millionaire delusional aspirations

(lets hope the Russians haven't infiltrated "The only way is Essex")


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 24, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Tamplin - Trump - same multi millionaire delusional aspirations
> 
> ........Essex")


The tampons ?


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Mar 24, 2017)

SDE said:


> "Billericay have also completed the signing of Hemel Hempstead Town striker Jake Robinson for a fee of £24,000." WTF???



O'Hara hasn't played for so long, don't think we have anything to worry about. This bloke on the other hand has scored a shed load of goals in the league above and will likely slot straight in.


----------



## pitchfork (Mar 24, 2017)

Part of me thinks get them out of this league as quickly as possible! And when his over priced money grabbing wasters have had enough of travelling around the south of England on cold winter Tuesday evenings sit back and watch them implode.


----------



## Taper (Mar 24, 2017)

Could be at the Hamlet's expense though.  That's my dread. 

Weekly wage bill of £20k now apparently; £1m a year.


----------



## JTee (Mar 24, 2017)

Providing we don't lose both games against them, I think they'll struggle to catch us. They might still sneak into the playoffs though, which would be tough. 

A win this Saturday would be absolutely massive.


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 24, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> As was the way they booted out Craig Edwards, an individual I have many fond memories of from during his time here.



Craig wasn't booted out - he *quit, *which is the mark of the man. After all there can be few managers at this level of football who wouldn't leap on a mega salary just for the title pf manager whilst all the key work, the buying, the selling, the selection and the tactics are all decided by a loads-a-money owner.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2017)

Have any Billericay supporters clubs/individuals voiced any concerns about their new benefactor? Or are they all just in it for the heavily sponsored $$$$$ ride?


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2017)

JTee said:


> Providing we don't lose both games against them, I think they'll struggle to catch us. They might still sneak into the playoffs though, which would be tough.
> 
> A win this Saturday would be absolutely massive.


I don't think I've wanted us to beat a club so much since we beat Margate. That's bottom of the table Margate.


----------



## Needham fan (Mar 24, 2017)

I really hope you beat Billericay twice even if it means you taking our play-off place. We are out of form anyway and we have to play Billericay at home last game of the season - I can't bear the thought of them celebrating getting into the play-offs at our place.....


----------



## vicarofsibley (Mar 24, 2017)

Needham fan said:


> I really hope you beat Billericay twice even if it means you taking our play-off place. We are out of form anyway and we have to play Billericay at home last game of the season - I can't bear the thought of them celebrating getting into the play-offs at our place.....


A sea of fake tan, prosecco and brand-new club scarves. Yeah... please don't let that happen.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2017)

Needham fan said:


> I really hope you beat Billericay twice even if it means you taking our play-off place. We are out of form anyway and we have to play Billericay at home last game of the season - I can't bear the thought of them celebrating getting into the play-offs at our place.....


I hope you crush their wideboy success-buying dreams and _destroy_ them.


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 24, 2017)

Interesting Loads-a-money mentioned Mick Woodward and Grays at that forum given the similarity in the scenario so far. Money man comes in after an aborted attempt to buy a Football League club, brings in high value players, gets rid of manager and takes over job himself (Quote: Why pay someone else to run the club while I can do it?). Check! Oh and not much time left on the lease, five in Grays' case, 7 in Billericay.. History seems to be repeating itself..
When Saturday Comes - Gray days


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 24, 2017)

editor said:


> Have any Billericay supporters clubs/individuals voiced any concerns about their new benefactor? Or are they all just in it for the heavily sponsored $$$$$ ride?



Not that I have seen.  If you even ask a question, then Tamplin just blocks you on Twitter seemingly.  It does amaze me how quickly fans can just think about the short-term quick success on the pitch; and put aside any questions on stability, structure, future ownership and debt etc.

It will be interesting to see what pans out at Pompey.  The Board have just entered into a 70 day exclusive negotiation agreement with the ex-CEO of Disney to negotiate a purchase offer.  The offer will be put to the 15 Presidents (fans that put up over £50K each for normal shares) and the Trust (1000s of fans that put up £1K to be a owner, and have a 48% controlling 'golden share' stake).  The debate on fan ownership / stability / slower growth vs increased investment and the potential for quicker success is going to be interesting to say the least over the coming weeks.  We will get to vote on whether to accept or turn down offer....  It does worry me that we could actually become a Mickey Mouse club!  Given his background, then I'm sure his PR will be very slick and persuasive.  [am I on the right message board?]


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 24, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> The Board have just entered into a 70 day exclusive negotiation agreement with the ex-CEO of Disney to negotiate a purchase offer



Guessing the quips about Pompey becoming a Mickey Mouse club have already been flying out of St Mary's?


----------



## EDC (Mar 24, 2017)

vicarofsibley said:


> A sea of fake tan, prosecco and brand-new club scarves. Yeah... please don't let that happen.


 And quite a few XR3i's in the car park.


----------



## EDC (Mar 24, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Guessing the quips about Pompey becoming a Mickey Mouse club have already been flying out of St Mary's?


 Becoming or always were?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 24, 2017)

In truth...hypothetically, what could you do if our owners sold to a Tamplin-like figure, apart from moan? You can't stop someone taking over...at least a Pompey it's down to the fans what route they will take.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 24, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> In truth...hypothetically, what could you do if our owners sold to a Tamplin-like figure, apart from moan? You can't stop someone taking over...at least a Pompey it's down to the fans what route they will take.



Protest.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> In truth...hypothetically, what could you do if our owners sold to a Tamplin-like figure, apart from moan? You can't stop someone taking over...at least a Pompey it's down to the fans what route they will take.


Sometimes moaning can get results. If some rich wideboy zero-experience cunt bought the club and decided to elect himself manager, I'd spend my time on the Streatham Rovers touchlines instead. If it existed.

Otherwise, I'd start supporting Peckham until the aforementioned twat had departed.


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 24, 2017)

Sometimes the celeb factor can be instrumental in attracting new fans through the gate. In 'Ricay's case that seems to have equated to a doubling of the gates, which may or may not be fleeting, time will tell. In the case of levered the honeymoon party seems long over now that the reality of a relegation battle has set in. Going back to the wage budget too, wondering about the wage structure down there as heard the figure of £10k prior to the arrival of Konchevsky and O'Hara which now seems to have gone to £20k. Wonder if there's a big gap between the "celeb" signings wage packet and those of the players that have a proven record of success at this level of Non-League football? Given the choice of paying top dollar for players like Billy Bricknell, Adam Cunnington, Alan Julian, Rob Swaine and there ilk and a has-been former pro, I know where I'd be sticking my cash.


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 24, 2017)

For fans too young to remember them, may I draw your attention to exhibit number 1, Colne Dynamos Football Club

When Saturday Comes - The Colne Dynamoes debacle


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 24, 2017)

editor said:


> Sometimes moaning can get results. If some rich wideboy zero-experience cunt bought the club and decided to elect himself manager, I'd spend my time on the Streatham Rovers touchlines instead. If it existed.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd start supporting Peckham until the aforementioned twat had departed.



Think you and Editor might have found something in common at last Mishi


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 24, 2017)

That said still reckon mooning gets better results


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 24, 2017)

Wow a TOWIE style football documentary! Whatever next? And we're still waiting for the VICE TV people to get in touch... Still will never be a patch on the Dulwich Hamlet Dream Team straight to remainder bucket video though if anyone ever finds a copy will send viewing figures through the roof on DHFCTV as the antics of "Albert's got a long one" Hunter and the late Johnny "Posing Pouch" Johnson have them rolling in the aisles..
Billericay owner admits TV star's arrival could spark documentary


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Wow a TOWIE style football documentary! Whatever next? And we're still waiting for the VICE TV people to get in touch... Still will never be a patch on the Dulwich Hamlet Dream Team straight to remainder bucket video though if anyone ever finds a copy will send viewing figures through the roof on DHFCTV as the antics of "Albert's got a long one" Hunter and the late Johnny "Posing Pouch" Johnson have them rolling in the aisles..
> Billericay owner admits TV star's arrival could spark documentary





> “Mark believes if he is involved there could be a TV programme like they did with Salford City. If that was put on the table I couldn’t deny that to Billericay.”


The fucking arrogance of the man.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Mar 24, 2017)

This whole things reminds me of a bad remake of the film Escape to Victory. They used Ipswich , Billericay are using Bromley ( Cunnington, Swaine, Julian ....) and then add some stardust . in the film they use Pele , Caine, Stallone, Ardilles and Billericay use OHara , Konchelsky , Wright and soon it will be Gazza , Peter Andre etc


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 24, 2017)

Margate perhaps too who brought in a load of London-based players including several from Sutton United...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 24, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Sometimes the celeb factor can be instrumental in attracting new fans through the gate. In 'Ricay's case that seems to have equated to a doubling of the gates, which may or may not be fleeting, time will tell. In the case of levered the honeymoon party seems long over now that the reality of a relegation battle has set in. Going back to the wage budget too, wondering about the wage structure down there as heard the figure of £10k prior to the arrival of Konchevsky and O'Hara which now seems to have gone to £20k. Wonder if there's a big gap between the "celeb" signings wage packet and those of the players that have a proven record of success at this level of Non-League football? Given the choice of paying top dollar for players like Billy Bricknell, Adam Cunnington, Alan Julian, Rob Swaine and there ilk and a has-been former pro, I know where I'd be sticking my cash.


 And look at how the gates at Hornchurch went up...for those who also don't recall....they spent a fortune, went bust, and became AFC Hornchurch. Gates now back to 'normal' Hornchurch levels, pre-silly investment.


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 24, 2017)

A spider web of shell companies devised by the money at Hornchurch to mislead taxmen and less-savvy investment finally unravelled and BANG! Goodbye football club and goodbye five figure wages for players. Rumours abound that the manager was on £100k+. Similar thing almost happening to St Albans City when it was found a construction company was bankrolling them with two club employees on the company payroll & City owning over half a million to the company.
Verry 'paid St Albans FC wages'


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 25, 2017)

EDC said:


> And quite a few XR3i's in the car park.


You're showing your age a bit there!  More likely to be those dreadful baby Range Rovers these days.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2017)

Success-chasing, glory-hunting new Billericay fans will never understand the sheer joy and exhilaration of supporting Hamlet. Here's how we coped with a 2-0 defeat at their ground in 2014.






















There’s dancing on the pitch and imaginary goals as Dulwich Hamlet lose 0-2 at Billericay


----------



## blueheaven (Mar 25, 2017)

Sounds like a pile of sub-Gretna bollocks to me.


----------



## billbond (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Paula_G (Mar 26, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> Sounds like a pile of sub-Gretna bollocks to me.



Fans too often believe the dream will last forever; unfortunately chain smoking benefactors do not.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 26, 2017)

Great banter for Tue #loud


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 26, 2017)

BRING ALL THE BIBS


----------



## NPDHFC (Mar 30, 2017)

Looks like poor old Glen has missed out on his next moneybags signing:

Former West Ham striker Carlton Cole signs for Persib in Indonesia


----------



## 3010 (Mar 31, 2017)

Tamplin racking up the air miles in the next couple of weeks in his quest to make the playoffs*

*be loved


----------



## Nivag (Mar 31, 2017)

Not really sure why this needs to be in the public domain. 
It shows when his house will be empty and also refers to his wife and kids. 
I know I wouldn't want that info on a public website.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2017)

If you are a rich authentocrat of football. Urban is the place to post your whereabouts.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2017)

That and twitter obv.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2017)

Pinned no less.


----------



## AndyF (Mar 31, 2017)

No one ever has to fly back and forth from Dubai on a regular basis. Unless they work for an airline.


----------



## WillClunas (Mar 31, 2017)

I did a double take when I saw that because for a glorious moment I thought he'd posted his actual email address.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 31, 2017)

Nivag said:


> Not really sure why this needs to be in the public domain.
> It shows when his house will be empty and also refers to his wife and kids.
> I know I wouldn't want that info on a public website.



If a £50million 'steel magnate' gets robbed I don't think too many people would shed tears. I'd be disappointed if the cops even gave him a crime number for insurance after posting that much public data.

He holidays in Dubai. He's a twat.


----------



## takkforalt (Apr 1, 2017)

WillClunas said:


> I did a double take when I saw that because for a glorious moment I thought he'd posted his actual email address.



That would have been oh so sweet.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 1, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Pinned no less.




Did no one do a double take reading this thinking he'd left his family to manage games?


----------



## SDE (Apr 1, 2017)

I read it like that too, Griff!


----------



## EDC (Apr 2, 2017)

The pie and mash stall attracted 1453 there yesterday, he must be doing something right.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 2, 2017)

EDC said:


> The pie and mash stall attracted 1453 there yesterday, he must be doing something right.



ITV news plus 5 pounds.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 2, 2017)

Rumour is they offered Lincoln's management team a lot of money to move.

They opted against leaving the current Conference leaders for a lower division basket case for some reason.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 3, 2017)

So he imports/exports steel? I'm not brave enough to post anything else...damn rumours....


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 3, 2017)

Nivag said:


> *Not really sure why this needs to be in the public domain.*
> It shows when his house will be empty and also refers to his wife and kids.
> I know I wouldn't want that info on a public website.


Because he's a publicity-hungry show-off who likes flaunting his wealth. A lot of people in places like Billericay probably look up to someone like him and admire him.  Londoners look at someone like that and think "flash git"or worse.



Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Rumour is they offered Lincoln's management team a lot of money to move.
> 
> They opted against leaving the current Conference leaders for a lower division basket case for some reason.


And according to yesterday's NLP they apparently went for John Still, who is on the verge of taking Dagenham into the Confernence National play-offs and possibly back into the Football League.

What odds on Tamplin attempting to sign John Terry in the summer?


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 3, 2017)

He was on the non-league show podcast this week. Says £20K is limit until promotion from the national league! Happy with squad now and no more signings needed. This squad will win national south (could be right on that). Swears by this squad and he and his players were "crying" in dressing room after losing to us.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 3, 2017)

Jaime couldn't have been crying that long after the game, he was in his car and out of the carpark before I left!


----------



## billbond (Apr 3, 2017)

"Jaime couldn't have been crying that long after the game, he was in his car and out of the carpark before I left!"
Did he have Bianca in the car with him


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 8, 2017)

Will Tamplin resign? Quality that Ottaway and Crook scored!!!


----------



## Jules P (Apr 10, 2017)

#prayfortamplin #hecantgetnosleep


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 10, 2017)

Imagine if Gavin Rose started behaving like this weird man!


----------



## YTC (Apr 10, 2017)

That is fucking incredible. WHAT.THE.FUCK.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2017)

The Man. The Ego. The Twat.


----------



## YTC (Apr 10, 2017)

What a fucking snowflake.


----------



## Taper (Apr 10, 2017)

I wish Gavin cared as much as Glenn. I sometimes think the fact he's a proper football manager gets in the way of his pastoral care towards the fans.  On Saturday for instance, as the team was leaving the pitch at half-time, he refused to let me take his picture while holding my dog.  I couldn't sleep all weekend I was so upset.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 10, 2017)

I can't sleep at nights thinking about the time I missed a game, we lost, and I think I could have had as much influence as Glenn.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 10, 2017)

"Best season ever at Billericay."  So better than seasons when they've won a championship or the FA Vase at Wembley?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 10, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> "Best season ever at Billericay."  So better than seasons when they've won a championship or the FA Vase at Wembley?



next season, he means


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 10, 2017)

That's come out very large. sorry


----------



## Jules P (Apr 10, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> That's come out very large. sorry


That's what she said


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2017)

He's promising rainbows next season? 

#nowthatsmagic


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 10, 2017)

The darkest moment comes before the dawn, as the chief exec of the language school I worked at in Japan once said. He's now in prison for fraud.


----------



## YTC (Apr 10, 2017)

Everything about this circus is just outstanding. It's better than Goldrush EDC


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 10, 2017)

Maybe there's a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow or a scrap yard full of steel or perhaps a load of ex-pro money grabbing has beens or I know, a load of illegally dumped waste, now that would be about right! 

I'm warming to Glenn!


----------



## Taper (Apr 10, 2017)

I think he's ill. A pie and mash stool is off the Bristol Chart.


----------



## NPDHFC (Apr 11, 2017)

Has Trumplin been taking his eye off of business affairs since taking over...

AGP Steel Structures Limited (100% owned by GT) was put into liquidation on March 30th, with around £500k owed to Her Majesty's Rev & Customs...

(Publicly available info through Companies House - AGP STEEL STRUCTURES LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House))


----------



## scousedom (Apr 11, 2017)

Fit And Proper Person.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 11, 2017)

scousedom said:


> Fit And Proper Person.



I agree it should but does that apply at this level?


----------



## EDC (Apr 11, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> Has Trumplin been taking his eye off of business affairs since taking over...
> 
> AGP Steel Structures Limited (100% owned by GT) was put into liquidation on March 30th, with around £500k owed to Her Majesty's Rev & Customs...
> 
> (Publicly available info through Companies House - AGP STEEL STRUCTURES LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House))



I wonder if that debt will be dumped on the football club?


----------



## scousedom (Apr 11, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> I agree it should but does that apply at this level?



I don't think it does apply, no. And in any case I think you can have a business go bust and still pass the test. It's only if you've been barred from being a Director - which wouldn't happen to everyone whose business went bust - that you'd fail the test. But even then the FA would find a loophole for you...

However that technicality still shouldn't stop people singing "You know what you are. You know what you are. A Fit And Proper Person. You know what you are."


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> Has Trumplin been taking his eye off of business affairs since taking over...
> 
> AGP Steel Structures Limited (100% owned by GT) was put into liquidation on March 30th, with around £500k owed to Her Majesty's Rev & Customs...
> 
> (Publicly available info through Companies House - AGP STEEL STRUCTURES LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House))


It's obscene that company directors can get out of paying their tax and yet still be at liberty to slosh around shitloads of money to pursue their egotistical dreams.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 11, 2017)

Ryman League clubs are subject to a Financial Reporting Initiative though seems a bit vague from the rules as to how this applies in respect of so called Financial Fair Play where clubs have to show how they finance things such as player wages from income. One of the ways round this is for owners to provide sponsorship such as stadium naming rights. Believe Man City fell foul of this with the Etihad sponsorship of their ground so would the AGP sponsorship of Billericay's New Lodge ground fall into the same area? Who knows?


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 11, 2017)

editor said:


> It's obscene that company directors can get out of paying their tax and yet still be at liberty to slosh around shitloads of money to pursue their egotistical dreams.



Seems to my mind this is a shell company to shift unsecured debts from one entity to another to avoid paying them. Now where have I seem that before? Hornchurch or Mick Woodward-era Grays perhaps?


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Seems to my mind this is a shell company to shift unsecured debts from one entity to another to avoid paying them. Now where have I seem that before? Hornchurch or Mick Woodward-era Grays perhaps?


This should really set alarm bells ringing for Billericay fans,


----------



## NPDHFC (Apr 11, 2017)

Would make an interesting question at their next fans' forum?


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> Would make an interesting question at their next fans' forum?


It's a shame that they keep their forum hidden behind a password protected log in. Actually, it's not a shame. It's stupid, short-sighted, pathetic and controlling.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 11, 2017)

editor said:


> This should really set alarm bells ringing for Billericay fans,



Interestingly the ghost of Mick Woodward reared its head at the first of the open Bread and Circuses Fans' Forum at 'Ricay, some of the parallels are eerily similar. Totally unrelated of course is the fact that Woodward's son also called Michael was jailed for five years for VAT fraud at the recruitment company (AKA body shop) Westview Rail that Woodward senior founded
Grays businessman, Michael Woodward, jailed for five years in VAT fraud - Your Thurrock

Also totally unrelated is the fact that Mr Tamplin holds the directorship of a Financial Services Recruitment Agency based at the heart of the financial world - Buckhurst Hill in Essex.

BTW the chap that runs (ran?) the "unofficial" website and forum says he hass been "lucky enough to turn his attentions to the official website"
1880


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2017)

That fucking dire slogan makes me chuck up a bit every time I see it: "_Together we sail as one._"


----------



## EDC (Apr 11, 2017)

Tomorrow you sink without me


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 11, 2017)

editor said:


> It's a shame that they keep their forum hidden behind a password protected log in. Actually, it's not a shame. It's stupid, short-sighted, pathetic and controlling.



Doesn't surprise me in the least give the number of Dulwich fans blocked by their various Twitter accounts (must have passed 50 by my reckoning now)..


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 11, 2017)

Well I'm sure the Ship has found itself the ideal captain for the trip into the unknown.


----------



## 3010 (Apr 12, 2017)

Quite amusing blog about Tamplin and Billericay:
The Only Way is Billericay.

In other news they absolutely smashed Tonbridge 8-3 in the Turvey tonight!


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 12, 2017)

3010 said:


> Quite amusing blog about Tamplin and Bilkericay:
> The Only Way is Billericay.
> 
> In other news they absolutely smashed Tonbridge 8-3 in the Turvey tonight!



I look forward to reading the thoughts of their fans on their respective forums...sorry...what?

Oh. 

Never mind.


----------



## 3010 (Apr 13, 2017)

Tamplin the master motivator here - not sure he'd be happy with the smirking from Alan Julian during their song


----------



## AndyF (Apr 13, 2017)

3010 said:


> Tamplin the master motivator here - not sure he'd be happy with the smirking from Alan Julian during their song




Incredible. Just for that 'song' alone they don't deserve a play-off place.


----------



## Jules P (Apr 13, 2017)

What have I just watched. This is getting beyond a joke now. Although I'm sort of enjoying watching from afar.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

3010 said:


> Tamplin the master motivator here - not sure he'd be happy with the smirking from Alan Julian during their song


What kind of monstrous ego releases videos of himself like this?

"It's a facking war today." "Sing it for your lives"

By God it's cringeworthy. No tactics, just ludicrous bellowing.


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh my word.


----------



## WillClunas (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## AndyF (Apr 13, 2017)

Simply the best...


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 13, 2017)

3010 said:


> Tamplin the master motivator here - not sure he'd be happy with the smirking from Alan Julian during their song



"I will honour, respect and protect and my brothers in this room today in orange"???






"I will move, I will groove ...."??????????????


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm on my fifth viewing so far.


----------



## Taper (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh my shit. "shut your eyes."  It's the only way you can watch this.

Rip out the heart of my enemy.  I will die for him.

It's only Tonbridge in the fucking Turvey.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 13, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> I'm on my fifth viewing so far.


It's compulsive.  It's addictive!  I'm beginning to see why their attendances have quadrupled in the space of a few weeks now.  In fact if I hadn't just booked a cheap train ticket to Burgess Hill I'd be tempted to go to their game at Leatherhead on Saturday.


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 13, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> It's compulsive.  It's addictive!  I'm beginning to see why their attendances have quadrupled in the space of a few weeks now.  In fact if I hadn't just booked a cheap train ticket to Burgess Hill I'd be tempted to go to their game at Leatherhead on Saturday.


It poses so many questions, just one of which is shouldn't somebody call Children's Services? It's like a Canaletto painting of Venice. The more you look, the more exquisite detail you notice.


----------



## cambelt (Apr 13, 2017)

I do rather hope they get into the play-offs now. He'll probably sacrifice a horse or something.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 13, 2017)

cambelt said:


> I do rather hope they get into the play-offs now. He'll probably sacrifice a horse or something.


If he sacrifices an animal on the pitch before Scutta sacrifices a goat at Champion Hill I'll report him to the FA.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

Funny how he didn't release the videos of his bellowing, life affirming, Victory Will Be Ours dressing room talks after the crushing home defeats by Hamlet and Enfield. The twat.


----------



## cambelt (Apr 13, 2017)

At least we know how he gets those big arms now....


----------



## EDC (Apr 13, 2017)

I wish one of the players had asked if they'd have been better off trying the Christmas tree formation.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 13, 2017)

3010 said:


> Tamplin the master motivator here - not sure he'd be happy with the smirking from Alan Julian during their song



Oh...my...fucking...days!!! Oh this is special. It's the greatest trailler for the  spoof telly series Armando Iannucci never wrote.


----------



## YTC (Apr 13, 2017)

This lad reacting to 'Move and Groove'..


----------



## AndyF (Apr 13, 2017)

EDC said:


> I wish one of the players had asked if they'd have been better off trying the Christmas tree formation.



"But it's not Christmas..."


----------



## Nivag (Apr 13, 2017)

He could have written all that on one sheet of paper instead of a whole pad.


----------



## Christian Burt (Apr 13, 2017)

This is absolutely brilliant.
I AM A LION, DOWN IN THE JUNGLE


----------



## Needham fan (Apr 13, 2017)

That is unbelievable! I think Tamplin is managing to unite the rest of the league, but I'm not really sure what the right description of that unity is. Not envy or jealousy - more like hilarity, embarrassment, even pity. You are not telling me that the players actually buy into all that crap!

Anyway, when we play them a week on Saturday, I hope our manager shows this to our lads and, when they have stopped laughing, tells them to get out there and shut them up.....


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

Needham fan said:


> That is unbelievable! I think Tamplin is managing to unite the rest of the league, but I'm not really sure what the right description of that unity is. Not envy or jealousy - more like hilarity, embarrassment, even pity. You are not telling me that the players actually buy into all that crap!
> 
> Anyway, when we play them a week on Saturday, I hope our manager shows this to our lads and, when they have stopped laughing, tells them to get out there and shut them up.....


Crush them into dust please. And then laugh at them.


----------



## cambelt (Apr 13, 2017)

Reminds me of a captain at a rugby club I used to play for. He used to build himself into a frothing rage and end the team talk by screaming "we're going to fuck them, we're going to fuck them all, we're literally going to fuck all of them". Didn't do much for those of us who knew the difference between literally and figuratively. I mean, you'd get carded for doing that....probs a straight red.


----------



## YTC (Apr 13, 2017)

cambelt said:


> Reminds me of a captain at a rugby club I used to play for. He used to build himself into a frothing rage and end the team talk by screaming "we're going to fuck them, we're going to fuck them all, we're literally going to fuck all of them". Didn't do much for those of us who knew the difference between literally and figuratively. I mean, you'd get carded for doing that....probs a straight red.



coincidentally, straight red was the nickname he'd given his penis.


----------



## AndyF (Apr 13, 2017)

Christian Burt said:


> This is absolutely brilliant.
> I AM A LION, DOWN IN THE JUNGLE



Why did the lion get lost in the jungle? "Because the "Jungle Is Massive!"


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 13, 2017)

This is the best thing I've ever seen.

His kid sat there!
The song!
"SHUT YOUR EYES!"
The way they go "oooh" in the song.
The way he says something about shouting and the greatest because that worked the other week!!!
The look of terror and amusement on most of the players' faces.
The size that his writing must be!

You couldn't script this scene any better.


----------



## bkbk (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you for bringing this into my life


----------



## SDE (Apr 13, 2017)

Too good. Just TOO good.


----------



## jnrknight (Apr 13, 2017)

The Sitton rant Dunc posted is tough to top but that has left me speechless.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 14, 2017)

Nothing on Davy Fitz


----------



## 3010 (Apr 14, 2017)

Gotta hand it to Tamplin, he's certainly generated some publicity with this shit:

Billericay Town's players sing R Kelly's 'The World’s Greatest'


----------



## Fingers (Apr 15, 2017)

Well yes. It has been in a few of the Nationals today. 

Good headline fro the Liverpool Echo mind . 

Watch ex-Red Konchesky take part in bizarre pre-match ritual


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 15, 2017)

Have to love their headline from when Konchevsky first joined 'Ricay, must really have been convinced that he was only motivated by the challenge 
Ex-Reds flop joins Ryman's Premier League side


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 15, 2017)

Now on Soccer AM, is there no stopping this man!


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 15, 2017)

For those of you that can watch Soccer AM, they are doing "You Know The Drill" with Jimmy Bullard over at Billericay in a few minutes....


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 15, 2017)

AverageJoe said:


> For those of you that can watch Soccer AM, they are doing "You Know The Drill" with Jimmy Bullard over at Billericay in a few minutes....


Wherein he somehow manages to make an even bigger prick of himself. Outstanding.


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 15, 2017)

Post match song!


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 15, 2017)

I know more about them than they think I do. 

I know they were only at 70 percent.


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 15, 2017)

Wheels coming off O'Hara taking on a fan!!!


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow


----------



## AndyF (Apr 15, 2017)

Doesn't surprise me. If you have and show zero discipline at the top then this is what happens.

They can't make the play-offs now. Cue song..."I am a small hill, I am a bon sai, oh....


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 15, 2017)

pitchfork said:


> Wheels coming off O'Hara taking on a fan!!!




Am I drunk or did I just see that?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 15, 2017)

Let loose the dogs of twitter.


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Apr 15, 2017)

In full view of the officials, someone's in a spot of trouble there. I'd like to know how he was provoked though.


----------



## EDC (Apr 15, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Am I drunk or did I just see that?


When are you not drunk ?


----------



## cambelt (Apr 15, 2017)

barnsleydulwich said:


> In full view of the officials, someone's in a spot of trouble there. I'd like to know how he was provoked though.


Apparently a 15yr old kid offered a handshake and then took it away. Thread on their forum taken down after 15mins. #billericay #heartsofgold #policestate


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 15, 2017)

pitchfork said:


> Wheels coming off O'Hara taking on a fan!!!




I think I now actually like Leatherhead.

(Brady is still a tossbag, of course.)


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 15, 2017)

Damm my thread on their forum has been taken down!!!


----------



## SDE (Apr 15, 2017)

I'd love to tweet Leatherhead now but I've been blocked for 3 years.


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 15, 2017)

Loving the Leatherhead pisstake!!


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2017)

pitchfork said:


> Loving the Leatherhead pisstake!!



I hope they could hear that i the Billericay dressing room


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2017)

This has to be a nice ban/fine for Jamie O'Hara 





> Billericay Town have been grabbing headlines for the right reasons in the past week, but captain Jamie O’Hara will make them for all the wrong reasons after an altercation with a young fan on Saturday.
> 
> Ex-Tottenham and Wolves midfielder O’Hara, 30, joined the seventh tier club in March and last week led the side to cup final success.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 15, 2017)

National headlines!

Jamie O'Hara gets into angry confrontation with fan | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 15, 2017)

Be interesting when we see more of photos which seem to show a tattooed arm being flung and several Billericay players trying to clamber into the crowd. Looks like Ricky Sappleton struggling to negotiate the fence


----------



## Noss (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## David Lower (Apr 16, 2017)

Noss said:


>



No one punched him. He is just upset he couldn't park his caravan inside the ground.


----------



## billbond (Apr 16, 2017)

Mad, since this fellas took over they must have had more publicity in a week than in their whole history
Makes you wonder if this was a set up, bad publicity is better than none and all that as the saying goes
Not got the tables in front of me but did this mean its almost impossible for the Rikay to now get in the play offs ?
Anybody else think this set up may all end in tears


----------



## AndyF (Apr 16, 2017)

Noss said:


>




Is back head near Leatherhead?

billbond For them to make the play-offs two things would have to happen.

No.1 They would have to win their last two games, score at least nine in total and not concede.

No.2 Enfield Town don't score a goal in their last two games and lose them both plus the teams from position six to eight don't win. Also their last game is Away v Needham Market who are 8th. They will not make the play-offs.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 16, 2017)

One must question why the Leatherhead players & management chose to get involved in this ruckus. Simply could have waited on the pitch whilst the stewards clearly supporters away from the cage area rather than attempting to take on a levred crew that seems to consist of women, kids and old men judging by the picture. Thus Loadsamoney could have avoided getting punched by one of them on his back head and for that matter any other of his heads


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2017)

Noss said:


>



What an utter cunt.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Paula_G (Apr 16, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Be interesting when we see more of photos which seem to show a tattooed arm being flung and several Billericay players trying to clamber into the crowd. Looks like Ricky Sappleton struggling to negotiate the fence





Fingers said:


>




Makes one wonder what someone's rights to their photos and video are as this video seems to include a lot of the images from the one posted above which included photos that seem to be uncredited along with the original footage from the levred lad


----------



## 3010 (Apr 16, 2017)

Good to see Tamplin appreciates the support of Streatham Rovers manager Taff Goose:


----------



## Taper (Apr 16, 2017)

The Taff Goose bait and hook has made this incident complete.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2017)

Simply _dripping_ with sincerity and humility. 


> Glenn Tamplin has released a statement addressing Saturday's incident:
> “Following the unsavoury aftermath of Saturday’s game against Leatherhead I deem it necessary to release a statement to establish the Club’s position on the matter,” the Town manager said.
> 
> “As Jamie O’Hara, Paul Konchesky and I left the pitch after the game we began to receive a totally unprecedented level of abuse from gathering opposition fans. I was very disappointed to see that there was no protection provided by stewards or officials to grant us safe passage from the field and we were therefore directly confronted by the abusive ‘fans’.
> ...


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 18, 2017)

“Jamie is an extremely dedicated and humble member of our squad..."

Yeah, sure he is, and so eloquent too...


----------



## Fingers (Apr 18, 2017)

Burgess Hill.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 18, 2017)

Hmmmm.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 18, 2017)

The world's greatest!


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 18, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Burgess Hill.



Wrong thread surely? General befuddlement...


----------



## Jules P (Apr 18, 2017)

This made me laugh


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Apr 18, 2017)

post removed...... it had been posted already:-


----------



## Jimbob73 (Apr 19, 2017)

Glen just liked one of my tweets, not sure how you lot are getting blocked?! I'm trying my best!


----------



## 3010 (Apr 26, 2017)

Sadly no song this time but a few choice lines from Tamplin in his latest pre-match speech video:

Something about Snakes and Ladders
Channel 5 documentary confirmed
James Corden has been on the phone to invite him on Carpool Karaoke with R Kelly


----------



## YTC (Apr 26, 2017)

Insane.


----------



## Taper (Apr 26, 2017)

Latest from Tamplin  here:

Billericay Town FC: Glenn Tamplin announces plans for next season - Phoenix FM

Key quotes:

“We’ve already spoken to five National Conference players – they’re all coming. We’re speaking to two others, so we’ll have at least seven new players that are better than the seven I’m releasing. I believe the side we have next year will be disgustingly good"

Pray that Tampers remains manager next season.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 26, 2017)

"Disgustingly good"!


----------



## WillClunas (Apr 26, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> "Disgustingly good"!



Glenn's going to have one of those parties that goes beyond fun, and actually gets really nasty.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 26, 2017)

Pfffft National League. Who's the next very-ex-Premier League knacker they're bringing in that's what we all want to know. I'm hoping for a Neil Ruddock/Julian Dicks comeback.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 26, 2017)

3010 said:


> Sadly no song this time but a few choice lines from Tamplin in his latest pre-match speech video:
> 
> Something about Snakes and Ladders
> Channel 5 documentary confirmed
> James Corden has been on the phone to invite him on Carpool Karaoke with R Kelly




'Men will be born today' is a fucking beauty, too. Does he rehearse this shit?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 26, 2017)

What on earth was he blathering on about!?!?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 26, 2017)

"You've worked your c**t off."

Charming


----------



## Poids (Apr 26, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> "You've worked your c**t off."
> 
> Charming



They should incorporate that, in Latin, into the new badge.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 26, 2017)

Poids said:


> They should incorporate that, in Latin, into the new badge.



'Et dedisti signa et off vestri naturale eius debent', I believe.


----------



## cambelt (Apr 27, 2017)

Released 7 players today including both their long throw-in experts.


----------



## EDC (Apr 27, 2017)

cambelt said:


> Released 7 players today including both their long throw-in experts.



Didn't work their cunts off enough I suppose ?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 27, 2017)

He wanted tall trees, they gave him bonzais.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 27, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> 'Men will be born today' is a fucking beauty, too. Does he rehearse this shit?


Well, at least he wasn't born yesterday!


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 28, 2017)

Google Glenn Tamplin wedding


----------



## AndyF (Apr 29, 2017)

End this now. The man, his Assistant Manager and some of that team are cunts.


----------



## billbond (May 2, 2017)




----------



## editor (May 2, 2017)

billbond said:


>



Sounds like Arthur Mullard singing.


----------



## The Flying Pig (May 2, 2017)

Working class made good! enjoying themselves.


----------



## blueheaven (May 2, 2017)

One thing that always amazes me about footballers is that they seem to be completely OK with having someone speak to them like that.


----------



## YTC (May 8, 2017)

publicly wants to bet on BTFC winning the league, without realising that could get him years worth of bans from the FA.



Perhaps a little email to intgrity@thefa.com is in order.


----------



## NPDHFC (May 8, 2017)

Maybe ask Joey Barton to have a quiet word with him


----------



## The Flying Pig (May 8, 2017)

Leave him be he is obviously enjoying himself! His ego obviously gets the better of him. Let him find out for himself.
He found out the hard way about fly tipping!


----------



## YTC (May 8, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> Leave him be he is obviously enjoying himself! His ego obviously gets the better of him. Let him find out for himself.
> He found out the hard way about fly tipping!



If you don't know the rules, you shouldn't be running a football club. The man has 0 class and is openly having a pop at people on twitter because his ego cannot be managed.

He can find out the hard way about betting and the FA.


----------



## YTC (May 8, 2017)

Hi Glenn.


----------



## EDC (May 8, 2017)

This is turning into a witch hunt.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2017)

EDC said:


> This is turning into a witch hunt.


That's what you get when you go around like Loadsomoney on crack, braying and bragging all over the shop.


----------



## YTC (May 8, 2017)

Someone that's going around blocking what feels like 000's if not 0000's of people on both his own and BTFC's twitter accounts, and hashtagging #leaguewinners in mid may is open game as far as I'm concerned.

But then again, he's only concerned about BTFC fans, and in a way, thats all he needs to be concerned with. If he's the big boy he claims he is it shouldn't be an issue, and if nothing else it's terrific entertainment value. Let's not pretend we won't be watching the Channel 5 doc.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2017)

YTC said:


> and hashtagging #leaguewinners in mid may is open game as far as I'm concerned.


He did that? Jeez. What a shitehawk.


----------



## scousedom (May 9, 2017)

Part of me is starting to feel really sorry for him. He's clearly so desperate for a bit of love.
But then I remember the state of his grammar and think better of it.


----------



## WillClunas (May 9, 2017)

#Monkfish


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 9, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 10, 2017)




----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



He gets more hateful with every tweet.


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 11, 2017)

He may be a strange one...but I'm not sure how that could be construed as 'hateful'?


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 11, 2017)

Yeah, I agree


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 11, 2017)

vicarofsibley said:


>


 If he gets planning permission for that & the work is done...then good luck to him....that's ' in it for the long haul' ambition....


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> He may be a strange one...but I'm not sure how that could be construed as 'hateful'?


I hate arrogant, wad-waving, egocentric loudmouths, so IN MY OPINION, he has become more hateful with his assertion that a crowd that has already tripled since his arrival "is not enough". And he's pretty much ruined next season's battle for top place unless he spectacularly misplaces his oceans of cash.

I do hope that's cleared it up for you.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 11, 2017)

Yes, I AM NOT DISPUTING YOUR OPINION...I am simply disagreeing with it...which is how messageboards work. So stop being such an up your own arse cunt!*

*Just MY OWN OPINION, I hasten to add!


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes, I AM NOT DISPUTING YOUR OPINION...I am simply disagreeing with it...which is how messageboards work. So stop being such an up your own arse cunt!*


Absolutely fine to disagree. Not so fine to call me a cunt.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 11, 2017)

BOX OFFICE STUFF


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> BOX OFFICE STUFF


Got to do something to keep us entertained now that the season's over. You caaaant.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 11, 2017)

editor said:


> Absolutely fine to disagree. Not so fine to call me a cunt.


 Not so fine, but surely my prerogative to do so if I think you're acting like one?


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not so fine, but surely my prerogative to do so if I think you're acting like one?


If that's how you like to treat people who have different opinions to you, you carry on.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 11, 2017)

I will...I tend to get wound up when people use capitals to make their point at me...hence my 'working class vernacular' reponse.

On the plus side I only meant you're acting like a bit of a cunt in this thread, and that you're not a total cunt ordinarily.

In the main you're a half-decent bloke, who comes across on-line as a bit of a cunt occasionally.

I guess the same traits could be used to describe me as well...

Hopefully that will close this 'cuntish' discussion, from my end anyway.


----------



## WillClunas (May 11, 2017)

You can tell we're such a good club because we have such a lively message board.


----------



## YTC (May 11, 2017)

editor said:


> If that's how you like to treat people who have different opinions to you, you carry on.



May I point you in the direction of every post you've ever made about Essex.


----------



## B.I.G (May 11, 2017)

'Working Class Vernacular' is great banter by anyone's standards.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> May I point you in the direction of every post you've ever made about Essex.


Firm but fair, me.

Braintree: a look at deepest, dullest suburbia in Essex where modernism unexpectedly lurks

A life size Queen, dodgy boozer and a Grade I listed church: a walk around Stanford-le-Hope and Corringham, Essex

Photos of Brentwood, Essex: closed shops, hand written bus notices and a fine pub

Billericay, Essex, southern England – twenty photos


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 11, 2017)

Social media is vital element of the Club's activists both formal and informal 
This site gives us a fairly unique opportunity to debate all things Dulwich Hamlet and more
Yes, Disagreements are important
But, surely debate should be carried out with a healthy dose of respect for the other contributors, even when you may disagree


----------



## Paula_G (May 11, 2017)

You have to admire that ambition. Last season Bi££ericay average gate was 565. To reach that figure would involve an increase of nearly 400%. Will be intrigued to see what plans he has for attracting that extra 2000 a game through the gate. Looking at admission prices there's nothing overly enticing there, £11 adults, £8 concs (65+ & Students), kids £4. 

That said seems to be putting his money where is mouth is on the redevelopment of the ground 
Billericay Town's millionaire owner could spend £3.5m on ground

However the thought of a 5000 all seater stadium smacks slightly of the George Reynolds Stadium in Darlington  and we all know how that ended


----------



## NPDHFC (May 11, 2017)

I imagine national press coverage, a reality TV show & big name signings will help, but yes - very ambitious


----------



## NPDHFC (May 11, 2017)

Added to having a large catchment of disaffected Hammers fans


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> Added to having a large catchment of disaffected Hammers fans


And all the added 'entertainment' that those supporters may bring to a non league club.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 11, 2017)

Elaborate please


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Elaborate please


Some life long supporters of big teams tend to have a, shall we say, _different approach_ to meeting and greeting opposing supporters at a non league level. Their chants are often different too. A little more aggressive and derogatory at times, some may say. But then you knew that anyway.


----------



## YTC (May 11, 2017)

this one stuck in the mind, I do quite like your write ups. Your forum posts however...


'I'm tempted even though I fucking hate the fake-half-timbered-Ye-Olde-Essex-Boy-Souped-Up-Shitty-Cars-Tory-Loving-UKIP-Surging-Signal-Box-For-A-Stand place.'


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> this one stuck in the mind, I do quite like your write ups. Your forum posts however...
> 
> 
> 'I'm tempted even though I fucking hate the fake-half-timbered-Ye-Olde-Essex-Boy-Souped-Up-Shitty-Cars-Tory-Loving-UKIP-Surging-Signal-Box-For-A-Stand place.'


Sounds like fair comment to me. I really don't like visiting Billericay. Apart from the last trip of course. That was WONDERFUL.


----------



## YTC (May 11, 2017)

editor said:


> Sounds like fair comment to me. I really don't like visiting Billericay. Apart from the last trip of course. That was WONDERFUL.



Massively prejudice to literally everyone that lives there, but if that doesn't matter to you, fair game! 

And that last visit was particularly excellent.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> Massively prejudice to literally everyone that lives there, but if that doesn't matter to you, fair game!


It was meant as a light hearted, football-related forum comment designed to be as ephemeral and as forgettable as a cake left out in the rain, not an in-depth socio-economic report on the area.


----------



## B.I.G (May 11, 2017)

Billericay has several over 25 years old only pubs


----------



## YTC (May 11, 2017)

editor said:


> It was meant as a light hearted, football-related forum comment designed to be as ephemeral and as forgettable as a cake left out in the rain, not an in-depth socio-economic report on the area.



Banter, etc.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> Banter, etc.


Cake, rain etc.


----------



## YTC (May 11, 2017)

editor said:


> Cake, rain etc.



Malcolm Hardee and The Greatest Show On Legs apparently stole a 5 foot pink Rolls Royce cake from Freddie Mercury's birthday party (where they were performing) and due to it's size left it in Malcolms front garden where it lay for a good 3 months.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> Malcolm Hardee and The Greatest Show On Legs apparently stole a 5 foot pink Rolls Royce cake from Freddie Mercury's birthday party (where they were performing) and due to it's size left it in Malcolms front garden where it lay for a good 3 months.


This is of far more interest than Glenn Tamplin. Any info about the meteorological conditions that faced the cake during its three month tenure?


----------



## YTC (May 11, 2017)

editor said:


> This is of far more interest than Glenn Tamplin. Any info about the meteorological conditions that faced the cake during its three month tenure?



Freddie's Birthday is September according to Google, so def autumnal.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> Freddie's Birthday is September according to Google, so def autumnal.


Where was this though? UK or abroad?


----------



## B.I.G (May 11, 2017)

Surely someone called Malcolm had their front garden someone in England?


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Surely someone called Malcolm had their front garden someone in England?


Malcolms can move.


----------



## YTC (May 11, 2017)

editor said:


> Malcolms can move.



He lived in Lewisham (and never moved out of SE London, he owned the pub boat 'The Wibbley Wobbly' and died after falling into the Thames ones night. True Story.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 11, 2017)

Ah...the name you're looking for, as in the Wibbly Wobbly bloke, was Malcolm Hardee.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> He lived in Lewisham (and never moved out of SE London, he owned the pub boat 'The Wibbley Wobbly' and died after falling into the Thames ones night. True Story.


Hold on. The Guardian and the Telegraph dispute your account of the cake being left out in the rain:


> Hardee had a knack for PR stunts. He once stole Freddie Mercury's 40th birthday cake and donated it to the local old people's home.





> Mr Hardee alleged that he had taken the huge cake after being refused permission to perform at the ceremony and then donated it to a nearby residential home


MALCOLM HARDEE, FATHER OF BRITISH ALTERNATIVE COMEDY


----------



## YTC (May 11, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ah...the name you're looking for, as in the Wibbly Wobbly bloke, was Malcolm Hardee.



See my first post, where I said 'Malcolm Hardee'.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> See my first post, where I said 'Malcolm Hardee'.


I think you actually meant Malcolm Hardee.


----------



## YTC (May 11, 2017)

editor said:


> Hold on. The Guardian and the Telegraph dispute your account of the cake being left out in the rain:
> 
> 
> MALCOLM HARDEE, FATHER OF BRITISH ALTERNATIVE COMEDY



Just going off conversations I've had with his family, and Documentary maker Jody Vandenburg who's making a film on his life.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 11, 2017)

vicarofsibley said:


>


wow, five course meals!


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 11, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> wow, five course meals!


Is there an equivalent at SR?


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> wow, five course meals!


LUXURY!


----------



## YTC (May 11, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> wow, five course meals!



Ah yes, Foreign CEO of a company we're trying to make a deal with, we have some fanastic events lined up to woo you while you're here to thrash out the deal.

Tonight, we dine at BTFC....


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 11, 2017)

vicarofsibley said:


> Is there an equivalent at SR?


Sex Restaurant doesn't serve food.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 11, 2017)

editor said:


> This is of far more interest than Glenn Tamplin. Any info about the meteorological conditions that faced the cake during its three month tenure?



More to the point, did the cake contain a little person carrying a platter of coke? Surely the least you'd expect at Freddie Mercury's birthday party.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> More to the point, did the cake contain a little person carrying a platter of coke? Surely the least you'd expect at Freddie Mercury's birthday party.


You wouldn't want to leave that out in the rain. The old folks might like it though.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> Just going off conversations I've had with his family, and Documentary maker Jody Vandenburg who's making a film on his life.



CLANG!!!!!! Name drop heard here in west suffolk


----------



## YTC (May 11, 2017)




----------



## darryl (May 12, 2017)

Hardee's book - I Stole Freddie Mercury's Birthday Cake - is worth a read if you get a chance. He used to take part in a mate's quiz night in Greenwich.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 12, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Billericay has several over 25 years old only pubs


I reckon you look old enough to blag your way in, as long as you don't shave off the beard.


----------



## YTC (May 16, 2017)

VOTE FOR CAREW DOG


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 17, 2017)

Don't bother voting...it's not official or anything. This is the Twitter feed, I believe, that said we only got a big crowd at home to Billericay because it was Billericay!


----------



## WillClunas (May 17, 2017)

If we aren't going to back our Supporter's Player of the Year in a totally unofficial poll run by a twitter account with a clip-art football as its .avi then I honestly think we should just call the whole thing off.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 17, 2017)

I'm really not at all bothered


----------



## YTC (May 17, 2017)

I'm not letting boogie love to money bags. VOTE ON


----------



## YTC (May 17, 2017)

And yeah that account is def run by Tamplin fans. Even more reason to vote Ash.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2017)

Such a twat 

Look inside Billericay owner's favourite room in his £18m mansion


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Such a twat
> 
> Look inside Billericay owner's favourite room in his £18m mansion


"This is where the selflessness comes in...it's where the humbleness is..."


----------



## Taper (May 17, 2017)

Can't abide people who have to buy their own furniture.


----------



## YTC (May 17, 2017)

I actually don't mind him in that little interview. 

I'm gonna be more interested in the new BTFC 'marketing' team though..


----------



## EDC (May 17, 2017)

Nice gaff, I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## YTC (May 17, 2017)

EDC said:


> Nice gaff, I wouldn't mind it.



I'd get rid of those fucking chairs ASAP mind.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 17, 2017)

YTC said:


> I'd get rid of those fucking chairs ASAP mind.


Simples, "Close yer fackin eyes!" Chairs gone.


----------



## dcdulwich (May 18, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> This is the Twitter feed, I believe, that said we only got a big crowd at home to Billericay because it was Billericay!


It was indeed that one. Seemed to miss the fact there was an international break that weekend.

Anyway the poll finished 50:50 but Ash lost by a handful of votes.


----------



## YTC (May 18, 2017)

Yeah, they're clearly BTFC fans, but each to their own. They push a lot of our news out, so won't boycott them totally


----------



## Paula_G (May 18, 2017)

And so we wait...
Who going to BTFC for the cash and who's going there for the challenge?
Billericay Set To Announce Their Signing Haul! - Pitchero Non-League


----------



## Paula_G (May 18, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> It was indeed that one. Seemed to miss the fact there was an international break that weekend.
> 
> Anyway the poll finished 50:50 but Ash lost by a handful of votes.



Odd number of votes so it could have been just the one that decided it. See what comes of not voting when it matters!


----------



## 3010 (May 18, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> And so we wait...
> Who going to BTFC for the cash and who's going there for the challenge?
> Billericay Set To Announce Their Signing Haul! - Pitchero Non-League



Looks like we'll be waiting a couple of weeks for the announcement according to the man himself:


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 18, 2017)

3010 said:


> Looks like we'll be waiting a couple of weeks for the announcement according to the man himself:




They're signing John Travolta and Arnold Schwarzenegger?  









(Couldn't think of anyone good for clapping hands.)


----------



## YTC (May 18, 2017)

My money is on Carlton Cole


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 18, 2017)

It will be Someone who has played for west ham


----------



## YTC (May 18, 2017)

Could be Joe Cole to be fair.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 18, 2017)

Couldn't care less, to be fair.


----------



## EDC (May 18, 2017)

YTC said:


> Could be Joe Cole to be fair.


Or Ashley.


----------



## Nivag (May 18, 2017)

I've head Joey Essex will be joining them to head up the sabermetrics department.


----------



## dcdulwich (May 19, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> (Couldn't think of anyone good for clapping hands.)



T Bird and the Breaks?


----------



## Paula_G (May 19, 2017)

3010 said:


> Looks like we'll be waiting a couple of weeks for the announcement according to the man himself:




Don't tell me that even the red tops have started to get bored with the antics of Mr Essex Man Incarnate? What next? Next season's kit to be designed by TOWIE's Amy Childs complete with breast implants in the shirts, shorts tastefully embellished with vagazzles and platform heeled boots?


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 19, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Don't tell me that even the red tops have started to get bored with the antics of Mr Essex Man Incarnate? What next? Next season's kit to be designed by TOWIE's Amy Childs complete with breast implants in the shirts, shorts tastefully embellished with vagazzles and platform heeled boots?


With or without a sash tho?


----------



## Pink Panther (May 19, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Don't tell me that even the red tops have started to get bored with the antics of Mr Essex Man Incarnate? What next? Next season's kit to be designed by TOWIE's Amy Childs complete with breast implants in the shirts,* shorts tastefully embellished with vagazzles and platform heeled boots*?


Quiet shift on the phoneline this morning, Griff?  Or was that something you overhead from one of the customers?


----------



## baleboy_93 (May 19, 2017)

Bullard has left Leatherhead this morning to pursue a "full-time" role in football, wonder if Tamplin would see his manager as having a full-time job at Ricay


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 19, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> T Bird and the Breaks?



Shirley Ellis up front with Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 19, 2017)

baleboy_93 said:


> Bullard has left Leatherhead this morning to pursue a "full-time" role in football, wonder if Tamplin would see his manager as having a full-time job at Ricay


TBF Bullard did a reasonable job at Leatherhead considering their position in the table when he took over.  He just seemed to get on with it after the initial fanfar,e with a notable absence of the ludicrous publicity stunts and media frenzy we saw from Billericay.


----------



## Paula_G (May 19, 2017)

Well that's one name out of the frame as Bradley Quinton has left Enfield Town to take on the job at Braintree Town 
Braintree Town appoint Enfield Town boss and former player Brad Quinton as their new manager


----------



## bkbk (May 19, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> TBF Bullard did a reasonable job at Leatherhead considering their position in the table when he took over.  He just seemed to get on with it after the initial fanfar,e with a notable absence of the ludicrous publicity stunts and media frenzy we saw from Billericay.


Tamplin said that Bullard approached him for a role at Billericay but after he and the Leatherhead team took the piss out of the R Kelly speech any offer would be revoked. So there was clearly a link there at some stage.


----------



## barnsleydulwich (May 19, 2017)

EDC said:


> Or Ashley.


Nat King Cole


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 19, 2017)

bkbk said:


> Tamplin said that Bullard approached him for a role at Billericay but after he and the Leatherhead team took the piss out of the R Kelly speech any offer would be revoked. So there was clearly a link there at some stage.



Haha you can just imagine the job interviews can't you. 'OK so we've agreed you'll start next week, and I'll pay you five grand a week. But there's just one final test...I want you to watch this video and keep a straight face...'


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 19, 2017)

bkbk said:


> Tamplin said that Bullard approached him for a role at Billericay but after he and the Leatherhead team took the piss out of the R Kelly speech any offer would be revoked. So there was clearly a link there at some stage.


Sensitive soul, GT.


----------



## B.I.G (May 19, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Well that's one name out of the frame as Bradley Quinton has left Enfield Town to take on the job at Braintree Town
> Braintree Town appoint Enfield Town boss and former player Brad Quinton as their new manager



Great news )))


----------



## editor (May 19, 2017)

vicarofsibley said:


> Sensitive soul, GT.


Such a delicate flower.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 19, 2017)

Are Billericay looking for an actual manager then? Tamplin being the boss at least counterbalanced the massive spending power.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 20, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> Are Billericay looking for an actual manager then? Tamplin being the boss at least counterbalanced the massive spending power.


He went on record recently saying he intends to stay in charge until they reach Conference South.  (Which should mean indefinitely then.)

Regardless of how he spends his wealth, I'm literally bamboozled as to how these people become so affluent in the first place.  Surely you must be either really clever or amazingly talented to afford a house worth £18m?  (Not to mention all the other sums he lavishes on BTFC, his wedding etc.)  Yet everything he says and does regarding BTFC makes him sound like a fictional television buffoon, with traits of Alan Partridge, David Brent and many more.  They well and truly hammered us in the game at our place, but depite all the accomplished individuals in their team they played the most rudimentary kick and rush route one football I saw all season.


----------



## Paula_G (May 20, 2017)

Tamplin got into the scrap metal business at just the right time. Demand for stuff like copper for example went through the roof in recent years thanks to demand for China in particular. The British scrap metal industry employs around 10,000 people and has an annual turnover of £5.6bn! Pretty lucrative . I make that half a million turnover per employee most of whom would be regarded as low skilled workers on minimum wages. The price of such metals is the reason people kept breaking into signal boxes to pinch the copper wiring and why that Barbara Hepworth sculpture disappeared from Dulwich Park. Wouldn't be surprised if plenty of this stuff has passed through the yards of Mr Tamplin in the intervening years after scrap is still very much a cash-in-hand no-questions-asked business.
Barbara Hepworth sculpture stolen from Dulwich Park - BBC News
Tracking down London's 'metal theft dealers' - BBC News


----------



## dcdulwich (May 20, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Tamplin got into the scrap metal business at just the right time. Demand for stuff like copper for example went through the roof in recent years thanks to demand for China in particular. The British scrap metal industry employs around 10,000 people and has an annual turnover of £5.6bn! Pretty lucrative . I make that half a million turnover per employee most of whom would be regarded as low skilled workers on minimum wages. The price of such metals is the reason people kept breaking into signal boxes to pinch the copper wiring and why that Barbara Hepworth sculpture disappeared from Dulwich Park. Wouldn't be surprised if plenty of this stuff has passed through the yards of Mr Tamplin in the intervening years after scrap is still very much a cash-in-hand no-questions-asked business.
> Barbara Hepworth sculpture stolen from Dulwich Park - BBC News
> Tracking down London's 'metal theft dealers' - BBC News



Is he in scrap metal though? I thought he was in steel structures - that's a very different business.


----------



## Son of Roy (May 20, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> He went on record recently saying he intends to stay in charge until they reach Conference South.  (Which should mean indefinitely then.)
> 
> Regardless of how he spends his wealth, I'm literally bamboozled as to how these people become so affluent in the first place.  Surely you must be either really clever or amazingly talented to afford a house worth £18m?  (Not to mention all the other sums he lavishes on BTFC, his wedding etc.)  Yet everything he says and does regarding BTFC makes him sound like a fictional television buffoon, with traits of Alan Partridge, David Brent and many more.  They well and truly hammered us in the game at our place, but depite all the accomplished individuals in their team they played the most rudimentary kick and rush route one football I saw all season.


No one here is suggesting any illegal business dealings, tax evasion or connections with organised crime! Are we a bit jealous? Have Dulwich been viewed by some other Ryman Prem teams as having resources they could only dream of?


----------



## editor (May 20, 2017)

Son of Roy said:


> No one here is suggesting any illegal business dealings, tax evasion or connections with organised crime! Are we a bit jealous? Have Dulwich been viewed by some other Ryman Prem teams as having resources they could only dream of?


There is a subtle difference in that any extra 'resources' have come off the back of Hamlet and their fans doing things to attract a wider audience, rather than waving an enormous wad of cash and promising to buy the league title by creating a wildly unfair competition.


----------



## dcdulwich (May 20, 2017)

Son of Roy said:


> No one here is suggesting any illegal business dealings, tax evasion or connections with organised crime! Are we a bit jealous? Have Dulwich been viewed by some other Ryman Prem teams as having resources they could only dream of?



To take your last point, we may have been viewed that way - erroneously - so far as I'm aware.

What other clubs may, and probably should, be envious of is the increase in attendances and the way the club has developed over the last seven or so years to become one of the most important community organisations in the area.

This has been hard worked for and hard won and, until the club is free to run itself as it, rather than any 'owner', sees fit, it must still be viewed as fragile progress and in need of nurture. In fact, it surely always will?

I'm sure that a significant part of any of the recent progress made is owed to Gavin and his team - by investing time and effort in young and local talent via Aspire but also by being resolute in having the ambition to try and play football the way it should be played (imo). Just look at our goal of the season this year - an unbelievable choice - and some great ones that had to be left out of the mix too. (Thanks also to Jamsz and Tom btw for even making it possible).

This club grows on you and makes you proud to be associated with it. That in itself is not unique in sport, or even in football, but it seems to be something that is increasingly harder to find. Long may it continue in our little corner of SE22.


----------



## YTC (May 20, 2017)

*standing ovation*


----------



## editor (May 20, 2017)

To be honest, I'd find it very hard to keep on supporting Hamlet if a character like Tamplin charged on to the scene, boasting and bragging about how he was going to make the club huge and send the crowds soaring, purely by virtue of having so much more cash than everyone else.

It just makes a mockery of what supporting a non league club means to me.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 21, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> This club grows on you and makes you proud to be associated with it. That in itself is not unique in sport, or even in football, but it seems to be something that is increasingly harder to find. Long may it continue in our little corner of SE22.



Well said Duncan


----------



## YTC (May 21, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Well said Duncan



what happened to the no names rule?


----------



## dcdulwich (May 21, 2017)

YTC said:


> what happened to the no names rule?



Yeah M......l?!
tbf to PartisanDulwich if you check the same username on twitter I'm not so incognito.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 21, 2017)

Who's Duncan?


----------



## pompeydunc (May 22, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Who's Duncan?



Who's Duncan?


----------



## NPDHFC (May 22, 2017)

Whose Duncan?


----------



## Nivag (May 22, 2017)

I'm Duncan and so's my wife!


----------



## YTC (May 22, 2017)

I'm Duncan.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 22, 2017)

So they've signed Matt Paine


----------



## mrs quoad (May 22, 2017)

Omg!


----------



## EDC (May 22, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> So they've signed Matt Paine


At Tamplin's lovely house by the look of it.


----------



## dcdulwich (May 22, 2017)

EDC said:


> At Tamplin's lovely house by the look of it.


I'm thinking EDC's angling for an invite to sit at that dining table. 

And there are far too many Duncans associated with this club btw. It's not natural. I'm considering a name change.


----------



## EDC (May 22, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> I'm thinking EDC's angling for an invite to sit at that dining table.
> 
> And there are far too many Duncans associated with this club btw. It's not natural. I'm considering a name change.


Anything but Jack, we've been there already.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 23, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> So they've signed Matt Paine


Who's Matt Paine?


----------



## editor (May 23, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Who's Matt Paine?


Son of Mrs Paine.


----------



## YTC (May 23, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Who's Matt Paine?



Duncans brother.


----------



## Paula_G (May 23, 2017)

Former Boredom Wood and Braintree defender though seems to be an amicable move rather than an aggressive addition to the squad
Paine Allowed To Leave Wood For Billericay - Pitchero Non-League


----------



## Paula_G (May 23, 2017)

In other news Bi££ericay have shifted around 500 season tickets up from around 35 in previous seasons so got to give them a little kudos for attracting new support. Be interesting to see the breakdown of that


----------



## EDC (May 23, 2017)

YTC said:


> Duncans brother.


Or Amin's


----------



## YTC (May 24, 2017)

New Singings to be announced in THE SUN tomorrow apparently..


----------



## NPDHFC (May 24, 2017)

GLENN TAMPLIN:

"Big announcements to be made tomorrow in my favourite rag, The Scum. Keep your eyes peeled"

#BTFC


----------



## editor (May 24, 2017)

YTC said:


> New Singings to be announced in THE SUN tomorrow apparently..


Now there's a quality paper to associate the club with.


----------



## NPDHFC (May 24, 2017)

Eh, Gav...


----------



## YTC (May 24, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> Eh, Gav...



Aye, no one was happy about that, but may have helped keep him here (with meadows situation...?) 

But announcing signings through it makes it like a weird club mouthpiece. Shocker.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2017)

YTC said:


> Aye, no one was happy about that, but may have helped keep him here (with meadows situation...?)
> 
> But announcing signings through it makes it like a weird club mouthpiece. Shocker.


Tamplin is all about making sure he's the centre of attention.


----------



## 3010 (May 24, 2017)

YTC said:


> But announcing signings through it makes it like a weird club mouthpiece. Shocker.



As I understand it, Tamplin is going to have a regular column in the Sun (possibly only the online version?) so is starting things off with their big signing/s announcement.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2017)

3010 said:


> As I understand it, Tamplin is going to have a regular column in the Sun (possibly only the online version?) so is starting things off with their big signing/s announcement.


Taking money from the Sun fits in perfectly with Billericay way.


----------



## Paula_G (May 24, 2017)

Don't why anyone is so shocked after all the Currant Bun is the Paper of white van Essex man so expect Bi££ericay to make full use of that organ to target their core demographic


----------



## editor (May 24, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Don't why anyone is so shocked after all the Currant Bun is the Paper of white van Essex man so expect Bi££ericay to make full use of that organ to target their core demographic


I like the fact it's just another thing to add to the already-towering pile of things to dislike about Billericay. I can't wait for them to fuck off out of our league and then implode back into obscurity, preferably draining his pile of cash on the way.


----------



## Paula_G (May 24, 2017)

Not the first time The Sun has poked its fingers into Non League Football and that's excluding the times they usurped regular sponsors for a televised FA Cup game featuring "plucky" Non Leaguers. Believe they once sponsored the Met Police if memory serves me right though might have been the News of the Screws, same thing either way.


----------



## Son of Roy (May 24, 2017)

Griff I am loving your witty banter. Surely the best turnstile specialist in the league! Regarding Glenn Tamplin's appalling taste in music (apologies to any R Kelly fans) and Billericay fans favorite song 'Come on Ricay'. They clearly need the Rabble to create some new songs for them. I'll set the ball rolling with that classic Manfred Mann tune 'Blinded by the Shite'.


----------



## B.I.G (May 26, 2017)

Danny Waldren to Billericay???

Top top top banter.


----------



## YTC (May 26, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Danny Waldren to Billericay???
> 
> Top top top banter.



For Real!?


----------



## B.I.G (May 26, 2017)

YTC said:


> For Real!?



Welling forum indicated it was all but done. 

But they don't have a top top forum like ours so could be BS.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Welling forum indicated it was all but done.
> 
> But they don't have a top top forum like ours so could be BS.


This one thread appears to be busier than their entire forum. 

Forum: Members forum


----------



## B.I.G (May 26, 2017)

editor said:


> This one thread appears to be busier than their entire forum.
> 
> Forum: Members forum



Welling forum tho.

Danny Waldren


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 27, 2017)

I like Waldren but I don't see that as a signing of a team that's going to dominate the league tbh. I wouldn't have him back in our midfield if we can hang on to the regular starters.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 27, 2017)

editor said:


> Taking money from the Sun fits in perfectly with Billericay way.


Amazing how the Scum, when it sponsors non-league clubs, always seems to pick those *least* in need of any additional financial support.  (Usually those who are reaching the climax of a lucrative FA Cup run.)


----------



## scousedom (May 27, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Amazing how the Scum, when it sponsors non-league clubs, always seems to pick those *least* in need of any additional financial support.  (Usually those who are reaching the climax of a lucrative FA Cup run.)



It's almost like they're doing it for their own short term benefit rather than the good of anyone else....
Expect Kelvin McKenzie to be writing the Ricay programme by the tart of the season.


----------



## JimW (May 27, 2017)

scousedom said:


> ... tart of the season.


I came close to winning that in 2008 but was pipped during the run-in.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 28, 2017)

HOLD ONTO YER HATS

Tamplin: New signings make Billericay Town ‘the best non-league team on the planet’


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 28, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> HOLD ONTO YER HATS
> 
> Tamplin: New signings make Billericay Town ‘the best non-league team on the planet’



Dear oh dear, Mr. Waldren.


----------



## Noss (May 28, 2017)

Just one fucking shitty Tuesday afternoon Aussie Soap-Opera drama after another


----------



## Son of Roy (May 28, 2017)

I thought Lance Armstrong was going to be their Nutritionalist.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 28, 2017)

FAKE NEWS


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 28, 2017)

Like the end of that statement. "We are not signing him but we will after 30 june"


----------



## B.I.G (May 28, 2017)

Its only one season


----------



## Son of Roy (May 28, 2017)

Exactly what you would expect from an ex-Essex boy. Is your second favourite team Billericay?


----------



## B.I.G (May 28, 2017)

Son of Roy said:


> Exactly what you would expect from an ex-Essex boy. Is your second favourite team Billericay?



Don't get me started in essex. Im from Greater London.


----------



## dcdulwich (May 28, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Dear oh dear, Mr. Waldren.



I assume the last time he played at 'Ricay was for us in that "oh dear is our season really f****d?" encounter towards the end of last season. We managed to go from 0-1 up to 4-1 down and the great Waldo got sent off early in the second half for a prolonged, foul-mouthed assault on the ref. It didn't help us really. 

Not sure he ever recovered from that. Daft.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 28, 2017)

If I had a £25k p/w budget, I think I would spend it on players better than Waldren.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 28, 2017)

YTC said:


> Aye, no one was happy about that, but may have helped keep him here (with meadows situation...?)
> 
> But announcing signings through it makes it like a weird club mouthpiece. Shocker.


Really? Are you saying that no Dulwich Hamlet fans buy The Sun? I have no time for that paper, but if people want to buy it then it is their choice...and quite a few of our fans do read it.  I had no problem with Gavin having a feature about him in it...despite my personal dislike of that particular rag. If it had been in the print edition, and I had heard about it on the day, I would have bought a copy.


----------



## B.I.G (May 29, 2017)

No one should say no one unless they mean no one. 

Literalism is the enemy of poetry after all. 

As for football people, they are hardly moral arbiters. Look at the blind eyes turned to sex abuse for so long. 

Of course they buy the sun if its suits their purpose #weak


----------



## YTC (May 29, 2017)

I should rephrase 'no one who went out of their way on play off final day to tell me about it was happy', but the number of people who did that *was* quite high.


----------



## YTC (May 29, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Don't get me started in essex. Im from Greater London.



I'm feeling this.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 29, 2017)

Constable country


----------



## Noss (Jun 1, 2017)

Toys fully launched out of the buggy - pre-season friendly with Concord Rangers cancelled because their Chairman was beastly to  Mr Glenn on twitter:


----------



## Taper (Jun 1, 2017)

I love that. They ought to settle it like men: a fight outside a Grays nightclub armed only with two empty bottles of WKD.


----------



## YTC (Jun 1, 2017)

He also liked his own tweet there. That's amazing.


----------



## YTC (Jun 1, 2017)

Taper said:


> I love that. They ought to settle it like men: a fight outside a Grays nightclub armed only with two empty bottles of WKD.



Tamplin would win hands down tbf.


----------



## scousedom (Jun 1, 2017)

YTC said:


> Tamplin would win hands down tbf.



Not if the Concord bloke distracted him with a full length mirror, then twatted him with the WKD bottle while Tamplin was admiring his reflection.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 2, 2017)

Quite a character himself is Ant Smith, one of the youngest chairman in non league football. Given Concords position as then as Canvey Island's "second" team two and a half grand was a pretty impressive budget then. However given he's happy to retweet the likes of Tommy Robinson not sure I'd be joining him in a beer sometime soon


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Given Concords position as then as Canvey Island's "second" team two and a half grand was a pretty impressive budget then.


They also had a proper manager in Danny Cowley, who led Braintree to 3rd place in last year's Conference National and won it this year with Lincoln.

I can't see Billericay winning the league unless Tamplin appoints a serious manager and let's him get on with the job without interfering.  If he leaves himself in charge they'll still wallop plenty of teams due to strength and quality of individual players, but managers with coaching pedigree and half-decent players will often outwit him and they'll come unstuck.  They won't be consistent enough to win it and will be more likely to go up in the play-offs like Margate did.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 3, 2017)

Billericay's team is far better on paper than Margate's. They had Ryan Moss for example. 

For Billericay lose, their players will have to completely not care. 

And someone will have to get over 100 points. Is anyone of that level in our division. The teams that came down are rubbish and we are the big dawgs.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 4, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Billericay's team is far better on paper than Margate's. They had Ryan Moss for example.
> 
> For Billericay lose, their players will have to completely not care.
> 
> And someone will have to get over 100 points. Is anyone of that level in our division. The teams that came down are rubbish and we are the big dawgs.


I dispute that Billericay's team is "far better" than Margate's was.  Furthermore Margate had a manager in Terry Brown who had won this league with three other clubs as well as managing successfully at a higher level.  Billericay will have the weakest manager in the league.

There comes a point, when you're the biggest spenders in the league, beyond which there's no real value in spending even more.  If Billericay are spending "24K a week on wages I doubt anyone else will even be spending a third of that.  They'll end up wasting money on players who aren't worth it, acquiring extra players they don't really need, or they'll have players selling themselves short by playing well below their natural level.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 4, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Billericay's team is far better on paper than Margate's. They had Ryan Moss for example.
> 
> For Billericay lose, their players will have to completely not care.
> 
> And someone will have to get over 100 points. Is anyone of that level in our division. The teams that came down are rubbish and we are the big dawgs.



Totally agree with PP. I think having a manager with a degree of tactical nous is far more effective than assembling 18 or so individuals who are playing well below their levels for hideous sums of money. Unfortunately for Billericay they have a moronic ego-merchant picking their teams every week.

I'm not saying a bit of experience and know-how will be enough to beat them every time - alas sometimes I think you'll catch them on a day in red hot form and they'll steamroller you much as they did to us at home last season - but having that lack of tactical and managerial intelligence will definitely be an achilles heel. People like Jim Cooper, Mick Sullivan, Neil Cugley, Craig Edwards have been in this game for far longer than Tamplin has and they'll have a few cards up their sleeves, I'm sure.

The pre-match singing and deranged speeches are all very amusing when they're playing Tonbridge in the league cup final in April, but I'd like to see how effective that actually is when they're away to Lowestoft on a Tuesday night _needing_ 3 points.

Bizarrely, I think the league is up for grabs this season. I can see the entire league uniting against this loathsome individual and doing everything they can to piss on his party. Every game v Billericay will be a bit of a cup final, I think - teams will raise their games just to show them up to be the bunch of arrogant mercenaries that they are.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 4, 2017)

Well you are both wrong. Not that we can't mount a serious title challenge if we are consistent. 

But we will need to beat 100 points. Billericay have an assistant manager that will do tactics. They will be on a massive win / title bonus. 

Billericay have already piled on the fans unlike clubs before due to their media profile and celebrity players. 

They aren't going to play such route one football and they have players that are too good for this level even at 90 percent. 

We will see.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 4, 2017)

Also Terry Brown had completely lost it at Margate and barely went up via the playoffs. He is now officially rubbish.


----------



## goandroam (Jun 4, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> They also had a proper manager in Danny Cowley, who led Braintree to 3rd place in last year's Conference National and won it this year with Lincoln.
> 
> I can't see Billericay winning the league unless Tamplin appoints a serious manager and let's him get on with the job without interfering.  If he leaves himself in charge they'll still wallop plenty of teams due to strength and quality of individual players, but managers with coaching pedigree and half-decent players will often outwit him and they'll come unstuck.  They won't be consistent enough to win it and will be more likely to go up in the play-offs like Margate did.


Yeah, he's appointed Harry Wheeler from Welling as "joint first team manager" so I'm assuming he'll handle the tactical side of things and stuff like that. It would be nice to see him just bring someone experienced in who he trusts and for him to take a step back but it seems incredibly unlikely - he says anything above the Conference South is where he'd do that but it's hard to believe that would actually happen either to be honest.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Also Terry Brown had completely lost it at Margate and barely went up via the playoffs. He is now officially rubbish.


As opposed to Glenn Tamplin, who never had it in the first place!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2017)

Whatever happens, the sight of their pathetic nu-fans streaming out of their ground in vast numbers with 10 mins to go when were 2-0 ahead last season will remain a very happy memory.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2017)

goandroam said:


> Yeah, he's appointed Harry Wheeler from Welling as "joint first team manager" so I'm assuming he'll handle the tactical side of things and stuff like that. It would be nice to see him just bring someone experienced in who he trusts and for him to take a step back but it seems incredibly unlikely - he says anything above the Conference South is where he'd do that but it's hard to believe that would actually happen either to be honest.


He basically wants a low-profile "yes man", not someone who will be talked about more than himself.

Ironically he had a manager in Craig Edwards who had won this league with Billericay five years earlier with (presumably) a fraction of the new budget, but his meddling in playing affairs prompted Edwards to walk away.


----------



## 3010 (Jun 21, 2017)

Been a bit quiet on the Tamplin front but here he is showing his thin skin in response to a twitter grammar bot:

TBF he does have an impressive car collection!


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jun 21, 2017)

3010 said:


> Been a bit quiet on the Tamplin front but here he is showing his thin skin in response to a twitter grammar bot:
> 
> TBF he does have an impressive car collection!




and a nice house...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 21, 2017)

each to their own. It's big...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 21, 2017)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> and a nice house...



Mmm. But he is a cunt.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2017)

3010 said:


> Been a bit quiet on the Tamplin front but here he is showing his thin skin in response to a twitter grammar bot:
> 
> TBF he does have an impressive car collection!


He's desperately compensating for shortcomings elsewhere.


----------



## EDC (Jun 21, 2017)

What sort of idiot buys a white or blue Ferrari?


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jun 21, 2017)

3010 said:


> Been a bit quiet on the Tamplin front but here he is showing his thin skin in response to a twitter grammar bot:
> 
> TBF he does have an impressive car collection!




I'd be disappointed if the Grammar Police didn't let him know he should have written "it would HAVE helped me", thought he was an eloquent chap


----------



## Taper (Jun 22, 2017)

I did point that out on Twitter to Glen.  But unfortunately he's not blocked me.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 22, 2017)

Much as there are many reasons to take the piss out of Glenn Tamplin is his lack of correct grammar one of them? How do you know that he doesn't have something like dyslexia, or one of a myriad of minor learning difficulties/mental health issues which means that his written word isn't the best?


----------



## Taper (Jun 22, 2017)

I think he has chronic narcissism for sure. Might this mean he writes like a seven year old?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 22, 2017)

Taper said:


> I think he has chronic narcissism for sure. Might this mean he writes like a seven year old?


 It could also be for one of the reasons I've given above....


----------



## YTC (Jun 22, 2017)

Yeah to be fair, Narcissism or not, could just be that he's got learning difficulties. Might explain why he's got a bit of a chip on his shoulder for sure.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 22, 2017)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> and a nice house...


Is that his house?  I thought it was Billericay Town Hall.



EDC said:


> What sort of idiot buys a white or blue Ferrari?


A Cheslea fan?


----------



## EDC (Jun 22, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Is that his house?  I thought it was Billericay Town Hall.
> 
> 
> A Cheslea fan?



Cheslea?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 25, 2017)

EDC said:


> Cheslea?


Oops!  "Touch of the Tamplins" with my spelling there.  I have to say I find his "Loadsamoney" response, posting a picture of his massive house and car collection, absolutely hysterical.  He clearly has no idea that many people don't have the slightest aspiration to his level of material wealth and affluence.  Personally I don't even drive and have no wish or need to.  His fleet of cars would be worthless to me other than for their resale value.  And I don't wish to live in a huge mansion with a garden the size of a football pitch.  Given unlimited funds, a nice flat with a large living room and south-facing balcony would be just fine.


----------



## Noss (Jun 25, 2017)

Just when you thought it couldn't get worse...cheerleaders


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 25, 2017)

RICCCAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## YTC (Jun 26, 2017)

Noss said:


> Just when you thought it couldn't get worse...cheerleaders




#The


----------



## Noss (Jun 26, 2017)

YTC said:


> #The


Its trending


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Scolly (Jun 30, 2017)

Billericay cancel Concord friendly following 'personal and negative comments'


----------



## EDC (Jun 30, 2017)

Scolly said:


> Billericay cancel Concord friendly following 'personal and negative comments'




Throwing......toys.......pram.


----------



## billbond (Jul 1, 2017)

Lots and lots and lots of respect for Dulwich although the fans cane me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 After us I believe they best fans and the best team in league


----------



## billbond (Jul 1, 2017)

i think he bangs out these replys in a hurry
i think it was in a  reply to a hamlet fan saying Dulwich would be the team to beat
mellowed maybe, on holiday with his wife now aptly   obvs taken off Twatter, sorry mean twitter


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 2, 2017)

billbond said:


> i think he bangs out these replys in a hurry


You don't say!  He's the Donald Trump of non-league football.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2017)

billbond said:


> Lots and lots and lots of respect for Dulwich although the fans cane me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's those "best"  Billericay fans streaming out of their club with ten minutes still to to go. Real fans, that.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 2, 2017)

Man on left had just woken up. He doesn't wake up until early evening.


----------



## Noss (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey, Scolly can you sort us out a Muriel please?


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

Noss said:


> Hey, Scolly can you sort us out a Muriel please?



Non league teams have been working even harder for their clubs  for decades with no rich bigmouth braying about it, you fucking arrogant twat.


----------



## Taper (Jul 3, 2017)

We can match that:

3000 capacity stadium
1 bar 1 can shed
3 food huts, one of which is probably pan-Asian
Sweet vending machine
Employ a few locals.  As players largely.  
Cheerleaders being organised (Gavin’s Roses).
1 quite big tele in the bar
Crackling sound-system
Jack Payne in the clubhouse after the game.
Same squad of players, give or take
No-one called Muriel that we know of.
Families welcome.  Bored children can play football in the stands
Post-game finger buffet for players.  Samosas provided sometimes (pan-Asian again).
Cargo container shop
500 seats; 327 of them useable 
Dogs.  Lots of dogs.
Functional lavatories
Free car-wash as you queue to enter.


----------



## JimW (Jul 3, 2017)

There's only one real BTFC


----------



## SDE (Jul 3, 2017)

Bring it on. All visiting teams are gonna be so up for it at their place, more so than any other away game they play all season (bar local derbies).


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## EDC (Jul 3, 2017)

B.I.G said:


>




This has escalated quite nicely.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 3, 2017)

Each team should be able to nominate three members of their management for their respective home game to fight him on the pitch.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 3, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Each team should be able to nominate three members of their management for their respective home game to fight him on the pitch.



A Wealdstone the same level? I think 'The Raider' could take him


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## B.I.G (Jul 3, 2017)

Harry Smiles said:


> A Wealdstone the same level? I think 'The Raider' could take him



League above! Wealdstone vs BIllericay will be fun at some point!


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 3, 2017)

EDC said:


> This has escalated quite nicely.


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 3, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Each team should be able to nominate three members of their management for their respective home game to fight him on the pitch.



^I mean, this does seem to happen once a season anyway...^


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

B.I.G said:


>



Is not the Puffed Up One laying himself open to charges of "bringing the game into disrepute" or does that not work at this level?


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 3, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> ^I mean, this does seem to happen once a season anyway...^



Man! It would be brilliant.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

Best get a screen grab because he'll start deleting when he realises what a bellend he's making of himself


----------



## YTC (Jul 3, 2017)

Can't wait for a trip to the football theme park.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Taper (Jul 3, 2017)

Galvanzie the Community sounds like the crapest Frankish warlord ever.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 3, 2017)

Again, may I humbly suggest, that you take the piss out of him for his proposals & NOT because his spelling isn't good...or is someone with some sort of mild learning difficulty fair game on here...?


----------



## YTC (Jul 3, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Again, may I humbly suggest, that you take the piss out of him for his proposals & NOT because his spelling isn't good...or is someone with some sort of mild learning difficulty fair game on here...?



Got to back this up:

Making fun of his spelling = Bad
Pulling him up on LITERALLY THREATENING TO BEAT PEOPLE UP = Good.


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 3, 2017)

So are people with anger management disorders fair game too?


----------



## YTC (Jul 3, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> So are people with anger management disorders fair game too?



150 seater 'pan asian' restaurants certainly are.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 3, 2017)

YTC said:


> 150 seater 'pan asian' restaurants certainly are.



Now I don't know what kind of pan-Pacific bullshit power play you're trying to pull here, but Asia Jack, is my territory.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 3, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> So are people with anger management disorders fair game too?


 I would say, if they act on them, yes. But...hot air on social media...now there's a shock. I genuinely wonder how many people on here would have the bollocks to say to Tamplin's face in a one-to-one situation exactly what they post about him? I'd wager...if I was allowed to bet on football related matters as a Club official...not many!


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 3, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I would say, if they act on them, yes. But...hot air on social media...now there's a shock. I genuinely wonder how many people on here would have the bollocks to say to Tamplin's face in a one-to-one situation exactly what they post about him? I'd wager...if I was allowed to bet on football related matters as a Club official...not many!



I'd tell him anything - if he hits you without sufficient provocation you can sue him for MONNEEEY!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 3, 2017)

Here's what everyone is taking the piss out of, and my responses are in CAPITALS, just to differentiate from his objectives...

8,000 capacity stadium
THEIR CURRENT CAPACITY IS 3,500 AND THERE IS PLENTY OF SPACE TO BUILD. IT SOUNDS A LOT, BUT WOULD BE AN AVERAGE/HALF DECENT NATIONAL LEAGUE NATIONAL/LOWER ENGLISH FOOTBALL LEAGUE GROUND. AND IT WILL BE MODERN. HE HAS THE MONEY, SO WHY NOT?
6 bars DITTO. WE CURRENTLY HAVE 'FOUR'...BOARDROOM, THE MAIN BAR, THE FAR END OF THE MAIN BAR, IF THE PARTITION IS DRAWN & THE OUTSIDE BAR. THE ONLY ONE I'M BEING 'CHEEKY' WITH IS THE BOARDROOM. BUT HE CAN HAVE A MAIN BAR, A SPONSORS BAR, A FUNCTION ROOM BAR, AND AN OUTSIDE BAR OR TWO. NOT SO LUDICROUS AS IT SOUNDS YO HAVE SIX BARS...
6 different food huts DITTO, SIMILAR TO THE ABOVE. WE CURRENTLY HAVE THREE TO FOUR, COULD QUITE EASILY HAVE FIVE OR SIX OUTLETS. FOR BIG GAMES WE HAVE HAD SMALL TEA BAR, BURGER HUT, THAI FOOD, GERMAN SAUSAGE STAND...
Food/drink style village with tables/chairs
A NUMBER OF CLUBS HAVE THIS, JUST PLATIC TABLES AND CHAIRS BY THE TEA BARS.

Sweet shop
SOME CLUBS HAVE THIS. A DEDICATED 'TEA BAR' FOR YOUNG CHILDREN.
Grass pitch like pro level
ALL CLUBS WOULD LOVE A DECENT PITCH. ABOUT TIME THERE WAS ONE AT BILELRICAY.
Employ local community

AS ALL CLUBS SHOULD.
Cheer leaders

NOT MY CUP OF TEA, BUT IT IS SOMETHING WE MIGHT CONSIDER, IF THE RIGHT 'CHEERLEADING TROUPE' CAME ALONG...
2 huge screens

NOT FOR ME,WASTE OF MONEY, BUT PLANNING AHEAD, AND HE DOES HAVE THE MONEY...
Live footage and replays
Live DJ

PRESUMABLY JUST AN EXTENSION OF TANNOY ANNOUNCER
Banging sound system

SUBJECTIVE...
Entertainment in clubhouse after game

AGAIN, A NUMBER OF CLUBS DO THIS, AND IT'S HOW MANY NORTHERN BASED CLUBS SURVIVE IN NON LEAGUE
Unbelievable squad of players 2 levels above

UNBELIEVABLE IS A GOOD WORD...
Charity and local children working with Club mascot

GOOD WORK, IF WE WERE DOING THIS WE'D GET PRAISED
Mural 120 feet long, painted with the Club history, and present, along with local history.

AS I CAN SAY...'WATCH THIS SPACE'... 
Facilities set up for families

NOTHING TO COMPLAIN ABOUT HERE EITHER
150 seat pan-Asian restaurant

PRESUMABLY THIS WILL BE ADJACENT/OUTSIDE THE MAIN GROUND/PITCH AREA & I AM GUESSING THE AIM IS ALL PART OF MAKING THE CLUB HAVE MUCH MORE INCOME THAT JUST A MATCHDAY. HE HAS THE MONEY TO DEVELOP THIS BUSINESS, AGAIN, NO PROBLEM WITH THIS.
Womens & girls teams

WHAT EVERY CLUB SHOULD ASPIRE TO
Youth & young boys teams

SAME, WHAT EVERY CLUB SHOULD ASIPRE TO.
Mascots from colts at every game

AGAIN, WHAT EVERY CLUB SHOULD ASPIRE TO.
Clubshop

I AM SURE IT WILL BE AS GOOD AS OURS, WITH THE SCOPE FOR ORDERING MORE STOCK THERE. NOTHING WRONG WITH A GOOD CLUB SHOP.
2000 seats

NOT UNREASONABLE, WITH THE CAPACITY THEY HAVE. AND WILL CERTAINLY BE BETTER THAN THE DARLING ULTRA CLUB KNOWN AS WHITEHAWK'S SEATS!


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I would say, if they act on them, yes. But...hot air on social media...now there's a shock. I genuinely wonder how many people on here would have the bollocks to say to Tamplin's face in a one-to-one situation exactly what they post about him? I'd wager...if I was allowed to bet on football related matters as a Club official...not many!


What if his nu-fans start adopting the same, ultra aggressive approach to any kind of criticism? For that;s exactly the atmosphere he's helping to create for the club.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Cheer leaders
> 
> NOT MY CUP OF TEA, BUT IT IS SOMETHING WE MIGHT CONSIDER, IF THE RIGHT 'CHEERLEADING TROUPE' CAME ALONG...


If Hamlet start adopting this kind of tacky shit, I'm gone.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 3, 2017)

editor said:


> What if his nu-fans start adopting the same, ultra aggressive approach to any kind of criticism? For that;s exactly the atmosphere he's helping to create for the club.


 If you're that concerned then you wouldn't go...it's Essex, and some people from that neck of the woods aren't the nicest anyway...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 3, 2017)

editor said:


> If Hamlet start adopting this kind of tacky shit, I'm gone.


 Ah, but your assumption would be that it would be a stereotyped 'dolly bird' [to use old fashioned vernacular type of cheerleading...

As it is our approach/idea didn't quite come off, but you will just have to take my word for it, that it was a little 'outside the box'...


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> If you're that concerned then you wouldn't go...it's Essex, and some people from that neck of the woods aren't the nicest anyway...


So rather than criticise the air of violence that Tamplin is creating, you're saying that I shouldn't travel to Billericay to support Hamlet? That's a weird viewpoint.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ah, but your assumption would be that it would be a stereotyped 'dolly bird' [to use old fashioned vernacular type of cheerleading...
> 
> As it is our approach/idea didn't quite come off, but you will just have to take my word for it, that it was a little 'outside the box'...


Show me some examples of non league 'outside the box' cheerleading then.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 3, 2017)

I won't on here, because the idea never came to fruition...

And just replied privately.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 3, 2017)

Did I ever mention I used to have lunch with a Palace Cheerleader?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 3, 2017)

editor said:


> So rather than criticise the air of violence that Tamplin is creating, you're saying that I shouldn't travel to Billericay to support Hamlet? That's a weird viewpoint.


 No, I'm not...but I've not experienced it personally yet, nor him...so will generally hold judgement. I'm sure I wouldn't like him particularly, but then I don't like that macho Essex image anyway...
What I'm saying that if you don't feel safe going to any game then you would do best to not go, you know, a bit like going to Cardiff City was for quite a few years...


----------



## cambelt (Jul 3, 2017)

YTC said:


> Got to back this up:
> 
> Making fun of his spelling = Bad
> Pulling him up on LITERALLY THREATENING TO BEAT PEOPLE UP = Good.



It's not the first time he's threatened to beat people up on twitter. Seems odd as he whined like a baby when someone allegedly hit him during the Leatherhead idiocy. He creates exactly the environment where one of his players feels entitled to punch a kid. Plus he's about 5ft 7 and too juiced to take a proper swing.


----------



## Mark Baker (Jul 3, 2017)

At what point does he actually threaten to hit them?


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 3, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> At what point does he actually threaten to hit them?



Does a fist emoji not count? It would in court.


----------



## Mark Baker (Jul 3, 2017)

I think it's just a backwards hand and he's calling him a wanker..


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 3, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> I think it's just a backwards hand and he's calling him a wanker..



Could be  He will hit someone soon enough. Probably in the Conference South.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 3, 2017)

Anyone know if Billericay have a lease for the next five years?


----------



## Mark Baker (Jul 3, 2017)

Absolute Chap


----------



## The Flying Pig (Jul 3, 2017)

Come on the Ricay! might even by myself a season ticket. might as well enjoy it while it lasts. Last time I went there to watch Dulwich it felt like a ground full of The only way is Essex extras. Of course Dulwich won after taking a drubbing at home to Ricay only a few days earlier. "Funny old game"


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 3, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> Come on the Ricay! might even by myself a season ticket. might as well enjoy it while it lasts. Last time I went there to watch Dulwich it felt like a ground full of The only way is Essex extras. Of course Dulwich won after taking a drubbing at home to Ricay only a few days earlier. "Funny old game"



Clapton FC more your club my son.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No, I'm not...but I've not experienced it personally yet, nor him...so will generally hold judgement. I'm sure I wouldn't like him particularly, but then I don't like that macho Essex image anyway...
> What I'm saying that if you don't feel safe going to any game then you would do best to not go, you know, a bit like going to Cardiff City was for quite a few years...


Not sure what possible relevance Cardiff has to do with this. I started going to non league football to get away from all that macho posturing bullshit and I'd hate to see it happening at Dulwich games.

I don't think Tamplin is doing anything positive on that score. Quite the reverse, in fact. Sadly.


----------



## YTC (Jul 3, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> Absolute Chap




It's cute that you, as a BTFC fan, have signed up to Urban to defend your messiah.

You are more than entitled to feel positive about your club, as I and many others have said previously, if it gets more people, especially kids into non league, then thats absolutely brilliant. 

HOWEVER, when you go around offering people out (2/3 today alone?), bragging about how much money you have/the cars you have, your house etc etc, you're open to criticism. The fact that BTFC and Tamplin have blocked 000's (if not 0000's) of people as they can't take criticism doesn't scream long term stability to me. You can't fault the guys investment, he certainly puts his money where his mouth is, but he rams it down your fucking throat. It feels to me that he's quite an emotional and sensitive chap, and thats only negative if you subscribe to a macho stereotype. Which he's certainly doing if he's threatening to fight people all day long on the internet. 

If the guy chilled the fuck out and just let the players do the talking, this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 3, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> Absolute Chap




The Dalai Tamplin, ladies and gentlemen.

Meanwhile, he's posing alongside a multitude of sports cars outside his oversized mansion, while thousands queue up to use food banks every day.

He's nothing more than a self-serving capitalist pig. This pillar-of-the-community shit makes me sick.


----------



## Taper (Jul 4, 2017)

Glenn's now decided his "haters" must be mentally ill, "dole dossers," addicts, benefits "cheat" or unemployed I see.  His spelling and syntax are pretty sound in this one though (if a little ungainly), so there is scope to be critical.


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 4, 2017)

His poor social media guy, that he's woken up at 1AM to pull this together...


----------



## Scolly (Jul 4, 2017)

How's he actually being allowed to get away with his, surely the league / FA should have something to say about it


----------



## Taper (Jul 4, 2017)

You'd hope so.


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 4, 2017)

"Rule E3(1) of the FA Rules and Regulations.  This Rule reads as follows: 

‘A Participant shall at all times act in the best interests of the game and shall not act in any manner which is improper or brings the game into disrepute or use any one, or a combination of, violent conduct, serious foul play, threatening, abusive, indecent or insulting words or behaviour.’"


----------



## YTC (Jul 4, 2017)

Thats disgusting.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 4, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 110681 Best get a screen grab because he'll start deleting when he realises what a bellend he's making of himself
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 110680


In mitigation, he's responding to an AFCW fan.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2017)

Taper said:


> Glenn's now decided his "haters" must be mentally ill, "dole dossers," addicts, benefits "cheat" or unemployed I see.  His spelling and syntax are pretty sound in this one though (if a little ungainly), so there is scope to be critical.



That's a fucking disgrace. First threats of violence and now mental health, drug addiction and unemployment are all things for this puffed up wideboy to make fun of?  He's not fit to run a football club and he's certainly putting the league into disrepute with this shit.


----------



## YTC (Jul 4, 2017)

We're not the only ones to notice, lots of other clubs complaining.


----------



## blueheaven (Jul 4, 2017)

Taper said:


> Glenn's now decided his "haters" must be mentally ill, "dole dossers," addicts, benefits "cheat" or unemployed I see.  His spelling and syntax are pretty sound in this one though (if a little ungainly), so there is scope to be critical.




The fact that he's actually put the official club branding on that offensive nonsense is incredibly crass and inappropriate. If someone came along and started doing this kind of thing at the club I support, I'd be bloody livid about it. As for challenging anyone who disagrees with him to a fight... that just reflects badly on the entire league as it makes it look like a Mickey Mouse set-up where people can just behave however they like. Will the league take any action against this guy??


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> The fact that he's actually put the official club branding on that offensive nonsense is incredibly crass and inappropriate. If someone came along and started doing this kind of thing at the club I support, I'd be bloody livid about it. As for challenging anyone who disagrees with him to a fight... that just reflects badly on the entire league as it makes it look like a Mickey Mouse set-up where people can just behave however they like. Will the league take any action against this guy??


His loutish, aggressive behaviour may well attract some very unpleasant sorts to Billericay games. I honestly think he's increasing the chances of trouble at their games with these tweets.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 4, 2017)

The league won't do anything.  The Isthmian league setup is Mickey Mouse. Look at #wallgate


----------



## Mark Baker (Jul 4, 2017)

Almost pushing 20 pages about BTFC! Keep it up guys..it's great reading! Ooo lets all take screenshots and send them to the FA


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 4, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> Almost pushing 20 pages about BTFC! Keep it up guys..it's great reading! Ooo lets all take screenshots and send them to the FA



I'm on the Billericay forum too, but no one is saying anything


----------



## YTC (Jul 4, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> Almost pushing 20 pages about BTFC! Keep it up guys..it's great reading! Ooo lets all take screenshots and send them to the FA



Mark Baker - perhaps time to take your own advice?


----------



## YTC (Jul 4, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> I'm on the Billericay forum too, but no one is saying anything



'sleeping giant, mainly sleeping, though'


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> Almost pushing 20 pages about BTFC! Keep it up guys..it's great reading! Ooo lets all take screenshots and send them to the FA


Love the way you're like Tamplin's little pop-up fan-pup, lovingly retweeting his every utterance. 

Classy retweet on the soft porn 'modelling' site too.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 4, 2017)

Scolly said:


> How's he actually being allowed to get away with his, surely the league / FA should have something to say about it


I would assume that people must report it to the  relevant authorities first, so rather than post them on here, or maybe as well as, why not send them to the Football Association & the Bostik League?


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I would assume that people must report it to the  relevant authorities first, so rather than post them on here, or maybe as well as, why not send them to the Football Association & the Bostik League?


Here's an excellent, fairly high profile place to collate all his temper tantrums and screen grab his aggressive and threatening tweets before he's advised to delete them. It's a kind of public service for decent fans who don't want this clown's showboating antics to cast an unpleasant shadow over next season.


----------



## Mark Baker (Jul 4, 2017)

Don't follow him on twitter, don't post he's tweets and don't have a thread on him then if you don't want to see this clowns showboating. It's really rather simple.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> Don't follow him on twitter, don't post he's tweets and don't have a thread on him then if you don't want to see this clowns showboating. It's really rather simple.


I can see that you don't like your hero's ludicrous comments being examined and rightly ridiculed here, but who the fuck are you to say what should and shouldn't discussed here?

This clown wants attention, so he's got it. Shame he's not big enough to actually continue the conversation with anyone and has to resort to the cowardly route of blocking people though.

PS I don't follow him on Twitter. I'm a bit choosy about the people I follow, you see.  
PPS Why are you here, fan-pup?


----------



## YTC (Jul 4, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> Don't follow him on twitter, don't post he's tweets and don't have a thread on him then if you don't want to see this clowns showboating. It's really rather simple.



Great dodging of my posts, you're his biggest fan! 

Although I hope that from being here and seeing how it's seen outside the BTFC bubble you're seeing the error of your ways.


----------



## Mark Baker (Jul 4, 2017)

I can totally see how it is viewed from outside BTFC circle. I'm not that deluded. I'm just supporting my club and as fans we just have to go along with it and see what happens. The work he is doing off the pitch is phenomenal and the ground will be something special which will draw crowds. I honestly think BTFC will get 2000-3000 consistently and there is no reason not to think bigger than that number. 3000 tickets sold for a pre season game which is a month away. What you must realise is publicity good and bad is publicity, a lot of what Glenn does on social media is to grab attention which is putting BTFC further on the map. The more retweeted the more exposure...he's not as silly as you think.

Thanks for your kind words editor, it's ironic you slate Glenn for his language and abuse aimed at people but choose to do the same to me. Double standards?


----------



## YTC (Jul 4, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> I can totally see how it is viewed from outside BTFC circle. I'm not that deluded. I'm just supporting my club and as fans we just have to go along with it and see what happens. The work he is doing off the pitch is phenomenal and the ground will be something special which will draw crowds. I honestly think BTFC will get 2000-3000 consistently and there is no reason not to think bigger than that number. 3000 tickets sold for a pre season game which is a month away. What you must realise is publicity good and bad is publicity, a lot of what Glenn does on social media is to grab attention which is putting BTFC further on the map. The more retweeted the more exposure...he's not as silly as you think.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words editor, it's ironic you slate Glenn for his language and abuse aimed at people but choose to do the same to me. Double standards?



He's consistently breaching FA rules, I know we're not the only ones upset by his tactics. I wouldn't be surprised if he got a call sooner rather than later. If you can't see that as destabilising to your club I don't know what to tell you mate. 

Maybe have a word with him and tell him to calm the fuck down.


----------



## YTC (Jul 4, 2017)

Also that game is against West Ham, and while 3000 tickets is good, it is in West Ham heartland.

Altona's game with West Ham sold 10,000 in 5 days, in Hamburg. Make of that what you will.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> I can totally see how it is viewed from outside BTFC circle. I'm not that deluded. I'm just supporting my club and as fans we just have to go along with it and see what happens. The work he is doing off the pitch is phenomenal and the ground will be something special which will draw crowds. I honestly think BTFC will get 2000-3000 consistently and there is no reason not to think bigger than that number. 3000 tickets sold for a pre season game which is a month away. What you must realise is publicity good and bad is publicity, a lot of what Glenn does on social media is to grab attention which is putting BTFC further on the map. The more retweeted the more exposure...he's not as silly as you think?


What he does is create an unpleasant atmosphere of bullying aggression where he tries to belittle anyone who criticises him.  Suggesting that someone must have addiction or mental health issues is not a fucking joke.



Mark Baker said:


> Thanks for your kind words editor, it's ironic you slate Glenn for his language and abuse aimed at people but choose to do the same to me. Double standards?


I don't represent a club, you idiot.


----------



## cambelt (Jul 4, 2017)

Have a feeling that Billericay isn't going to be a very nice place for away fans to watch a game this season, serves us right for being "haters" I guess.


----------



## Mark Baker (Jul 4, 2017)

Haha editor you crack me up. anymore abuse to come my way whilst your at it?


----------



## blueheaven (Jul 4, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> Haha editor you crack me up. anymore abuse to come my way whilst your at it?



Are you OK with the fact that the owner of your club publicly challenges people to fights, calls people pricks and uses mental health/addiction issues as an insult aimed at anyone who disagrees with him? Not having a go here - just genuinely interested in what a fan of the club thinks of that sort of stuff. Are there no Billericay fans questioning any of this or expressing discomfort with it?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 4, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> Haha editor you crack me up. anymore abuse to come my way whilst your at it?


You have lovely hair Mark. Do you do toner mist?


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> Haha editor you crack me up. anymore abuse to come my way whilst your at it?


No chance of you addressing the real concerns that have been brought up by Tamplin's behaviour then? You think it's OK for an 'owner/manager' to openly abuse people in this manner? Is that the kind of conduct you think is appropriate for non league football managers?


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2017)

cambelt said:


> Have a feeling that Billericay isn't going to be a very nice place for away fans to watch a game this season, serves us right for being "haters" I guess.


Tamplin's doing a grand job of making it a very hostile place for supporters to visit and I dare say they'll be a few knucklehead fans who get caught up in his unpleasant and reckless aggressive rhetoric.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 4, 2017)

The aforementioned image tweeted in the early hours of the morning has 'long jumped' over the mark for me...

FSF have some good guidance on how to make a complaint, albeit largely aimed at league clubs.

I couldn't find BTFC's customer charter on their website. I hate word customer in this context), but this is what FSF call it. I have emailed the club to ask for it. Will let you know if i receive it.

Guidance is here www.fsf.org.uk/blog/view/how-to-complain


----------



## YTC (Jul 4, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> Haha editor you crack me up. anymore abuse to come my way whilst your at it?


----------



## Mark Baker (Jul 4, 2017)

It depends what context it's in. If you were to post an update on social media which is just about the club (which 90% of Glenn's are) and someone calls you a cu*t and your wife ugly like I saw posted last night then I have no issues with that person being called out as the low life they are.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Jul 4, 2017)

The circus comes to town once a year in most places but Ricay will be getting it every week from August to May. 
It has been done before in Essex from the only football ground in the country below sea level where Jeff moneybags King took Canvey to the edge of the fooball league, walked away and now are in Div 1 North. Poor old Grays hit the dizzy heights and now ply their trade in the same Div 1 North with their ground sold for housing and now sharing with Aveley. AFC Hornchurch went from FA cup conquerers, National league straight down to the Essex Senior League when their money bags decided to say goodbye. All three teams had short term success with egotistical self made moneymen running the show.
All three teams grabbed the attention of the locals and flocked to watch their heroes but look where they are now. History does not bode well for Ricay but I am sure the locals will enjoy the ride for however long it lasts.


----------



## pitchfork (Jul 4, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> It depends what context it's in. If you were to post an update on social media which is just about the club (which 90% of Glenn's are) and someone calls you a cu*t and your wife ugly like I saw posted last night then I have no issues with that person being called out as the low life they are.


Wow you are one sad man! Your owner is a criminal with the taste of a dodgy doner kebab and I for one will enjoy your demise as it is already happening right before your eyes! Wake up sunshine and smell the spray tan! Or your could listen to R Kelly to soothe your soul!!!!


----------



## pitchfork (Jul 4, 2017)

Waste Management!


----------



## Mark Baker (Jul 4, 2017)

Sad for having an opinion?


----------



## pitchfork (Jul 4, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> Sad for having an opinion?


Honestly what is your opinion, do you really think this will all end well for your club? Look at the big picture mate do you really think he's going to plough £20k a week into a business for no return for the next five years? Do the maths that's about £5m now he maybe loaded but it will come to a point when his accountant will say enough is enough!


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 4, 2017)

There aren't any Billericay fans! We will find out when they go bust. 

Unlike glory hunting dulwich fans powering their way from the Ryman to the Bostick.


----------



## Mark Baker (Jul 4, 2017)

If the team is successful and crowds go up and stay at that level as Is hoped and the club becomes self sufficient or close to then why not? The takeover has happened now so you can only go with it and believe in someone's vision...and support the club in what it's trying to achieve.


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Jul 4, 2017)

I remember Margate fans defending their previous owner from such criticism, quite frankly because there was little alternative because  he was the owner.  But this chap really takes things to the next ridiculous level. I genuinely hope this story doesn't go wrong. But it doesn't look good.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 4, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> If the team is successful and crowds go up and stay at that level as Is hoped and the club becomes self sufficient or close to then why not? The takeover has happened now so you can only go with it and believe in someone's vision...and support the club in what it's trying to achieve.



Don't be a hater with an IF.


----------



## pitchfork (Jul 4, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> If the team is successful and crowds go up and stay at that level as Is hoped and the club becomes self sufficient or close to then why not? The takeover has happened now so you can only go with it and believe in someone's vision...and support the club in what it's trying to achieve.


Wow you really are delusional! Even if you get 3000 every week, which I very much doubt, it won't scratch the surface of the kind of money he is pumping in for the players plus the overheads of your new stadium, dancing girls and all the other Tamplin inspired paraphernalia! 

Clubs at this level and Conference level don't make money those that do well, break even because they have a sustainable model built around affordability. 

Your situation is like giving the credit card to a crack addict!


----------



## SDE (Jul 4, 2017)

This is now definitely in my top 9 urban75 Dulwich hamlet threads of all time. Of aaaaall time! Keep it going peeps. Love it.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 4, 2017)

"The name's Tamplin! Glenn Tamplin. And I come before you good people tonight with an idea. Probably the greatest... Aw, it's not for you. It's more of a Dagenham idea."
[_starts to walk out of the room_]


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 4, 2017)

A couple of things first - Billericay should by rights win the league this year. They're paying a fortune to players who would attract interest at National League level and above, and over the course of the season, that quality should show through. It doesn't thrill me that they're buying the league, especially with one guaranteed promotion place, but in deciding to spend the wages they are, they're not breaking any rules. Of course there's scope for it to go wrong - with that much money being spent there's huge expectation, and the egos involved are massively disproportionate to the situation. But if they can keep their house in order internally, as is they are going to be very difficult for any team to compete with over 46 games.

The investment that's being put into their stadium and facilities, in isolation, is admirable. We know the pressures that come from facilities that don't best meet a sudden increase in numbers attending match days, and the financial pressures that a less than ideally designed stadium can impose. And that's without mentioning the threat to a club's existence should the destiny of their stadium not sit within their own hands. Whilst not all of the changes and initiatives they're introducing are up my street, I haven't seen any of their supporters complaining, and I for one am envious of the security a redeveloped stadium provides them.

But then we get to the manner in which the money is being spent. If the club, and specifically the owner, had gone about all of this quietly, and with the kind of class that the majority of other clubs across non-league conduct themselves with, I very much doubt that the confrontational atmosphere that's grown up around the club would have developed. I can't help but feel that the starting point of all of this is the very public, and very confrontational way in which the owner has conducted himself. If that doesn't start and take root, then they don't get a response (well, not to the extent that has happened, anyway). And then it doesn't escalate, and reciprocate, until you get to the point where violence is threatened, both toward and from representatives of the club. And it doesn't get to the point where one of their players and other representatives of the club get into a physical altercation with opposition supporters. And you don't get a series of flashpoints on social media, that eventually get us to the stage where the owner issues a statement in the early hours of this morning on Twitter that is simply repugnant. It would be bad enough if a supporter of the club, or any individual had posted that - but coming from the owner and manager, for me it's taken the situation to a wholly different level.

In saying that, I don't want to suggest that the type of escalation described above is acceptable - it's not. People shouldn't have a pop at them, and they shouldn't have a pop back. But it could have been defused at any point by the club. And I'm not dismissing the individual threats of violence made, either way. No-one's in the right in any of these situations, but you could argue there's a greater degree of responsibility with the club and representatives of the club, than random individuals.

But as I say, the statement issued this morning takes it to another level. To show such disdain towards the ill and the unemployed shows that it's not just 'banter' (I fucking hate that phrase and everything it's used to excuse), and it's not just pushing back against the 'haters', or however else they're phrasing it. It was a clear statement of the owner's hateful attitude towards those less fortunate than him, those that are unwell, and those that are suffering. It was quite simply disgusting, and it was disgraceful.

Up to this point, I've not felt moved to make comment against the club or the owner - it hasn't felt like a genuine problem, and that's been my personal take on it. But this has changed that. An individual operating with such influence and with such attitudes is massively damaging to the League, to non-league football more generally, and to the incredible work hosts of clubs put in to engage with their local communities and to help the very people that the statement targets. And it's once again inflamed the confrontational stance of the club. You can't help but feel that this will predicate incidents at matches this season. Abuse is the acceptable norm, threats of violence are the acceptable norm, imposition of power is the acceptable norm. If this continues, it won't end well.

The Isthmian League have a 'Commitment Message' on their website. I realise it's applicable to the League itself, but surely the expectation is the member clubs should abide by it. It says:

_The Ryman [Bostik] Football League is committed to eliminate discrimination whether by reason of age, disability, gender reassignment, race, religion and belief, marriage and civil partnership, pregnancy and maternity, sex and sexual orientation.

The League is also committed to promoting equality by treating people fairly and with respect, by recognising that inequalities may exist, by taking steps to address them and providing access and opportunities for all members of the community.
_
You can find that here: The Bostik Football League

Billericay Town Football Club, via the actions of their owner and manager, are in flagrant breach of that commitment. Tomorrow morning, I will email Nick Robinson, the Chairman of the Isthmian League, to ask for his and the League's comments on the matter, and what they propose to do about it. Mr. Robinson's email address is chairman@isthmian.co.uk - you can find contact details for other members of the League's administration here: Contacts - The Bostik Football League.

I'm not sure if that's the most appropriate or effective course of action - I'll happily be redirected if so. And my fear is that the League is not geared up to deal with circumstances such as this, at least not in a way which materially meets the level of misconduct that's been displayed. And it feels weird to even have to do it. But the actions of this one individual, on behalf of the club he owns, run the risk of seriously damaging the League and the wider non-league in general, and I feel that's something that can't be allowed to happen unchallenged.


----------



## Pavel (Jul 4, 2017)

He is obviously an arse but this takes it to another level.  I hope it is punished by the league although I doubt they'll do anything about it sadly....


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> It depends what context it's in. If you were to post an update on social media which is just about the club (which 90% of Glenn's are) and someone calls you a cu*t and your wife ugly like I saw posted last night then I have no issues with that person being called out as the low life they are.


So you think threats of physical violence are OK because of a _tweet_, yes?


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> But as I say, the statement issued this morning takes it to another level. To show such disdain towards the ill and the unemployed shows that it's not just 'banter' (I fucking hate that phrase and everything it's used to excuse), and it's not just pushing back against the 'haters', or however else they're phrasing it. It was a clear statement of the owner's hateful attitude towards those less fortunate than him, those that are unwell, and those that are suffering. It was quite simply disgusting, and it was disgraceful.


Absolutely spot on. It is indefensible conduct and a dreadful reflection on the credibility and dignity of the league.

Please post up any responses you get from the Chairman and any other officials. I honestly fear that Tamplin's actions may lead to ugly scenes off the pitch.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)

I like this piss take version that was posted up on FB


----------



## blueheaven (Jul 5, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> It depends what context it's in. If you were to post an update on social media which is just about the club (which 90% of Glenn's are) and someone calls you a cu*t and your wife ugly like I saw posted last night then I have no issues with that person being called out as the low life they are.



How about the context of using the club's badge/branding to launch a sweeping attack on people with mental health and/or addiction issues? Or the context of jumping into bed with a newspaper that is banned by several clubs for its coverage of Hillsborough?

Seriously, are there no Billericay fans who are actually questioning this guy? Are people genuinely lapping this all up? Or is everyone scared to voice any dissent in case he throws his toys out of the pram and pulls his money out (he seems volatile enough to do just that if someone rubs him up the wrong way, which must surely be a concern in itself?).

I get that the money is exciting for fans but there's a good reason that financial fairplay rules are increasingly a part of football. Bored, rich men should not be allowed to treat football clubs as their plaything. Fans should be asking what happens to the club if Tamplin pulls out or his money dries up. 

Is there any example of this sort of thing actually working out well for a small club? Not that I can think of. My references are mainly Scottish as that's where I'm from, but Gretna, Livingston and Dundee all come to mind for me - all were small clubs who had rich owners who thought they could buy success and mocked anyone who dared criticise them. All ended up in administration or worse. And the worst thing is that fans (and the media) fall for it every single time it happens.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 5, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> If the team is successful and crowds go up and stay at that level as Is hoped and the club becomes self sufficient or close to then why not? The takeover has happened now so you can only go with it and believe in someone's vision...and support the club in what it's trying to achieve.



Setting aside the twitter behavior I'm not as opposed to someone injecting a bit of money as some on here. Generate a bit of hype, increase crowds, maybe gradually build the supporter base a bit, great. And building facilities - fine, there's something there for the future.

The idea that the club can become self sustaining at the level being talked about is a hubristic fantasy though. Plenty of clubs with long established fanbases in much bigger places than Billericay struggle with that and for good reason. There just aren't that many people who want to go to non-league football that regularly. Being able to get the odd big gate with a bit of hype and cheap tickets does not translate into similar numbers paying National League prices to watch a bog standard NL side in January.


----------



## pitchfork (Jul 5, 2017)

Tamplin - Nobody does it better than me!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 5, 2017)

Some classy artwork going up on the walls...we are going to need a lot of stickers!


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 5, 2017)

I thought the obsession with Tamplin was getting a little unhealthy until his ludicrous tweet about the 'haters'. Interestingly, he's now replied to a critic of that tweet by mentioning a suicide attempt 10 years ago and a period in a 'mental institution'. That bizarre attempt at mitigation just makes it even more absurd.

Boy's done well though. That house, those cars etc from owning a firm that only has a claimed £6m annual turnover. He's obviously invested extremely well because investment must be where all the wealth has come from, right?


----------



## YTC (Jul 5, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> I thought the obsession with Tamplin was getting a little unhealthy until his ludicrous tweet about the 'haters'. Interestingly, he's now replied to a critic of that tweet by mentioning a suicide attempt 10 years ago and a period in a 'mental institution'. That bizarre attempt at mitigation just makes it even more absurd.
> 
> Boy's done well though. That house, those cars etc from owning a firm that only has a claimed £6m annual turnover. He's obviously invested extremely well because investment must be where all the wealth has come from, right?



Those girders coming from Holland, right?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jul 5, 2017)

Well that's shifted him along the 'character adding some colour / rich twat with vile worldview' continuum hasn't it. Managed to insult pretty much everyone I've ever liked, in some cases on six counts, so I guess there's at least a certain impressiveness to it.

P.S. Where can I get one of these Dulwich Hamlet wanking socks?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 5, 2017)

YTC said:


> Also that game is against West Ham, and while 3000 tickets is good, it is in West Ham heartland.
> 
> Altona's game with West Ham sold 10,000 in 5 days, in Hamburg. Make of that what you will.


 
Isn't that a tad above capacity, or is it not at the Adolf-Jager?


----------



## YTC (Jul 5, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Isn't that a tad above capacity, or is it not at the Adolf-Jager?



you're right, it's 8K isn't it? Point remains valid, as does your commitment to nit-picking.


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 5, 2017)

YTC said:


> Those girders coming from Holland, right?


Well it must all be legit - nobody would be stupid enough to try and draw so much attention to themselves if they were up to no good.


----------



## YTC (Jul 5, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> Well it must all be legit - nobody would be stupid enough to try and draw so much attention to themselves if they were up to no good.


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 5, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> P.S. Where can I get one of these Dulwich Hamlet wanking socks?



I left my spare in a bush up at the Rookery a few weeks back if you want it?


----------



## Scolly (Jul 5, 2017)

YTC said:


> you're right, it's 8K isn't it? Point remains valid, as does your commitment to nit-picking.



5K.... and sorry for being off subject.  I'll get back to hating now


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 5, 2017)

Scolly said:


> 5K.... and sorry for being off subject.  I'll get back to hating now


8,000 according to Wiki, stick to the hating eh


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> Well it must all be legit - nobody would be stupid enough to try and draw so much attention to themselves if they were up to no good.


He has a seriously tainted reputation. I'd be very concerned if a shortcut-taking crook like this took over Hamlet.



> A football club owner has been convicted of dumping 6,000 tonnes of rubbish with a firm linked to a crime boss.
> 
> Steel tycoon Glenn Tamplin, 45, who became a web hit singing R Kelly’s The World’s Greatest with his Billericay Town squad, was fined £45,000 and must pay £30,000 costs.
> 
> ...



Football club owner convicted of dumping rubbish with firm linked to crime boss

What a selfish twat: 


> The area in which the waste was deposited is adjacent to the River Roding and is designated as an area liable to flood, an area designed to safely hold water in times of high water to prevent flooding. By dumping waste in this area it could have caused flood water to be diverted elsewhere.
> 
> The premises did not have an environmental permit or an exemption for the waste to be deposited and no infrastructure was in place protecting the environment from pollution.
> 
> ...


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 5, 2017)

A real testament to the guy's arrogance that he's willing to attract so much public scrutiny...


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)

He's taken to retweeting his own braying and boasting tweets now. Just in case anyone missed how amazing he is the first time around.

"What other non league does this for fans" he asks? Of course, no one. No one is amazing as Glen.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 5, 2017)

YTC said:


> you're right, it's 8K isn't it? Point remains valid, as does your commitment to nit-picking.


 Um, how is pointing out that a capacity of a ground is wrong 'nit-picking'. If you carry on like that I'll have a view of you as coming across as a bit of a cunt online, and we wouldn't want that would we...

Not sure of the figure, but I think a lot less tickets than that went on sale, but not sure, off the top of my head...


----------



## YTC (Jul 5, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Um, how is pointing out that a capacity of a ground is wrong 'nit-picking'. If you carry on like that I'll have a view of you as coming across as a bit of a cunt online, and we wouldn't want that would we...



Very pleasant. Thanks Mishi.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 5, 2017)

YTC said:


> Very pleasant. Thanks Mishi.



As pleasant as him referring to a hunger strike as a "Bobby Sands" on the Beckenham thread.


----------



## Latahs (Jul 5, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> Some classy artwork going up on the walls...we are going to need a lot of stickers!
> View attachment 110807



At what point in Billericay Town's history were they in a boat? specifically, an out of proportion galleon?

Also why do they have a boat on their crest? Hamlet are 3x closer to a navigable body of water than 'ricay. Unless of course they're keen on sailing on the Hanningfield reservoir?


----------



## EDC (Jul 5, 2017)

editor said:


>




It'll look great covered in Hamlet stickers.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 5, 2017)

EDC said:


> It'll look great covered in Hamlet stickers.


covered in #607


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)

Tamplin: Piss up/brewery scenario.  

This was why the Billericay Beer Festival was cancelled


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 5, 2017)

Nothing else on his mind than the stadium.











Oh, and getting in petty fights on twitter.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 5, 2017)

Latahs said:


> At what point in Billericay Town's history were they in a boat? specifically, an out of proportion galleon?
> 
> Also why do they have a boat on their crest? Hamlet are 3x closer to a navigable body of water than 'ricay. Unless of course they're keen on sailing on the Hanningfield reservoir?


Apparently it relates to 1620 when 4 or 5 Billericans fucked of to America on the Mayfair to learn the art of arrogance, that and taking over things.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)

I note that their cheerleader auditions are being organised by this lot: Dolls Agency UK | Models, Dancer and PR Staff

The good news is that they can teach me how to be an *Artiste*


----------



## EDC (Jul 5, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> covered in #607



I'm going to go back and unlike all your posts now.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> View attachment 110834
> 
> Nothing else on his mind than the stadium.
> 
> ...


And making graphics to illustrate what he thinks of the unemployed and those with mental health and addiction problem etc.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jul 5, 2017)

Latahs said:


> At what point in Billericay Town's history were they in a boat? specifically, an out of proportion galleon?
> 
> Also why do they have a boat on their crest? Hamlet are 3x closer to a navigable body of water than 'ricay. Unless of course they're keen on sailing on the Hanningfield reservoir?




I work close to Billericay and our Company Emblem is The Mayflower 


*Pilgrim Fathers[edit]*
A meeting of the Pilgrim Fathers prior to their sailing in the _Mayflower_ is said to have taken place in Billericay, and many local names and much historical imagery reflect this: Mayflower House, Morris Men, Taxis, School, Hall. Sunnymede School's houses were called Mayflower, Pilgrim, Chantry and Martin (after Christopher Martin, a Billericay merchant who travelled on the _Mayflower_ as Ship's Governor).

Four people from Billericay were on board, including Christopher Martin. He and his wife Marie, along with Solomon Prowe and John Langemore, perished shortly after their arrival at Cape Cod, Massachusetts.

The unfortunate fate of the would-be pioneers did not deter other inhabitants of Billericay from setting sail for the New World. The town of Billerica, Massachusetts was established in 1655 by colonists from Billericay and named after their home town in England.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 5, 2017)

But Lucy Fur was talking about the time they went to Mayfair and had a lovely night out.


----------



## Latahs (Jul 5, 2017)

hammerntongues said:


> I work close to Billericay and our Company Emblem is The Mayflower
> 
> 
> *Pilgrim Fathers[edit]*
> ...



22 pages in this thread yields its first positive effect...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 5, 2017)

It's been covered previously


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 5, 2017)

YTC said:


> Those girders coming from Holland, right?


 Sorry, that's gone whoosh over my head...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 5, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Um, how is pointing out that a capacity of a ground is wrong 'nit-picking'. If you carry on like that I'll have a view of you as coming across as a bit of a mug online, and we wouldn't want that would we...
> 
> Not sure of the figure, but I think a lot less tickets than that went on sale, but not sure, off the top of my head...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 5, 2017)

YTC said:


> Very pleasant. Thanks Mishi.


 Now changed, in original post, because of your sensitivity.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 5, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> As pleasant as him referring to a hunger strike as a "Bobby Sands" on the Beckenham thread.


 Personally I don't think that was offensive. As someone who remembers those days I fully supported and marched for the aims of the hunger strikers, and today I still believe in one united Ireland. 
I wasn't actually referring to a hunger strike as a 'Bobby Sands' . I was referring to it as a term for going hungry... hardly the most offensive thing in the world, but then I like comedians like Jimmy Carr, Frankie Boyle & Rickie Gervais, so perhaps my 'sense of humour' is different to yours...


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 5, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Personally I don't think that was offensive. As someone who remembers those days I fully supported and marched for the aims of the hunger strikers, and today I still believe in one united Ireland.
> I wasn't actually referring to a hunger strike as a 'Bobby Sands' . I was referring to it as a term for going hungry... hardly the most offensive thing in the world, but then I like comedians like Jimmy Carr, Frankie Boyle & Rickie Gervais, so perhaps my 'sense of humour' is different to yours...



I wasn't worried, just shocked, then again all of those comedians are capable of being offensive, even if I find them funny.


----------



## YTC (Jul 5, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Now changed, in original post, because of your sensitivity.



'Don't push your luck'


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jul 5, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I wasn't actually referring to a hunger strike as a 'Bobby Sands' . I was referring to it as a term for going hungry...


I'll have to try this one with my wife.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)

I wonder if Carlsberg know about his 'jokes' about mental health sufferers and the unemployed?



> Tamplin revealed to _Tribalfootball_: "We just got a sponsor called Carlsberg and its a bit of a joke because of their promotion at the moment, 'If Carlsberg did… It would probably be the best in the world'.
> 
> "Carlsberg have actually sponsored us for £80,000-a-year and they've sponsored all our bars and they're saying if Carlsberg did non-league football, they'd do Billericay.
> 
> "Thats the impact we've had. So theres sponsors like that now [at the club]."


----------



## mick mccartney (Jul 5, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ah, but your assumption would be that it would be a stereotyped 'dolly bird' [to use old fashioned vernacular type of cheerleading...
> 
> As it is our approach/idea didn't quite come off, but you will just have to take my word for it, that it was a little 'outside the box'...


....this has slipped under the radar...	so come on what was the plan ??  Jack and The Jackettes , all-singing , all-dancing bring you The Olde   Tyme Hot Hits of Yesteryear  .. .  1st up .. If I were Dean Carpenter ...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 5, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'll have to try this one with my wife.


Depends on her sense of 'humour' I suppose....


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 5, 2017)

editor said:


> Please post up any responses you get from the Chairman and any other officials. I honestly fear that Tamplin's actions may lead to ugly scenes off the pitch.



Will do. Have asked for confirmation of receipt and of what actions they're proposing to take to investigate, and then anything further coming out of that. I'm not exactly holding my breath, though.


----------



## billbond (Jul 5, 2017)

3000 capacity stadium
1 bar 1 can shed
3 food huts, one of which is probably pan-Asian
Sweet vending machine
Employ a few locals. As players largely. 
Cheerleaders being organised (Gavin’s Roses).
1 quite big tele in the bar
Crackling sound-system
Jack Payne in the clubhouse after the game.
Same squad of players, give or take
No-one called Muriel that we know of.
Families welcome. Bored children can play football in the stands
Post-game finger buffet for players. Samosas provided sometimes (pan-Asian again).
Cargo container shop
500 seats; 327 of them useable 
Dogs. Lots of dogs.
Functional lavatories
Free car-wash as you queue to enter.

what !!!! no cuddly toy


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)

I can't be arsed to sign up, but are there more topics for members in their forum? It seems very quiet for the biggest club in Essex/champions-elect/best fans in the world etc


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jul 5, 2017)

hammerntongues said:


> I work close to Billericay and our Company Emblem is The Mayflower
> 
> 
> *............*
> ...


 We also sent our criminals there to join them, until their "Brexit" in 1775.


----------



## Taper (Jul 6, 2017)

He's now Tweeted an apology and deleted the post (on advice I'm guessing). And then put up some bizarre stuff about his swollen testicle, god and lions. 

All is well in the Bostick


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 6, 2017)

editor said:


> I can't be arsed to sign up, but are there more topics for members in their forum? It seems very quiet for the biggest club in Essex/champions-elect/best fans in the world etc



Sometimes a quiet forum is nice


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2017)

Taper said:


> And then put up some bizarre stuff about his swollen testicle, god and lions.



He does seem to like talking swollen testicles.


----------



## EDC (Jul 6, 2017)

I remember seeing on telly years ago that swollen gonads are caused by steroid abuse.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 6, 2017)

EDC said:


> I remember seeing on telly years ago that swollen gonads are caused by steroid abuse.



They get smaller


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Sometimes a quiet forum is nice


Only if you like talking to yourself.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2017)

Poor old Glenn. How he suffers for us all.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2017)

He seems to be developing something of a persecution compex


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Poor old Glenn. How he suffers for us all.




I have a scar on my arm from when I was so drunk I scraped it along a wall outside Sheffield Children's Hospital. 

Pleased to know I am stronger than that wall.


----------



## EDC (Jul 7, 2017)

Looks like they've added him to the mural now!!


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 9, 2017)

You really can't make this shit up. Beyond parody...


----------



## YTC (Jul 9, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## EDC (Jul 9, 2017)

And his fluffers are lapping it up!!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jul 9, 2017)

It's good to see something up on a blank wall tbh, bit of colour and all that.... but is that tamplin himself emerging from the wall offering a respect fist?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 9, 2017)

What is on his knuckles?!


----------



## EDC (Jul 9, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> What is on his knuckles?!


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2017)

What an ago. What an utter bellend.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 10, 2017)

EDC said:


> View attachment 111051


Looks like it says Babe or is it Dave


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 10, 2017)

Is he coming down those stairs? Heaven-sent?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 10, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> How about the context of using the club's badge/branding to launch a sweeping attack on people with mental health and/or addiction issues? Or the context of jumping into bed with a newspaper that is banned by several clubs for its coverage of Hillsborough?
> 
> Seriously, are there no Billericay fans who are actually questioning this guy? Are people genuinely lapping this all up? Or is everyone scared to voice any dissent in case he throws his toys out of the pram and pulls his money out (he seems volatile enough to do just that if someone rubs him up the wrong way, which must surely be a concern in itself?).
> 
> ...


You mentioned Livingston...FUCK LIVINGSTON! A franchised club that took over Meadowbank Thistle, to move them from Edinburgh to Livingston, to give Livingston a Scottish League side.
No as much an outcry over that as there was over Wimbledon moving to Milton Keynes...same type of franchise as far as I am concerned!


----------



## blueheaven (Jul 10, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> You mentioned Livingston...FUCK LIVINGSTON! A franchised club that took over Meadowbank Thistle, to move them from Edinburgh to Livingston, to give Livingston a Scottish League side.
> No as much an outcry over that as there was over Wimbledon moving to Milton Keynes...same type of franchise as far as I am concerned!



Completely agree. They also cheated their way up the leagues and were widely praised by the Scottish media in the process.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jul 11, 2017)

so that picture is actually real?! I thought it was a photoshop effort from the spoof account!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 11, 2017)

I like the way the wall studs make it look like he's got knob and cheek piercings


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 11, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> What is on his knuckles?!



If i had a photo of my hands, i'd show him how a proper football based finger tattoo looks! 


Tell you what, that wall is prime for a stickering.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Jul 11, 2017)

Tamplin certainly seems to be the main man in Billericay at the moment. Certainly knows how to promote his Billericay Town product.
The players are visiting all the primary schools in the area, autographs, photo opportunities, etc and we all know how much a children's season ticket is at the Ricay. As I understand it no other club in Essex has done this, he is one step ahead of the competition and has taken a giant leap forward in filling his fast evolving stadium.


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 12, 2017)

Needs no words...


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Needs no words...
> View attachment 111239


What the fuck is that?


----------



## EDC (Jul 12, 2017)

editor said:


> What the fuck is that?


My first thoughts were a junkie in a Billericay shirt.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Jul 12, 2017)

editor said:


> What the fuck is that?


The uneducated just don't understand modern Essex art.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Jul 12, 2017)

I am guessing the four wheeled platform is part of the overall piece?


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2017)

Here's the Marketing Executive of Billericay in action. She's quite Tamplin-like in her arrogance.





Sam/myBoyBobby (@Samhappsam) on Twitter


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2017)

EDC said:


> My first thoughts were a junkie in a Billericay shirt.


It looks like a celebrating team bus behind him, so perhaps the Munch-like despairing figure represents the rest of the league.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 12, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> Tamplin certainly seems to be the main man in Billericay at the moment. Certainly knows how to promote his Billericay Town product.
> The players are visiting all the primary schools in the area, autographs, photo opportunities, etc and we all know how much a children's season ticket is at the Ricay. As I understand it no other club in Essex has done this, he is one step ahead of the competition and has taken a giant leap forward in filling his fast evolving stadium.



Give me strength... no other club in Essex has done this because they haven't got an egotistical rogue pumping in obscene quantities of money in every week. I'm sure other clubs up and down the country have thought of all these ideas and more but don't have the cash, resources or time to make it happen. Don't give him credit for simply being richer than every other club in the league.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Jul 12, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Give me strength... no other club in Essex has done this because they haven't got an egotistical rogue pumping in obscene quantities of money in every week. I'm sure other clubs up and down the country have thought of all these ideas and more but don't have the cash, resources or time to make it happen. Don't give him credit for simply being richer than every other club in the league.


I think you maybe missing the point, Ask the kids at the local schools what they think of Ricay, the only way you can usually get a pro footballer at a school is through community service, just ask Cantona on that one. In the school instance it has nothing to do with money but reaching out to the local community. Whatever you think of Tamplin he has certainly liven up this forum topic.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> I think you maybe missing the point, Ask the kids at the local schools what they think of Ricay, the only way you can usually get a pro footballer at a school is through community service, just ask Cantona on that one.


Are they all "pro footballers"?


The Flying Pig said:


> In the school instance it has nothing to do with money but reaching out to the local community. Whatever you think of Tamplin he has certainly liven up this forum topic.


It's straightforward PR and clubs have been doing it for fucking decades.

Tamplin's only getting attention because he's throwing such a ridiculous amount of money around, promising massive, unprecedented, record breaking success to their nu-fans for a relativity obscure club and shooting off his big mouth in a press-worthy manner. It's really not that hard to get column inches when you act like that.

It's also hard not to take a dislike to such boasting and braying.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 12, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> I think you maybe missing the point, Ask the kids at the local schools what they think of Ricay, the only way you can usually get a pro footballer at a school is through community service, just ask Cantona on that one. In the school instance it has nothing to do with money but reaching out to the local community. Whatever you think of Tamplin he has certainly liven up this forum topic.



On the contrary, I think you're missing the point: I'm sure Gavin would love to trot Sanchez and Dumaka round the local schools to drum up a bit of interest, the benefits are obvious, but he can't because we're not paying them the same wages as professional footballers - they have full time jobs and so can't pop down for a school visit at 10am on a Tuesday. It has *everything* to do with money, because that in turn gives you the time, opportunity and resources to do stuff like this.

If he was doing all this on a £4k a week budget, I'd applaud him for being resourceful and imaginative, but he's not. The players and management have time to kill because they're now full time staff at Billericay. He's doing what anyone would do in the same conditions. It's not intelligent, it's not inventive, it's common sense at it's most basic level.

The work that Mishi, Liam et al have done with their vast array of initiatives deserves credit because that's done for no financial reward and purely off their own steam. If you want to admire people in football for their engagement with the community then look no further than your own club (assuming you're a DHFC fan). If you recognise their work and how they've gone about it, then surely you can see why Tamplin's activities are truly unremarkable.


----------



## HFCJohn (Jul 13, 2017)

You've absolutely nailed it here.

Outreach with schools / colleges is something my club (Hendon) have talked about for many years but ultimately, it all comes down to time and resources. Our players are all gainfully employed elsewhere during the day, as are the coaching staff, board of directors and those others of us that volunteer our time for the club. If we were paying £25k per week on players, then I'm sure the squad would happily give in the day jobs and spend their time out in the local community. We're not paying that - we're paying only a very small fraction of that - as are the rest of the league.

As has been said upthread, there's nothing revolutionary about Tamplin's thinking here. EVERY club I know of does the best it can to engage and mobilise the local community - they have to in order to survive - the only revolutionary thing about him is the size of his wallet.

Credit is due to him for investing in the infrastructure off the field - too many moneymen don't do that. But the level of investment on the playing side makes Margate of a couple of years ago look prudent by comparison. It's his money and he can do what he wants with it, but as a fan I'd find very little glory in winning the league with a budget 5/6 times bigger than any of my competitors.

And as for the whole PR thing he provides through Twitter. Again, he's quite right to be proud of the work happening off the pitch - but this whole 'haters' chip on his shoulder he has needs to be removed. Some of what he posts on there is downright disgraceful - calling people 'cocks'? Accusing people of mental illness / addictions? I too, raised my concerns with the league just before he removed that tweet and 'apologised', yet have had no reply so far. If your side is that good then just sit back and let them do the talking for you on the pitch.

Whilst I'd love for them to implode this season and finish 8th - it would be quite special viewing - I'd also happily be rid of them this summer, let him be the Conference South's problem (Wealdstone's fans would have a bit of fun with him) and leave 2018/9 to those of us that prefer our football served with a side-order of dignity and respect.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 13, 2017)

HFCJohn said:


> You've absolutely nailed it here.
> 
> Outreach with schools / colleges is something my club (Hendon) have talked about for many years but ultimately, it all comes down to time and resources. Our players are all gainfully employed elsewhere during the day, as are the coaching staff, board of directors and those others of us that volunteer our time for the club. If we were paying £25k per week on players, then I'm sure the squad would happily give in the day jobs and spend their time out in the local community. We're not paying that - we're paying only a very small fraction of that - as are the rest of the league.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2017)

HFCJohn said:


> Whilst I'd love for them to implode this season and finish 8th - it would be quite special viewing - I'd also happily be rid of them this summer, let him be the Conference South's problem (Wealdstone's fans would have a bit of fun with him) and leave 2018/9 to those of us that prefer our football served with a side-order of dignity and respect.


They're like a bad smell that's going to be wafting around the league all season. He's like a rich toff on holiday in a poverty striken country, telling the locals how amazing he is while flashing his cash in their faces  while giving nothing back. The quicker they fuck off/implode/become the world's greatest team the better for all fans of non league football.


----------



## YTC (Jul 13, 2017)

I'd be very intrigued to see what happens if they weren't to win it this year. Would he continue investing at the same level for another season in the Bostik?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 15, 2017)

YTC said:


> I'd be very intrigued to see what happens if they weren't to win it this year. Would he continue investing at the same level for another season in the Bostik?


Would he "stik" it for another season!


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## 3010 (Jul 15, 2017)

It's started again:

Looks like we'll be treated to one of these videos every time they win a game.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 15, 2017)

Rhys scored against them #airtight


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2017)

3010 said:


> It's started again:
> 
> Looks like we'll be treated to one of these videos every time they win a game.



The things people do for money.


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 15, 2017)

They're going to be pulling that kind of shit every game - manufacturing nonsense to give the media something to continue to hook into, as they try to be something they're not.

I get that Tamplin's trying to make his money back, but if they just played football and got on with it they'd be much better off. At some point, on the field or off, you've got to feel that someone will take exception to this kind of behaviour - and it will all have been avoidable if they could just show even a modicum of respect or class.


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Please post up any responses you get from the Chairman and any other officials. I honestly fear that Tamplin's actions may lead to ugly scenes off the pitch.



By the way, got a response today from the Chairman of the Isthmian League, after I chased it up:

_I thank you for your email and can confirm that I passed a copy of your previous email to the FA, my apologies for not personally acknowledging your email

The League is not permitted to deal with this matter at this time.

The FA is the only authority for dealing with Social Media. I have asked that the matter be dealt with urgently

Thank you for bringing the matter to my attention_

Going to ask who or what at the FA he's referred it to, so I can continue to take it up with them. Probably pissing in the wind, but fuck it - in for a penny and all that.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> They're going to be pulling that kind of shit every game - manufacturing nonsense to give the media something to continue to hook into, as they try to be something they're not.
> 
> I get that Tamplin's trying to make his money back, but if they just played football and got on with it they'd be much better off. At some point, on the field or off, you've got to feel that someone will take exception to this kind of behaviour - and it will all have been avoidable if they could just show even a modicum of respect or class.


The lack of respect shown by Billericay to other clubs is truly disgraceful. He's too busy boasting about how's he's going to crush all the other teams who are struggling to survive while he flashes his wad around.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 16, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> They're going to be pulling that kind of shit every game - manufacturing nonsense to give the media something to continue to hook into, as they try to be something they're not.
> 
> I get that Tamplin's trying to make his money back, but if they just played football and got on with it they'd be much better off. At some point, on the field or off, you've got to feel that someone will take exception to this kind of behaviour - and it will all have been avoidable if they could just show even a modicum of respect or class.



I very much doubt he's trying to get his money back tbh. It's a vanity hobby not a business thing - there's no route to making a profit.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Jul 16, 2017)

editor said:


> The things people do for money.


It is sounding very much like to me very few of the commentators on here have ever been in a football dressing room before.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> It is sounding very much like to me very few of the commentators on here have ever been in a football dressing room before.


Oh, are you an expert? Please retell us your stories!

PS How many managers post up their 'inspirational' pre-match singalong routines online after a win? You're the expert, so please list them all.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Jul 16, 2017)

This is not that unusual to occur in a dressing room.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> This is not that unusual to occur in a dressing room.



Please list the non league owners/managers in the habit of publicly posting up their pre-victory dressing room singalongs. Any club, any time from the last couple of years.

Your video doesn't work, by the way.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Jul 16, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> This is not that unusual to occur in a dressing room.





editor said:


> Please list the non league owners/managers in the habit of publicly posting up their pre-victory dressing room singalongs. Any club, any time from the last couple of years.
> 
> Your video doesn't work, by the way.


Just testing!


----------



## YTC (Jul 16, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> Just testing!



Out of interest, are you in any way affiliated with the pub 'the flying pig?'


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 16, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I very much doubt he's trying to get his money back tbh. It's a vanity hobby not a business thing - there's no route to making a profit.



The more bollocks they put out there, the more attention they'll get from the media - whether that's tabloid rags, or this television programme he's spouted about - and the more money that'll bring in. Although admittedly it does also serve to fuel his gargantuan ego.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 17, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> The more bollocks they put out there, the more attention they'll get from the media - whether that's tabloid rags, or this television programme he's spouted about - and the more money that'll bring in. Although admittedly it does also serve to fuel his gargantuan ego.



That is true, but it's never going to be enough to run the club at a profit, let alone make back the losses he's making now.

He's claiming he's bringing in players two levels above - they're probably not the best National League players but he has to pay a premium to get them to drop down. Plus there's the odd ex-Prem knacker like Jamie O'Hara. So say he roughly has the wage bill of one of the bigger ex-league clubs in the National League. To cover that they'd need roughly the equivalent income of those clubs - so maybe 3000 regulars, paying National league prices (about £18 a game for an adult, give or take). At the moment they're nowhere near that, on crowds or prices, so they'll be running at a big loss. Maybe they might improve if they move up the league? They might to a point but the problem is that he can't maintain that '2 leagues better' stuff and the probably winning team that goes with it. Either he's got to finance a League 1 level squad, and is losing even more, or he has an unremarkable National League (or NL South) team in a small town - and they don't make money. There's no way it's profit making. And that's ignoring the funds sunk into new facilities and the like. 

You could compare them to Dulwich - we've had plenty of publicity, in the likes of the Guardian, and crowds have increased substantially as a result. There's no doubt we're bringing in far more cash because of that than when gates were 200ish. I'm sure you'd get a laugh from Liam if you suggested we could fund a National League level squad from it though.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 17, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That is true, but it's never going to be enough to run the club at a profit, let alone make back the losses he's making now.
> 
> He's claiming he's bringing in players two levels above - they're probably not the best National League players but he has to pay a premium to get them to drop down. Plus there's the odd ex-Prem knacker like Jamie O'Hara. So say he roughly has the wage bill of one of the bigger ex-league clubs in the National League. To cover that they'd need roughly the equivalent income of those clubs - so maybe 3000 regulars, paying National league prices (about £18 a game for an adult, give or take). At the moment they're nowhere near that, on crowds or prices, so they'll be running at a big loss. Maybe they might improve if they move up the league? They might to a point but the problem is that he can't maintain that '2 leagues better' stuff and the probably winning team that goes with it. Either he's got to finance a League 1 level squad, and is losing even more, or he has an unremarkable National League (or NL South) team in a small town - and they don't make money. There's no way it's profit making. And that's ignoring the funds sunk into new facilities and the like.
> 
> You could compare them to Dulwich - we've had plenty of publicity, in the likes of the Guardian, and crowds have increased substantially as a result. There's no doubt we're bringing in far more cash because of that than when gates were 200ish. I'm sure you'd get a laugh from Liam if you suggested we could fund a National League level squad from it though.


 It's harder to get liamdhfc to laugh than you think....


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2017)

He's got quite a chip on his shoulder about these 'haters'.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2017)

Eh?


> We have posh supermarkets and cheap supermarkets in England. A posh one would be something say like Marks and Spencer, and a cheap one would be something like Iceland. We also get one's called Waitrose, Sainsbury's and Tesco, which are sort of middle of the road.
> 
> "So what I've said is, every non-league club is Iceland and every premier club is Marks & Spencer, and I'm going to create a Sainsbury's of non-league football and that's what I've done.





> The betting people have made us 10-1 on to win the league. Its never been known in any football club. Thats horrendous.
> 
> "Its because I've signed 7 or 8 extreme good players captains and leaders from two levels up. What I've gone and done is, I've gone and got players from League Two and the National Conference League. so it's two or three levels up and I've gone and got the best players at those levels.
> 
> ...



EXCLUSIVE: Glenn Tamplin, Billericay Town and his Football League Dream - Tribal Football


----------



## Taper (Jul 20, 2017)

Billericay will be the Honor Oak Sainsbury's Local of football. A money machine out front and a badly run poorly stocked food store inside. Come Sunday, the machine has run out of cash and you are forced to spend your last tenner on cheap cider, tobacco and Rizlas.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 20, 2017)

editor said:


> He's got quite a chip on his shoulder about these 'haters'.



To brush up on they're grammar?


----------



## EDC (Jul 20, 2017)

Their


----------



## YTC (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## cambelt (Jul 22, 2017)

No words needed really...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 22, 2017)

His twitter header image


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 22, 2017)

Also...


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Also...


What the fuck is he on about? What this "2 Boards" and Vegas thing?


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 22, 2017)

editor said:


> What the fuck is he on about? What this "2 Boards" and Vegas thing?



The players have been asked to sell advertising boards to their contacts. If they don't he isn't going to pay for them to visit Vegas, which they are going to if they go up.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 22, 2017)

R Kelly


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> R Kelly


Great role model!

A woman has come forward to support claims of an 'abusive sex cult' run by R Kelly


----------



## 3010 (Jul 25, 2017)

I thought it had gone a bit quiet on the cheerleaders :


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 25, 2017)

3010 said:


> I thought it had gone a bit quiet on the cheerleaders :




what a truly classy club they aren't.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 25, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> The players have been asked to sell advertising boards to their contacts. If they don't he isn't going to pay for them to visit Vegas,* which they are going to if they go up.*


So doesn't really matter whether or not they sell any boards then.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 25, 2017)

Aw, it's sad to see our new friend Mark let down like that.


----------



## Taper (Jul 25, 2017)

3010 said:


> I thought it had gone a bit quiet on the cheerleaders :




Poor Glenn, all those Jezebels betraying his trust and distracting the players.


----------



## YTC (Jul 25, 2017)

yeah Mark Baker, what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 25, 2017)

And lots of bargains to be had with programmes reduced from £4 to £3.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 25, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> And lots of bargains to be had with programmes reduced from £4 to £3.


And they are now A4 size! Allowing for all of Tamplins head to fit in.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

Billericay is going to have its own Great Gatsby pool party! Good of him to keep reminding everyone how lavish the first do was. Three tweets already today. 




Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

Here's a heart warming advertorial. It almost sounds like it was written by Glenn himself!



> 4. He is a true one of a kind – How many football clubs have you see that have a graffiti wall, that get 2 Ferrari’s personalised and that support local community charities, work with street pastors oh and in addition spend a mouthwatering amount on player wages in the Non-league?! NONE – that’s because Glenn Tamplin isn’t running them.
> 
> The future is looking really bright for Glenn, as he will soon be Sir Tamplin as various rumour mills have argued that the Entrepreneur turned Philanthorpist should get a royal nod for his services to the football industry and his charitable works!
> 
> Why Glenn Tamplin Is The Ultimate Legend - London Post


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

Another heartwarming story, this time written for the wonderful Sun:


----------



## YTC (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm saving all my 'football fans against the sun' stickers for the away trip to BTFC


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 25, 2017)

editor said:


> Here's a heart warming advertorial. It almost sounds like it was written by Glenn himself!


Yes, let's give him a knighthood for dumping waste illegally


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 25, 2017)

"How many football clubs have you see that have a graffiti wall"
I thought it was a mural, but since its a graffiti wall he'll have no problem me adding a massive cock to it.


----------



## YTC (Jul 25, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> "How many football clubs have you see that have a graffiti wall"
> I thought it was a mural, but since its a graffiti wall he'll have no problem me adding a massive cock to it.
> View attachment 112071



BANKSY


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 25, 2017)

YTC said:


> I'm saving all my 'football fans against the sun' stickers for the away trip to BTFC


I'd actually just like to offered a few of those stickers for myself to use...never seen them about.


----------



## YTC (Jul 25, 2017)

The guys from Whitehawk make them and are sending me some, will make sure you get a few.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 26, 2017)

YTC said:


> The guys from Whitehawk make them and are sending me some, will make sure you get a few.


 Always after a couple of stickers from any club, wherever people go &/or get them from...


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2017)

He's going to hyperventilate if he keeps on getting this wound up on Twitter


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2017)

Just in case anyone has forgotten who owns the club, he's put a picture of himself on the program cover, showing him telling the players where to go.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 26, 2017)

Still don't know why there is that bloke with his head in his hands on the muriel


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 26, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Still don't know why there is that bloke with his head in his hands on the muriel


The inevitable consequence perhaps...


----------



## chris gil (Jul 26, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Still don't know why there is that bloke with his head in his hands on the muriel



perhaps the model took the gig then realised it was for the ricay "muriel" and then thought " what the fuck am i doing "


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Still don't know why there is that bloke with his head in his hands on the muriel


Apparently he represents the bad years from which the heroic Tamplin has rescued them from.


----------



## Taper (Jul 27, 2017)

We should get someone to ask the great man


----------



## EDC (Jul 27, 2017)

The scene with 'heavenly hands' at the top of the staircase with him bursting through at the bottom which I interpret as him stating - "Look what I've given you - ME!" 

It's hilarious.


----------



## bringbackelmo (Jul 27, 2017)

I normally sympathise with clubs that get taken over by people like Tamplin, but it's quite hard to do so in this case.

Astonishing that people don't recognise that it'll all end in tears.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 27, 2017)

The dude with his head in his hands is obviously the Town Crier


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 27, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Still don't know why there is that bloke with his head in his hands on the muriel


It's Glenn after their home game with Hamlet last season.


----------



## Taper (Jul 27, 2017)

It's Glenn, five years hence, weeping salt tears because he has no more leagues to conquer.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 27, 2017)

Taper said:


> It's Glenn, five years hence, weeping salt tears because he has no more *cash* to *squander*.


fify


----------



## Taper (Jul 27, 2017)

Very good!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 27, 2017)

editor said:


> Just in case anyone has forgotten who owns the club, he's put a picture of himself on the program cover, showing him telling the players where to go.



 What's a program? And isn't he also the manager? It's actually not that uncommon to have photos of a manager on the cover of a programme.


----------



## YTC (Jul 27, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> What's a program? And isn't he also the manager? It's actually not that uncommon to have photos of a manager on the cover of a programme.



You're right, but it is unusual to have the Owner/Manager on the front cover of the programme.


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 27, 2017)

And even more unusual to have them painted on the back of a stand...


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 27, 2017)

Also, congratulations folks. 

With the above two posts we have now surpassed the number of comments on a thread about the ground redevelopment proposals.


----------



## YTC (Jul 27, 2017)

The ground dev is a short film compared to the 9 film, Glenn Tamplin Series.


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 27, 2017)

And those involved with the ground are far harder to bait on social media


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> Also, congratulations folks.
> 
> With the above two posts we have now surpassed the number of comments on a thread about the ground redevelopment proposals.


That's probably because I've declined to get involved with that discussion for various reasons.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 27, 2017)

editor said:


> That's probably because I've declined to get involved with that discussion for various reasons.


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 27, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> What's a program? And isn't he also the manager? It's actually not that uncommon to have photos of a manager on the cover of a programme.


Hope that's not going to be the regular price for a program there - three quid!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 28, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Hope that's not going to be the regular price for a program there - three quid!


 Probably is...would seem cheap compared to what they were paying at the Olympic Stadium...
Wonder what they're charging for a scarf...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 28, 2017)

I see they've signed Jermaine Pennant now, according to the Scum.


----------



## YTC (Jul 28, 2017)

annnd they've signed Jermaine Pennant.

Can't wait for Kargbo to nick the ball off him.


----------



## SDE (Jul 28, 2017)

Brilliant. He'll fit in perfectly. 
Bury fans don't seem too upset.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 28, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I see they've signed Jermaine Pennant now, according to the Scum.


At first you think wooo, Pennant, and then you remember his bad attitude, tardiness, tendency towards drink driving, the ability to fuck up and fail to impress despite being given multiple fresh starts, all round cock womblery, and come to the conclusion hes probably found his natural level. All be it 14 years too late.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jul 28, 2017)

Something interesting's gonna happen here. *Either* the wet-eared owner-mananger will be out-foxed by experienced non-league coaches and the policy of buying Premier League veterans will look foolish as an increasingly youthful and athletic league expose their slowing limbs.

*Or* it'll all go fabulously for BTFC, investment will pour into this level of football and the Step 3 will be fully professional and largely unwinnable by the early 2020s.


----------



## YTC (Jul 28, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> *Or* it'll all go fabulously for BTFC, investment will pour into this level of football and the Step 3 will be fully professional and largely unwinnable by the early 2020s.



seems largely unwinnable now to be fair.


----------



## Taper (Jul 28, 2017)

Pennant played for my pro team (Notts County) when he was 15.  Notts flogged him to Arsenal that season for £1m and it all went to sh1t for him.  He's from a very troubled background in the Meadows area of Nottingham (where Notts are based).  His dad is a serious piece of work.

So maybe he'll thrive under Tamplin's tender guidance.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 28, 2017)

They are paying him £3000 a week!!!!
In 2006, Liverpool signed Jermaine Pennant from Birmingham for £6.7m. He scored 3 goals in 81 games across all competitions. lets hope his form hasn't dropped


----------



## YTC (Jul 28, 2017)

I mean, without knowing BTFC's system too much, It feels like he's just signing people for the hell of it, rather than targeting areas that need strengthening? 

I'm sure he wouldn't just do it for the column inches...


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 28, 2017)

Or to stroke the ego. No sir.


----------



## EDC (Jul 28, 2017)

Taper said:


> His dad is a serious piece of work.



I've always liked Jermaine Pennant


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

Their wage bill is now £30,000 _a week_ and rising.



The comments are quite fun.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 28, 2017)

EDC said:


> I've always liked Jermaine Pennant



Why?


----------



## EDC (Jul 28, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Why?



His dad might be reading this.


----------



## YTC (Jul 28, 2017)

EDC said:


> His dad might be reading this.



this is post of the week.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm sure Pennant will be really putting the effort in.


----------



## Taper (Jul 28, 2017)

His dad could medicine you, no problem.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 28, 2017)

EDC said:


> His dad might be reading this.


massive assumption there, that he can read that is.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

I reckon that given his bloated ego and immense sensitivity to what is written about him, I reckon there's a fair chance he reads this, in which case, "Hello Glenn - sign up and join in with the BanTz."


----------



## YTC (Jul 28, 2017)

Nice to see our mate Mark Baker sifting through our twitter feed.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

YTC said:


> Nice to see our mate Mark Baker sifting through our twitter feed.




He must have been looking at the corner of his room or something.


----------



## EDC (Jul 28, 2017)

Too busy drinking Chardonnay I suppose?


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 28, 2017)

EDC said:


> Too busy drinking Chardonnay I suppose?



Definitely too drunk. That or a friendly.


----------



## EDC (Jul 28, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Definitely too drunk. That or a friendly.


Or half the people were Palarse fans.


----------



## sealion (Jul 28, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> They are paying him £3000 a week!!!!
> In 2006, Liverpool signed Jermaine Pennant from Birmingham for £6.7m. He scored 3 goals in 81 games across all competitions. lets hope his form hasn't dropped


He's a winger not a striker.


----------



## billbond (Jul 28, 2017)

found this one quite funny
*Glenn Tamplin*‏  @glenntamplin Jul 25
"We have had to let the cheerleaders go as the lads were becoming unfocused and some of the girls (not all) sending there numbers to them"

Tbh i see all this ending in tears
Mad the money going out at that club


----------



## sealion (Jul 28, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> At first you think wooo, Pennant, and then you remember his bad attitude, tardiness, tendency towards drink driving, the ability to fuck up and fail to impress despite being given multiple fresh starts, all round cock womblery, and come to the conclusion hes probably found his natural level. All be it 14 years too late.


His mum died of cancer when he was 3 years old. He grew up on a shit estate riddled with drugs and crime. His dad was lunatic so Jermaine had to help raise his younger brother and sisters.He some how managed to become a pro footballer whilst living through that. He was a troubled soul that ended with addiction issues. I hope he has found some peace and stability in his life and does well, whoever he plays for.


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 29, 2017)

sealion said:


> His mum died of cancer when he was 3 years old. He grew up on a shit estate riddled with drugs and crime. His dad was lunatic so Jermaine had to help raise his younger brother and sisters.He some how managed to become a pro footballer whilst living through that. He was a troubled soul that ended with addiction issues. I hope he has found some peace and stability in his life and does well, whoever he plays for.



I didnt know any of that, so if he has lived through that and come out the other side, much less been a professional footballer than fair play to him. 

(Billericay are still going to implode though.)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 29, 2017)

I've nothing against Pennant particularly but players who've slipped way down the leagues don't tend to suddenly shrug off whatever caused that and play well. Especially at 34. 

Even aside from whatever they're paying him I'd genuinely much rather have Nyren Clunis in the team than him.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 29, 2017)

One of the best ever players to grace our hallowed turf was an ex-Football League player. A pure joy to watch when he was on form...I remind you of Peter 'Blobby' Garland.


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 29, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> One of the best ever players to grace our hallowed turf was an ex-Football League player. A pure joy to watch when he was on form...I remind you of Peter 'Blobby' Garland.



THAT goal at Gravesend and Northfleet! I was level with him when he hit it, as were you. their supporters were not best pleased when the Rabble celebrated like mad....

(also, fuck calling them Ebbsfleet)


----------



## sealion (Jul 29, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> One of the best ever players to grace our hallowed turf was an ex-Football League player. A pure joy to watch when he was on form...I remind you of Peter 'Blobby' Garland.


My old man took me to see Sutton utd v Bishop storford at wembley (early eighties) and John radford ex arsenal played for storford. He could hardly move but stilll controlled the game with some great skill, vision and passing.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2017)

So he hasn't actually signed Jermaine Pennant: Former Liverpool winger yet to decide on Billericay Town move


----------



## Christian Burt (Jul 31, 2017)

He was absolutely brilliant in the 2007 European Cup Final that Liverpool lost 2-1 to AC Milan.

A friend of mine played in the far east with Jermaine Pennant and was trying to persuade Pennant to go to Turkey. Guess see what happens.
Is it bad to suggest I just want Billericay out the division as soon as possible? I'd be amazed if they don't win the league by 20+ points.


----------



## Christian Burt (Jul 31, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> One of the best ever players to grace our hallowed turf was an ex-Football League player. A pure joy to watch when he was on form...I remind you of Peter 'Blobby' Garland.


Not many better. The overhead kick against Hendon that led to the original WALLGATE.
Sublime footballer, outrageous at times - and I'd suggest even more naturally talented than even Erhun.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 31, 2017)

Christian Burt said:


> He was absolutely brilliant in the 2007 European Cup Final that Liverpool lost 2-1 to AC Milan.
> 
> A friend of mine played in the far east with Jermaine Pennant and was trying to persuade Pennant to go to Turkey. Guess see what happens.
> Is it bad to suggest I just want Billericay out the division as soon as possible? I'd be amazed if they don't win the league by 20+ points.


I'd be amazed if they do win the league by 20 points.  In fact I think they'll do well to win it at all.  They have the worst manager in the division.  Every comment attributed to him sounds half-baked and impulsive.  Does he even have any coaching credentials?  Their best chance is that there aren't many other obvious contenders.  We're always there or thereabouts but have never been consistent enough to get close to the minimum 2 points per game needed to be Premier Division champions, and the rest of the division looks much of a muchness.


----------



## YTC (Jul 31, 2017)

I heard a radio essex interview where he basically said he's just having a look at it but has offers in europe and scotland so he's certainly not signed.


----------



## YTC (Jul 31, 2017)

Pennant undecided on Billericay Town move


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 31, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> I'd be amazed if they do win the league by 20 points.  In fact I think they'll do well to win it at all.  They have the worst manager in the division.  Every comment attributed to him sounds half-baked and impulsive.  Does he even have any coaching credentials?  Their best chance is that there aren't many other obvious contenders.  We're always there or thereabouts but have never been consistent enough to get close to the minimum 2 points per game needed to be Premier Division champions, and the rest of the division looks much of a muchness.



Agreed. And I think if you asked lower league fans to name some of their team's worst ever players, you'd get a lot of players who dropped down from higher up with a lot of fanfare, ambled around the pitch for a few games doing next to nothing then fucked off. Obviously that doesn't always happen but you can bet they will have a few like that.


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 31, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> I'd be amazed if they do win the league by 20 points.  In fact I think they'll do well to win it at all.  They have the worst manager in the division.  Every comment attributed to him sounds half-baked and impulsive.  Does he even have any coaching credentials?  Their best chance is that there aren't many other obvious contenders.  We're always there or thereabouts but have never been consistent enough to get close to the minimum 2 points per game needed to be Premier Division champions, and the rest of the division looks much of a muchness.


I think they'll win the league and probably comfortably one way or the other if things stay as they are. He's not really the manager other than in name and it seems he didn't even make it to their game at the weekend. Harry Wheeler from Welling and elsewhere is there in the same role that Justin Gardner had last season. He's got his UEFA A badge etc and has been around the block for a young bloke.

Tamplin's taking the Man City approach of having two good players in each position so if one gets lazy the other can take over. If that doesn't work he'll most likely bring in a third player. I think there are only two things that could derail them for now. One would be 'something' happening off the pitch regarding Tamplin's finances. The other is him getting the right hump with crowd sizes if they aren't as spectacular as he seems to think they will be. The turnout for their game against Orient on Saturday wasn't amazing considering all the hype and a large turnout from the reinvigorated opposition fans.

It will go belly up somewhere along the line I imagine but i'm not sure it will be this season.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 31, 2017)

what was the attendance, out of interest?


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 31, 2017)

1,672


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 31, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> I think they'll win the league and probably comfortably one way or the other if things stay as they are. He's not really the manager other than in name and it seems he didn't even make it to their game at the weekend. Harry Wheeler from Welling and elsewhere is there in the same role that Justin Gardner had last season. He's got his UEFA A badge etc and has been around the block for a young bloke.
> 
> Tamplin's taking the Man City approach of having two good players in each position so if one gets lazy the other can take over. If that doesn't work he'll most likely bring in a third player. I think there are only two things that could derail them for now. One would be 'something' happening off the pitch regarding Tamplin's finances. The other is him getting the right hump with crowd sizes if they aren't as spectacular as he seems to think they will be. The turnout for their game against Orient on Saturday wasn't amazing considering all the hype and a large turnout from the reinvigorated opposition fans.
> 
> It will go belly up somewhere along the line I imagine but i'm not sure it will be this season.


A lot probably depends on whether Wheeler is allowed to work without unhelpful interventions.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not writing them off totally, I just think it's far from a given that they'll win it.  Everything about the club looks so unstable and turbulent.  Who knows what further changes may occur if things begin to go wrong.

Wealdstone were the last champions to win at a canter.  In each of the last three seasons the runners up have had 95, 94 & 92 points.  If anyone else can get to that level I feel there's a good chance Billericay will be consigned to the play-offs.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 31, 2017)

Christian Burt said:


> Not many better. The overhead kick against Hendon that led to the original WALLGATE.
> Sublime footballer, outrageous at times - and I'd suggest even more naturally talented than even Erhun.


 Hmmm....to be honest, that was nothing like Wall-gate...


----------



## Christian Burt (Jul 31, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Hmmm....to be honest, that was nothing like Wall-gate...


Didn't we also go straight through the wall celebrating the Blobby wonder strike??!
Although, to be fair, so many away days are a blur


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 1, 2017)

Christian Burt said:


> Not many better. The overhead kick against Hendon that led to the original WALLGATE.
> Sublime footballer, outrageous at times - and I'd suggest even more naturally talented than even Erhun.


Better all-round footballer partly because his greater height and stature gave him a much greater physical presence, and certainly more two-footed, but less disciplined and less consistent.  Erhun made more of what he's got and probably had a greater positive effect on the players alongside him.


----------



## Christian Burt (Aug 1, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Better all-round footballer partly because his greater height and stature gave him a much greater physical presence, and certainly more two-footed, but less disciplined and less consistent.  Erhun made more of what he's got and probably had a greater positive effect on the players alongside him.


Summed up perfectly


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 1, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> Harry Wheeler from Welling and elsewhere is there in the same role that Justin Gardner had last season. He's got his UEFA A badge etc and has been around the block for a young bloke.


Aaahhh. Didn't know there was someone competent behind the scenes. Shame, thought the whole Glenn Running The Team thing was nicely charitable to the rest of the division. Will be revising my predictions now towards Billericay being major, major favourites.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 1, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> Aaahhh. Didn't know there was someone competent behind the scenes. Shame, thought the whole Glenn Running The Team thing was nicely charitable to the rest of the division. Will be revising my predictions now towards Billericay being major, major favourites.


Yeah, spoils it a bit. But, as Pink Panther says, who knows how much Tamps (I call him Tamps now) will be interfering in things.

Also, Tamps appears to have vanished from Twitter and elsewhere at the mo.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> Yeah, spoils it a bit. But, as Pink Panther says, who knows how much Tamps (I call him Tamps now) will be interfering in things.
> 
> Also, Tamps appears to have vanished from Twitter and elsewhere at the mo.


I like the fact he retweeted this pisstake without realising it:


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 1, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> Yeah, spoils it a bit. But, as Pink Panther says, who knows how much Tamps (I call him Tamps now) will be interfering in things.
> 
> Also, Tamps appears to have vanished from Twitter and elsewhere at the mo.



Seems to coincide with his haters poster with the numbers to ring on it. I'm sure certain authorities will have taken an interest in his Twitter account. Wonder how much earlier stuff about bets and violence was deleted?


----------



## SDE (Aug 1, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> Seems to coincide with his haters poster with the numbers to ring on it. I'm sure certain authorities will have taken an interest in his Twitter account. Wonder how much earlier stuff about bets and violence was deleted?



Dunno if it's already been referenced on this thread but I stumbled across 'Tamps'' BBC Radio Essex interview from about 2 weeks ago (there's really no avoiding the bugger, I swear!) and he seemed very open about the fact the FA have warned him and said they're investigating his various social media outbursts.



StephenMac said:


> Yeah, spoils it a bit. But, as Pink Panther says, who knows how much Tamps (I call him Tamps now) will be interfering in things.



You mean Pink Panths, right?


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 3, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> Aaahhh. Didn't know there was someone competent behind the scenes. Shame, thought the whole Glenn Running The Team thing was nicely charitable to the rest of the division. Will be revising my predictions now towards Billericay being major, major favourites.





StephenMac said:


> Yeah, spoils it a bit. But, as Pink Panther says, who knows how much Tamps (I call him Tamps now) will be interfering in things.


But Wheeler himself is pretty much unproven and an unknown quantity, and he's younger than the senior players.  He's passed the coaching theory with flying colours, but that's not quite the same as delivering results on a weekly basis in a competitive league.  His pen picture references Andre Villas Boas, another young coach who came unstuck at clubs where he was expected to be an unqualified success:

Harry Wheeler

'Tamps' just comes across as so impulsive and unpredicatable there's really now knowing how it will all pan out.  Rarely can the term "rich man's toy" have been so applicable to any football club.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 3, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> But Wheeler himself is pretty much unproven and an unknown quantity, and he's younger than the senior players.  He's passed the coaching theory with flying colours, but that's not quite the same as delivering results on a weekly basis in a competitive league.  His pen picture references Andre Villas Boas, another young coach who came unstuck at clubs where he was expected to be an unqualified success:
> 
> Harry Wheeler
> 
> 'Tamps' just comes across as so impulsive and unpredicatable there's really now knowing how it will all pan out.  Rarely can the term "rich man's toy" have been so applicable to any football club.



Time will tell. They could well get through half a dozen head coaches this season.


----------



## Taper (Aug 3, 2017)

Tamplin is front page of The Sun. The cheerleader "story."


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2017)

Taper said:


> Tamplin is front page of The Sun. The cheerleader "story."


The 1970s called and asked for its story back.


----------



## Taper (Aug 4, 2017)

I won't link to the story.  But if you read it, it's pure PR puff.  I think the whole thing has been set up to provide this "story."  The cheerleaders themselves appear to have been provided by a local model and PR agency (so perfect sleazy photo ops for the Sun).  And all the backstory about Tamplin is positive (devout Christian, disabled kids, green-eyed rivals).  Plus Mark Wright's name is front and centre. The Mail has ripped the story and included some of his more nefarious activities in the back-story.  In the sun article the only reference is a quote from the great man - “I have never sold a gram of gear in my life — nor have I done anything illegally intentionally.”  He clearly has a formal PR deal with The Sun.   I really hope the Hamlet and other clubs don't get dragged into this shit. But we could end up being part of the whole fools' carnival.


----------



## NPDHFC (Aug 4, 2017)

You cynic. This is cutting edge journalism!


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> You cynic. This is cutting edge journalism!


Even the Sun readers who have commented know it's utter bollocks. He's hand in hand with the Sun to make up this shit.


----------



## NPDHFC (Aug 4, 2017)

I can't believe that you are calling into question the journalistic integrity of this!


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 4, 2017)

It's clear the Billericay circus will roll on and on.

As a club, we don't really care what they get up to because it's just not our way so have no intention of even unintentionally being brought into it.

We share nothing other than a place at the same level of football in the same division


----------



## NPDHFC (Aug 4, 2017)

Pretty sure I saw a video doing the rounds of the players singing his favourite song....does this not risk 'unintentionally being brought into it'?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 4, 2017)

Taper said:


> In the sun article the only reference is a quote from the great man - “I have never sold a gram of gear in my life — nor have I done anything illegally intentionally.”



He just fell foul of one of those obscure 16th century laws that have never been taken off the book. 'And ye shalle not dump ye truckloads of shyte wheresoever thouest dost please.'


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 4, 2017)

Taper said:


> I won't link to the story.  But if you read it, it's pure PR puff.  I think the whole thing has been set up to provide this "story."  The cheerleaders themselves appear to have been provided by a local model and PR agency (so perfect sleazy photo ops for the Sun).  And all the backstory about Tamplin is positive (devout Christian, disabled kids, green-eyed rivals).  Plus Mark Wright's name is front and centre. The Mail has ripped the story and included some of his more nefarious activities in the back-story.  In the sun article the only reference is a quote from the great man - “I have never sold a gram of gear in my life — nor have I done anything illegally intentionally.”  He clearly has a formal PR deal with The Sun.   I really hope the Hamlet and other clubs don't get dragged into this shit. But we could end up being part of the whole fools' carnival.


 You mean this story? 
Billericay Town FC's millionaire owner FIRES his team's sexy cheerleaders - for trying to pull the players and distracting them from the club's promotion battle


----------



## Scolly (Aug 4, 2017)

How can it be a promotion 'battle' if the season hasn't started?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 4, 2017)

Scolly said:


> How can it be a promotion 'battle' if the season hasn't started?


 I'm expecting US to be in a 'promotion battle'...and surely pre-season is part of 'promotion battle' as the work in pre-season can often define the start of a team's 'promotion battle'...


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> You mean this story?
> Billericay Town FC's millionaire owner FIRES his team's sexy cheerleaders - for trying to pull the players and distracting them from the club's promotion battle


What do you want to link to the fucking scum Sun for?


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I'm expecting US to be in a 'promotion battle'...and surely pre-season is part of 'promotion battle' as the work in pre-season can often define the start of a team's 'promotion battle'...


That's tosh, mate.


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 4, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> Pretty sure I saw a video doing the rounds of the players singing his favourite song....does this not risk 'unintentionally being brought into it'?



What the players do in their private time is very difficult to control and it was not filmed at the club or through official channels of the club.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 4, 2017)

editor said:


> That's tosh, mate.


 It might be...but are you suggesting that Billericay Town won't be in the promotion mix this season?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 4, 2017)

editor said:


> What do you want to link to the fucking scum Sun for?


 Um...so people can read the article properly, if they choose. But if it offends I apologise for choice of website covering the story. Will this one do instead, as it's NOT The Sun: Billericay Town boss disbands cheerleader team after month | Daily Mail Online


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It might be...but are you suggesting that Billericay Town won't be in the promotion mix this season?


You're like Paxman on acid.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 4, 2017)

editor said:


> You're like Paxman on acid.


 I wouldn't know...firstly, I don't watch Paxman; secondly...I've never taken acid, so will have to take your drug-fuelled word for it.

In the meantime I'll get back to my reading... 

Home


----------



## YTC (Aug 4, 2017)

You guys gonna kiss or what?


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 4, 2017)

Taper said:


> I won't link to the story.  But if you read it, it's pure PR puff.  I think the whole thing has been set up to provide this "story."  The cheerleaders themselves appear to have been provided by a local model and PR agency (so perfect sleazy photo ops for the Sun).  And all the backstory about Tamplin is positive (devout Christian, disabled kids, green-eyed rivals).  Plus Mark Wright's name is front and centre. The Mail has ripped the story and included some of his more nefarious activities in the back-story.  In the sun article the only reference is a quote from the great man -* “I have never sold a gram of gear in my life *— nor have I done anything illegally intentionally.”  He clearly has a formal PR deal with The Sun.   I really hope the Hamlet and other clubs don't get dragged into this shit. But we could end up being part of the whole fools' carnival.


I don't believe anyone would use the phrase "gram of gear" unless they buy it or peddle it.



editor said:


> The 1970s called and asked for its story back.


----------



## Christian Burt (Aug 4, 2017)

I'd like to see Dulwich Hamlet ban The Sun at Champion Hill. Many other football clubs (around 70) have: including conversations with local retailers to stop selling.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2017)

Christian Burt said:


> I'd like to see Dulwich Hamlet ban The Sun at Champion Hill. Many other football clubs (around 70) have: including conversations with local retailers to stop selling.


Maybe we could ban links to their website on this forum too....


----------



## YTC (Aug 4, 2017)

Christian Burt said:


> I'd like to see Dulwich Hamlet ban The Sun at Champion Hill. Many other football clubs (around 70) have: including conversations with local retailers to stop selling.



We don't supply papers in the ground anyway (bar the peckham peculiar) - but there is no fucking way we'd have it knocking about regardless. (in my opinion, anyway)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 4, 2017)

DRUG-FUELLED WORD TO YOUR MOTHER!!!!!


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 4, 2017)

Word of warning. People frown on you if you start questioning how much a gramme is in terms of lines in a Bognor wetherspoons.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 4, 2017)

editor said:


> Maybe we could ban links to their website on this forum too....



Probably should be taken out of the DHFC forum but yeah why not?


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 4, 2017)

Christian Burt said:


> I'd like to see Dulwich Hamlet ban The Sun at Champion Hill. Many other football clubs (around 70) have: including conversations with local retailers to stop selling.


How can you ban a newspaper from the ground?  Assuming football clubs don't sell newspapers inside their grounds does this mean anyone with a rolled up copy in their jacket or bag has it confiscated or is refused admission?

I think the tide has already turned against The Sun and will continue to do so.  Their absurd anti-Labour propaganda during the recent election campaign doesn't fool people like it used to, but whilst I won't buy it or read it myself, and encourage others to do the same, I think that's a bit over the top and probably more likely to cause a siege mentality among its readers and make them all the more determined to support it.  It would be the thin end of the wedge IMO; other clubs could start banning all sorts of arbitary items according to personal political or social views.

(Banning links from an independent forum is another matter and the prerogative of those who devote their time and energy to sustaining the forum for the benefit of other users.)


----------



## Christian Burt (Aug 4, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> How can you ban a newspaper from the ground?  Assuming football clubs don't sell newspapers inside their grounds does this mean anyone with a rolled up copy in their jacket or bag has it confiscated or is refused admission?
> 
> I think the tide has already turned against The Sun and will continue to do so.  Their absurd anti-Labour propaganda during the recent election campaign doesn't fool people like it used to, but whilst I won't buy it or read it myself, and encourage others to do the same, I think that's a bit over the top and probably more likely to cause a siege mentality among its readers and make them all the more determined to support it.  It would be the thin end of the wedge IMO; other clubs could start banning all sorts of arbitary items according to personal political or social views.
> 
> (Banning links from an independent forum is another matter and the prerogative of those who devote their time and energy to sustaining the forum for the benefit of other users.)


Yes, you are probably right when all is said and done. 
For ages I've wanted to get a Justice flag done in pink & blue; but I'm a) lazy and not talented enough to make one and b) too skint to get one created.
One day.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 4, 2017)

Christian Burt said:


> I'd like to see Dulwich Hamlet ban The Sun at Champion Hill. Many other football clubs (around 70) have: including conversations with local retailers to stop selling.


 Dulwich Hamlet Football Club currently have no policy on The Sun, as far as I know. As for talking to local retailers that would be something more for fans to suggest, I would have thought. Professional clubs can ban The Sun, as they deal directly with their journalists, we don't.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 4, 2017)

Christian Burt said:


> Yes, you are probably right when all is said and done.
> For ages I've wanted to get a Justice flag done in pink & blue; but I'm a) lazy and not talented enough to make one and b) too skint to get one created.
> One day.


 Why not ask around and see who would make donations toward it. I'm sure you'd soon raise it if you aren't in a position to fund it personally.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Aug 4, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Why not ask around and see who would make donations toward it. I'm sure you'd soon raise it if you aren't in a position to fund it personally.



Would you take a donation from me Christian Burt even though I don't buy The Sun regularly but have done and will do in the future for the cheap holidays and free/2for1 days out??


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 4, 2017)

To actually ban The Sun from Champion Hill when we have no dealings with them is the sort of empty gesture that I would expect from the type of publicity seeking fan-owned club types not too far from the South Coast... I'd like to think we do things because they matter, and are workable, rather a PR stunt.

Hypothetically we could say what we like, as a Club (Committee) but if we drew, say, Arsenal in the thirs round proper of the FA Cup and were the featured game on Sky TV, there would be nothing to stop the owners ripping up/ignoring any agreement & putting The Sun on our shirts as a one-off, for a big payout, as several clubs have done down the years.

(I hasten to add if that happened I would be very quick to resign from the Committee, so hopefully that wouldn't ever happen...)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 4, 2017)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Would you take a donation from me Christian Burt even though I don't buy The Sun regularly but have done and will do in the future for the cheap holidays and free/2for1 days out??


 I buy it once in a blue moon if there's a Dulwich Hamlet related piece in it...


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 4, 2017)

Tamps is back on the Twitter. He's reinstated the cheerleaders and sacked them again in a space of two hours. #BigGlenn


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 4, 2017)

The two for one days out are available anywhere. As for the holidays, bad times surely.


----------



## Christian Burt (Aug 4, 2017)

Being not able now to buy one; doesn't mean I'm in need of charity cheeky fuckers!


----------



## WillClunas (Aug 4, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> How can you ban a newspaper from the ground?  Assuming football clubs don't sell newspapers inside their grounds does this mean anyone with a rolled up copy in their jacket or bag has it confiscated or is refused admission?



The infrastructure to do this is already kind of in place, in the form of our famous muscular stewards.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Aug 4, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> The two for one days out are available anywhere. As for the holidays, bad times surely.



Bad times... Not really enables us to go 4/5 times a year!


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 4, 2017)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Bad times... Not really enables us to go 4/5 times a year!



Your house is nice.  Staycation.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 4, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> Tamps is back on the Twitter. He's reinstated the cheerleaders and sacked them again in a space of two hours. #BigGlenn


...and reinstated them again.


----------



## YTC (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## B.I.G (Aug 4, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> View attachment 112790



Not sure its within the rules to post a picture of yourself. 

Maybe needs editing out?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 4, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Not sure its within the rules to post a picture of yourself.
> 
> Maybe needs editing out?


You love my pins, don't say you don't. you do.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 4, 2017)

Well if Lucy Fur is providing the pom poms, i have the feather boa.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 4, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> You love my pins, don't say you don't. you do.



Nice stocking. Poor pom poms.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 4, 2017)

tonysingh said:


> Well if Lucy Fur is providing the pom poms, i have the feather boa.
> 
> View attachment 112791



Bloody hell!


----------



## blueheaven (Aug 7, 2017)

Amongst all this is anyone questioning why giving your phone number to a work colleague is a sackable offence?


----------



## Taper (Aug 7, 2017)

Put the lads off their game innit.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 7, 2017)

My local side have the first game at their new ground against this mob.

may well go just to see the internet legend in action

Dorking Wanderers confirm Meadowbank Stadium's first fixture

I also love Dorking unveil their new signing to the press by the side of the road.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 8, 2017)

Pennant now confirmed as signed and 2 more to boot: Kevin Foley & Leo Chambers


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 8, 2017)

One thing with signings like these - while Tamplin might not be in day to day charge I'm sure he's not signing these ego-boosting big names to let his deputy/coach/whatever he's calling him drop them if they don't perform.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 8, 2017)

Kevin who? And Lee who? The names mean nothing to me...any idea anyone of their pedigree?


----------



## sealion (Aug 8, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Kevin who? And Lee who? The names mean nothing to me...any idea anyone of their pedigree?


Chambers is a defender from Brixton and was schooled at the West ham acadamy and played for Colchester. Still quite young at 22
Foley played quite a few games for Luton and Wolves earlier in his career. Also played for Ireland a few times but is now in his thirties.


----------



## Taper (Aug 8, 2017)

Someone's posted a picture of the full Muriel on the interweb. It is truly magnificent.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 8, 2017)

To me the ship looks like it's sinking or the sails are facing/blowing the wrong way to the bow.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 8, 2017)

...


----------



## 3010 (Aug 8, 2017)

Taper said:


> Someone's posted a picture of the full Muriel on the interweb. It is truly magnificent.



It looks like it's now Tamplin and his wife in bed in place of him descending from heaven with a fist bump.



EDC said:


> View attachment 111051


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 8, 2017)

Nivag said:


> To me the ship looks like it's sinking or the sails are facing/blowing the wrong way to the bow.



Nah. bow is to right, stern to left (you can see the rudder)


----------



## YTC (Aug 8, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Nah. bow is to right, stern to left (you can see the rudder)



cuh, SOMEONE know his boats.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2017)

Good grief.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2017)

"What are we?"
"Kings of the jungle"

No, you're mercenary performing monkeys.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 9, 2017)

Love how he throws his book across the room at the end, then immediately goes and picks it up again #yestamps


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 9, 2017)

This one is really weird.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Aug 9, 2017)

Glen called me a Bell end on twitter  All I said is the mural was the best piece of ego-art I have ever seen, I didn't even @ him


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 9, 2017)

Promised not to be distracted by Tamplin
but that Mural


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 9, 2017)

Taper said:


> Someone's posted a picture of the full Muriel on the interweb. It is truly magnificent.


Without having seen it in detail I always like murals at football grounds, and I'm looking forward to seeing it properly when we go there, if I'm not working that day.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 9, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Promised not to be distracted by Tamplin
> but that Mural
> 
> View attachment 113097



i wonder if he'll include his missus getting it on with the plumber in the mural?


----------



## Jimbob73 (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Scolly (Aug 9, 2017)

WTF!


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2017)

Scolly said:


> View attachment 113116
> 
> WTF!


They're comparing their Essex glamour models waving pom poms around as part of a tawdry Sun-backed synergistic PR mission with Olympic athletes? They can go fuck themselves.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 9, 2017)

Nobody, nobody compares the UK sporting heroine and Olympic medallist Jess Ennis, technical sports wear,  with the dress code of the  Ricay "alleged" cheerleaders


----------



## vicarofsibley (Aug 10, 2017)

Tamplin has been warned by the FA over his betting tweets and that heinous helpline post. He hasn't been charged.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Aug 10, 2017)

vicarofsibley said:


> Tamplin has been warned by the FA over his betting tweets and that heinous helpline post. He hasn't been charged.


Can also confirm he's refused to comment on allegations that he sucked off a horse.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 10, 2017)

vicarofsibley said:


> Can also confirm he's refused to comment on allegations that he sucked off a horse.


Funny I'd heard it was a dog. Maybe this explains the confusion:


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 10, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Promised not to be distracted by Tamplin
> but that Mural
> 
> View attachment 113097


Does the muriel *really* show him in bed with his wife or has someone photoshopped it?  It looks like he's just nodded off, leaving her 'unsatisfied'.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Does the muriel *really* show him in bed with his wife or has someone photoshopped it?  It looks like he's just nodded off, leaving her 'unsatisfied'.


I think the Donald Trump of Billericay is trying to make the point that such is his unswerving dedication to the team, that he has not time to satisfy his wife. He's too tired after composing his next "Jungle!" monologue.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Aug 10, 2017)

I keep trying to look away and not view his twitter but it's like a car crash, you get a sick perversion to stare!!


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 11, 2017)

editor said:


> I think the Donald Trump of Billericay is trying to make the point that such is his unswerving dedication to the team, that he has not time to satisfy his wife. He's too tired after composing his next "Jungle!" monologue.


I've just remembered what the bedroom scene reminds me of:


----------



## Fingers (Aug 12, 2017)

Billericay Town 0-1 Kingstonian

well, what to say ha ha...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 12, 2017)

The shocking thing today at Billericay Town was not losing,  but the attendance (given hype etc)

1,141

*Dulwich Hamlet* v Staines Town - 1,096


----------



## Fingers (Aug 12, 2017)

Glenn's Twitter account is uncharacteristically quiet.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 12, 2017)

Oh dear. To be fair £30k a week is never going to be enough to get you a goal at home to Kingstonian.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> The shocking thing today at Billericay Town was not losing,  but the attendance (given hype etc)
> 
> 1,141
> 
> *Dulwich Hamlet* v Staines Town - 1,096


Ha ha ha. That's brilliant.


----------



## Scolly (Aug 12, 2017)

Not sure why this is being posted on this afternoon and nothing said in today's Dulwich game topic since lunch????? Quite sad this forum is like this


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2017)

Scolly said:


> Not sure why this is being posted on this afternoon and nothing said in today's Dulwich game topic since lunch????? Quite sad this forum is like this


Get posting then!


----------



## billbond (Aug 13, 2017)

Blimey, just seen the result
im sure i read somewhere someone on their site said they may go the whole season  without a loss
Could be interesting when the hamlet play them


----------



## clog (Aug 14, 2017)

Scolly said:


> Not sure why this is being posted on this afternoon and nothing said in today's Dulwich game topic since lunch????? Quite sad this forum is like this



I was too busy getting over the Town result... I will have my Dulwich head on from the end of September...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 14, 2017)

Billericay have lost one game. Hereford lost few a year or two ago, when they were (re)starting out, and then won their title. Despite our mirth Billericay are favourites for a reason, and much as it's nice to see them outwitted by our former gaffer Craig Edwards, I really can't see anyone else-yes even us!-winning the title when they've got that budget.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 14, 2017)

Tamplin is a classless prick for sure BUT maybe if people stopped obsessing over him and his quite blatant felching of Billericay and concentrated on DHFC then maybe that'd be a good thing......


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2017)

tonysingh said:


> Tamplin is a classless prick for sure BUT maybe if people stopped obsessing over him and his quite blatant felching of Billericay and concentrated on DHFC then maybe that'd be a good thing......


How might that work then? Do we only have a limited time to think about football, so if anyone posts up to laugh at the latest Tamplin idiocy, they're actually _taking away from the time they could be thinking about Hamlet?_


----------



## JimW (Aug 14, 2017)

Headline gets it right but their match report reckons they won. Is Tamplin going full North Korea?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 14, 2017)

editor said:


> How might that work then? Do we only have a limited time to think about football, so if anyone posts up to laugh at the latest Tamplin idiocy, they're actually _taking away from the time they could be thinking about Hamlet?_


 I think he might be implying that some people are more interested in post about Tamplin/non-Dulwich Hamlet stuff on here rather than Dulwich Hamlet stuff...


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I think he might be implying that some people are more interested in post about Tamplin/non-Dulwich Hamlet stuff on here rather than Dulwich Hamlet stuff...


So what? If something is currently of interest in our division, then I see no reason why anyone shouldn't talk about it if they feel like it - even more so when it's highly entertaining stuff coming from the likely league leaders.

Besides,  some folks can go _really _crazy and talk about Hamlet as well as Tamplin. They're not mutually exclusive topics.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes, just like on messageboards like this people can have differing opinions to yours. Good to see you know how these things work...


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes, just like on messageboards like this people can have differing opinions to yours. Good to see you know how these things work...


Except it's not me criticising/moaning what people are posting about.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2017)

And back on topic, here's Glen's latest pinned his tweet. He really is a bit paranoid about these 'haters.'


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2017)

And here's a right twat:


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Except it's not me criticising/moaning what people are posting about.


I never said it was, and I think with a lot of your posts, it is all down to 'interpretation'...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 14, 2017)

editor said:


> And back on topic, here's Glen's latest pinned his tweet. He really is a bit paranoid about these 'haters.'



I would suggest that's because he has suffered from/is suffering from  some sort of mental health problems, which affects one in four of the population at some time of their lives. I believe he has actually admitted to having mental health problems in the past. Perhaps 'paranoid' isn't the best choice of word...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 14, 2017)

editor said:


> And back on topic, here's Glen's latest pinned his tweet. He really is a bit paranoid about these 'haters.'




And quite fittingly, he's used a picture of a money-grabbing, womanising criminal to make his inane point.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 14, 2017)

well, it is a quote from the film.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I would suggest that's because he has suffered from/is suffering from  some sort of mental health problems, which affects one in four of the population at some time of their lives. I believe he has actually admitted to having mental health problems in the past. Perhaps 'paranoid' isn't the best choice of word...


He certainly has ego problems, that's for sure.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 14, 2017)

Down in the jungle


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 15, 2017)

editor said:


> How might that work then? Do we only have a limited time to think about football, so if anyone posts up to laugh at the latest Tamplin idiocy, they're actually _taking away from the time they could be thinking about Hamlet?_



someones touchy today eh? 

It's really quite simple, it must be so if an old school dinosaur like me can see it. This thread is now up to 31 pages and the one about the new ground has 26. Priorities innit? Laughing at another club or having an issue with how the club is run/managed is one thing, after all I fucking despise Peckham Town for reasons along those lines BUT there's a point that beyond which it becomes a little bit....I dunno, pathetic?


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 15, 2017)

editor said:


> How might that work then? Do we only have a limited time to think about football, so if anyone posts up to laugh at the latest Tamplin idiocy, they're actually _taking away from the time they could be thinking about Hamlet?_


I have to say it does feel a bit like that at times.  I'd rather not be thinking about Billericay as much as I find myself doing.



JimW said:


> View attachment 113457
> Headline gets it right but their match report reckons they won. Is Tamplin going full North Korea?


They have the correct match result at the top and the red card count below.



editor said:


> And here's a right twat:



They're spending six times as much on players' wages as anyone else in the division and this clown thinks they need "good luck"!  Then again after Saturday's result he may be right.  (Or just a bigger budget.)


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2017)

tonysingh said:


> someones touchy today eh?
> 
> It's really quite simple, it must be so if an old school dinosaur like me can see it. This thread is now up to 31 pages and the one about the new ground has 26. Priorities innit? Laughing at another club or having an issue with how the club is run/managed is one thing, after all I fucking despise Peckham Town for reasons along those lines BUT there's a point that beyond which it becomes a little bit....I dunno, pathetic?


On that we will have to disagree. Billericay have set themselves up to be talked about, and given the increasingly bizarre antics going on at the club, then I think there's nothing wrong with talking about them. If it's not for you, then put the thread on ignore.

As for the new ground thread, perhaps the 'lack' of posts doesn't necessarily reflect a lack of interest, but the fact that some people - like me - have elected to keep quiet rather than upset the apple cart and express what they really think about the development and the developers.


----------



## bringbackelmo (Aug 15, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Billericay have lost one game. *Hereford lost few a year or two ago, when they were (re)starting out*, and then won their title. Despite our mirth Billericay are favourites for a reason, and much as it's nice to see them outwitted by our former gaffer Craig Edwards, I really can't see anyone else-yes even us!-winning the title when they've got that budget.



We did, but I would qualify the remainder of that season by pointing out that:
1 - we had a 'proper' manager
2 - we drew gates of 4,000 and were playing village teams. We certainly weren't paying anything like the wages that BTFC are, but with no disrespect intended to the Midland League you cannot compare a league that contains the likes of Dulwich Hamlet and Kingstonian to one that contains village sides with no infrastructure or, more importantly, money.

I don't think BTFC will have it easy this year even after they 'gel'. It's too much of a circus and this level is not that easy to get out of.

Incidentally Hereford are now back in a parallel league and we only managed a draw on Saturday at 50/1 outsiders (for the title) Kings Langley.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2017)

bringbackelmo said:


> We did, but I would qualify the remainder of that season by pointing out that:
> 1 - we had a 'proper' manager
> 2 - we drew gates of 4,000 and were playing village teams. We certainly weren't paying anything like the wages that BTFC are, but with no disrespect intended to the Midland League you cannot compare a league that contains the likes of Dulwich Hamlet and Kingstonian to one that contains village sides with no infrastructure or, more importantly, money.
> 
> ...


I remember when Hereford were in the league and enjoyed several trips to the ground with Cardiff. Sad to see them where they are now.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't think it's sad at all. They didn't pat their bills, and went bust. Re-formed as a community club, and are having to work their way up.

I feel saddest for any local traders who lost money by not being paid by the badly run defunct Hereford United FC.

Where they are now? From what starting point? They are a new club.


----------



## bringbackelmo (Aug 15, 2017)

editor said:


> I remember when Hereford were in the league and enjoyed several trips to the ground with Cardiff. Sad to see them where they are now.



Yeah it's been a crap three or four years, on our way back but I fear we will struggle this season. Although I do now feel we are back at a respectable level, so that's something!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 15, 2017)

Presumably you mean a 'respectable' level for a club with a support base & stadium like Hereford FC, and not a generalization on Step Five?


----------



## bringbackelmo (Aug 15, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I don't think it's sad at all. They didn't pat their bills, and went bust. Re-formed as a community club, and are having to work their way up.
> 
> I feel saddest for any local traders who lost money by not being paid by the badly run defunct Hereford United FC.
> 
> Where they are now? From what starting point? They are a new club.



I can assure you it's pretty sad as a fan. I completely agree about the old club not paying its debts of course, but we weren't a case of spending beyond our means in the Tamplin sense. We simply had a totally inept owner who refused to sell the club to the Supporters Trust and instead passed it on to a bunch of crooks. That was the beginning of the end.

We are now in the Southern Prem after two promotions in the first two years. Would be amazing to see us up at Champion Hill in the Conference South in the next year or two!


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Billericay have set themselves up to be talked about, and given the increasingly bizarre antics going on at the club, then I think there's nothing wrong with talking about it.


That's the key really.  Margate were proclaiming themselves as ambitious and prepared to spend big to get what they wanted a few years back, but their first priority was to bring in a big name manager with a great track record and just let him get on with it.  That all looked fairly sensible other than the size of the wage bill. 

What's happening at Billericay seems insane.  When Mr Tamplin showed up early this year and started bringing in big money players with Craig Edwards still as manager, the weekly wage bill was reported at £9K.  But instead of just letting Edwards get on with building a side that could win the league this year he put himself in charge and tried to buy instant promotion via the play-offs, and by the end of the season the bill was reported as £24K a week, with deadline day signing Jake Robinson costing a £20K transfer fee when they could have had him for nothing a month later.  Robinson was only on the bench for Saturday's defeat and the wage bill has now escalated to £30K.  No doubt all the current players are on contract and if more bad results occur even more money will be spent and more new players brought in, leading to an enormous squad with out of favour players turning up for training and going through the motions to collect their wages, because other clubs won't be offering them a way out for the same money.

Someone on Hendon's forum posted a link to a blog article by Nikki Bull, who was Margate's keeper during that era and eventually became manager when the wheels fell off.  I found his comments very insightful as to what it's like in a dressing room where everyone inside and outside expects you to win every week.  He says he's never enjoyed a season less, even though they eventually won promotion via the play-offs:

My time at Margate – where do I start?


----------



## bringbackelmo (Aug 15, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Presumably you mean a 'respectable' level for a club with a support base & stadium like Hereford FC, and not a generalization on Step Five?



Of course, I have respect for clubs at all levels. It's not even a comment on Hereford's fanbase or (crumbling) stadium. We are where we are.

I just mean in the sense that it's nice to be able to go to what I would describe as 'proper' grounds and play against good quality sides. Again, no disrespect intended to Steps six and seven but we haven't lost an away game for two years. TWO YEARS! We all like winning but it isn't that much fun when it's a procession.


----------



## Poids (Aug 15, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Someone on Hendon's forum posted a link to a blog article by Nikki Bull, who was Margate's keeper during that era and eventually became manager when the wheels fell off.  I found his comments very insightful as to what it's like in a dressing room where everyone inside and outside expects you to win every week.  He says he's never enjoyed a season less, even though they eventually won promotion via the play-offs:
> 
> My time at Margate – where do I start?



Thanks so much for sharing that. One of the best pieces I've read about non-league in a long time. Really heartbreaking stuff. Hope he has better luck with his next role. He seems like a decent and principled bloke.


----------



## SDE (Aug 15, 2017)

What a great article that is!


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2017)

Wise words from a poster on the Lowestoft Town forum 



> Tamplin is throwing crazy cash about and turning the whole thing into a circus that's all about him, him, him. Instead of putting money in and building the club up in a sensible, gradual, sustainable and ultimately respectful fashion. That's why people are being very critical of him and the club as they're showing a complete lack of respect for themselves, their supporters, their opponents and non-league football.
> 
> Plus they claim to be building a community and family club. However, if you see the language Tamplin has been using in public and the way he conducts himself; it's laughable. If I had a child, I wouldn't want them anywhere near the club or this guy. The club and Tamplin have completely gone about it the wrong way and it WILL end badly at some point. Either when he gets bored of his toy thing or realises that it's harder than he thinks to just climb the leagues. Ask whitehawk, Salford, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimbob73 (Aug 16, 2017)

Have you seen Glen's Ferrari picture today!? I have to check that it's him posting now rather than a spoof site as it's almost impossible to tell. He is the Essex Donald Trump, without the nukes and hair


----------



## Scolly (Aug 16, 2017)

"Classy moment by Tamplin at the end, giving the middle finger to all the Lowestoft supporters. What a classless prick!!"  Lowestoft Forum .................

He's going to love us Saturday 


We’re The C*nts in Your Jungle – Billericay Town (A)


----------



## pinknblue (Aug 16, 2017)

editor said:


> And here's a right twat:




Rodney, you plonker!


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2017)

Scolly said:


> "Classy moment by Tamplin at the end, giving the middle finger to all the Lowestoft supporters. What a classless prick!!"  Lowestoft Forum .................
> 
> He's going to love us Saturday
> 
> ...


That's a bloody good piece:



> But Billericay are different, and that’s due to the very unusual nature of their benefactor, Glenn Tamplin, who isn’t like the other monied owners we’ve seen before at this level. One of his first major investments was to have a giant mural – or “muriel” as he prefers to call it – painted along the outside wall of the main stand. Its largest feature is a gigantic and genuinely disturbing representation of Glenn himself, in bed, having his epiphany of investing in Billericay in order to “win trophys” [sic] and “get to professional leagues”. The small detail that he first tried to buy a completely different football club – Dagenham & Redbridge – in order to realise his dreams is mysteriously overlooked. The point being that these are very much his dreams, rather than his dreams for Billericay Town Football Club. His first major decision as owner was that he would become first-team manager, making highly-respected and successful gaffer Craig Edwards’ position untenable. Billericay’s loss was fortunately Kingstonian’s gain, as Edwards moved to Kingsmeadow and masterminded a great escape from relegation at the end of last season, before plotting his revenge this year. Meanwhile, Tamplin began signing new players for ‘Ricay in numbers, and on wages, that have never been seen at this level of English football before. In addition to a host of top quality non-league talent such as Billy Bricknell, this summer saw the signings of Jermaine Pennant, Paul Konchesky and Kevin Foley, all of whom need no introduction. The Non-League Paper has estimated that ‘Ricay’s wage bill may be as high as £30k per week – something Tamplin denies, completely missing the point by saying that “nobody is on over a grand a week”. When Kingstonian’s wage bill is about £3k per week in total, having one single player on a grand a week puts Billericay’s spending into perspective. There may never have been such a colossal disparity in any league between one club’s wage spending and the others.





> This spending is of course totally pointless: a good manager could easily win the league with a third of the budget, meaning that Tamplin is pissing his apparently hard-earned money up the mural, as it were. It almost feels like he’s spending such ludicrous amounts of money simply because he can – like the classless millionaire in a West London club spending £10,000 on a mediocre bottle of champagne. But what leaves a really sour taste in the mouth of owners, players and fans of other clubs in the Isthmian League is his total lack of respect for the competition, who don’t have the advantage of ex-Champions League and FA Cup finalists in their starting elevens. He has said that ‘Ricay would be top all season and anyone who (however respectfully) disagreed was a “hater”. He has said that Billericay are going to “smash this league”. He puts his pre-match team-talks up on Twitter to show what a great leader he is – of course, all they show is an angry, ranting man whose most insightful piece of advice to his clearly embarrassed players is “DON’T LET ANY CUNTS IN YOUR JUNGLE!”. Anybody who asks him to show his peers more respect is labelled a “sad keyboard warrior”. And, most critically of all, he thinks that football at this level is so tinpot that he – Glenn Tamplin, with no footballing experience – can manage a team to the title _without losing a match_.


And this is what I've feared ever since that idiot took over:


> Some of the locals, the kinds of losers drawn to watch Billericay this season only by the certainty of victory, didn’t react particularly well to their bubble being burst by a proper non-league football club and a proper non-league football manager. A young Gary Monk look-alike and his mates even took the brave step of trying to start a fight as they were walking out, and then seemed surprised that people might take them up on their offer.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 16, 2017)

editor said:


> And this is what I've feared ever since that idiot took over:



They had a few of those before tbf.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They had a few of those before tbf.


There was a couple of muppets when I went there last season when they thought they were going to stuff us, but before that their crowds were so non-existent and quiet I can't imagine anyone getting into bother.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 16, 2017)

Scolly said:


> "Classy moment by Tamplin at the end, giving the middle finger to all the Lowestoft supporters. What a classless prick!!"  Lowestoft Forum .................
> 
> He's going to love us Saturday
> 
> ...


to the tune of kim wildes kids in america perhaps....
"we're the cunts in your jungle....woah!
We're the cunts in your jungle....woah!
Everybody listen to the sound of kerching!
la la la la la, la la la la la
Kerching!"


----------



## EDC (Aug 16, 2017)

It's laugh a minute on Twitter tonight regarding the lions Muriels in the dressing room.  I've given up trying to do anything else.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 17, 2017)

Does anyone know or have any inkling whether Tamplin is paying for everything via loans to the club? I always wonder that when people say at least he's building infrastructure. There's a huge difference between being given, say, Football League standard training facilities and having to suddenly pay for Football League training facilities when you're in Conference South.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 17, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> Does anyone know or have any inkling whether Tamplin is paying for everything via loans to the club? I always wonder that when people say at least he's building infrastructure. There's a huge difference between being given, say, Football League standard training facilities and having to suddenly pay for Football League training facilities when you're in Conference South.



I'm not sure it matters that much to be honest. It's not like a Premier League club where he could try and actually recoup the loans - if he pulls out they're bankrupt regardless of how it's been structured financially.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 17, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'm not sure it matters that much to be honest. It's not like a Premier League club where he could try and actually recoup the loans - if he pulls out they're bankrupt regardless of how it's been structured financially.


 Not if he 'gifts' them as 'donations' rather than 'loans', either from an individual or a 'shell company'.

If my six numbers ever came up I would never offer 'loans'. I would just pay for things as 'gifts'.

All VERY hypothetical I know, as I very much doubt I'll ever have the six numbers come up!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 17, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not if he 'gifts' them as 'donations' rather than 'loans', either from an individual or a 'shell company'.
> 
> If my six numbers ever came up I would never offer 'loans'. I would just pay for things as 'gifts'.
> 
> All VERY hypothetical I know, as I very much doubt I'll ever have the six numbers come up!



Normally I'd agree with you - usually what happens in that case is that the club needs to have a painful reduction in its spending but they can keep going, where with loans (which are banned now at higher levels) they can be in trouble. At Billericay though I'm pretty sure the gap between their income and assets and their (even very short term) commitments is too large for them to be solvent without him continuing to put in the cash, regardless of the building. I doubt they could cover Pennant's wages for a week tbh.


----------



## YTC (Aug 17, 2017)

He's really outdone himself today.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2017)

YTC said:


> He's really outdone himself today.


That's disgusting.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 17, 2017)

he was skating on thin ice already re: his social media behaviour non?


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2017)

Love the blood splatters. Very tasteful.


----------



## Joe K (Aug 17, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not if he 'gifts' them as 'donations' rather than 'loans', either from an individual or a 'shell company'.
> 
> If my six numbers ever came up I would never offer 'loans'. I would just pay for things as 'gifts'.
> 
> All VERY hypothetical I know, as I very much doubt I'll ever have the six numbers come up!



I think if your numbers came up you wouldn't try and buy several other clubs first; if you were to invest millions in/ donate millions to Dulwich Hamlet it would obviously be as a labour of love.

The Billericay situation is most likely different. From bitter experience, I know that investors can behave as if they're donating then, when it goes tits up and everyone's angry at them, they can claim that those donations were loans and, amazingly, get treated as preferential creditors (over and above, it would seem, the local businesses who you rightly point out are often the real victims of lower-level overspending). Given GT doesn't seem to have had a huge emotional investment in Billericay before buying them, and the fact that he seems to have a Rizla-thin ego, I'd say he's a lot more 'George Reynolds' or 'Bob Laslett' than he is 'hypothetically rich Mishi buying Dulwich'. If I was a long-term fan there - a long-term fan who'd somehow had my brilliant experiences of club bankruptcy - I'd be _at least _wary about what's going on, and particularly so what with him making himself manager. As a fan, I think the thing you want when a new major investor comes in is the employment of some trustworthy footballing and administrative personnel.

Also - and I know I'm contributing to it here - it does seem a bit weird to me that the Billericay conversation has got this long, particularly given Tamplin isn't really anything new in non-league football. But for the lack of teams beginning with X and Z you could probably make a full alphabetical list of clubs where this sort of thing has happened (look up Colne Dynamoes, who were a real classic of the genre.)


----------



## Joe K (Aug 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Love the blood splatters. Very tasteful.




That lion's supposed to be offering me some advice but the look on his face suggests he doesn't really have my best interests at heart.


----------



## hackbridgeharry (Aug 17, 2017)

Even I hope you win Saturday......


----------



## cambelt (Aug 17, 2017)

hackbridgeharry said:


> Even I hope you win Saturday......




Thanks Harry, that means a lot dude.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 17, 2017)

Joe K said:


> That lion's supposed to be offering me some advice but the look on his face suggests he doesn't really have my best interests at heart.


I think the lesson is 'Always Use Spray Paint In A Well Ventilated Space'.


Joe K said:


> Also - and I know I'm contributing to it here - it does seem a bit weird to me that the Billericay conversation has got this long, particularly given Tamplin isn't really anything new in non-league football. But for the lack of teams beginning with X and Z you could probably make a full alphabetical list of clubs where this sort of thing has happened (look up Colne Dynamoes, who were a real classic of the genre.)


Hmmm... the big difference is with Tamplin it's all so incredibly attention seeking and even oddly satirical. I do wonder if this is part of the plan - the coverage in The Sun, the rumoured TV program etc. It _seems_ designed to be consumed.

I also wonder if we Dulwich fans are lapping it up cos we're enjoying no longer being the Isthmian Circus Team.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 17, 2017)

Joe K said:


> - it does seem a bit weird to me that the Billericay conversation has got this long, particularly given Tamplin isn't really anything new in non-league football



Why? It's happening now. It's in our league. And it's a particularly spectacular version of it. Today he suggested someone commit suicide.

It's not human nature to ignore that and instead spend pages wondering why Kottoy didn't sign and has instead gone to Ireland...


----------



## cambelt (Aug 17, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> I think the lesson is 'Always Use Spray Paint In A Well Ventilated Space'.
> 
> Hmmm... the big difference is with Tamplin it's all so incredibly attention seeking and even oddly satirical. I do wonder if this is part of the plan - the coverage in The Sun, the rumoured TV program etc. It _seems_ designed to be consumed.
> 
> I also wonder if we Dulwich fans are lapping it up cos we're enjoying no longer being the Isthmian Circus Team.



Nah, we're lapping it up because it is so funny and will get funnier before eventually ending in ruins. So many things wrong with the new set-up there.


----------



## cambelt (Aug 17, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> Why? It's happening now. It's in our league. And it's a particularly spectacular version of it. Today he suggested someone commit suicide.
> 
> It's not human nature to ignore that and instead spend pages wondering why Kottoy didn't sign and has instead gone to Ireland...



Disappointed about Kottoy, any intel on why he made that decision?


----------



## YTC (Aug 17, 2017)

cambelt said:


> Disappointed about Kottoy, any intel on why he made that decision?



Owners cutting the playing budget.


----------



## 3010 (Aug 17, 2017)

.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 17, 2017)

Look what you hateful bastards have done now.


----------



## 3010 (Aug 17, 2017)

The haters have won


----------



## EDC (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm seriously concerned how Sam is gonna survive.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> Look what you hateful bastards have done now.



"Until* I* win the league..."


----------



## pitchfork (Aug 18, 2017)

Check out the video! You gotta feel for this guy! Big chairs to go with the big ego!
Football club owner tells rival fan to commit suicide in shocking Twitter rant


----------



## Nivag (Aug 18, 2017)

editor said:


> "Until* I* win the league..."


Remember there is no I in team, but there is a U in cunt.


----------



## YTC (Aug 18, 2017)

I give him 3 days.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Aug 18, 2017)

hackbridgeharry said:


> Even I hope you win Saturday......



Best hashtag of 2017. #Twat


----------



## YTC (Aug 18, 2017)

hackbridgeharry - Bravo.


----------



## 3010 (Aug 18, 2017)

.


----------



## YTC (Aug 18, 2017)

This, is an edit.


----------



## YTC (Aug 18, 2017)

I've always liked the Mirror.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 18, 2017)

YTC said:


> I've always liked the Mirror.


 Even when they were robbing their pensioners?


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 18, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Even when they were robbing their pensioners?



He is too young for all that. Excellent anecdotes on Maxwell in excellent book by John Aldridge -  Inside Anfield.


----------



## YTC (Aug 18, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Even when they were robbing their pensioners?



yeah, no idea what you're on about but I'll give it a google on my computer phone.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I'm a Billericay Town fan. I'm not expecting any of you to like BTFC but having read the comments on this forum here is my take on the situation. I have no problem with your club and wish you luck. Feel free to come back at me on the points I've raised but bear in mind that I certainly won't be getting into a slagging match here as I am trying to build bridges not cause further strife amongst non-league fans. 

I’ve been following events at BTFC recently and on reflection, some of what has been going on excites me and others stuff causes me some concern. I've tried to see things from both points of view, so here goes:

I’ve never met Glenn Tamplin personally but if I did I’d be the first to shake him by the hand and thank him for what he’s done for our club in such a short space of time. He’s taken a club in the doldrums of non-league football, put us on the map and given us a route to potential success. In doing so he’s professionalised the club and created fantastic facilities that will not only benefit the people of Billericay and Essex but also many away fans who will visit the club. He’s clearly passionate, wears his heart on his sleeve and has a social conscience. Personally I think he should be congratulated and shown appreciation for spending his hard-earned wealth in a way that will provide leisure and enjoyment for thousands of others.

When people knock Glenn I can see why he gets angry and defensive. A bit of jealousy is to be expected (we used to be jealous of Canvey in the Jeff King days) but hatred and personal abuse is taking things too far. What would our rivals prefer, that BTFC stayed in the doldrums forever, never rising above this level of football, playing in front of 200 fans at a shabby, run-down stadium against other similar teams on muddy pitches with scrappy football? Do they think this represents a pure, unpolluted version of the game, untainted by money?

Things to consider:

1: Yes, GT is spending a huge amount on players’ wages but the kinds of players he has brought in bring excitement and publicity for the club. Personally I think the level of spending is OTT but usually you get what you pay for in football. 

2: Having a rich backer in football is nothing unusual. Many, many clubs at all levels have this. A sad truth is that if you want to be successful in football you need money. Good intentions and management will only take you so far.

3: The bigger Premier League clubs have far more money than smaller clubs. Should they also be demonised? Football has never been a level playing field in that respect. You are always going to get big clubs and small clubs, rich ones and poorer ones etc. 

4: People mock the increased crowds at BTFC but what do you expect, and again, is there anything wrong or unusual about this? Any club that is successful attracts more fans and as GT says, BTFC is galvanising the community and putting the small town of BTFC on the map. More people coming to watch football has got to be good for the game. 

5: GT has brought fun and excitement to the Bostick League. He’s a showman, a businessman and a visionary. Because of him non-league football will get a boost in terms of media exposure and increased attendances at games. Every team in the league will benefit from BTFC’s publicity (Lowestoft for example got a bigger crowd last Tuesday than they would normally have expected.)

Having said all this, here are a few concerns:

1: It is important that everyone at BTFC acts with dignity and humility in a way that wins friends and doesn’t make us a ‘hate’ club or ‘toxic.’ I would prefer if we had rivals who grudgingly respect us rather than despise us. I fear we have set ourselves up as the ‘great Satan’ of our league who are making headlines for the wrong reasons. We don’t want a situation where families are put off the club because of negative publicity (the same goes for sponsors.) Nor do we want confrontational and potentially aggressive atmospheres at matches caused by antagonism created by Twitter spats etc.

2: It would be better in my opinion to answer the ‘haters’ with dignity and restraint. There’s no point getting into slagging matches. Let them think and say what they want and let the football do the talking. Let’s be professional in the way we conduct ourselves. If people slag us off a polite and dignified response achieves more than responding with insults. It makes the other person look bad and it doesn’t get the rise they are looking for.

3: Self-confidence is good but boasting isn’t, especially when we haven’t won anything much yet. Even when we do win stuff we need to be gracious in victory, not gloating.

4: Personally I like the mural but I wonder if it was wise having pictures of GT on it. This will be an easy target for away fans and internet trolls. GT is a working class man from Essex and he may offend middle class sensibilities with his tastes, but so what?

5: GT is untested as a manager and I hope that he does well this season. But if not I hope that he will leave the football side in the capable hands of an experiences and talented manager and concentrate on what he does best; having a dream and taking the necessary steps to make it a reality.


----------



## YTC (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey Ben Alltimes 

Totally respect your points above, but this boils down to one thing. 

Glenn Tamplin.

IF he'd gone about his business quietly, and just did what was needed to be done then we'd all be here saying 'fair play, we're jealous, but they're doing good things', but GT's ego literally put him in the middle of a mural receiving a message from god. There's nothing classist about the mural, It's just shit. 

His Ego has turned your club from BTFC to GTFC. What astounds me more than anything else is that no one seems to have the balls to tell him. Incase you get blocked? Or he offers to fight you? It's your club he's ruining the reputation of. Start having your voice heard (if you aint already).

Lastly, he does receive a lot of grief online, but thats because he asked for it. He showed no one in this league any respect with his showboating, telling people you'd be top from day 1 and you'd 'smash the league', calling people muggy, offering to fight people, offering bets on his own success. You make your bed, you Lion it. (couldn't resist)

I wish you and other BTFC fans well, but while he's at the helm of the good ship riccay, it looks like you're heading for the rocks.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

YTC, you are right in so many ways and many Billericay fans will probably agree. We are stuck in a difficult situation because we welcome the investment and excitement but not the controversy and confrontation. My hope is that GT learns his lessons and calms down this season.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 18, 2017)

I sympathise with 'proper' BTFC fans who might not be calling out Tamplin. He now has the club completely by the bollocks so if he walked now I guess there's a good chance they'll have no more club.

Essentially he has the same hold over their club that Meadow have over us and it's not like we're tripping over ourselves to call them the wankers they obviously are.

Hopefully somewhere along the way tomorrow a game of football will break out amidst all the bullshit.


----------



## bringbackelmo (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi Ben Alltimes 

I have one main question for you - do you honestly think that this will end well for your club?

It sounds like you've been a supporter for a while, certainly pre-Tamplin? Does it not worry that the spending is totally unsustainable? Does it not worry you that Tamplin could pull the plug at any time and that your club would be totally and utterly screwed? Have you heard of Rushden & Diamonds, Weymouth, Darlington? All clubs with big-shot owners who, once bored, pulled the plug and saw these clubs destroyed.

I don't really care about Tamplin, he's a panto villain enjoying his five minutes of fame/notoriety. But I'll tell you one thing: he will get bored of this 'project' and when he does your club will be gone. And that is no fun.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

bringbackelmo said:


> Hi Ben Alltimes
> 
> I have one main question for you - do you honestly think that this will end well for your club?
> 
> ...



It's difficult to predict what's going to happen. It might all go badly wrong. On the other hand, if the furore settles down and things go well on and off the field then maybe we'll be able to sustain a certain level of success and stability. GT certainly seems volatile and could do anything but there's not much we fans can do about it and I think most of us feel we owe GT a certain loyalty and respect given his level of investment and hard work. He seems anxious to please the fans and be respected and it seems out of order and ungrateful to kick it all back in his face.

Also, as I outlined above, without GT we'd be facing yet another season of mediocrity with ropey facilities and few fans, so most of us have mixed feelings. The Harry Parker story does show a different side to GT as there is not much more he could have done to help that boy. 

I have been a BTFC supporter since I was a boy in the 1980s. I don't live in Essex now so I don't go to many games but I have supported the club through some very low times and this 'new era' has brought about a new lease of life for our ailing club.

But of course, as with those other clubs you mentioned it may well all go badly. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## cambelt (Aug 18, 2017)

I think he has done a lot of smart things since he took the club over. He obviously knows its crucial to raise attendances, which a lot of owners seem to overlook, and is doing so very well. The infrastructure is vital if you are to do this and he's been aware of that, lots of other things as well but don't want to list every single one. The biggest mistake he has made, and what poses the biggest danger to BTFC, is him appointing himself manager which will be a disaster. The players will find themselves way too "close to the money" every week instead of being afforded a shield from it in the shape of a manager. This is made worse when the "money" is temperamental, bullying, egocentric and a poor manager by the standards of the league. The players will be in a horrible position if there is a dip in form because it will become very personal over the money he is paying them and he will never accept any responsibility for sending them out unprepared.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

YTC said:


> This, is an edit.


We are all editors.


----------



## bringbackelmo (Aug 18, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> It's difficult to predict what's going to happen. It might all go badly wrong. On the other hand, if the furore settles down and things go well on and off the field then maybe we'll be able to sustain a certain level of success and stability. GT certainly seems volatile and could do anything but there's not much we fans can do about it and I think most of us feel we owe GT a certain loyalty and respect given his level of investment and hard work. He seems anxious to please the fans and be respected and it seems out of order and ungrateful to kick it all back in his face.
> 
> Also, as I outlined above, without GT we'd be facing yet another season of mediocrity with ropey facilities and few fans, so most of us have mixed feelings. The Harry Parker story does show a different side to GT as there is not much more he could have done to help that boy.
> 
> ...



Thanks for responding. I appreciate the point about the facilities, that is certainly a positive thing that he has done for your club. It's just that the wage bill is absolutely absurd and that would really concern me. 

Even if you look at the likes of Fleetwood or Burton who have had the sort of success that GT is after, you can see that their crowds have grown, yes, but not by _that_ much. BTFC will never get gates of 10,000+ or whatever it will take to justify the wage bill. As you say, time will tell, but I don't think that GT has the temperament to be in this for the long haul, let alone anything else.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Personally I think he should be congratulated and shown appreciation for spending his hard-earned wealth in a way that will provide leisure and enjoyment for thousands of others.


While he belittles, antagonises, dismisses and threatens anyone who disagrees with him online? And uses mental health insults and poverty as a way of putting down people?

No, he's not worthy of any respect. He's a rich loudmouth with a monstrous ego who is solely interested in success for himself. The club is almost immaterial. Don't forget, you weren't the first club he came calling on, and just like a badge kissing journeyman footballer, his interest will fade just as quickly as it started if he's not getting what he wants out of this exercise.

As for jealousy, I can say - with my hand on my heart - if someone like this boasting buffoon crashed into Hamlet and tried to buy success and started painting lions and pictures of himself all over the ground, I'd go off and support Streatham Rovers or Brixton Skunk Dealers FC.

Enjoy your paid for success. But for me it would be too hollow to enjoy.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

Not expecting any sympathy for GT. He certainly hasn't done himself any favours. However, I hope that you can appreciate how BTFC fans have mixed feelings about this. It is our club and whilst we have concerns there is only so much we can do to change things. Our biggest wish is to enjoy the football and get behind the team whoever is at the helm. I think GT is a complex character to be honest who has obviously had a hard life in many ways and has worked extremely hard to get where he is now. I also think he's probably a sensitive and vulnerable bloke at heart who is used to scrapping and standing up for himself and at the same time wants to be liked and approved. I hope that people remember that and cut him some slack, although football being what it is it's inevitable that he'll get a lot of stick.

Anyway lads, enjoy the game tomorrow and hopefully it can be as positive as possible and a great advert for the non-league game. Personally I respect DHFU and I think you have a great club. I hope that we can both succeed in our various ways and achieve our ambitions.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

bringbackelmo said:


> Thanks for responding. I appreciate the point about the facilities, that is certainly a positive thing that he has done for your club. It's just that the wage bill is absolutely absurd and that would really concern me.
> 
> Even if you look at the likes of Fleetwood or Burton who have had the sort of success that GT is after, you can see that their crowds have grown, yes, but not by _that_ much. BTFC will never get gates of 10,000+ or whatever it will take to justify the wage bill. As you say, time will tell, but I don't think that GT has the temperament to be in this for the long haul, let alone anything else.



Fair points mate.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Aug 18, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm a Billericay Town fan. I'm not expecting any of you to like BTFC but having read the comments on this forum here is my take on the situation. I have no problem with your club and wish you luck. Feel free to come back at me on the points I've raised but bear in mind that I certainly won't be getting into a slagging match here as I am trying to build bridges not cause further strife amongst non-league fans.
> 
> ...


This has been said already above but just to reiterate that BTFC truly is now seen as GTFC. And that gives you, other fans and anyone associated with club a massive, massive issue considering the threats of violence, the mocking of society's most vulnerable, the calls for Twitter users to take their own life, and so much more.

Add all of this to the vulgarity of his lifestyle, his crass and disgusting boasting of this lifestyle, his criminal convictions and his disrespect of anyone who threatens to disagree with him, and your club is now seen as a cesspit of everything we, Dulwich Hamlet, and millions of people in this country and across the world fight to rid society of.

I feel genuinely sorry for many BTFC fans.


----------



## YTC (Aug 18, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Not expecting any sympathy for GT. He certainly hasn't done himself any favours. However, I hope that you can appreciate how BTFC fans have mixed feelings about this. It is our club and whilst we have concerns there is only so much we can do to change things. Our biggest wish is to enjoy the football and get behind the team whoever is at the helm. I think GT is a complex character to be honest who has obviously had a hard life in many ways and has worked extremely hard to get where he is now. I also think he's probably a sensitive and vulnerable bloke at heart who is used to scrapping and standing up for himself and at the same time wants to be liked and approved. I hope that people remember that and cut him some slack, although football being what it is it's inevitable that he'll get a lot of stick.
> 
> Anyway lads, enjoy the game tomorrow and hopefully it can be as positive as possible and a great advert for the non-league game. Personally I respect DHFU and I think you have a great club. I hope that we can both succeed in our various ways and achieve our ambitions.



Appreciate it Ben Alltimes - I know you're stuck between a rock and a hard place. I'd urge some of your 'newer' fans shall we say to jump off the band wagon, people like good old Mark Baker who come on here and give it all that about how we're jealous while attacking people online that don't like what GT's up to. Even when he us joking about suicide. I think as football fans, we'd all have a bit more respect for BTFC fans if they made their voice heard. 

At the moment, all we can hear is this.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

editor said:


> While he belittles, antagonises, dismisses and threatens anyone who disagrees with him online? And uses mental health insults and poverty as a way of putting down people?
> 
> No, he's not worthy of any respect. He's a rich loudmouth with a monstrous ego who is solely interested in success for himself. The club is almost immaterial. Don't forget, you weren't the first club he came calling on, and just like a badge kissing journeyman footballer, his interest will fade just as quickly as it started if he's not getting what he wants out of this exercise.
> 
> ...



Fair points, but not sure what you mean by 'buying success.' Surely all successful clubs do this to some extent?


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

ForwardHamlet said:


> This has been said already above but just to reiterate that BTFC truly is now seen as GTFC. And that gives you, other fans and anyone associated with club a massive, massive issue considering the threats of violence, the mocking of society's most vulnerable, the calls for Twitter users to take their own life, and so much more.
> 
> Add all of this to the vulgarity of his lifestyle, his crass and disgusting boasting of this lifestyle, his criminal convictions and his disrespect of anyone who threatens to disagree with him, and your club is now seen as a cesspit of everything we, Dulwich Hamlet, and millions of people in this country and across the world fight to rid society of.
> 
> I feel genuinely sorry for many BTFC fans.



I agree with you in many ways but the club is bigger than the owner and to be honest he's also taken a lot of vile abuse on twitter and the like. Also, in this country we seem to despise people who have done well for themselves. I personally don't like the crass boasting of GT's lifestyle but I also don't have a problem with a bloke who has pulled himself up out of nothing by hard work enjoying what he has earned. And as I said before there is a better side to GT that fans of other clubs may not be aware of. His throwaway remarks of twitter are stupid indeed but often they are not much more that that; stupid comments thrown out in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 18, 2017)

bringbackelmo said:


> Thanks for responding. I appreciate the point about the facilities, that is certainly a positive thing that he has done for your club. It's just that the wage bill is absolutely absurd and that would really concern me.
> 
> Even if you look at the likes of Fleetwood or Burton who have had the sort of success that GT is after, you can see that their crowds have grown, yes, but not by _that_ much. BTFC will never get gates of 10,000+ or whatever it will take to justify the wage bill. As you say, time will tell, but I don't think that GT has the temperament to be in this for the long haul, let alone anything else.



Even aside from how committed he is I wonder how long he can afford it for tbh. He's obviously a wealthy man but he's not Roman Abramovich and the club's income will barely make a dent in a £30k per week wage bill.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> I agree with you in many ways but the club is bigger than the owner and to be honest he's also taken a lot of vile abuse on twitter and the like. Also, in this country we seem to despise people who have done well for themselves. I personally don't like the crass boasting of GT's lifestyle but I also don't have a problem with a bloke who has pulled himself up out of nothing by hard work enjoying what he has earned.


Well, that and the dodgy criminal waste dumping.



> The Court found that Mr Tamplin had acted negligently to a high degree in committing the offences. He was fined a total of £45,000 and ordered to pay £30,789 towards the cost of the investigation and prosecution. The Judge set a period of 9 months imprisonment in default if the fine is not paid within 3 months.


----------



## cambelt (Aug 18, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> I agree with you in many ways but the club is bigger than the owner and to be honest he's also taken a lot of vile abuse on twitter and the like. Also, in this country we seem to despise people who have done well for themselves. I personally don't like the crass boasting of GT's lifestyle but I also don't have a problem with a bloke who has pulled himself up out of nothing by hard work enjoying what he has earned. And as I said before there is a better side to GT that fans of other clubs may not be aware of. His throwaway remarks of twitter are stupid indeed but often they are not much more that that; stupid comments thrown out in the heat of the moment.



I don't think the issues people have with Tamplin concern social mobility which you have alluded to a few times. It's not about jealousy it's about his own individual personality (fuelled by god knows what). I don't want to see his tacky wedding, or his ridiculous cars, or his McMansion. Especially so when a constant theme from him is that those who aren't millionaires are scum and not worthy of an opinion, especially if it disagrees with his.


----------



## YTC (Aug 18, 2017)

^ This - This has nothing to do with resenting someone who's done well for themselves. It's not classist, it's not jealousy, it's calling a cunt a cunt


----------



## cambelt (Aug 18, 2017)

editor said:


> Well, that and the dodgy criminal waste dumping.



He then boasted that the fine was loose change to him, which was typically classy....


----------



## HFCJohn (Aug 18, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> His throwaway remarks of twitter are stupid indeed but often they are not much more that that; stupid comments thrown out in the heat of the moment.



It's good to hear from a proper BTFC supporter and I can absolutely sympathise with a lot of what Ben Alltimes has posted. 

So far this season, I've had conversations with other Hendon fans, Tonbridge supporters and Enfield Town supporters and everyone has been saying pretty much the same thing. IF Tamplin was keeping his head below the parapet, quietly getting on with his investment and bettering the football club then yes, of course we'd all be raising eyebrows when the next £1,000pw + player signed on and we'd be wondering when he was going to get bored and pull his money out - but, there would be so much less hostility towards BTFC and in particular him than there is. Personally speaking, I don't care if he spends his money on a real life pride of lions to parade on matchdays - it's up to him. 

What he doesn't seem to grasp is that by and large Non-League football is built on showing respect and dignity. Respect for your opponents who have the same day-to-day struggles that you have to keep the club afloat and to try and attract new fans through the gates, and dignity both in victory and defeat. Tamplin has shown very little in the way of respect for opponents, dignity in victory or defeat and very little humility. He has no concept of how hard many hundreds of people work, unpaid, to keep their own clubs alive at this level. When he was talking about his outreach work with local schools - a laudable notion - he was talking about how special BTFC were for doing this as none of their rivals did. As I said earlier in the thread, every club at this level would love to be able to do this kind of thing, but we do not have a bottomless pit of money to dip into to pay players a full-time wage.

To describe some of his remarks on Twitter as 'throwaway' is highly disingenuous. Regardless of the intent behind them, he should know better than to be inviting someone to throw themselves off a tall building or in front of a train - particularly given his own mental health issues that he's battled in the past. There is absolutely no excuse for this kind of thing, no matter what the abuse that gets thrown his way. He was apparently warned by the FA a few weeks ago after his previous tweets around mental illness and addiction, all to no avail, apparently. Like it or not, he is an owner and manager of a Football Club. What he says and does reflects not only on himself, not only on Billericay, but on the league as a whole. At work, when I talk about football and Hendon, all I get asked about now is him. People see this level as a circus, as tin-pot, as mickey-mouse. 

This loose-cannon behaviour would worry me if this was the owner of my club. It's taking unpredictability to new levels. Not only that, but everything is about him. His post announcing that he was leaving Twitter until 'I've won the league' - not WE'VE won the league... He sees this as something personal and it just happens to be Billericay Town that is the medium he's found to pursue these personal aims. It really didn't matter to him whether it was Dagenham, Bishop's Stortford or Billericay - it's a personal crusade.

I wish all genuine Billericay fans well - they have always been a classy and welcoming bunch in the past, and I hope this continues in the future. But, I would suggest that now is a really good time for all BTFC fans with the long-term health of the club in mind, to get together and begin to plan for a future without Glenn Tamplin and his money, because despite his promises (which ring very similar to Karl Williams at Hornchurch and Bob Laslett at Margate) around being in it for the long-haul, the alternative future is revoltingly bleak.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

HFCJohn said:


> It's good to hear from a proper BTFC supporter and I can absolutely sympathise with a lot of what Ben Alltimes has posted.
> 
> So far this season, I've had conversations with other Hendon fans, Tonbridge supporters and Enfield Town supporters and everyone has been saying pretty much the same thing. IF Tamplin was keeping his head below the parapet, quietly getting on with his investment and bettering the football club then yes, of course we'd all be raising eyebrows when the next £1,000pw + player signed on and we'd be wondering when he was going to get bored and pull his money out - but, there would be so much less hostility towards BTFC and in particular him than there is. Personally speaking, I don't care if he spends his money on a real life pride of lions to parade on matchdays - it's up to him.
> 
> ...


Absolutely spot on. Great post.


----------



## Scolly (Aug 18, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Not expecting any sympathy for GT. He certainly hasn't done himself any favours. However, I hope that you can appreciate how BTFC fans have mixed feelings about this. It is our club and whilst we have concerns there is only so much we can do to change things. Our biggest wish is to enjoy the football and get behind the team whoever is at the helm. I think GT is a complex character to be honest who has obviously had a hard life in many ways and has worked extremely hard to get where he is now. I also think he's probably a sensitive and vulnerable bloke at heart who is used to scrapping and standing up for himself and at the same time wants to be liked and approved. I hope that people remember that and cut him some slack, although football being what it is it's inevitable that he'll get a lot of stick.



You 'must' be his PR!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 18, 2017)

YTC said:


> yeah, no idea what you're on about but I'll give it a google on my computer phone.


 Harks back to Captain Bob.bob...bob Maxwell.


----------



## cambelt (Aug 18, 2017)

HFCJohn said:


> It's good to hear from a proper BTFC supporter and I can absolutely sympathise with a lot of what Ben Alltimes has posted.
> 
> So far this season, I've had conversations with other Hendon fans, Tonbridge supporters and Enfield Town supporters and everyone has been saying pretty much the same thing. IF Tamplin was keeping his head below the parapet, quietly getting on with his investment and bettering the football club then yes, of course we'd all be raising eyebrows when the next £1,000pw + player signed on and we'd be wondering when he was going to get bored and pull his money out - but, there would be so much less hostility towards BTFC and in particular him than there is. Personally speaking, I don't care if he spends his money on a real life pride of lions to parade on matchdays - it's up to him.
> 
> ...



Wish I'd made that post.


----------



## NPDHFC (Aug 18, 2017)

Couldn't have written any better if I'd spent 5 years doing a doctorate thesis on the man.

Very well put sir.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 18, 2017)

HFCJohn See you've got Ollie Sprague back from them. A rare positive from Tamplin's player-signing profligacy.


----------



## HFCJohn (Aug 18, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> HFCJohn See you've got Ollie Sprague back from them. A rare positive from Tamplin's player-signing profligacy.



Yeah, I did wonder if something like this might happen given Ollie was missing from their first two matchday squads - he's not the kind of player to just sit on his arse and pick up his money. As you say, GT's scattergun approach to player recruitment does have the occasional benefit!


----------



## blueheaven (Aug 18, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm a Billericay Town fan. I'm not expecting any of you to like BTFC but having read the comments on this forum here is my take on the situation. I have no problem with your club and wish you luck. Feel free to come back at me on the points I've raised but bear in mind that I certainly won't be getting into a slagging match here as I am trying to build bridges not cause further strife amongst non-league fans.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this. I find it interesting to hear the views of a genuine BTFC fan who is open to discussion and isn't just posting to be antagonistic.

Personally I agree with a lot of your points and I think it's fair to say that, for most people, the problem isn't what GT's doing but how he's choosing to go about it. That said, I hugely disagree that jealousy has anything to do with the reaction Tamplin is getting (a character like that is the last thing I'd want at a club I support), and I also disagree that what he's doing is of any real benefit to the league (other than a very short-term boost in crowds at a few matches).

For me, what it boils down to is that I believe football clubs should at least _try_ to be self-sufficient. When clubs spend beyond their means, brushing other clubs out of their path along the way, and then end up going into administration because they can't pay the debts they've racked up, I consider it cheating. As football fans we've seen it way too many times in the past and there are numerous signs that it'll eventually happen again here.

My question for you would be, are Billericay fans actually vocally questioning what's happening, or are they all just happily going along with it? If it was my club (and I'm very glad it's not), I'd want to know what the actual long-term financial plan is. What happens if Tamplin runs out of money? What happens if his erratic behaviour leads to him pulling the plug? What happens if he dies? (That last one may seem extreme, but that's what happened to Gretna.)

I wish you and other reasonable  Billericay fans like you the best of luck, but I don't envy you at all. As ambitious and successful as I want Dulwich Hamlet to be, I see Tamplin's attitude as the exact opposite of everything that drew me to non-league football in the first place. I just can't see any scenario in which this is going to work out well, and the fall-out from that would be damaging to other clubs in the league too. I just find him to be loud-mouthed, arrogant and downright irresponsible.


----------



## blueheaven (Aug 18, 2017)

cambelt said:


> Disappointed about Kottoy, any intel on why he made that decision?



Personally I'm not too fussed about Kottoy. He looked decent, but no better an option than Kargbo/Beaney/Carew. The big loss is Sekajja. If I was a certain R Kelly-loving lion-bummer, he's exactly the sort of player I'd be looking to pick up. Hopefully that doesn't happen and Ibra's already got himself a move elsewhere.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 18, 2017)

I thought, it better for me to go through the whole post, copy and pasted, my responses in CAPITALS, not because I’m, ‘shouting’ in internet terms, just to differentiate my comments from the original:

I'm a Billericay Town fan. I'm not expecting any of you to like BTFC but having read the comments on this forum here is my take on the situation. I have no problem with your club and wish you luck. Feel free to come back at me on the points I've raised but bear in mind that I certainly won't be getting into a slagging match here as I am trying to build bridges not cause further strife amongst non-league fans.
I DON’T PARTICULARLY DISLIKE BILLERICAY TOWN, I’VE HAD SOME GOOD MOMENTS THERE DOWN THE DECADES. NOT MY FAVOURITE CLUB TO GO TO BY A LONG CHALK , BUT CERTAINLY HAS NEVER BEEN THE WORST. ALWAYS SAW YOUR GROOUND A NICE OLD QUIRKY ONE…PRE-DEVELOPMENT OBVIOUSLY.

I’ve been following events at BTFC recently and on reflection, some of what has been going on excites me and others stuff causes me some concern. I've tried to see things from both points of view, so here goes:

I’ve never met Glenn Tamplin personally but if I did I’d be the first to shake him by the hand and thank him for what he’s done for our club in such a short space of time. He’s taken a club in the doldrums of non-league football, put us on the map and given us a route to potential success. In doing so he’s professionalised the club and created fantastic facilities that will not only benefit the people of Billericay and Essex but also many away fans who will visit the club. He’s clearly passionate, wears his heart on his sleeve and has a social conscience. Personally I think he should be congratulated and shown appreciation for spending his hard-earned wealth in a way that will provide leisure and enjoyment for thousands of others.
THE DOLDRUMS OF NON-LEAGUE FOOTBALL? YOU MEAN THE LEVEL THAT BILLERICAY TOWN HAS PLAYED AT FOR EIGHTEEN OF THE LAST NINETEEN YEARS? IN FACT YOU’VE ONLY EVER SPENT ONE YEAR COMPETING AT A HIGHER LEVEL, WHICH WAS CONFERENCE SOUTH IN 2012/13, WHEN YOU CAME SECOND FROM BOTTOM & GOT RELEGATED! I WANT PROMOTION, BUT I CERTAINLY WOULDN’T CALL OUR CURRENT LEVEL ‘THE DOLDRUMS’. FACILITY WISE, I HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH HIM IMPROVING THE GROUND..IN FACT WHEN HE FIRST STARTED CHUCKING THE MONEY AROUND I SAID I’D ONLY TAKE HIM SERIOUSLY WHEN HE DEVELOPED THE GROUND ALONGSIDE IT…AT LEAST HE’S DONE THAT. FAR TOO MUCH THOUGH.

When people knock Glenn I can see why he gets angry and defensive. A bit of jealousy is to be expected (we used to be jealous of Canvey in the Jeff King days) but hatred and personal abuse is taking things too far. What would our rivals prefer, that BTFC stayed in the doldrums forever, never rising above this level of football, playing in front of 200 fans at a shabby, run-down stadium against other similar teams on muddy pitches with scrappy football? Do they think this represents a pure, unpolluted version of the game, untainted by money?
ONE THING I’M NOT IS JEALOUS OF BILLERICAY TOWN. I’M INTRIGUED AND ALSO EXTREMELY SAD. THE ODDS ARE AGAINST HIM TAKING YOU ALL THE WAY TO THE FOOTBALL LEAGUE, BUT IT CAN HAPPEN. TRUTH BE TOLD HE DOESN’T NEED TO ‘WASTE’ SO MUCH MONEY AT THIS LEVEL. I’M JUST GRATEFUL HE DIDN’T PUT A MANAGER IN PLACE LIKE OUR OWN GAVIN ROSE, WHO HE COULD HAVE GIVEN A BUDGET A THIRD OF WHAT HE’S PAYING, AND ANY PROVEN GAFFER AT OUR LEVEL COULD HAVE CHERRYPICKED OUR DIVISION TO GET A SIDE TO WIN THE BOSTIK PREMIER THIS SEASON. OF THAT I HAVE NO DOUBT. 

Things to consider:

1: Yes, GT is spending a huge amount on players’ wages but the kinds of players he has brought in bring excitement and publicity for the club. Personally I think the level of spending is OTT but usually you get what you pay for in football.
I DON’T DIASAGREE WITH THE PUBLICITY…THAT’S SIMPLY WHAT HAD TO BE DONE WITH THE OBSCENE WAGES HE’S PAYING FOR OUR LEVEL, AND IT WILL BRING THE CROWDS IN, AS HAS ALREADY BEEN PROVEN. BUT…WILL IT BRING IN THE NUMBER OF LOCALS THAT HE WANTS?  WHEN IT GOES WRONG, IF IT DOES, MAYBE NOT THIS YEAR, BUT WHENEVER, WILL HE TURN AND BLAME THE LOCAL COMMUNITY FOR NOT SUPPORTING HIM ENOUGH?

2: Having a rich backer in football is nothing unusual. Many, many clubs at all levels have this. A sad truth is that if you want to be successful in football you need money. Good intentions and management will only take you so far.
NO IT’S NOT. IN FACT WE ARE EXTREMELY UNUSUAL AT OUR LEVEL FOR NOT HAVING ANY BUSINESSMEN ON OUR BOARD, IN FACT WE DON’T EVEN HAVE A ‘BOARD OF DIRECTORS’ BUT AN OLD FAHSIONED FOOTBALL COMMITTEE OF TOTALLY VOLUNTERRS, NONE OF WHOM HAVE THE PROVERBIAL ‘POT TO PISS IN’.  I DON’T THINK ANYONE WOULD BE SO SHOCKED IF HE ‘SPLASHED THE CASH’ BUT IN TRUTH HE IS SPENDING FAR TOO MUCH MONEY THAN IS NEEDED TO GET OUT OF OUR DIVISION. BUT WITHOUT HIM DOING THAT YOU WOULDN’T BE GETTING THE EXPOSURE & THUS THE CROWDS YOU ARE GETTING, SO IT’S WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE FOR YOU, I SUPPOSE. BUT IT IS VERY MUCH A SLEDGEHAMMER TO CRACK AN EGGSHELL, FROM WHERE I’M STANDING, IF IT’S PROMOTION YOU ARE AFTER. 

3: The bigger Premier League clubs have far more money than smaller clubs. Should they also be demonised? Football has never been a level playing field in that respect. You are always going to get big clubs and small clubs, rich ones and poorer ones etc.
AS OTHERS HAVE SAID I DON’T THINK YOUR CLUB WOULD BE AS ‘DEMONISED’ IF IT WASN’T FOR SOME OF THE COMMENTS AND ACTIONS THE REST OF THE FOOTBALLING WORLD IS SEEING FROM MR. TAMPLIN. SURELY THERE SHOULD BE PEOPLE AROUND HIM WHO SHOULD BE ADVISING HIM WHAT TO POST, AND THE ETIQUETTE OF THINGS. MANY FANS FROM OTHER CLUBS SHOULD BE EXCITED ABOUT GOING TO YOUR NEW FACILITIES AND SEEING EXACTLY WHAT’S GOING ON…BUT MANY ARE TRADING IT, AS IF IT’S A FREAK SHOW AT A CIRCUS.

*to be continued in the next post.....*


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 18, 2017)

*to be continued in the next post.....*

My part two:

4: People mock the increased crowds at BTFC but what do you expect, and again, is there anything wrong or unusual about this? Any club that is successful attracts more fans and as GT says, BTFC is galvanising the community and putting the small town of BTFC on the map. More people coming to watch football has got to be good for the game.
I’M NOT MOCKING THEM PER SE, I WOULD EXPECT THEM TO INCREASE.  AS A LIFELONG HAMLET FAN I’VE SEEN OURS JUMP IMMENSELY AND QUICKLY OVER THE LAST FEW YEARS, AND WE HAVE HAD TO TAKE SOME MOCKING TOO. BUT-AH, ISN’T THERE ALWAYS A BUT-IF MR. TAMPLIN HADN’T GONE ON SO LOUDLY ABOUT GETTING TWO, THREE EVEN FOUR THOUSAND A WEEK THEN WE WOULDN’T BE KEEPING SUCH CLOSE TABS ON YOUR GATES, AND WOULD JUST SEE THEM AS A BIG INCREASE THAT WE’D EXPECT, FOR THE AMOUNT OF LOCAL INTEREST YOU’RE CREATING IN YOUR PART OF THE WORLD. WE SHOULD HAVE BEEN SAYING ‘BLIMEY, BILLERICAY HAD A DECENT CROWD AGAINST KINSTONIAN’…INSTEAD WE’RE LAUGHING BECAUSE OF TAMPLIN’S PREDICTIONS/ESTIMATES.

5: GT has brought fun and excitement to the Bostick League. He’s a showman, a businessman and a visionary. Because of him non-league football will get a boost in terms of media exposure and increased attendances at games. Every team in the league will benefit from BTFC’s publicity (Lowestoft for example got a bigger crowd last Tuesday than they would normally have expected.)
I’M NOT DISPUTING WE WILL GET A NUMBER OF CURIOUS LOCALS ON SATURDAY, AND OTHER CLUBS WILL BENEFIT TOO, AS YOU SAY LOWESTOFT DID. BUT THAT IS NOT A REASON TO SAY HE’S DOING A GREAT JOB. PEROSNALLY SPEAKING I DON’T NEED MR. TAMPLIN TO BRING FUN AND EXCITEMENT INTO THE BOSTIK LEAGUE. I HAVE BEEN FOLLOWING THE HAMLET MAN AND BOY SINCE 1974, AND HAVE NOW BEEN ON THE CHAMPION HILL TERRACES, AS WELL AS AWAY GAMES, FOR OVER FOUR DECADES. OUR CURRENT SPELL UNDER GAVIN ROSE OVER THE BEST PART OF THE LAST DECADE HAS BROUGHT ME FAR MORE FUN AND EXCITEMENT INTO MY LIFE THAN I EVER BELIEVED POSSIBLE. HE’S A SHOWMAN? YES, WITHOUT A DOUBT, BUT THAT’S NOT ALWAYS A GOOD THING. HE’S A BUSINESSMAN? YES, BUT ONE WHO’S CLEARLY PREPARED TO CUT CORNERS AND BREAK THE LAW, WHICH IS PUBLIC RECORD. A VISIONARY? MAYBE FROM WHERE YOU’RE SITTING…BUT IT’S FAR TOO EARLY TO SAY THAT. IN FIVE YEARS TIME IF YOU’RE MORE THAN HOLDING YOUR OWN IN THE NATIONAL LEAGUE NATIONAL, THEN I MIGHT ACCEPT THAT, EVEN IF I MIGHT NOT USE THAT EXACT WORD MYSELF, BUT UNTIL THEN…MY PERSONAL JURY IS OUT.

Having said all this, here are a few concerns:

1: It is important that everyone at BTFC acts with dignity and humility in a way that wins friends and doesn’t make us a ‘hate’ club or ‘toxic.’ I would prefer if we had rivals who grudgingly respect us rather than despise us. I fear we have set ourselves up as the ‘great Satan’ of our league who are making headlines for the wrong reasons. We don’t want a situation where families are put off the club because of negative publicity (the same goes for sponsors.) Nor do we want confrontational and potentially aggressive atmospheres at matches caused by antagonism created by Twitter spats etc.
THOSE TWO WORDS: ‘DIGNITY’ AND ‘HUMILITY’. UNTIL MR. TAMPLIN LOOKS THEM UP IN A DICTIONARY AND WORKS OUT HOW TO IMPLEMENT THEM YOU ARE DOOMED & THE VAST MAJORITY OF NON-LEAGUE WILL BE LAUGHING AT YOU, AGAPE AT WHAT YOU ARE DOING, WITH NO RESPECT AT ALL. RESPECT HAS TO BE EARNED. FORTUNATELY I DON’T USE TWITTER, BUT HAVE SEEN ENOUGH OF HIS POSTS TO WONDER HOW ON EARTH HE CAN EVEN GET AWAY WITH SOME OF THEM. FOR THE RECORD I AM NOT A MR. TAMPLIN  OR A BILELRICAY TOWN ‘HATER’, MORE OF A ‘PITIER’. 

2: It would be better in my opinion to answer the ‘haters’ with dignity and restraint. There’s no point getting into slagging matches. Let them think and say what they want and let the football do the talking. Let’s be professional in the way we conduct ourselves. If people slag us off a polite and dignified response achieves more than responding with insults. It makes the other person look bad and it doesn’t get the rise they are looking for.
YOU HAVE TO LOOK AT THOUGH, WHY PEOPLE ARE POSTING AND TO DO THAT YOU HAVE TO LOOK AT THE POSTS FROM MR. TAMPLIN HIMSELF. IT IS NOT THE SO-CALLED ‘HATERS’ THAT HAVE TO ACT WITH ‘DIGITY’ AND ‘RESTRAINT’  BUT THE MAN HIMSELF!

3: Self-confidence is good but boasting isn’t, especially when we haven’t won anything much yet. Even when we do win stuff we need to be gracious in victory, not gloating.
I THINK YOU SHOULD BE TELLING HIM THAT, NOT EXPLAINING TO US, TO BE HONEST.

4: Personally I like the mural but I wonder if it was wise having pictures of GT on it. This will be an easy target for away fans and internet trolls. GT is a working class man from Essex and he may offend middle class sensibilities with his tastes, but so what?
I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH MURALS IN FOOTBALL…AND HAVING PUMPED IN, TO THE ‘ORDINARY MAN IN THE STREET’ A PROVERBIAL SMALL LOTTERY WIN, HE CAN DO WHAT HE LIKES.  BUT HE IS ONLY SETTING HIMSELF UP FOR ‘ABUSE’ BY DOING SO, AND SHOULDN'T BE SURPRISED WHEN HALF OF THE NON-LEAGUE WORLD ARE LAUGHING AT HIM AS A RESULT.

5: GT is untested as a manager and I hope that he does well this season. But if not I hope that he will leave the football side in the capable hands of an experiences and talented manager and concentrate on what he does best; having a dream and taking the necessary steps to make it a reality.
IT’S BLOODY LUDICROUS THAT HE’S ON THE BENCH TO BE HONEST, AND I THINK, THAT’S WHAT YOU’RE REALLY SAYING IN THIS POST. BUT WITH WHAT WE’VE SEEN OF MR. TAMPLIN ALREADY, WITH HIS COMMENTS AND HIS PERCEIVED EGO, DO YOU HONESTLY THINK HE WILL EVER LET AN ESTABLISHED MANAGER JUST GET ON AND MANAGE, WITH THE MONEY HE’S PUMPED IN? I CERTAINLY DON’T THINK SO.
Anyway, that’s my comments done and dusted, I don’t expect you to agree with them all, but at least respect them a little, especially as I’ve ‘wasted’ my lunch break typing this all up!
Personally, with the huge budget you’re working on, which is unprecedented at Isthmian League level, even when there have been rich owners in the past, anything other than a romp to the title must be seen as a huge failure for you.
I’ve already said I don’t hate Billericay Town per se, but with your hugely inflated budget don’t pretend there’s a ‘level playing field’ out there, no matter how much work you do on your bumpy pitch. If we come second and go up in the play-offs, behind you winning the title, then I will resent you for the rest of your life. Because, no matter what you say about there having always been rich owners in football, I will never forgive your club for denying me what would have been the only Isthmian League title in my lifetime.
Anyway, thanks for posting on here, and having the bollocks to try to defend your club. It is appreciated by me, at least.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 18, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> *to be continued in the next post.....*
> 
> My part two:
> 
> ...


 I also forgot to say...if anyone of 'his ilk' ever took over The Hamlet I certainly wouldn't get excited. I'd pick and choose my game, spend the few matches I go to moaning in 'Old Skool Dinosaur' corner, and enjoy the rest of my life going to games elsewhere. Like anyone who becomes disillusioned with their football club: your Club will always be in your heart, but there are limits as to how much you can support that heavy heart...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 18, 2017)

I think Every team will earmark their fixtures vs. Billericay to be the games they most want to win (aside from t&m in our case, natch). All this focus and publicity can make life more difficult on the pitch in that regard.


----------



## cambelt (Aug 18, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> Personally I'm not too fussed about Kottoy. He looked decent, but no better an option than Kargbo/Beaney/Carew. The big loss is Sekajja. If I was a certain R Kelly-loving lion-bummer, he's exactly the sort of player I'd be looking to pick up. Hopefully that doesn't happen and Ibra's already got himself a move elsewhere.



Will answer on transfer thread


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 18, 2017)

Some comments in here about alluding to what BTFC fans are doing to prepare for when it inevitably falls apart.  Pleased to see they are looking into forming a Supporters Trust.  There is a group of fans who are concerned about the impact on the long-term, but are obviously rather concerned about being too out in the open on this for fear as being labelled as "haters".


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

editor said:


> Well, that and the dodgy criminal waste dumping.



But he's paid the price for that. There's no evidence he's still doing anything dodgy now. I am sure you'll agree that everyone deserves another chance even if they do make mistakes and bad things. A lot have people have a past that that would rather leave in the past and personally I don't think it makes somebody a write-off.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

cambelt said:


> I don't think the issues people have with Tamplin concern social mobility which you have alluded to a few times. It's not about jealousy it's about his own individual personality (fuelled by god knows what). I don't want to see his tacky wedding, or his ridiculous cars, or his McMansion. Especially so when a constant theme from him is that those who aren't millionaires are scum and not worthy of an opinion, especially if it disagrees with his.



I agree mate. It may be a matter of personal taste. I think GT is just proud of his achievements despite many his setbacks. And he feels entitled to point to his achievements when he feels that others who haven't achieved much (in his opinion) are on his case. I find it vulgar and inappropriate as well but I am trying to put myself in his shoes and understand why he acts the way he does.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

HFCJohn said:


> It's good to hear from a proper BTFC supporter and I can absolutely sympathise with a lot of what Ben Alltimes has posted.
> 
> So far this season, I've had conversations with other Hendon fans, Tonbridge supporters and Enfield Town supporters and everyone has been saying pretty much the same thing. IF Tamplin was keeping his head below the parapet, quietly getting on with his investment and bettering the football club then yes, of course we'd all be raising eyebrows when the next £1,000pw + player signed on and we'd be wondering when he was going to get bored and pull his money out - but, there would be so much less hostility towards BTFC and in particular him than there is. Personally speaking, I don't care if he spends his money on a real life pride of lions to parade on matchdays - it's up to him.
> 
> ...



I agree with much of what you say and I do not believe the comments were appropriate. Personally I believe they were unedifying and puerile and somebody in GT's position should be more careful. But it's also true that he was on the receiving end of some nasty abuse.

Here's one BTFC fan who believes in respect and dignity which is why I respect DHFC and the way you've built up your club.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

Scolly said:


> You 'must' be his PR!


Bit strange if I was. I've never met the bloke personally.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> Thanks for posting this. I find it interesting to hear the views of a genuine BTFC fan who is open to discussion and isn't just posting to be antagonistic.
> 
> Personally I agree with a lot of your points and I think it's fair to say that, for most people, the problem isn't what GT's doing but how he's choosing to go about it. That said, I hugely disagree that jealousy has anything to do with the reaction Tamplin is getting (a character like that is the last thing I'd want at a club I support), and I also disagree that what he's doing is of any real benefit to the league (other than a very short-term boost in crowds at a few matches).
> 
> ...



I get all that mate. Difficult situation. All I can do is hope for the best.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I thought, it better for me to go through the whole post, copy and pasted, my responses in CAPITALS, not because I’m, ‘shouting’ in internet terms, just to differentiate my comments from the original:
> 
> I'm a Billericay Town fan. I'm not expecting any of you to like BTFC but having read the comments on this forum here is my take on the situation. I have no problem with your club and wish you luck. Feel free to come back at me on the points I've raised but bear in mind that I certainly won't be getting into a slagging match here as I am trying to build bridges not cause further strife amongst non-league fans.
> I DON’T PARTICULARLY DISLIKE BILLERICAY TOWN, I’VE HAD SOME GOOD MOMENTS THERE DOWN THE DECADES. NOT MY FAVOURITE CLUB TO GO TO BY A LONG CHALK , BUT CERTAINLY HAS NEVER BEEN THE WORST. ALWAYS SAW YOUR GROOUND A NICE OLD QUIRKY ONE…PRE-DEVELOPMENT OBVIOUSLY.
> ...



Thanks for this mate, you speak a lot of sense.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> *to be continued in the next post.....*
> 
> My part two:
> 
> ...



Cheers mate, no time to answer all your points in detail but I appreciate the respectful response and to be honest hope both our clubs succeed. Enjoy the game tomorrow.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> I think Every team will earmark their fixtures vs. Billericay to be the games they most want to win (aside from t&m in our case, natch). All this focus and publicity can make life more difficult on the pitch in that regard.



I agree, which is why it's unrealistic to expect Billericay to romp to victory in every single game.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

Not going to reply any more for now. May the best team win tomorrow. Cheers guys.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> I agree, which is why it's unrealistic to expect Billericay to romp to victory in every single game.


But given the massively unfair and disproportionate skewing of money and resources, it's highly likely. Rarely could a victory be so hollow.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

editor said:


> But given the massively unfair and disproportionate skewing of money and resources, it's highly likely. Rarely could a victory be so hollow.



But you could say the same about a match between - say - Chelsea and Huddersfield in the Premier League couldn't you?


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 18, 2017)

editor said:


> But given the massively unfair and disproportionate skewing of money and resources, it's highly likely. Rarely could a victory be so hollow.



Would a victory for 'rich clubs' like Chelsea over small-town clubs be seen as hollow? Even in the Premier League there is no guarantee that wealthy and well-supported clubs will win every game and even if they do it's not always by a seven goal margin. That's just a reality of football surely?


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> But you could say the same about a match between - say - Chelsea and Huddersfield in the Premier League couldn't you?


Not really. They're professional teams competing in the biggest league in the world, and both enjoy a turnover in the many millions. And besides, we're talking about non league football, and that kind of big-cash-buys-results spending is exactly what many fans want to get away from.

The disparity of wealth and resources between Billericay and the other teams in the same league is obscenely vast. Your weekly wage bill is probably close to what some teams have to make do with _for an entire season. _


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 18, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> But you could say the same about a match between - say - Chelsea and Huddersfield in the Premier League couldn't you?



But that's the (probably) wealthiest team against the (probably) least wealthiest team in PL terms. Chelsea are competing with at least three or four teams with comparable finances, and another three or four teams who aren't a million miles away. That's more than a third of the PL.

The comparative reality of the Isthmian Premier League this year (and I'm not suggesting I know the budgets/finances of any teams) is one Chelsea, maybe four to five Stokes, around ten Bournemouths, and the remainder being Huddersfields.

Which is a long way round to saying the League is never an even playing field, but this year has created a single disparity that's unlike pretty much any other.

In some opinions we're the second favourites, but we've let two players move on to get better deals from last years squad, we've let a promising trialist move on because the wage budget has shrunk, and we've brought in a couple of players on short term arrangements because we can't offer them anything longer. There is no comparison.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 18, 2017)

There are plenty of people who aren't happy with the massive amounts of money put in to the likes of Chelsea and Man City though. Ben Alltimes you seem to be implying that no-one questions it which really isn't the case. In relative terms it's more extreme here still though.


----------



## EDC (Aug 18, 2017)

Why Chelsea?  We've been outspent by United and City the last few years.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 18, 2017)

The Premier League comparison falls down because the wage bill gap in the Isthmian Prem is much wider, but also because the PL is professional teams versus professional teams, whereas Billericay (whilst not yet officially full-time) are apparently paying a whole squad over twice what I've ever earned but playing teams of proper part-timers.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 18, 2017)

Fair play to Ben Alltimes for coming on and putting the ricay fan view across. At the end of the day, itl be the players not Tamplin that win it, and whilst you may have some ex PL, my scrotum has more tactical nous than your manager


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 18, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Cheers mate, no time to answer all your points in detail but I appreciate the respectful response and to be honest hope both our clubs succeed. Enjoy the game tomorrow.


 No problem, I don't expect you to respond to be honest, I'm just offering my viewpoint in response to yours. Feel free to say hello tomorrow, I'll be the bloke at the bottom of the steps selling the '50/50' tickets.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

WTF?


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

Buzzed: What’s wrong with Glenn Tamplin and his Billericay Town FC takeover


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 19, 2017)

I'd just like to remind everyone accusations of jealousy towards Tamplin for owning a football club can't apply to me.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 19, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'd just like to remind everyone accusations of jealousy towards Tamplin for owning a football club can't apply to me.



Stop bringing politics onto an oversized phallus.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 19, 2017)

I think I've maintained a certain balanced aloofness and even self-critique over this whole Billericay thing... but you just know by kick-off I'm gonna be screaming "YOU'RE A LION-BUMMER!!"


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 19, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No problem, I don't expect you to respond to be honest, I'm just offering my viewpoint in response to yours. Feel free to say hello tomorrow, I'll be the bloke at the bottom of the steps selling the '50/50' tickets.



Wasn't at the game but if I'm at the AGP for the return fixture seek me out and I'll get you a beer at one of our 25 overpriced bars.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2017)

He's so misunderstood



He gets rightly destroyed in the replies.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2017)

Here's what Billericay Town FC  retweeted


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 19, 2017)

editor said:


> Here's what Billericay Town FC  retweeted



What's wrong with that? They retweeted a player's tweet.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> What's wrong with that? They retweeted a player's tweet.


Oh I don't know. Call me old fashioned, but an image of one of their players with bags of money in their hands seems just a tad tasteless.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 20, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> But you could say the same about a match between - say - Chelsea and Huddersfield in the Premier League couldn't you?


The difference is that instead of having half a dozen top clubs competing on relatively level terms, our league is now like one Chelsea (or Manchester City) and 23 Huddersfields.  Billericay's reported budget is £30k a week.  Havant's was reported as around £8-10k a week last season, which is huge for our level.  It's unlikely anyone else is spending more than around £5k a week, which I believe is roughly what Hamlet spend.


----------



## YTC (Aug 20, 2017)

'The Harry Parker Op Fund' Charity really showing their class this afternoon on Twitter.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 20, 2017)

Protected account. Screen grabs!?


----------



## YTC (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## YTC (Aug 20, 2017)

They went private after donors started saying they'd be making complaints and they wish they'd never donated.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 20, 2017)

When I were a lad dreaming of football stardom it was never scoring a last minute winner in a World Cup final or anything like that, it was always having an official charity partner call me a cock with green hair.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 20, 2017)

#gingerhairpinktrousers


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Aug 20, 2017)

Imagine being a charity partner and fucking up that badly you make your account private.

Its not that I even feel bad you just laugh at such utter fucking stupidity.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 20, 2017)

Words fail me.


----------



## EDC (Aug 20, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> When I were a lad dreaming of football stardom it was never scoring a last minute winner in a World Cup final or anything like that, it was always having an official charity partner call me a cock with green hair.


My hero


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 20, 2017)

A twitter account that exists to fundraise for an ill child abusing people is just so ridiculous, so _Blue Jam_ it adds to my suspicions this is all on some level a deliberate performative act.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Not really. They're professional teams competing in the biggest league in the world, and both enjoy a turnover in the many millions. And besides, we're talking about non league football, and that kind of big-cash-buys-results spending is exactly what many fans want to get away from.
> 
> The disparity of wealth and resources between Billericay and the other teams in the same league is obscenely vast. Your weekly wage bill is probably close to what some teams have to make do with _for an entire season. _



 I wonder what you make of the Scottish Premiership? That also seems obscenely unbalanced. Personally I wouldn't like to be in a league like that even if my team won it every season. The good news about BTFC is that they can rise to a level where they are surrounded by similar clubs in financial terms, thus levelling the playing field. Celtic can't do that.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 22, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> The Premier League comparison falls down because the wage bill gap in the Isthmian Prem is much wider, but also because the PL is professional teams versus professional teams, whereas Billericay (whilst not yet officially full-time) are apparently paying a whole squad over twice what I've ever earned but playing teams of proper part-timers.



Would you like to see a 'maximum wage bill' rule implemented in our league?


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 22, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> But that's the (probably) wealthiest team against the (probably) least wealthiest team in PL terms. Chelsea are competing with at least three or four teams with comparable finances, and another three or four teams who aren't a million miles away. That's more than a third of the PL.
> 
> The comparative reality of the Isthmian Premier League this year (and I'm not suggesting I know the budgets/finances of any teams) is one Chelsea, maybe four to five Stokes, around ten Bournemouths, and the remainder being Huddersfields.
> 
> ...



Look at the SPL for an example of this. I totally get what you're saying and basically agree. However, as I said before there will never be a proper 'level playing field.' Your own club will probably have a massive financial advantage over a club like Met Police with their 50 fans. At least look on the bright side and consider that (all being well) BTFC will no longer be a problem in the Isthmian League in a few years.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> I wonder what you make of the Scottish Premiership?


I've no interest and I'm not sure why you're bringing it up because any comparison would still fall far short of big spending Billericay's sudden and ludicrously over-financed position in a league where most clubs struggle just to keep afloat.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 22, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Would you like to see a 'maximum wage bill' rule implemented in our league?


I'd like to see the commodity form abolished.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Your own club will probably have a massive financial advantage over a club like Met Police with their 50 fans. At least look on the bright side and consider that (all being well) BTFC will no longer be a problem in the Isthmian League in a few years.


But that 'advantage' came about because Dulwich reached out to the community in many ways and the crowds grew organically, like they should. That's a lot different to having a millionaire parachute in, endlessly boast about he's going to buy success and spend so much money that it skews the entire league in the favour of the club he's suddenly declared his love for.

But these new fans coming in expecting success will fade away just as quickly when the money dries up.

The sight of Billericay fans leaving in swarms with 15 mins to go against Hamlet at your place last season should worry the fuck out of you.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 22, 2017)

editor said:


> But that 'advantage' came about because Dulwich reached out to the community in many ways and the crowds grew organically, like they should. That's a lot different to having a millionaire parachute in, endlessly boast about he's going to buy success and spend so much money that it skews the entire league in the favour of the club he's suddenly declared his love for.
> 
> But these new fans coming in expecting success will fade away just as quickly when the money dries up.
> 
> The sight of Billericay fans leaving in swarms with 15 mins to go against Hamlet at your place last season should worry the fuck out of you.



What do you suggest we do about it?


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> What do you suggest we do about it?


It's not for me to suggest what fans of another club should do, but enthusiastically lapping it all up without criticism and making excuses for Tamplin's excessive behaviour without sparing a second's thought what will happen if it all goes tits up doesn't seem the greatest way to prepare for an uncertain future.

If it happened at Hamlet and the fans all went along with it, I'd find another team to support. But that's just me. I stopped supporting my big team because I saw how a big spending, all-controlling rich twat can destroy everything I liked about the experience.

PS What was your thoughts about the Billericay fans that flooded out the gate when they were losing to Hamlet?


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 22, 2017)

Fair enough.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 22, 2017)

Shitehawk are bottom #justsaying


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 22, 2017)

As you can see from my posts I'm not lapping up anything without criticism. I have concerns as well but for us BTFC fans it is a bit more nuanced. Not expecting you lot to see it that way at all.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 22, 2017)

Billericay is barely even a town. Terrible place.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 22, 2017)

And it will all go bust because their owner is not all there.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 22, 2017)

He is also back on twitter


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 22, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Billericay is barely even a town. Terrible place.



Well, not everyone would prefer south London. I used to live in Stockwell so I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 22, 2017)

editor said:


> I've no interest and I'm not sure why you're bringing it up because any comparison would still fall far short of big spending Billericay's sudden and ludicrously over-financed position in a league where most clubs struggle just to keep afloat.



Why does it bother you so much?


----------



## SDE (Aug 22, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> He is also back on twitter



#Michael'sWatching


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 22, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Well, not everyone would prefer south London. I used to live in Stockwell so I know what I'm talking about.



True. I would spend all my time worrying about the owner of the club being a loose cannon and going bust though. 

I inevitably get the last laugh.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 22, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> True. I would spend all my time worrying about the owner of the club being a loose cannon and going bust though.
> 
> I inevitably get the last laugh.



Needless to say. I had the last laugh


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Why does it bother you so much?


Ah, so instead of actually engaging with the discussion which you've started, you're now trying the classic derail tactic. Nice.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> As you can see from my posts I'm not lapping up anything without criticism. I have concerns as well but for us BTFC fans it is a bit more nuanced. Not expecting you lot to see it that way at all.


You've made quite a few excuses/dismissals for Tamplin's behaviour.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> He is also back on twitter


Telling the WHOLE WORLD about all the WONDERFUL THINGS he does for charity.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Aug 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Ah, so instead of actually engaging with the discussion which you've started, you're now trying the classic derail tactic. Nice.


For someone who quite clearly takes some joy from facilitating discussion, you don't half get aggressive/dismissive rather quickly.


----------



## bringbackelmo (Aug 22, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> He is also back on twitter



Of course he is, despite promising to stay away until he won the league. Can't live without the attention.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 22, 2017)

This. Is. Urban.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

ForwardHamlet said:


> For someone who quite clearly takes some joy from facilitating discussion, you don't half get aggressive/dismissive rather quickly.


Why does it bother you so much?


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> This. Is. Urban.


----------



## YTC (Aug 22, 2017)

'That's the Look'
'That's the Look'

*'THE LOOK OF LOVE'*


----------



## YTC (Aug 22, 2017)

I'd like to apologise to everyone for that this thread has become. A never ending, hate filled piss bucket of noise.

I wish I could delete it, as I think we've all reached peak Tampz now. 43 games to go, only one more encounter with the meat mountain.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

YTC said:


> I'd like to apologise to everyone for that this thread has become. A never ending, hate filled piss bucket of noise.
> 
> I wish I could delete it, as I think we've all reached peak Tampz now. 43 games to go, only one more encounter with the meat mountain.


I find it quite entertaining myself, and if you hadn't started it, someone else would have. Besides, it's good to have an alternative to the sponsored Sun articles and all the other puffed up PR nonsense that's out there. This fella wants to be talked about, and there's plenty of people here happy to oblige, so it's a win all round, no?

*Please note: there is an 'ignore thread' facility for anyone upset at the mere existence of this thread.


----------



## YTC (Aug 22, 2017)

We could all take head from the management on this one, regardless of our past endeavours in this here thread.



You know, until he hits a kid or something.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

YTC said:


> We could all take head from the management on this one, regardless of our past endeavours in this here thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, until he hits a kid or something.



Or tells a rival fan to commit suicide.


----------



## YTC (Aug 22, 2017)

that's like a week old now mate, 24 hour news cycle yeah? zzzzzzzz


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

YTC said:


> that's like a week old now mate, 24 hour news cycle yeah? zzzzzzzz


Sorry, I didn't realise his reputation got washed clean after a week.


----------



## YTC (Aug 22, 2017)

oh give it a rest for an evening editor


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

YTC said:


> oh give it a rest for an evening editor


For a thread you wished you didn't start, you aren't 'alf doing your best to keep it alive! 

Anyway, this is the kind of manager I'd like.


----------



## Kerriesfriend (Aug 22, 2017)

Not this one though. Take that as you will (I didn't start the fire...)


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

This guy's got class:


----------



## JonTheRevelator (Aug 23, 2017)

This Sums the situation up better than I can Meet Glenn Tamplin: the Donald Trump of non-league football

The problem with Tamplin is he has gone for hard and fast PR which is great, however what he has not accounted for is when you raise your PR at such a rate you are going to be on everyone's radar and not everyone will not agree with what you do and how you do it.  The big issue is he loves the love but can't stand the times when people question his videos of overhyped team talks, question his taste and point out the money he is spending.  The only people that will ultimately love what he is doing are the people of Billericay and he seems to be unable to get his heard round the fact that those outside the club will judge and for every positive comment there are 3 negative.

The issue of not all Billericay fans are bad guys I get, but there are those that venomously back him when he is wrong and point towards a UKIP style argument of "How can I be racist my best mates black", in their case they point out his charity work as a reason to put him above criticism, for me thats a cop out and makes those fans part of the problem, the refusal to judge him as you would anyone in your daily life because of money/charity is for me nuts.  Huntley might of been a good caretaker but he was still a murderer.

I am not jealous and I am not a hater but I think he is classless due to his language and threats I think he has utterly terrible taste and I think he is spending too much money, cracking a nut with a sledgehammer,


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Aug 23, 2017)

JonTheRevelator said:


> This Sums the situation up better than I can Meet Glenn Tamplin: the Donald Trump of non-league football
> 
> The problem with Tamplin is he has gone for hard and fast PR which is great, however what he has not accounted for is when you raise your PR at such a rate you are going to be on everyone's radar and not everyone will not agree with what you do and how you do it.  The big issue is he loves the love but can't stand the times when people question his videos of overhyped team talks, question his taste and point out the money he is spending.  The only people that will ultimately love what he is doing are the people of Billericay and he seems to be unable to get his heard round the fact that those outside the club will judge and for every positive comment there are 3 negative.
> 
> ...



All fair points.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 23, 2017)

editor said:


> It's not for me to suggest what fans of another club should do, but enthusiastically lapping it all up without criticism and making excuses for Tamplin's excessive behaviour without sparing a second's thought what will happen if it all goes tits up doesn't seem the greatest way to prepare for an uncertain future.
> 
> If it happened at Hamlet and the fans all went along with it, I'd find another team to support. But that's just me. I stopped supporting my big team because I saw how a big spending, all-controlling rich twat can destroy everything I liked about the experience.
> 
> PS What was your thoughts about the Billericay fans that flooded out the gate when they were losing to Hamlet?



It's quite clear that not all BTFC fans are going a long with it.  I think Ben Alltimes has made it quite clear that he is not happy with a lot of what is going on.  I also made the point earlier that a core of their support are looking at means to protect their club in the long-term in case (when?) it falls apart, i.e. forming a supporters trust.  Just because they don't come on this forum or other social media to publish this doesn't mean it's not happening.  In fact, if I was in their shoes, I would work behind the scenes too.  They clearly have a very emotional owner, and if they were to publicly question him, then who knows what he might do?  He has all the aces and a lot of toys that he could throw out of his pram.

Also, the billy big bollocks on who has more fans is embarrassing.  It doesn't make the views of Billericay's core support any less valid...just because others have turned up due the PR (be it good or bad).


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 23, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> It's quite clear that not all BTFC fans are going a long with it.  I think Ben Alltimes has made it quite clear that he is not happy with a lot of what is going on.  I also made the point earlier that a core of their support are looking at means to protect their club in the long-term in case (when?) it falls apart, i.e. forming a supporters trust.  Just because they don't come on this forum or other social media to publish this doesn't mean it's not happening.  In fact, if I was in their shoes, I would work behind the scenes too.  They clearly have a very emotional owner, and if they were to publicly question him, then who knows what he might do?  He has all the aces and a lot of toys that he could throw out of his pram.
> 
> Also, the billy big bollocks on who has more fans is embarrassing.  It doesn't make the views of Billericay's core support any less valid...just because others have turned up due the PR (be it good or bad).


 Though, of course, while supporter ownership can save and stabilise a club, who knows what the future holds if they then give up ownership in the hope of success when a rich man comes along a la Portsmouth, for example?


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 23, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Though, of course, while supporter ownership can save and stabilise a club, who knows what the future holds if they then give up ownership in the hope of success when a rich man comes along a la Portsmouth, for example?



Don't be mean.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> It's quite clear that not all BTFC fans are going a long with it.


Good job that no one here is making such a stupid claim then, isn't it? I've certainly never claimed that every single BTFC fan is embracing the idiot's antics.

I imagine there are plenty who are cringing every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 23, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> Don't be mean.


I'm not being mean...I'm being factual. Pompey fans have accepted that supporter ownership will not work for the long-term, if they want to progress up the divisions, in their attempts to grab onto Southampton's coat-tails...ok, I accept that last bit may have been a little bit mean!


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 24, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Look at the SPL for an example of this. I totally get what you're saying and basically agree. However, as I said before there will never be a proper 'level playing field.' Your own club will probably have a massive financial advantage over a club like Met Police with their 50 fans.


Met Police were promoted to the Premier Division two seasons befroe Hamlet.  At that time our average attendance was 225 and *they* had a big advantage over *us* because of the way their team was funded by the Police Lottery.  We certainly didn't have a bigger playing budget than them at that time.  But of course their attendances haven't gorwn, even with a few good finishes at Premier Division level, and now it seems their lottery funding has been scaled back.  Our crowd growth came before the budget increase.  We've only been able to become one of the bigger budget Premier Division sides because of our crowds, not the other way around.



B.I.G said:


> Billericay is barely even a town. Terrible place.





Ben Alltimes said:


> Well, not everyone would prefer south London. I used to live in Stockwell so I know what I'm talking about.


You probably don't realise B.I.G is an Essex Man, so he knows what he's talking about!    (Personally I prefer Billericay to Hornchurch any day!)



YTC said:


> I'd like to apologise to everyone for that this thread has become. A never ending, hate filled piss bucket of noise.
> 
> I wish I could delete it, as I think we've all reached peak Tampz now. 43 games to go, only one more encounter with the meat mountain.


I think it's time to work out how to use that "ignore thread" facility that Editor has mentioned in the past, but which I've never yet deployed.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 24, 2017)

YTC said:


> I'd like to apologise to everyone for that this thread has become. A never ending, hate filled piss bucket of noise.
> 
> I wish I could delete it, as I think we've all reached peak Tampz now. 43 games to go, only one more encounter with the meat mountain.


I think all this talk about tamplin and Billericay has distracted us from what supporting Dulwich Hamlet is actually really about: me.


----------



## YTC (Aug 24, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> I think all this talk about tamplin and Billericay has distracted us from what supporting Dulwich Hamlet is actually really about: me.



Get that megaphone on Monday.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 25, 2017)

So the BBC will be showing their FA Cup game on Iplayer against Didcot and Sky News are rocking up tomorrow to film the changing rooms and the game....


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 26, 2017)

Fingers said:


> So the BBC will be showing their FA Cup game on Iplayer against Didcot and Sky News are rocking up tomorrow to film the changing rooms and the game....


 It's a circus, it's entertainment.....to be honest I wouldn't have expected anything less, unfortunately.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 26, 2017)

Saturday 26 Aug 2017
Billericay Town V Burgess Hill
attendance announced as 1,110


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 27, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Saturday 26 Aug 2017
> Billericay Town V Burgess Hill
> attendance announced as 1,110


And your point is? Does it really matter what their attendances are? It's quite clear that they have had a substantial increase in gates since Tamplin took over...I would expect them to hold onto four figure crowds for the rest of the season.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And your point is? Does it really matter what their attendances are? It's quite clear that they have had a substantial increase in gates since Tamplin took over...I would expect them to hold onto four figure crowds for the rest of the season.


Maybe the point is that figures far, far in excess of a thousand were confidently predicted by Essex's Donald Trump.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 27, 2017)

editor said:


> Maybe the point is that figures far, far in excess of a thousand were confidently predicted by Essex's Donald Trump.


Yes, but we all know that....it's been mentioned several times on this thread. It seems some have a somewhat unhealthy obsession on him. He not good for football, but he's hardly the first, and won't be the last.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 27, 2017)

I think the interesting thing about the attendances is you can get a number of celebrity ex League players and lots of publicity but it will only increase your attendances by x amount - Pleased that Dulwich Hamlets steady increases has ensured that to date our attendances still out perform - a fact that has forced Billericay to include away attendances to justify being the Bostick  Leagues best supported team

I refuse to be distracted by BHFC and good luck to their fans - but feel only right to address "fake news" re attendances

We have best home attendances to date and therefore can claim to be best supported team in the League

Now for another 1,000 plus crowd in el Clasicco


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 28, 2017)

Publicity / attention grabbing nonsense like Tamplin is seeking to perpetuate is like a fire - all the time it gets oxygen, it will keep going. And the longer it's given oxygen, the bigger it gets and the harder it is to put out.

He's chucking out these boasts and sound bites so he can crow about them if they come off, and for people to react to if they don't. All the time creating more noise and more attention and keeping the fire going.

I find him an intensely objectionable human being, but continuing to talk about him or comment about him on social media or otherwise is playing into his hands. He can clearly be rubbed up the wrong way quite easily, and that might be what some are after (and I can see there's an angle in trying to get him to do something stupid), but ultimately whether it provokes a reaction or not, it just keeps the fire going.

To my mind, the best approach is to not engage with or about him directly or publicly online, and if you feel he's overstepped the mark, go through the appropriate authorities, and keep the pressure on them to deal with it. I've got email addresses for those at the Isthmian League and the FA who have been involved in investigating his behaviour so far this season, and I'd be happy to share them via DM for those who are interested in contacting them.

And from a personal point of view, I'm bored to death of the twat. It's highly likely he's going to buy the league this season, and whilst that's a shame on many levels, he's not doing anything wrong in investing in the club he owns. I'd love for them to come unstuck, but he's got more money than sense, and it's more likely that he's just going to keep spending until he gets what he wants. I'd rather focus on our team and our season to come (fingers crossed we'll only have to deal with him once more), starting with today and the return of the South London derby.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 30, 2017)

He about to be on Sky Sports news doing a tour "behind the scenes". The preview showed the Lions in the changing room, but also the "stormy waters" in the tunnel....


----------



## chris gil (Aug 31, 2017)

AverageJoe said:


> He about to be on Sky Sports news doing a tour "behind the scenes". The preview showed the Lions in the changing room, but also the "stormy waters" in the tunnel....



I've just seen the clip , it looks like the ghost train on Brighton pier


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 1, 2017)

Oof. 

Billericay's Jake Robinson scores wonder goal from in his own half


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 1, 2017)

Lots of things said about Billericay - very few seem better researched than this article

Billericay Town: The Only Way Isn't Necessarily Essex | Twohundredpercent


----------



## Lyham (Sep 1, 2017)

This £25-30k a week would be better spent paying off all his creditors that he's fucked over


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2017)

Fuck me this is weird.



It's a fan run club, apparently.



And oops!


----------



## The Flying Pig (Sep 2, 2017)

Glenn wants us all to look inside ourselves and decide what is our purpose in life!
I think someone needs to explain to Glen that his purpose in life is pissing a lot of people off before he starts asking questions of others.


----------



## Aldaniti (Sep 4, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Lots of things said about Billericay - very few seem better researched than this article
> 
> Billericay Town: The Only Way Isn't Necessarily Essex | Twohundredpercent



New user here. From a steel perspective, sorry non-football - but the steel money is ruining the football, so is related.
Everybody in the UK steel industry is mystified. Steel Magnate? There is no money in steel.

Maybe he has won the lottery or the euromillions and doesn't want it known? then fair enough.


----------



## bringbackelmo (Sep 4, 2017)

Isn't 'steel magnate' just code for 'crook'?


----------



## bringbackelmo (Sep 4, 2017)

You also have to wonder why GT keeps expecting 3k to turn up when they haven't managed half of that yet this season.


----------



## Aldaniti (Sep 4, 2017)

bringbackelmo said:


> Isn't 'steel magnate' just code for 'crook'?



Jack Walker/Blackburn was a steel magnate and his money was accountable.


----------



## bringbackelmo (Sep 4, 2017)

Aldaniti said:


> Jack Walker/Blackburn was a steel magnate and his money was accountable.



Fair point, just as I'm sure there are plenty of legitimate 'waste management' companies out there. Doesn't mean there aren't plenty of crooks illegally dumping waste wherever they can to make their living.


----------



## EDC (Sep 4, 2017)

bringbackelmo said:


> Fair point, just as I'm sure there are plenty of legitimate 'waste management' companies out there. Doesn't mean there aren't plenty of crooks illegally dumping waste wherever they can to make their living.


Especially in Essex.


----------



## JonTheRevelator (Sep 5, 2017)

On a serious note Billericay will probably not have a bigger PR week than last week, Paper, BBC, Sky, Ex Prem Stars in theteam and they missed their target of fans by 2000, he will be asking himself now what else can I do to get the fans in the gate?  The answer is you will not and if you do it will not be sustainable.

Project failed


----------



## Aldaniti (Sep 5, 2017)

JonTheRevelator said:


> On a serious note Billericay will probably not have a bigger PR week than last week, Paper, BBC, Sky, Ex Prem Stars in theteam and they missed their target of fans by 2000, he will be asking himself now what else can I do to get the fans in the gate?  The answer is you will not and if you do it will not be sustainable.
> 
> Project failed



I suppose he can say the live cameras meant people stayed home and watched it for free on the TV......he has lowered his sights for the Leatherhead game, now wants 2,000.


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 5, 2017)

JonTheRevelator said:


> On a serious note Billericay will probably not have a bigger PR week than last week, Paper, BBC, Sky, Ex Prem Stars in theteam and they missed their target of fans by 2000, he will be asking himself now what else can I do to get the fans in the gate?  The answer is you will not and if you do it will not be sustainable.



Not sure about that... PR is great but the thing that really brings crowds in is a winning team. If they're challenging for the title in an exciting race towards the end of the season, I'd expect their crowds to be bigger than they are now (just as they would be with any other club).


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 5, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> Not sure about that... PR is great but the thing that really brings crowds in is a winning team. If they're challenging for the title in an exciting race towards the end of the season, I'd expect their crowds to be bigger than they are now (just as they would be with any other club).



They definitely will be - August tends to be a slow month anyway so if you're getting 1,000 now then it will be more later in the season. I think it's far too soon to say what he's doing is a failure as well.

That said the numbers they're getting in now do show something about their potential reach I think. They're not going to get the sort of growth that Tamplin has talked about which firstly begs the question as to whether he'll lose patience and secondly makes it clear that they're never going to get anywhere near paying for themselves. They can keep going but only as long as he keeps putting the money in.

I've just run a search on the thread and no-one has mentioned Forest Green yet which is a bit odd as they're an obvious comparison. They've managed to get all the way to the league now based on the money Dale Vince has put in over the last few years so it can be done. Their crowds are still under 2k though which I think shows how hard it is to increase gates to a huge degree. Even a winning non-league football team is still a non-league football team and most people don't give a toss.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Sep 5, 2017)

Anybody know where I can get a Glen Tamplin Calendar for 2018 and can someone tell me are all the dates and months just made up ones?


----------



## bringbackelmo (Sep 5, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've just run a search on the thread and no-one has mentioned Forest Green yet which is a bit odd as they're *an obvious comparison*. They've managed to get all the way to the league now based on the money Dale Vince has put in over the last few years so it can be done. Their crowds are still under 2k though which I think shows how hard it is to increase gates to a huge degree. Even a winning non-league football team is still a non-league football team and most people don't give a toss.



They are and they aren't, for starters they're based in a pretty small village with poor transport and not much of a catchment area. Their gates were already around the 500-600 mark and last year their average was a little of 1700, which was dragged up by a few big away followings.

The population of Billericay is 5 x that of Nailsworth (from a cursory Google) and with gates of around 300 pre-Tamplin you could make the case that he has already boosted their gates by more than the success at FGR despite playing a couple of tiers lower.

Although yes, they are comparable in terms of 'club with small attendances having ridiculous sums of money thrown at them'.

While Dale Vince is a bit dubious I'd much rather he was in charge of my club than Tamplin (I'd rather not have either, but there you are).


----------



## JimW (Sep 5, 2017)

bringbackelmo said:


> They are and they aren't, for starters they're based in a pretty small village with poor transport and not much of a catchment area. Their gates were already around the 500-600 mark and last year their average was a little of 1700, which was dragged up by a few big away followings...


Attendances had grown steadily but not dramatically over the latter conference years and the average gate last year was over 1500 excluding away support. The two EFL league games have seen the home crowd (i.e. excluding away fans again) at 2,000 plus which we might struggle to maintain if results remain poor but there probably is potential to grow a bit more. Forest Green is a tiny hamlet but Nailsworth is really a very small town and the wider Five Valleys catchment area isn't that great but not nothing. Barnet game as first in the league the crowd topped 3,000 with five hundred odd away and no doubt a fair few ground hoppers but if we stay in the league core home support of 2,000 might be the next benchmark.
Was always quite a DV sceptic but he might pull off sustainability in the next few decades after all.


----------



## bringbackelmo (Sep 5, 2017)

JimW said:


> Attendances had grown steadily but not dramatically over the latter conference years and the average gate last year was over 1500 excluding away support. The two EFL league games have seen the home crowd (i.e. excluding away fans again) at 2,000 plus which we might struggle to maintain if results remain poor but there probably is potential to grow a bit more. Forest Green is a tiny hamlet but Nailsworth is really a very small town and the wider Five Valleys catchment area isn't that great but not nothing. Barnet game as first in the league the crowd topped 3,000 with five hundred odd away and no doubt a fair few ground hoppers but if we stay in the league core home support of 2,000 might be the next benchmark.
> Was always quite a DV sceptic but he might pull off sustainability in the next few decades after all.



I would be very, very surprised if FGR can maintain gates of 2k over the course of the season, particularly if the results don't start coming in. If he wants sustainability he'll need to start cutting down on the agents fees for starters..!


----------



## JimW (Sep 5, 2017)

bringbackelmo said:


> I would be very, very surprised if FGR can maintain gates of 2k over the course of the season, particularly if the results don't start coming in. If he wants sustainability he'll need to start cutting down on the agents fees for starters..!


Those fees were mental! Still think there's hope for the crowds to stick in the incremental way they've grown over the last six or seven seasons, from core home support of under 1,000 to over 1000 to 1400 to about 1600 even last season. Relegated back down and the bubble might burst but so far seems a realistic view [ETA in general among support I mean] that staying up and watching league football is still worth the effort. We'll see i suppose.


----------



## JTee (Sep 5, 2017)

Saw one of his replies said they need to 2000 in to cover their overheads. 

I assume thats general match day and day to day costs excluding player wages, as that would still be way off the so called 30k a week figure. 

Also I thought they were trying to tap into disillusioned West Ham supporters, who have played all their games away so far. Wonder what impact that might have on a day both playing at home.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 5, 2017)

My brother got FGR to the Premier League and then won it on champ man... but he was sacked the following season because they lost in the semi finals of the champions league!


----------



## JimW (Sep 5, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> My brother got FGR to the Premier League and then won it on champ man... but he was sacked the following season because they lost in the semi finals of the champions league!


We spent the preseason patting ourselves on the back because for some reason we are the first lower league side to get face-scans of the squad for FIFA18 when we ought to have been thinking about a league standard defence


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 5, 2017)

JimW said:


> We spent the preseason patting ourselves on the back because for some reason we are the first lower league side to get face-scans of the squad for FIFA18 when we ought to have been thinking about a league standard defence



You'll never replace Ethan Pinnock.


----------



## Kerriesfriend (Sep 7, 2017)

Club Shop looking much better (x1000) than the changing rooms and Tamplin's office... I'm almost inclined to say I like it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 7, 2017)

They definitely need a club shop that size, no question.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 7, 2017)

Kerriesfriend said:


> Club Shop looking much better (x1000) than the changing rooms and Tamplin's office... I'm almost inclined to say I like it.




Naw.


----------



## NPDHFC (Sep 7, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They definitely need a club shop that size, no question.



And one that is open all through the week, rather than just on matchdays.


----------



## Aldaniti (Sep 7, 2017)

Kerriesfriend said:


> Club Shop looking much better (x1000) than the changing rooms and Tamplin's office... I'm almost inclined to say I like it.




Looks like some druggies broke in and vandalised the place.
How long before he has his dining room 'murieled' up?
www.billericay.co.uk .....? strange website to be promoting, an obvious FU on the 'trophys' scale... but it can be spun round that 'we are a community club innit'

With a left arm that long - the player in blue should play in goal or is it a giant cock coming out of the sleeve? I think the 'artist' has had shocker here.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2017)

Aldaniti said:


> www.billericay.co.uk .....? strange website to be promoting, an obvious FU on the 'trophys' scale... but it can be spun round that 'we are a community club innit'


Looks magnificent too.


----------



## NPDHFC (Sep 7, 2017)

Check it out. Billericay.co.ck, Tamplin's website. 
Dot cock yeah, registered in the Cook Islands


----------



## Kerriesfriend (Sep 7, 2017)

One that's open during the week is a stretch... good on them if it works out, for all concerned. But yes, I feel quite ambitious.


----------



## Kerriesfriend (Sep 7, 2017)

Aldaniti said:


> Looks like some druggies broke in and vandalised the place.
> How long before he has his dining room 'murieled' up?
> www.billericay.co.uk .....? strange website to be promoting, an obvious FU on the 'trophys' scale... but it can be spun round that 'we are a community club innit'
> 
> With a left arm that long - the player in blue should play in goal or is it a giant cock coming out of the sleeve? I think the 'artist' has had shocker here.



Somebody mentioned on the Twitter that the website was wrong. Oops, mega oversight! Lol.

Plus it's far more low-key compared to the other, erm, artwork within the grounds, imo far more what I could expect anywhere to create 'theatre' if that's how it's wished to be expressed. Ours is better, though!


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 8, 2017)

Kerriesfriend said:


>






Aldaniti said:


> With a left arm that long - the player in blue should play in goal or is it a giant cock coming out of the sleeve? I think the 'artist' has had shocker here.


----------



## Aldaniti (Sep 8, 2017)

Fk me, he has seen Jesus now.... I wonder if he tried to sign him?

Billericay Town owner Glenn Tamplin shares his fascinating life story
_‘I was pronounced dead and I had a visitation. I was floating over my body and it was this ultraviolet light above me with no sharpness to it. It was just peaceful and the pain I was in had gone. I see Jesus in his robe and he gave me opportunities. His words were, “do you want to fulfil your purpose or do you want to go now?” I said, “I will fulfil my purpose”. I made a deal with him there and then and four minutes later I was back in my body.’

four minutes later... he still had his watch on him then?_

I see a film deal on the horizon.....


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 9, 2017)

Billericay v Leatherhead Attendance: 1,651

creeping up


----------



## Lambert Simnel (Sep 9, 2017)

Billericay is alright, more Brentwood than Basildon. Essex south of the Arterial is mostly shit though.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Sep 9, 2017)

Lambert Simnel said:


> Billericay is alright, more Brentwood that Basildon. Essex south of the Arterial is mostly shit though.


f**ck off posh boy


----------



## Lambert Simnel (Sep 9, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> f**ck off posh boy



I was born there little piggy, and I'm not exactly posh


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 9, 2017)

This is a DHFC thread for DHFC people.


----------



## Lambert Simnel (Sep 9, 2017)

That's me told, blimey.


----------



## sealion (Sep 9, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> This is a DHFC thread for DHFC people.


No it's not. It's a thread for slagging off and giving publicity to a publicity seeking tit.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 9, 2017)

sealion said:


> No it's not. It's a thread for slagging off and giving publicity to a publicity seeking tit.



Classic Millwall.  No sense of subtext or humour. 

Only Dulwich fans should post in this thread.


----------



## sealion (Sep 9, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Classic Millwall. No sense of subtext or humour.


More shit and incorrect sterotyping from mister bantz himself.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 9, 2017)

sealion said:


> More shit and incorrect sterotyping from mister bantz himself.



Maybe you just can't recognise a joke?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 9, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Maybe you just can't recognise a joke?



I am the king of DHFC bantz though.


----------



## sealion (Sep 9, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Maybe you just can't recognise a joke?


# middle class bantz.You are as funny as cock rot.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 9, 2017)

sealion said:


> # middle class bantz.You are as funny as cock rot.



#middle class because I went to public school?

I was working class last time I checked.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 10, 2017)

Hmmmm


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 11, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> #middle class because I went to public school?
> 
> I was working class last time I checked.


 Well that's an opinion. Last time I checked though, you were runner-up in the working class eat all you can carvery championships....


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 11, 2017)

.


----------



## YTC (Sep 11, 2017)

THIS. IS. URBAN!


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 11, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Well that's an opinion. Last time I checked though, you were runner-up in the working class eat all you can carvery championships....


You won't see me at a carvery.  Far too middle class for me.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 11, 2017)

A lot of the punters might be, but the price wasn't!


----------



## Lambert Simnel (Sep 11, 2017)

From the pics I've seen of Hamlet supporters they don't seem very working class to me.

Compare to Canvey supporters for example. No contest.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 11, 2017)

Not very working class? Why I never heard such a thing!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm middle class


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 11, 2017)

Lambert Simnel said:


> From the pics I've seen of Hamlet supporters they don't seem very working class to me.
> 
> Compare to Canvey supporters for example. No contest.


 Um...it's not a contest.


----------



## Lambert Simnel (Sep 11, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Um...it's not a contest.



Yes that's why I said no contest.


----------



## YTC (Sep 11, 2017)

There's very little working class about Billericay to be fair. Bas-Vegas and Wickford, maybe. 

BUT LETS DEFINE OURSELVES YEAH?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> There's very little working class about Billericay to be fair. Bas-Vegas and Wickford, maybe.
> 
> BUT LETS DEFINE OURSELVES YEAH?


 I only speak for myself..and I AM working class and proud of it.

By using terms like 'Bas-Vegas and Wickford' surely you are defining them?


----------



## YTC (Sep 11, 2017)

If by defining you mean 'using the name of a town (Wickford) and using a colloquialism for another town (Bas-vagas AKA Basildon, which more specifically is a colloquialism for a big leisure/retail park off the A13) then yes, I am.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2017)

Lambert Simnel said:


> From the pics I've seen of Hamlet supporters they don't seem very working class to me.
> 
> Compare to Canvey supporters for example. No contest.


Step carefully, Mr Returner.


----------



## Aldaniti (Sep 12, 2017)

898 the attendance tonight, not too shabby but nowhere near what he wants/predicts.


----------



## pitchfork (Sep 17, 2017)

He's just been on BBC 5 live, he actually sounded normal!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 18, 2017)

That's because he's a man who has suffered from mental health issues in the past, and even crazy people are rational. What did you expect him to sound like?


----------



## pitchfork (Sep 18, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> That's because he's a man who has suffered from mental health issues in the past, and even crazy people are rational. What did you expect him to sound like?


Are you saying he is crazy? I just noted there was none of his self gloating, self promoting bull**** he actually appeared reasonable! I couldn't possibly comment on the state of his mind or whether he is crazy maybe you know more than me?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 18, 2017)

pitchfork said:


> Are you saying he is crazy? I just noted there was none of his self gloating, self promoting bull**** he actually appeared reasonable! I couldn't possibly comment on the state of his mind or whether he is crazy maybe you know more than me?


 In the sense of he comes out with what many would say are crazy statements.  And you mustn't think he's entirely rational for you to say he 'actually appeared reasonable'.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> In the sense of he comes out with what many would say are crazy statements.  And you mustn't think he's entirely rational for you to say he 'actually appeared reasonable'.


You're being silly. There's tons of clips and tweets from the Testosterone One acting like a bigmouth bullshitting twat, so I can understand why someone may express an opinion that he seemed 'normal' if he was quietly spoken in an interview. And just because someone has suffered mental health problem in the past, that's no excuse to keep bringing it up.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 18, 2017)

Actually, no...in YOUR OPINION I'm being silly. I don't think I am being silly. I think I'm merely contributing to a messageboard... If you don't like what I post...simply use the ignore button...


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2017)

For once I was rooting for the Tooting scum at Billericay. They lost to a last minute injury time goal. 
Ol' Glenn won't be happy with the crowd today - although 1,104 is an impressive turnout compared to last year, it falls far short of big mouth's confident claims that they'd be packing in far bigger crowds.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 23, 2017)

Love their crass ignorant co-opted chants of "what a waste of money". Morons.


----------



## Mark Baker (Sep 23, 2017)

You guys decide to post about BTFC's result and attendance before you even mention your own fantastic 4-0 victory over a very good Leatherhead side, I ask who are the morons?!


----------



## cambelt (Sep 23, 2017)

They've also had 5 players sent off already this year. Guess that's what happens when the manager is an unhinged, roided up criminal.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> You guys decide to post about BTFC's result and attendance before you even mention your own fantastic 4-0 victory over a very good Leatherhead side, I ask who are the morons?!


Shush now, silly boy.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2017)

cambelt said:


> They've also had 5 players sent off already this year. Guess that's what happens when the manager is an unhinged, roided up criminal.


Yep. Their disciplinary record is a disgrace to the league.


----------



## EDC (Sep 23, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> You guys decide to post about BTFC's result and attendance before you even mention your own fantastic 4-0 victory over a very good Leatherhead side, I ask who are the morons?!


Where as you - who ought to be revelleling in your own club’s 96th minute winner decides to post on here


----------



## Mark Baker (Sep 23, 2017)

Fair comment  I regularly read up on this forum and I was interested to read posts on the 4:0 victory over leatherhead which I thought was highly impressive when I saw the final scores. I was massively shocked when I saw leatherhead earlier in the season. Impressed how much they have improved since last year. Much improved from dulwich or bad bad in he office for sammy moores men?


----------



## Latahs (Sep 24, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> You guys decide to post about BTFC's result and attendance before you even mention your own fantastic 4-0 victory over a very good Leatherhead side, I ask who are the morons?!



You're a moron


----------



## pitchfork (Sep 24, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> You guys decide to post about BTFC's result and attendance before you even mention your own fantastic 4-0 victory over a very good Leatherhead side, I ask who are the morons?!



So what happened to the 3000 fans as promised by Mr Testosterone Mark?


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 24, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> Fair comment  I regularly read up on this forum and I was interested to read posts on the 4:0 victory over leatherhead which I thought was highly impressive when I saw the final scores. I was massively shocked when I saw leatherhead earlier in the season. Impressed how much they have improved since last year.* Much improved from dulwich or bad bad in he office for sammy moores men?*


Bit of both.  Someone's been due a hammering from us since we outplayed Leiston on the second Saturday and blew a two goal lead.  Early goal meant Leatherhead were chasing the game from the start.  They failed to punish one or two defensive lapses, whereas Hamlet coverted the sort of elaborate attacking moves that tend to fizzle out all too often - all four goals from open play with the last three more or less tap-ins after the visitors' defence had been pulled apart.  Leatherhead have a good combination of youth and experience and played attractive football.  I'd say they're about on a par with Slough, who knocked us out of the FA Cup last week when we had a man sent off at 0-0, and the next strongest side we've faced in our division after Billericay.


----------



## Aldaniti (Sep 24, 2017)

Mark Baker said:


> You guys decide to post about BTFC's result and attendance before you even mention your own fantastic 4-0 victory over a very good Leatherhead side, I ask who are the morons?!



Read. The. Thread. Title.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Sep 24, 2017)

Aldaniti said:


> Read. The. Thread. Title.


My main issue with the BTFC massive is their overtly homophobic "vaseline" song. I don't know all the words of the song but if Glenn is the man he says he is he needs to make certain the song is kicked into touch and never heard again....... Lets see.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 24, 2017)

Latahs said:


> View attachment 116327
> 
> You're a moron



Oh dear...


----------



## Aldaniti (Sep 28, 2017)

Fkn ell...


great video, shit idea and wrap.


----------



## EDC (Sep 28, 2017)

Hopefully he won’t be allowed to drive it, done for speeding.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

Latahs said:


> View attachment 116327
> 
> You're a moron


That is utterly shameful.


----------



## Aldaniti (Sep 30, 2017)

Fair play to the egotist, I find myself following them hoping that they get stuffed and fall over every step of the way.


----------



## 3010 (Sep 30, 2017)

Poor GT - his team is playing against 14 men in some games!


----------



## pitchfork (Sep 30, 2017)

He really is a d**k!


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 30, 2017)

I cant wait for him to attack his own player (repeatedly), at least once on the pitch; a fan; opposition manager (repeatedly); and a ref. 

What a dick


----------



## Aldaniti (Oct 1, 2017)

and this guy claims to have died and met Jesus and stuck a deal with him in 4 minutes to return to Planet Glenn with a purpose ..... I bet Jesus was like "wtf? Dad this is above my pay grade"


----------



## Nivag (Oct 2, 2017)

Isn't that a FA improper conduct charge accusing the referee of cheating?


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2017)

The poor, poor kids.


----------



## Kerriesfriend (Oct 5, 2017)

editor said:


> The poor, poor kids.




I suppose at least it’s a better song than the R Kelly one, if nothing else I can find nice to say about it.


----------



## Aldaniti (Oct 5, 2017)

editor said:


> The poor, poor kids.




Close yer fuckin eyes and sing!


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 8, 2017)

The Mitre Bostik Premier Division manager of the month award for September goes to .... Billericay Town manager Glenn Tamplin.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2017)

Son of Roy said:


> The Mitre Bostik Premier Division manager of the month award for September goes to .... Billericay Town manager Glenn Tamplin.


That is ridiculous.


----------



## liamdhfc (Oct 8, 2017)

Would have been good to recognise Leiston as only unbeaten team in the league.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Oct 8, 2017)

One Glenn Tamplin there's only one Glenn Tamplin.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Oct 8, 2017)

Is he really that much different to what has gone before? From the Premiership to local park football there is always someone with loadsa money playing the big "I am". From Russian & American and a host of other countries in the Premiership down to our very own Bostick league self made(?) Essex boy dun good. Even then he is not the first and won't be the last Essex boy don good who buys a club in Essex and so the wheel keeps turning.


----------



## YTC (Oct 8, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> Is he really that much different to what has gone before? From the Premiership to local park football there is always someone with loadsa money playing the big "I am". From Russian & American and a host of other countries in the Premiership down to our very own Bostick league self made(?) Essex boy dun good. Even then he is not the first and won't be the last Essex boy don good who buys a club in Essex and so the wheel keeps turning.



It's remarkable you managed to say all that with his dick in your mouth.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Oct 8, 2017)

YTC said:


> It's remarkable you managed to say all that with his dick in your mouth.


How do you know it was in my mouth?  Mr. homophobia.


----------



## YTC (Oct 8, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> How do you know it was in my mouth?  Mr. homophobia.



Will you be signing off all your messages with your new moniker?


----------



## YTC (Oct 8, 2017)

YTC said:


> Will you be signing off all your messages with your new moniker?



To be fair, we all know Mr. Homophobia is our man Mark Baker


----------



## Aldaniti (Oct 8, 2017)

Get the tissues....


----------



## cambelt (Oct 8, 2017)

editor said:


> That is ridiculous.


Especially when he's facing at least two misconduct charges from the FA.


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 9, 2017)

Presumably the manager of the month award is about results only and doesn't take into account UEFA coaching qualifications and fair play red/yellow cards. It would be rather amusing if Billericay win every league game for the rest of the season and Mitre would have to make Glenn manager of the month, every month, for the whole season. Wouldn't that just about end everyone's interest in it! As if anyone was interested in the first place!


----------



## bringbackelmo (Oct 12, 2017)

Tamplin: Kebbie has turned down my offer to leave Billericay 

A grand a week and he doesn't even play


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2017)

bringbackelmo said:


> Tamplin: Kebbie has turned down my offer to leave Billericay
> 
> A grand a week and he doesn't even play


What a cunt Tamplin is:



> The former Atletico Madrid defender has been attending training sessions and match days, despite not being included in a squad since the win over Thamesmead.
> 
> And Tamplin said Kebbie has rejected a severance pay-off offered by the club.
> 
> ...


That's some commute to stand on the sidelines. Still, a grand a week!



> Tamplin added Kebbie would be fined after not turning up for training on Monday evening.
> 
> Kebbie, who commutes from Halifax, has a two-year contract at the club and is rumoured to be one of the club’s top earners on around £1,000 a week.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 12, 2017)

I'd commute that for a grand a week!


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 12, 2017)

Yeah but his weekly travelling expense from Halifax to Tamplinville is £990.00 (made up figure from The Scum). Obviously not offering a severance payment of £1k x 24 months = £24k then. The employment tribuneral process at that club is likely to be different to the HR - Union negotiation some of us are familiar with !!!


----------



## YTC (Oct 12, 2017)

isn't he on 1K a week? so 4K a month?

Either way, mans a hero.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2017)

YTC said:


> isn't he on 1K a week? so 4K a month?
> 
> Either way, mans a hero.


Let him soak up the criminal's cash.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Oct 12, 2017)

Mega-rich football club owner gives two homeless men jobs and accommodation


----------



## The Flying Pig (Oct 12, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> Mega-rich football club owner gives two homeless men jobs and accommodation


When was the last time that happened at Champion Hill or for that matter any other club. There is more to this man Tamplin......


----------



## YTC (Oct 12, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> When was the last time that happened at Champion Hill or for that matter any other club. There is more to this man Tamplin......



We just raised 9K for charity, Glenn Tamplin picks two people off the street, parades them round in an uncomfortable photoshoot infront of a giant mural of himself, and gets the papers on it within an hour.

Ahh, Humble Humble Glenn. 

Oh yeah, and one of them left within 2 hours and was back on the street. Was this for their benefit or his? If they stay and he helps them, great. But as soon as you start bragging about helping the homeless and have it in national papers within hours, it devalues your selflessness a little don't you think?


----------



## The Flying Pig (Oct 12, 2017)

YTC said:


> We just raised 9K for charity, Glenn Tamplin picks two people off the street, parades them round in an uncomfortable photoshoot infront of a giant mural of himself, and gets the papers on it within an hour.
> 
> Ahh, Humble Humble Glenn.
> 
> Oh yeah, and one of them left within 2 hours and was back on the street. Was this for their benefit or his? If they stay and he helps them, great. But as soon as you start bragging about helping the homeless and have it in national papers within hours, it devalues your selflessness a little don't you think?


I accept your comments and agree it is a very strange situation. This story has a long way to run and I find it fascinating. A bit like watching a cartoon runaway train and wondering whether it will actually reach a destination or stop or come of the tracks. In amongst it all a working class lad dun good and we all know how much we tip our hat to the rich who do us over daily but detest a working class lad who has made loadsa money.


----------



## YTC (Oct 12, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> In amongst it all a working class lad dun good and we all know how much we tip our hat to the rich who do us over daily but detest a working class lad who has made loadsa money.



What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## The Flying Pig (Oct 12, 2017)

YTC said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?


You will never know


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 12, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> You will never know


Or give a flying fuck. Here we all pitch in and have been doing so consistently. The monies we raise come out of our collective initiatives, not the wallet of 1 very rich man. And our activities reflect well on the club, not 1 persons narcissism.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Oct 12, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> Or give a flying fuck. Here we all pitch in and have been doing so consistently. The monies we raise come out of our collective initiatives, not the wallet of 1 very rich man. And our activities reflect well on the club, not 1 persons narcissism.


I agree with everything you say but find it kinda sad that you have all let wealthy arsewipes at many other clubs up and down the country off the hook and not a peep from you. Then mr working class macho man comes along and you slate him.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> Mega-rich football club owner gives two homeless men jobs and accommodation


Thank heavens he was able to include himself in the pictures and get right on the blower to a national paper to tell them all about his selfless act.


----------



## YTC (Oct 12, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> I agree with everything you say but find it kinda sad that you have all let wealthy arsewipes at many other clubs up and down the country off the hook and not a peep from you. Then mr working class macho man comes along and you slate him.



This has nothing to do with 'class' - as the man hasn't fucking got any!


----------



## scousedom (Oct 12, 2017)

The Flying Pig said:


> I agree with everything you say but find it kinda sad that you have all let wealthy arsewipes at many other clubs up and down the country off the hook and not a peep from you. Then mr working class macho man comes along and you slate him.



Which “wealthy arsewipes” would they be? And how do they relate to Dulwich Hamlet?
If there is comment on here about Billericay it’s because they are in the same League as us. Why would we be expected to comment on (to pick clubs at random) Chelsea or Hoffenheim?


----------



## EDC (Oct 12, 2017)

scousedom said:


> Which “wealthy arsewipes” would they be? And how do they relate to Dulwich Hamlet?
> If there is comment on here about Billericay it’s because they are in the same League as us. Why would we be expected to comment on (to pick clubs at random) Chelsea or Hoffenheim?


FFS always Chelsea.


----------



## YTC (Oct 12, 2017)

EDC said:


> FFS always Chelsea.



The price of the price of success.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 12, 2017)

EDC said:


> FFS always Chelsea.



Not always. Sometimes its the Libertines.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 19, 2017)

sad news - in case people not aware


----------



## Aldaniti (Oct 20, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> sad news - in case people not aware




Of course it's very sad. But why publicise it?


----------



## cambelt (Oct 20, 2017)

Aldaniti said:


> Of course it's very sad. But why publicise it?



Quite, most people would keep that pretty private. Can't imagine his wife will be thrilled to have it all over the internet.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 20, 2017)

Aldaniti said:


> Of course it's very sad. But why publicise it?





cambelt said:


> Quite, most people would keep that pretty private. Can't imagine his wife will be thrilled to have it all over the internet.


. 

Ummm, are you criticizing him for this? Because whilst he may have been cuntish before, moaning about him telling people about one of the worst things that can happen to any prospective parent is beyond cuntish in itself


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 20, 2017)

Yeah think it's a bit out of order to criticise him for that. It's not like he's sold the story to The Sun is it? And really that culture of keeping things like that private is quite damaging tbh.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 20, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah think it's a bit out of order to criticise him for that. It's not like he's sold the story to The Sun is it? And really that culture of keeping things like that private is quite damaging tbh.



The more i read it, the more i think those two comments are not only shameful, they're damaging to our club. 

And you're quite right, the culture of keeping things quiet/private is amazingly damaging. If anything, Tamplin has done absolutely the right thing here. I feel for him and his missus.


----------



## cambelt (Oct 20, 2017)

tonysingh said:


> .
> 
> Ummm, are you criticizing him for this? Because whilst he may have been cuntish before, moaning about him telling people about one of the worst things that can happen to any prospective parent is beyond cuntish in itself



Yeah, I am totally. It's the kind of thing you would disclose to close friends, not everyone in the whole world. Unless you were the kind of person who will use absolutely anything to promote their own "personal cult". Have you ever seen anyone tweet or facebook etc that before?


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 20, 2017)

cambelt said:


> Yeah, I am totally. It's the kind of thing you would disclose to close friends, not everyone in the whole world. Unless you were the kind of person who will use absolutely anything to promote their own "personal cult". Have you ever seen anyone tweet or facebook etc that before?




Yes i have and if anything it's been a benefit. 

i suffer from fairly major mental health issues and seeing people post stuff like that, which is very similar to Tamplin posts, encouraged me to go seek help. It also encourages a wider discussion around topics that are almost always swept under the carpet. Putting painful things 'out there' is like ripping off a scab. it may be painful but int he end it's a benefit.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 20, 2017)

cambelt said:


> Yeah, I am totally. It's the kind of thing you would disclose to close friends, not everyone in the whole world. Unless you were the kind of person who will use absolutely anything to promote their own "personal cult". Have you ever seen anyone tweet or facebook etc that before?



He's using his wifes miscarriage to promote his own personal cult? Fucks sake. That's bang out of order.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 20, 2017)

Aldaniti said:


> Of course it's very sad. But why publicise it?


That's really not your fucking call is it?


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 20, 2017)

Aldaniti said:


> Of course it's very sad. But why publicise it?


What business is it of yours?


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 20, 2017)

If any 'Ricay fans (or any other clubs fans) get hold of that shit above, they'd be well within their rights to rip into us over it. It's fucking embarrassing


----------



## YTC (Oct 20, 2017)

*slowly puts moral victory scarf in the cupboard, underneath the bag full of other, plastic bags*


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 20, 2017)

cambelt said:


> Yeah, I am totally. It's the kind of thing you would disclose to close friends, not everyone in the whole world. Unless you were the kind of person who will use absolutely anything to promote their own "personal cult". Have you ever seen anyone tweet or facebook etc that before?



I think you've totally lost perspective on this. I'm not a fan of the guy either but step back and take a look at what you're saying eh?


----------



## cambelt (Oct 20, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think you've totally lost perspective on this. I'm not a fan of the guy either but step back and take a look at what you're saying eh?



Perspective? I haven't taken the piss out of what is a sad situation, just questioned why he would want to broadcast such a personal life-event. Anyway, I will shut up now.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 20, 2017)

cambelt said:


> Perspective? I haven't taken the piss out of what is a sad situation, just questioned why he would want to broadcast such a personal life-event. Anyway, I will shut up now.



Bit late now eh? 

You still ain't seen the insensitive (at best) nature  of your comments? Why not think over how sneering they are, how hurtful they are and how damaging to our club they are. There are myriad things to have a pop or moan at Tamplin for, this is absolutely not one of them. 

Tamplin is a public figure and has told, via a public forum, people the reasons he will be taking a backseat for a little bit. He's handled a very painful time for him and his wife in just about the best way he could have.


----------



## YTC (Oct 20, 2017)

Think we can leave this here now chaps.


----------



## NPDHFC (Oct 20, 2017)

Can we just close this thread now, for good please, editor ?


----------



## YTC (Oct 20, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> Can we just close this thread now, for good please, editor ?



seconded.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 20, 2017)

Really? Close a thread because it's starting to look bad on our Club, perhaps? It doesn't need to be closed, it just needs people to stop being obsessed with Tamplin!


----------



## NPDHFC (Oct 20, 2017)

THE SUBJECT MATTER IS TAMPLIN.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 20, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> THE SUBJECT MATTER IS TAMPLIN.


 Wow, thanks...wish I was that sharp...


----------



## NPDHFC (Oct 20, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Really? Close a thread because it's starting to look bad on our Club, perhaps? It doesn't need to be closed, it just needs people to stop being obsessed with Tamplin!



.....


----------



## pitchfork (Oct 20, 2017)

I like the thread, just keep it about the footy!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 21, 2017)

pretty please


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 22, 2017)

Jamie O'Hara is has been charged with assault. 

Former Prem star Jamie O’Hara 'assaulted teen fan' after losing non-league match

(soz for the Sun link)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 22, 2017)

AverageJoe said:


> Jamie O'Hara is has been charged with assault.
> 
> Former Prem star Jamie O’Hara 'assaulted teen fan' after losing non-league match
> 
> (soz for the Sun link)


 Thank you for The Sun link, I wouldn't have known what the story was about.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 22, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Thank you for The Sun link, I wouldn't have known what the story was about.



Not sure if you are being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 22, 2017)

AverageJoe said:


> Not sure if you are being sarcastic or not.


A bit of both...I do appreciate the link, as I hadn't seen the story. 
But to apologise for the link, then posting it...either stick by your principles, or don't bother apologising. 
In fact, I've just clicked on it again, just because you so spinelessly apologised...


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 23, 2017)

Birmingham Mail link below (and lots of others available).

Former Wolves star Jamie O'Hara charged with "assault on teenage boy"


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 23, 2017)

The homeless guy that Glenn gave a job to has ransacked the club according to GT on Twitter


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2017)

That's where empty PR gestures get you, Glenn.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 23, 2017)

I smell an insurance claim.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 23, 2017)

scousedom said:


> I smell an insurance claim.


Probably claiming for the missing fans to make up the 3000 total each week


----------



## scousedom (Oct 24, 2017)

So much to admire here....

Billericay Town boss faces driving ban


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2017)

scousedom said:


> So much to admire here....
> 
> Billericay Town boss faces driving ban





> "I haven't been done driving over 100mph, I haven't been done driving recklessly.


Driving 66mph in a 50mph - and also driving at 44mph in a 30mph zone - _is_ reckless driving you stupid arrogant cunt.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Oct 24, 2017)

scousedom said:


> So much to admire here....
> 
> Billericay Town boss faces driving ban


three points procurred each time. Result.


----------



## takkforalt (Oct 25, 2017)

"Taplin"


----------



## 3010 (Oct 28, 2017)

Good to see Glenn above such esteemed names as Gemma Collins and Joey Essex in this list: These are the 100 most influential people in Essex


----------



## Aldaniti (Oct 30, 2017)

Looking at all the publicity it is bringing down to the lower leagues - is anybody starting to change their opinion and see him being involved as a benefit for all?
He seems like he is taking lessons in humility and not being seen as so narcissistic, I think he is learning to take the brakes off his own publicity drive - seems more about the club these past couple of weeks, or not?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2017)

Aldaniti said:


> Looking at all the publicity it is bringing down to the lower leagues - is anybody starting to change their opinion and see him being involved as a benefit for all?
> He seems like he is taking lessons in humility and not being seen as so narcissistic, I think he is learning to take the brakes off his own publicity drive - seems more about the club these past couple of weeks, or not?


Nope. He's only interested in promoting himself. His recent "LOOK AT ME HELPING THE HOMELESS PEOPLE EVERYONE" was embarrassing, as was his subsequent shaming of the poor sod he took off the street for his self-serving publicity purposes.

If you want to help the homeless, give some money to Centrepoint, Shelter or Crisis instead of making it all about brand Tamplin.

I find him and his cash-dripping circus an embarrassment to non-league football. I can't see why non league teams should be grateful for his antics.


----------



## HFCJohn (Oct 30, 2017)

editor said:


> Nope. He's only interested in promoting himself. His recent "LOOK AT ME HELPING THE HOMELESS PEOPLE EVERYONE" was embarrassing, as was his subsequent shaming of the poor sod he took off the street for his self-serving publicity purposes.
> 
> If you want to help the homeless, give some money to Centrepoint, Shelter or Crisis instead of making it all about brand Tamplin.
> 
> I find him and his cash-dripping circus an embarrassment to non-league football. I can't see why non league teams should be grateful for his antics.



I tend to agree. 

Hendon played at Billericay on Non-League Day - rightly or wrongly, I wasn't prepared to cross his palm with £11 given his toxic views on mental illness in the summer. Instead, I came to Champion Hill, paid my £11 there instead and stuck money in your charity buckets. Why? Because your club is about the wider community and not a vehicle for someone's ego.

I was surprised how many Hendon supporters were seduced by the quality of facilities on show. As I've said before, he is free to do what he wants with his money and it is refreshing to see one of these money men invest in facilities as well as players - however, I simply cannot see this project as anything other than massaging his own fragile ego.

Over the weekend he was congratulating himself for breaking the club transfer record by paying £27,600 for Dean Inman from Maidenhead United. 'A regular Conference National player' he said. I can't fathom why he needed to:

a) make the signing given they are going to walk the league and 
b) why he needs to pay the equivalent of between 7 and 14 weeks budget of the majority of other clubs in the division in one hit for a player he doesn't need (covering suspensions aside)

Maybe he's been mugged off - we've got a player that played 20+ games in the Conference last season for Boreham Wood this season. We paid nothing for him, and we're paying comparative peanuts to him. It wouldn't be the first time given he paid us a sizeable four figure fee for a player in December last year for a player who is currently playing with us and is still paying his wages whilst he contributes nothing to their cause... that's only half the story as well - probably best not to go into any more detail on a public forum.

His comments in that BBC article around speeding were simply pathetic. "The speed limit should be adhered to but I can't guarantee it won't happen again" - that's like what my six year old son said to me when I was talking about who to invite to his birthday last week. "Oh, we can't invite M... because I might not be able to stop myself from running into him and pushing him over".

Not to mention his comments on BT Sport when they drew at Hungerford. "Oh, we're playing against 12, 13, 14 men every week. We've been cheated here." Amazingly our 12th,13th and 14th man conspired to give a penalty against us on NLD and not give an apparent stone-waller in our favour.

I'm generally enjoying this season, Hendon are going well. But this oaf is sucking the life out of the rest of it. What is shaping up to be a decent battle between us, yourselves, Leiston, Staines and one or two others is going to count for nothing. I would be fine if he had an ounce of humility and respect, but he just doesn't. At least Terry Brown a few years ago was a gentleman and appreciated the priviledged position he was in.

Again, I wish all long-term Billericay fans well, but the sooner Tamplin fucks off out of our league, the better for all concerned. Getting someone on board to belatedly take care of your PR doesn't make you classy all of a sudden.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 30, 2017)

^ nailed it, thread over, let's concentrate on DHFC.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Oct 30, 2017)

The Next time the B word should be mentioned is for the game on 30th December


----------



## Aldaniti (Oct 30, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> ^ nailed it, thread over, let's concentrate on DHFC.



Agreed, of course. But..... this is a thread about..... Tamplin?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2017)

Aldaniti said:


> Agreed, of course. But..... this is a thread about..... Tamplin?


Do you have any connection with the club or Tamplin?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2017)

Aldaniti said:


> Looking at all the publicity it is bringing down to the lower leagues - is anybody starting to change their opinion and see him being involved as a benefit for all?
> He seems like he is taking lessons in humility and not being seen as so narcissistic, I think he is learning to take the brakes off his own publicity drive - seems more about the club these past couple of weeks, or not?


Hi Glenn.


----------



## Aldaniti (Oct 31, 2017)

There's a few vindictive pricks on this thread.

Being in the steel business, I'm interested in how he can create such wealth shipping out a few tons of beams and columns per week. In the steel business - if you flaunt your wealth you get cut out of deals as you're seen to be making too much and rubbing your clients purchasers noses in it. There is no money in steel.


----------



## pitchfork (Nov 5, 2017)

Another draw for the money men! Those fixtures will be piling up bit like his driving offences!


----------



## scousedom (Nov 5, 2017)

pitchfork said:


> Another draw for the money men! Those fixtures will be piling up bit like his driving offences!



Not quite. He gets three points for his driving offences.


----------



## JTee (Nov 5, 2017)

They seem to get an awful lot of penalties for a team "playing against 14 men", that's three in the last four games.


----------



## David Lower (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Kerriesfriend (Nov 9, 2017)

Tamplin's Tales: The abuse I got at Dulwich Hamlet means I won't help them | Echo


----------



## EDC (Nov 9, 2017)

The most predictable comment.


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 9, 2017)

What was he going to do? Pay the Dulwich player wages?


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2017)

Kerriesfriend said:


> Tamplin's Tales: The abuse I got at Dulwich Hamlet means I won't help them | Echo


What an utter cockwomble.


----------



## HFCJohn (Nov 10, 2017)

That is some effort, making Dulwich's current travails all about him. Almost masterful. Don't know how he manages it considering the amount of time he spends playing the victim.

Poor little goose.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Nov 10, 2017)

HFCJohn said:


> That is some effort, making Dulwich's current travails all about him. Almost masterful. Don't know how he manages it considering the amount of time he spends playing the victim.
> 
> Poor little goose.


*writes down 'Poor little goose'*

*puts in back pocket for use at a later date*


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 10, 2017)

I really don’t think he’s been listening to that team of chaplains he’s assembled:
“But I say to you who hear, Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, bless those who curse you, pray for those who abuse you. To one who strikes you on the cheek, offer the other also, and from one who takes away your cloak do not withhold your tunic either. Give to everyone who begs from you, and from one who takes away your goods do not demand them back. And as you wish that others would do to you, do so to them.”


----------



## bringbackelmo (Nov 10, 2017)

We all know what is going to happen here - Tamplin will eventually walk away leaving Billericay in a _far_ worse situation than the Hamlet are in. The club will go under, it may reform playing in front of one or two hundred people one day, but that's it. And Tamplin will give zero fucks.

Whatever happens with Dulwich, it'll survive one way or another because it has history and it has good people. Fuck Tamplin.


----------



## 3010 (Nov 10, 2017)

Kerriesfriend said:


> Tamplin's Tales: The abuse I got at Dulwich Hamlet means I won't help them | Echo



I blame vornstyle76 *. If he hadn't come to that game and abused Tamplin, the great man would have bailed us out!



*Not really


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm fed up with people turning up to a football match like this, drunk off drink they brought. Disgraceful!


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Nov 10, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> I really don’t think he’s been listening to that team of chaplains he’s assembled:
> “But I say to you who hear, Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, bless those who curse you, pray for those who abuse you. To one who strikes you on the cheek, offer the other also, and from one who takes away your cloak do not withhold your tunic either. Give to everyone who begs from you, and from one who takes away your goods do not demand them back. And as you wish that others would do to you, do so to them.”


Yes, so because of that he's morally obliged to get a rival club out of trouble right?


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Nov 10, 2017)

bringbackelmo said:


> We all know what is going to happen here - Tamplin will eventually walk away leaving Billericay in a _far_ worse situation than the Hamlet are in. The club will go under, it may reform playing in front of one or two hundred people one day, but that's it. And Tamplin will give zero fucks.
> 
> Whatever happens with Dulwich, it'll survive one way or another because it has history and it has good people. Fuck Tamplin.


Erm, I see you point but Billericay has history too. It didn't begin when Tamplin arrived.


----------



## Ben Alltimes (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Everyone's lining up to put the boot into Tamplin again and I agree, it's hard to understand how he would have 'helped' DHFC even if this incident hadn't happened. But I find it strange that the pantomime villain is portrayed as being a reprehensible human being once again, apparently guilty of ruining football/arrogance/climate change (probably) when none of you condemn the incident he mentioned. For a supposedly family club don't you find this kind of aggressive behaviour a bit unacceptable? Everyone talks about the mythical 'non league way' but I always felt that an absence of serious rancour, hatred and abuse was one of the more endearing traits of our level of football. 

Thoughts?

Good luck in the current crisis by the way. I have got nothing bad to say about your club.


----------



## HFCJohn (Nov 10, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Everyone's lining up to put the boot into Tamplin again and I agree, it's hard to understand how he would have 'helped' DHFC even if this incident hadn't happened. But I find it strange that the pantomime villain is portrayed as being a reprehensible human being once again, apparently guilty of ruining football/arrogance/climate change (probably) when none of you condemn the incident he mentioned. For a supposedly family club don't you find this kind of aggressive behaviour a bit unacceptable? Everyone talks about the mythical 'non league way' but I always felt that an absence of serious rancour, hatred and abuse was one of the more endearing traits of our level of football.
> 
> ...



This is something he's brought on himself, once again and something I find utterly bizarre.

I can't imagine Dulwich have gone to him cap in hand asking for any hand-outs, he's chosen himself to bring this up and withdraw any offer of help because of what happened when 'ricay played at Champion Hill.

Now, I don't know what level of abuse there was on the day - and personally I don't think personal abuse is ever warranted if it crosses the line from light-hearted japery - even towards someone of Tamplin's ilk. When 'ricay visit Hendon later in the season, I'll be busy ignoring the bloke as much as I can, quite honestly, rather than giving him the attention he quite clearly craves.

He's making himself out to be some kind of self-appointed messiah who is being martyred by the behaviour of everyone else. Yet, no-one else is asking him to put himself in this position. I cannot fathom why he's felt the need to say this aside from furthering this narrative.

The arrogance is absolutely breath-taking.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 10, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Everyone's lining up to put the boot into Tamplin again and I agree, it's hard to understand how he would have 'helped' DHFC even if this incident hadn't happened. But I find it strange that the pantomime villain is portrayed as being a reprehensible human being once again, apparently guilty of ruining football/arrogance/climate change (probably) when none of you condemn the incident he mentioned. For a supposedly family club don't you find this kind of aggressive behaviour a bit unacceptable? Everyone talks about the mythical 'non league way' but I always felt that an absence of serious rancour, hatred and abuse was one of the more endearing traits of our level of football.
> 
> Thoughts?



You think it happened as he said? 

If anyone has actually attacked him that's obviously well out of order. I was at the game though and didn't see it and I'm certainly not about to take his word for anything.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 10, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Everyone's lining up to put the boot into Tamplin again and I agree, it's hard to understand how he would have 'helped' DHFC even if this incident hadn't happened. But I find it strange that the pantomime villain is portrayed as being a reprehensible human being once again, apparently guilty of ruining football/arrogance/climate change (probably) when none of you condemn the incident he mentioned. For a supposedly family club don't you find this kind of aggressive behaviour a bit unacceptable? Everyone talks about the mythical 'non league way' but I always felt that an absence of serious rancour, hatred and abuse was one of the more endearing traits of our level of football.
> 
> ...


There was a closed gate between Tamplin and the group (two people) shouting at him. Those two, with respect, are about as likely to physically attack someone as Tamplin is to admit where his money really comes from. He then made a move towards them rather than the other way around and his goons pulled him away. Sticking the circus poster on the dugout was amusing to some apparently but was exacerbated by its rather theatrical removal by a comically pumped-up Joe Ellul, who himself behaved like an utter dick in the stand when your lot scored their first goal. 

I spoke to Tamplin after the game and he was relaxed about what had happened and admitted that he can be his own worst enemy when criticised.

So really you've just got your man needlessly chipping in via the local rag when of course he will be delighted that his club's probably only possible rival for the title are in trouble.


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 10, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Yes, so because of that he's morally obliged to get a rival club out of trouble right?


Oh dear. Sense of humour failure alert. 
Of course he has no obligation to help us but then there was no need for him to say anything at all really was there?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 10, 2017)

"Everyone's lining up to put the boot into Tamplin again"

Um, everyone? Count the people who post on here, and work out our average crowd, then double it at least to find our fan-base, and I think you'll find that 'everyone' isn't quite the case.

I've only briefly spoken to Mr. Tamplin a couple of times, he was polite and courteous.

But he comes out with such nonsense, I will speak out against unfair criticism of him, but he certainly doesn't help himself.

Enjoy the ride, but take care. The reason why we are currently garnering so much sympathy for what is going on at Champion Hill at the moment, is because of the way we conduct ourselves, in our community, at our games and I believe we have-as a Club- widespread respect throughout non-league football. Tamlin may lead you to his 'promised land', whatever that is, in which case, you won't be on my christmas card list, but good luck to you for proving the predictions of the vast majority of non-league wrong, who think the way your club is run is the proverbial car crash waiting to happen.

When it does don't expect much sympathy when it comes to looking for shoulders to cry on...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 10, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Everyone's lining up to put the boot into Tamplin again and I agree, it's hard to understand how he would have 'helped' DHFC even if this incident hadn't happened. But I find it strange that the pantomime villain is portrayed as being a reprehensible human being once again, apparently guilty of ruining football/arrogance/climate change (probably) when none of you condemn the incident he mentioned. For a supposedly family club don't you find this kind of aggressive behaviour a bit unacceptable? Everyone talks about the mythical 'non league way' but I always felt that an absence of serious rancour, hatred and abuse was one of the more endearing traits of our level of football.
> 
> Thoughts?


As the other Dulwich fans here will attest, I am a physically supreme specimen, my huge muscular frame ripples with raw brutality, my perma-aroused nipples can spit out acid or something like that dinosaur in Jurassic Park, hence why it took all twelve of Tamplin's steroidal platoon of bodyguards and hangers-on to stop me getting to him to beat him up as he states in the Echo News...

...and it wasn't in fact me merely shouting something about tax inspectors that caused him and his entourage to flare up like I'd shat in the Diana Memorial Fountain, no.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 10, 2017)

Son of Roy said:


> What was he going to do? Pay the Dulwich player wages?


I think he was offering to fill our first team coach position recently vacated by Kevin James.  Gutted, as I'm sure Gavin & Junior are too.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 10, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> As the other Dulwich fans here will attest, I am a physically supreme specimen, my huge muscular frame ripples with raw brutality, my perma-aroused nipples can spit out acid or something like that dinosaur in Jurassic Park, hence why it took all twelve of Tamplin's steroidal platoon of bodyguards and hangers-on to stop me getting to him to beat him up as he states in the Echo News...



I'm surprised they were able to contain you tbh. They're probably all ex-SAS.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> For a supposedly family club don't you find this kind of aggressive behaviour a bit unacceptable?


But rich for a supporter of the team with the worst disciplinary  record in the league to complain about aggressive behaviour and family club values. And then, of course, there's this:
Billericay Town's Jamie O'Hara charged with assaulting teenage fan

This is the kind of club Tamplin runs.


----------



## WillClunas (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm breaking my self-imposed exile from this hellthread to observe that GT remembering that it was specifically a Zippo's poster, that was put near him, three months ago, is absolutely hilarious. Normal, normal man.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 10, 2017)

WillClunas said:


> I'm breaking my self-imposed exile from this hellthread to observe that GT remembering that it was specifically a Zippo's poster, that was put near him, three months ago, is absolutely hilarious. Normal, normal man.


It's so 'tragic uptight sitcom character'  I wonder if it's deliberate.


----------



## Abanico (Nov 10, 2017)

Ben Alltimes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Everyone's lining up to put the boot into Tamplin again and I agree, it's hard to understand how he would have 'helped' DHFC even if this incident hadn't happened. But I find it strange that the pantomime villain is portrayed as being a reprehensible human being once again, apparently guilty of ruining football/arrogance/climate change (probably) when none of you condemn the incident he mentioned. For a supposedly family club don't you find this kind of aggressive behaviour a bit unacceptable? Everyone talks about the mythical 'non league way' but I always felt that an absence of serious rancour, hatred and abuse was one of the more endearing traits of our level of football.
> 
> ...


Yep - sorry, but what he says about the 'incident' is a massive fib.  I saw everything that happened coming off the pitch, and the only fists raised were Mr Tamplin's own


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 13, 2017)

WillClunas said:


> I'm breaking my self-imposed exile from this hellthread to observe that GT remembering that it was specifically a Zippo's poster, that was put near him, three months ago, is absolutely hilarious. Normal, normal man.


I thought that too. Very Partridge/Brent. If only it'd bbeen a Billy Smart's poster he might have bailed us out, but Zippo's is just too grave an insult!


----------



## JimW (Nov 16, 2017)

Leatherhead making them look ordinary 11v11, on brink of crashing out a man down now.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 16, 2017)

Wah wah, 1 - 3 by Levvered.


----------



## JimW (Nov 16, 2017)

Thoroughly deserved.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Nov 17, 2017)

Deserved extra time and a couple more replays, as in days of old.   we could even have hosted one.


----------



## EDC (Nov 17, 2017)

Impressive crowd though.


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 17, 2017)

EDC said:


> Impressive crowd though.


Probably not nearly as big by the end...


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2017)

Another sending off for Billericay too. 

It all seems quite nice payback for Trump/Tamplin too



> *'Billericay boss was disrespectful, we deserved to win' - Leatherhead assistant hails team display after FA Cup win*
> 
> And Midson told BT Sport afterwards that Blues boss Glenn Tamplin had been "disrespectful" in the lead up to the clash.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2017)

EDC said:


> Impressive crowd though.


That's a brilliant crowd. I wonder if they streamed out in the same vast swarms before the end of the game as they did when we beat them?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Another sending off for Billericay too.
> 
> It all seems quite nice payback for Trump/Tamplin too


Is there a site that shows red / yellow card stats for clubs?


----------



## Lyham (Nov 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Another sending off for Billericay too.



Konchesky could also have been sent off for an elbow. Waldren shoved Midson over too but he made a meal of it.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm warming to Leatherhead. Not by much, of course, but a little.


----------



## Taper (Nov 17, 2017)

Time heals.  And handing the Ricay their arses in the FA Cup heals even more


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 17, 2017)

Taper said:


> Time heals.  And handing the Ricay their arses in the FA Cup heals even more


Yes. I haven't forgotten 'wallgate', or forgiven those who instigated it, but I'm not going to let it be the definitive factor every time we play them. Wallgate aside, it's a nice away trip, and all their supporters I've actually spoken to have been great. I can only grind so many axes at any given time!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 17, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Yes. I haven't forgotten 'wallgate', or forgiven those who instigated it, but I'm not going to let it be the definitive factor every time we play them. Wallgate aside, it's a nice away trip, and all their supporters I've actually spoken to have been great. I can only grind so many axes at any given time!


 I tend to agree...albeit: NEVER FORGIVE, NEVER FORGET!


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 17, 2017)

editor said:


> That's a brilliant crowd. I wonder if they streamed out in the same vast swarms before the end of the game as they did when we beat them?


I said that - just with fewer words!


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 17, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> I said that - just with fewer words!


It's what rugby league fans know as "the Wigan Walk!" (They actually have an "early leavers" exit.)


----------



## MrSpikey (Nov 18, 2017)

Tamplin showing off his project on Look East tonight.

It's all about the love...


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 18, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I tend to agree...albeit: NEVER FORGIVE, NEVER FORGET!


Bloody hell! I’ve just been assaulted by a feather and come out second best!


----------



## takkforalt (Nov 18, 2017)

"not just got people selling burgers... we got people selling faith"


----------



## David Lower (Nov 19, 2017)

He’s back


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2017)

David Lower said:


> View attachment 120907 He’s back


What the hell does that mean? Is he pissed?


----------



## scousedom (Nov 20, 2017)

94% battery at 23:33?! 
He's clearly a vampire.


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 20, 2017)

scousedom said:


> 94% battery at 23:33?!
> He's clearly a vampire.


That’s just a screen shot of his tweet. His was sent at 22:18. Certainly appears to be a bit “tired and emotional” though.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 20, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> That’s just a screen shot of his tweet. His was sent at 22:18. Certainly appears to be a bit “tired and emotional” though.


Ah so it is... Monday mornings...


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Nov 20, 2017)

He missed the word "ego" out of his tweet


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 20, 2017)

scousedom said:


> Ah so it is... Monday mornings...


Haha! I try to avoid them if at all possible.


----------



## David Lower (Nov 21, 2017)

Tamplin was absent last night at the match v Ks. 
He's not been seen since the FA Cup defeat.
Apparently he is in Dubai licking his wounds.
The players didn't bother to sing his little song before the game.


----------



## EDC (Nov 21, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Tamplin was absent last night at the match v Ks.
> He's not been seen since the FA Cup defeat.
> Apparently he is in Dubai licking his wounds.
> The players didn't bother to sing his little song before the game.



A bit worrying that they can still win without his talent present.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 24, 2017)

Their captain Konchesky's leaving mid season.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Nov 27, 2017)

I note in a report of the Billericay fans forum tonight Glenn T said he want to average more fans than Dulwich and win the league at Leatherhead on 31st March .....
..


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2017)

Al Cunningham said:


> I note in a report of the Billericay fans forum tonight Glenn T said he want to average more fans than Dulwich and win the league at Leatherhead on 31st March .....
> ..


Why is he so preoccupied with beating our attendances? And I hope Leatherhead stuff them again.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 27, 2017)

Because he’s ambitious and we have the highest average gate?


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Because he’s ambitious and we have the highest average gate?


I would have thought that concentrating on his own club's performance on the pitch would prove a more productive priority.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 28, 2017)

It was a fan's forum. A fan asked him about stadium capacity and attendances. Dulwich may have been mentioned in relation to that. He owns the club, so will talk as owner sometimes. 

They’re not exactly doing badly on the pitch now are they?


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> They’re not exactly doing badly on the pitch now are they?


Indeed. They're doing incredibly well and their attendances have sky rocketed, hence my comment that I find it strange that he's so bothered about beating our crowds when the club is in such a strong position.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 28, 2017)

Depending how the current situation pans out he could quite easily have bigger crowds than us there....

And,  as they march to the title their crowds will grow, like it or not.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 28, 2017)

It's obvious isn't it? He might care because it takes them towards financial sustainability (though I doubt it makes much of a dent), but it's principally about trying to establish an element of moral legitimacy? If they have the biggest crowds it can be spun that "the best-supported club won the League because" rather than "the best-bankrolled club won the league". 

Funny how the Leatherhead comment, being straight from the Maureen playbook, undermines that a little.

And I think we can be less touchy about his name-check of us. Saying "I want our crowds to be bigger than Dulwich" is just shorthand for "I want our crowds to be the highest in the League". It saves a whole syllable!


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Depending how the current situation pans out he could quite easily have bigger crowds than us there....
> 
> And,  as they march to the title their crowds will grow, like it or not.


Oh, I'm sure they will, and they'll evaporate at an even faster rate when the bubble invariably bursts.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 28, 2017)

editor said:


> Oh, I'm sure they will, and they'll evaporate at an even faster rate when the bubble invariably bursts.


I wouldn't even want to discuss what would happen to our crowds...under a number of possible scenarios....


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I wouldn't even want to discuss what would happen to our crowds...under a number of possible scenarios....


Jolly good.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 28, 2017)

Oh, shame I've not got any spare time this afternoon, or I'd start up a detailed new thread on the subject...


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2017)

Ol' Tampers won't be pleased with the crowd of 894 today. That's considerably under his 3,000 target.


----------



## Son of Roy (Dec 2, 2017)

Christmas shopping at Lakeside. Sports Direct and Ann Summers reporting record sales.


editor said:


> Ol' Tampers won't be pleased with the crowd of 894 today. That's considerably under his 3,000 target.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 3, 2017)

Son of Roy said:


> Christmas shopping at Lakeside. Sports Direct and Ann Summers reporting record sales.


Never shopped in Ann Summers in my life, but happy to shop in Sports Direct. Never been to Lakeside.
Your point is... or do all accept cliches and admit we're all hipsters?


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2017)

It's a Tamplinastrophe as a crowd of just 545* watch the Billion Dollar 'Ricays scramble a 2-2 draw against lowly Merstham. 

*By any normal measure, a midweek crowd of that size would be a noteworthy turn out to be applauded, but in the ever-boastful Tamplin World, it amounts to something of a whoopsie.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Dec 7, 2017)

I presume the club will be running coaches to Billericay on Sat 30th Dec. No train service in that day from London....looks like a bus replacement from Newbury Park. Would have thought we could fill 3 coaches like Braintree earlier this year


----------



## Matt The Cab (Dec 7, 2017)

Al Cunningham said:


> I presume the club will be running coaches to Billericay on Sat 30th Dec. No train service in that day from London....looks like a bus replacement from Newbury Park. Would have thought we could fill 3 coaches like Braintree earlier this year



It's not the club that runs coaches... it's Shaun and usually at a lose due to most people preferring to travel under their own steam

Would have thought a rail replacement is more than doable considering it isn't that far & the size of the game


----------



## Al Cunningham (Dec 19, 2017)

Although not tweeting for 3 months (announced last week) GT tweeted today that

" BTFC fans please try and get over yo the AGO arena tonight as we are only averaging 700 fans we can't continue like that..."

On his way in the New Year ?


----------



## bringbackelmo (Dec 19, 2017)

Are they really only averaging that many? I thought there gates were up over 1,000?


----------



## 3010 (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh Glenn how I've missed you :


----------



## Nivag (Dec 19, 2017)

To be fair, that's a decent reply.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Nivag said:


> To be fair, that's a decent reply.


Couldn't agree more...he's meeting abuse with abuse.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Couldn't agree more...he's meeting abuse with abuse.


That would be fine if it were two laaaaads in the pub. But for a self-proclaimed deeply religious man on a spiritual mission and someone representing the club he owns, it's all rather undignified - especially after he escalates the abuse into the naughtiest swear word of the lot! And he is most definitely a bullshitter given that he announced that he was staying off Twitter recently. 

He'll probably delete it once his testosterone levels have calmed down, so I thought it best to preserve his executive managerial style here:


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2017)

This is a bit weird:


----------



## cambelt (Dec 19, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Couldn't agree more...he's meeting abuse with abuse.



Would you be happy if Gavin behaved like that on Twitter? I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2017)

cambelt said:


> Would you be happy if Gavin behaved like that on Twitter? I certainly wouldn't.


That kind of yobbish, gobby attitude is only likely to attract similar types and I'd hate to sat that happen at Hamlet.

I'm all for interesting characters in football, but having bragging millionaires hurling abuse on Twitter is just embarrassing .


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 19, 2017)

cambelt said:


> Would you be happy if Gavin behaved like that on Twitter? I certainly wouldn't.


The difference is...if Gavin was the Club owner, or we had a manager that behaved like Tamplin did, I wouldn't be going to games until they left.

So the answer is...bit of a red herring as I know Gavin wouldn't act like that, and the only way we'd have an owner anything remotely like Tamplin is if I win the Euro Millions tonight...so I'd humbly suggest the odds are against it!


----------



## Al Cunningham (Dec 19, 2017)

602 at Billericay tonight which to be fair against Met Pol on a Tuesday in Dec is not too bad .......but GT was complaining when it was 700


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 19, 2017)

Ive no idea about any of this football stuff but just seen this

Glenn Tamplin: Billericay Town boss banned from driving - Football club owner given driving ban


----------



## 3010 (Dec 19, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Glenn Tamplin: Billericay Town boss banned from driving - Football club owner given driving ban



Some classic Tamplin quotes in that article:

"What people don't realise is that all times of the day, I go out and help people," he said.

"I help addicts, I sponsor people, I help people with issues. But there are people I won't be able to help at 2 or 3 in the morning now, because the driver will only be able to do a certain amount of hours.

"Some families will suffer because I can't be at their beck and call."


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2017)

Al Cunningham said:


> 602 at Billericay tonight which to be fair against Met Pol on a Tuesday in Dec is not too bad .......but GT was complaining when it was 700


It is when you've been blabbing to the press about how you're going to get IMMENSE crowds.





3010 said:


> Some classic Tamplin quotes in that article:
> 
> "What people don't realise is that all times of the day, I go out and help people," he said.
> 
> ...


What an arrogant self centred shit. If he hadn't been caught breaking speed limits like a reckless fucker, he would still be able to help all those people like the wonderful selfless hero he is.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Dec 19, 2017)

He's a narcissist, fantasist bellend, but all we need to be thinking about is taking three points off him. Tho I suppose we could have a collection for his fine...I'm sure that'll go well and we can post up a photo of an empty bucket as they did so hilariously.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 20, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> He's a narcissist, fantasist bellend, but all we need to be thinking about is taking three points off him. Tho I suppose we could have a collection for his fine...I'm sure that'll go well and we can post up a photo of an empty bucket as they did so hilariously.


 To be honest, if we was genuinely concerned in helping addicts (he doesn't state what addictions, but I'd suggest it's not alcohol based on this conviction) he wouldn't use that as an argument to beat a ban as he is CLEARLY rich enough to use a sherbert or two when helping.
As someone who is a long-term recovering alcoholic I certainly wouldn't want him sponsoring me if he's been done for drink-driving!


----------



## bringbackelmo (Dec 20, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> *He's a narcissist, fantasist bellend*, but all we need to be thinking about is taking three points off him. Tho I suppose we could have a collection for his fine...I'm sure that'll go well and we can post up a photo of an empty bucket as they did so hilariously.



Yep! Would love to see Dulwich turn them over at home. Still a lot of football to be played but Billericay need to start losing or the title will be theirs. And I don't think anyone wants to see Tamplin parading around with the trophy.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 21, 2017)

Given the choice, if we could only win one of the two, I'd much rather win on Boxing Day.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Dec 22, 2017)

3010 said:


> Some classic Tamplin quotes in that article:
> 
> "What people don't realise is that all times of the day, I go out and help people," he said.
> 
> ...


In this the season of peace and good will to all men, may I offer my congratulations to him  for attaining speeds on urban roads greater than Lewis Hamilton achieved during the Monaco Grand Prix.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

Well, lookee here: 

Jermaine Pennant makes U-turn and accepts pay cut to rejoin Billericay


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

As a Hamlet fan said on FB: 



> He'll spend enough money to stop Hamlet winning the league this season. They'll go up and find it harder at the next level, crowds will dip, then he'll realise the Football League won't happen and pull the plug altogether. It'll be Margate all over again, but It'll deny us the chance to win the Isthmian League for the first time in almost 70 years. It makes me sick.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 29, 2017)

editor said:


> As a Hamlet fan said on FB:


 Yes, I agree with Pink Panther on that one!


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes, I agree with Pink Panther on that one!


I chose not to make him identifiable, btw.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 29, 2017)

editor said:


> I chose not to make him identifiable, btw.


 But I didn't say his name, so it doesn't matter. If you know him from Facebook you'd know his name anyway. And if anyone was that determined to find out who he was they'd find out how anyway.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> But I didn't say his name, so it doesn't matter. If you know him from Facebook you'd know his name anyway. And if anyone was that determined to find out who he was they'd find out how anyway.


Can't be arsed to argue but you're wrong. Have a nice day.


----------



## NPDHFC (Dec 29, 2017)

Peace on Earth, & Mercy Mild


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> Peace on Earth, & Mercy Mild


Amen bro'.


----------



## NPDHFC (Dec 29, 2017)

Editor & Mishi, Reconciled


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> Editor & Mishi, Reconciled


Tis the season etc.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

Oh, he's off again, but now he likes us - apart from the 'two clowns' who clearly hurt him emotionally and unforgettably.


----------



## EDC (Dec 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Oh, he's off again, but now he likes us - apart from the 'two clowns' who clearly hurt him emotionally and unforgettably.



If he hadn’t blocked me I could have given him a like for that post.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 30, 2017)

The phrase 'practice what you preach', especially regarding this thread, came to mind when I read this, posted on Facebook: "Make the most of your life folks, and be as nice as you can to other people and the planet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


Could apply to this thread in so many different ways...


----------



## Son of Roy (Dec 30, 2017)

New stadium and waterlogged pitch. What a bunch of pikeys. Happy New Year.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 30, 2017)

It's not a new stadium, it's been their home for decades....and even I wouldn't use such a derogatory word on here...


----------



## The Flying Pig (Dec 30, 2017)

Son of Roy said:


> New stadium and waterlogged pitch. What a bunch of pikeys. Happy New Year.


Racist scumbag Fuck off !


----------



## Son of Roy (Dec 30, 2017)

The contractors who built the stadium not BTFC ........obviously. Fuck off yourself.


----------



## sealion (Dec 30, 2017)

Son of Roy said:


> The contractors who built the stadium not BTFC


Thats okay then


----------



## The Flying Pig (Dec 30, 2017)

Son of Roy said:


> The contractors who built the stadium not BTFC ........obviously. Fuck off yourself.


Racist scumbag, I bet you go down well with the Hamlet fans.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The phrase 'practice what you preach', especially regarding this thread, came to mind when I read this, posted on Facebook: "Make the most of your life folks, and be as nice as you can to other people and the planet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. You're actually quoting something I wrote about my dead mother to score points here? A new fucking low, mate. I'm actually quite shocked you'd stoop this low.


----------



## EDC (Dec 30, 2017)

Nothing like a postponed match for people to start ripping each other’s lungs out.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2017)

EDC said:


> Nothing like a postponed match for people to start ripping each other’s lungs out.


I'm all for banter, ribbing, piss taking and winding up, but quoting things I've written about my recently deceased mother is way beyond the fucking pale.


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 31, 2017)

To be fair to editor and I ‘don’t do Facebook’ but, if what he says is correct, that does sound a bit ripe Dulwich Mishi


----------



## Fingers (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## 3010 (Jan 1, 2018)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 124344



That could only be bettered by the club/Glenn issuing a statement of denial:


And then being shown to have confirmed it was true in a now deleted tweet:


Top work all round Glenn!


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 1, 2018)

If someone is really lucky they will get brought off at half time.   and to think  we used to only get an orange in my playing days.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year folks, and may Ricay's cup runs continue with a need for a few replays too.


----------



## EDC (Jan 1, 2018)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> If someone is really lucky they will get brought off at half time.   and to think  we used to only get an orange in my playing days.


The Rodney Marsh classic.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 1, 2018)

editor said:


> Wow. You're actually quoting something I wrote about my dead mother to score points here? A new fucking low, mate. I'm actually quite shocked you'd stoop this low.


I was quoting the phrase, which I thought was quite beautiful...the fact it was about your mother to me was immaterial. I certainly wasn't try to use her sad passing to score points, it was the phrase you used that stuck in the mind, not why or when you used it.
 It wasn't posted to cause offence, it was posted to suggest double standards. Nothing more, nothing less.
I one hundred per cent posted it in good faith, to make a point, not to upset regarding the death of your mother, apologies, as that's the way you interpreted it, that wasn't my intent.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 1, 2018)

Tonbridge vs Billericay is off today. Fixture build up continues...


----------



## Aldaniti (Jan 5, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Lots of things said about Billericay - very few seem better researched than this article
> 
> Billericay Town: The Only Way Isn't Necessarily Essex | Twohundredpercent



He must be running out of money soon, its certainly not raining it in via the steel business.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 5, 2018)

Aldaniti said:


> He must be running out of money soon, its certainly not raining it in via the steel business.



It is winter, so perhaps he can expect a delivery of snow shortly.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2018)

So 'only' 1,570 at home for today's home draw. Tamplin's hopes of monster crowds paying for his wild spending must fast be evaporating. Good.


----------



## Aldaniti (Jan 7, 2018)

The sleazy get sleazier. And he's trying to say it's publicity for the club.

.
Jamie O'Hara clashes with millionaire Billericay Town boss in row over fiancée Elizabeth-Jayne Tierney
.
I know its The Sun etc.. A close source said Glenn went round to give her Jamie's wages? £2k cash. Whatever happened to sage/automatic payroll/bank transfer? Accountability?


----------



## sealion (Jan 7, 2018)

Aldaniti said:


> I know its The Sun etc.


It must be true then  A close source said,,,,,


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 8, 2018)

Aldaniti said:


> The sleazy get sleazier. And he's trying to say it's publicity for the club.
> 
> .
> Jamie O'Hara clashes with millionaire Billericay Town boss in row over fiancée Elizabeth-Jayne Tierney
> ...


perhaps jamie's bird wasn't too keen on the idea of Glenn holding his dick and literally taking the piss out of him and his team


----------



## YTC (Jan 8, 2018)

they 100% get paid in cash though...


----------



## Nivag (Jan 8, 2018)

YTC said:


> they 100% get paid in cash though...


I assume he only gets paid in cash too.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 8, 2018)

YTC said:


> they 100% get paid in cash though...


Albeit a couple of games in hand in some cases.     but who knows how hmrc fare ?


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 10, 2018)

The Non League Paper has the story. Inferring that his players might take drugs? The FA are not happy as they like to do the testing themselves. What a moral hero. "Never sold a gram of gear".


----------



## Aldaniti (Jan 10, 2018)

Son of Roy said:


> The Non League Paper has the story. Inferring that his players might take drugs? The FA are not happy as they like to do the testing themselves. What a moral hero. "Never sold a gram of gear".


To the word that claim is most probably true. But what about a kg or two?


----------



## blueheaven (Jan 11, 2018)

Son of Roy said:


> The Non League Paper has the story. Inferring that his players might take drugs? The FA are not happy as they like to do the testing themselves. What a moral hero. "Never sold a gram of gear".



It's the "I'll hold your cock when you piss" part that I find worrying. Is that an acceptable thing for any employer to say to his or her employees??


----------



## Nivag (Jan 11, 2018)

blueheaven said:


> It's the "I'll hold your cock when you piss" part that I find worrying. Is that an acceptable thing for any employer to say to his or her employees??


I'm guessing it is in the Catholic Church


----------



## clog (Jan 11, 2018)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> perhaps jamie's bird wasn't too keen on the idea of Glenn holding his dick and literally taking the piss out of him and his team


“Jamie’s bird”


----------



## Aldaniti (Jan 14, 2018)

Manager, my arse. Attendance 1081 and he wasn't one of them, he's in Mauritius. Totally committed, yeah right. Wonder if they sing his song when he is not there to bellow at them?


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 15, 2018)

clog said:


> “Jamie’s bird”



da li mnogi ovde govore srpski hrvati?

That was NOT a phrase or term I would normally have used, but whilst responding to a previous quoted refence *A WEEK AGO* !!!! 

Jamie O'Hara clashes with millionaire Billericay Town boss in row over fiancée Elizabeth-Jayne Tierney

I just failed to think of any acceptably derogatory or appropriately polite way to describe the subject  female.

Can you ?

Can I make it clear that I am not suggesting here that there was any hint of a “ Ménage a trois ou cinquante dix huit  “ in the report ,  but must say I find it remarkably generous of Glenn to have given her a wad of two grand to use as a sanitary pad.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 15, 2018)

Appropriate praise to Glenn and Ricay on their FA Trophy progress, and flying the flag for our league .

He may have thrown a bit of money at it, but you still have to win the games.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2018)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> Appropriate praise to Glenn and Ricay on their FA Trophy progress, and flying the flag for our league .
> 
> He may have thrown a bit of money at it, but you still have to win the games.


They're not really flying a flag for our league though because they don't represent anything other than themselves. No one has the money and resources that they have, so I doubt if any clubs at our level can find much in common with them.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2018)

> There are some good players in the Bostik Premier Division – Billericay Town spend over £20,000 per week on players – but Allassani is comfortably better than any of them.



How Reise Allassani is rebuilding his career at Dulwich Hamlet


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 18, 2018)

editor said:


> How Reise Allassani is rebuilding his career at Dulwich Hamlet


That's a really good article, and the little dig at Glenda brilliant.


----------



## pitchfork (Jan 20, 2018)

Another postponement for Glenda! He must have a load waste under that pitch!!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 21, 2018)

I would suggest it's merely compacted clay...


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2018)

Oh my good gawd.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Oh my good gawd.
> 
> View attachment 125842


But did they manage to defrost the pitch this time, before the referee's inspection ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 22, 2018)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> But did they manage to defrost the pitch this time, before the referee's inspection ?


 It MUST be true...it's in The Sun! Funny how such an evil paper peddles lies...but we can 'enjoy' their reporting when it suits...


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It MUST be true...it's in The Sun! Funny how such an evil paper peddles lies...but we can 'enjoy' their reporting when it suits...


Tamplin has a rock solid case for libel if it is untrue and, unlike most people whose names get dredged up in that disgusting rag of filth, he has more than enough cash to take it to the courts.

But the real point is that if you sell yourself to the tabloids like he has done so readily in the past, they can bite back once they get bored with the shite stories they're getting fed. So fuck him.


----------



## XV Brigada (Jan 22, 2018)

Seems old Glenny boy has been working hard to outdo himself over the last 24 hours

"Shopping in Nike Dubai and the staff recognised us and couple them showed me they follow Billericay and wanted pictures Billericay like it or not becoming known WORLDWIDE and we still in our first year"

Swiftly followed by an interesting whatsapp message to the 'ricay group chat

Note: I tried to embed these tweets but fucked it up if anyone knows how fire away!


----------



## Nivag (Jan 22, 2018)

Classic PR trick of conveniently being out of the country when something poisonous gets posted in the press.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 23, 2018)

XV Brigada said:


> Seems old Glenny boy has been working hard to outdo himself over the last 24 hours
> 
> "Shopping in Nike Dubai and the staff recognised us and couple them showed me they follow Billericay and wanted pictures Billericay like it or not becoming known WORLDWIDE and we still in our first year"
> 
> ...


Du  facking  bye ????   Looks more like Chadwell saint mare eye !


----------



## pitchfork (Jan 23, 2018)

Another postponement for Glenda!! They will be playing 4 games a week at this rate!!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 24, 2018)

And...they have more than enough games in hand, looking at their one game lost, to clinch the title sometime in April...which is when titles are won.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 24, 2018)

And why do you call him Glenda? I realise his name is Glenn, but does this make him a lesser person by giving him a female name? I'm not sure that would go down too well with the women who support us...


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 24, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And why do you call him Glenda? I realise his name is Glenn, but does this make him a lesser person by giving him a female name? I'm not sure that would go down too well with the women who support us...



Im sure they already have enough to moan about


----------



## clog (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## pitchfork (Jan 24, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And why do you call him Glenda? I realise his name is Glenn, but does this make him a lesser person by giving him a female name? I'm not sure that would go down too well with the women who support us...



Because I like the sound of it nothing more nothing less, stop creating issues where there aren't any!!! I call my daughter Kit Kat it doesn't mean I am referring to her as a 4 fingered chocolate bar!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 24, 2018)

Believe me on this forum...there are ALWAYS 'issues'!


----------



## pitchfork (Jan 24, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Believe me on this forum...there are ALWAYS 'issues'!



You created the issue by implying he was a lesser person by making reference to the fact that Glenda is a girls name. I don't think Glenn or Glenda, which ever you prefer, is a lesser person than me or anyone else for that matter. I may not agree with him but whether he is Glenn or Glenda I still think he is vulgar and offensive and he clearly needs some work on humility and reflection but that's just my opinion.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 24, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> ..... I call my daughter Kit Kat .....!


Did she like the scratching post you bought her for Christmas ?


----------



## Aldaniti (Jan 25, 2018)

XV Brigada said:


> Swiftly followed by an interesting whatsapp message to the 'ricay group



I wonder if he gets emotional about real issues like every time his 'company' goes into administration.


----------



## 3010 (Jan 25, 2018)

Has Glenn canned his groundsman as a result of all their postponements?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 25, 2018)

3010 said:


> Has Glenn canned his groundsman as a result of all their postponements?



 Why not Tweet and ask him?


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricay's trophy tie at harrogate town next week ought to be a cracking game, between two teams in top 2of their respective leagues.

Glenn ought to be thankful to T&M for getting them a game on as preparation.  Saved him taking his team out to Dubai for a warm up match !

A useful yardstick for players in our league to chart their own progress against.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2018)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> Ricay's trophy tie at harrogate town next week ought to be a cracking game, between two teams in top 2of their respective leagues.
> 
> Glenn ought to be thankful to t&m groundsman for getting them a game on as preparation.  Saved him taking his team out to Dubai for a warm up match !
> 
> A useful yardstick for players in our league to chart their own progress against.


Well, it's hardly a fair yardstick given Billericay's colossally inflated financial backing. I'd rather compare our players from an - if you excuse the pun - somewhat more level financial playing field.  Billericay are more like a club one or two levels above us in terms of spending power.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Well, it's hardly a fair yardstick given Billericay's colossally inflated financial backing. I'd rather compare our players from an - if you excuse the pun - somewhat more level financial playing field.  Billericay are more like a club one or two levels above us in terms of spending power.


Regardless of how.much ricay have spent ,  any player who can hold his head up knowing he put in a decent performance against them, can look on this game with interest.

Spending  money does not guarantee success,  a winning formula still has to be found,   it helps, but is not always the case as a number of championship and premier league clubs can testify.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 29, 2018)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> Regardless of how.much ricay have spent ,  any player who can hold his head up knowing he put in a decent performance against them, can look on this game with interest.
> 
> Spending  money does not guarantee success,  a winning formula still has to be found,   it helps, but is not always the case as a number of championship and premier league clubs can testify.


 I'd say...usually...but they are spending far more that what we would usually term 'big spenders'. No such thing as a 'poor bookie' and they had them 20/1 ON pre-season!


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2018)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> Regardless of how.much ricay have spent ,  any player who can hold his head up knowing he put in a decent performance against them, can look on this game with interest.
> 
> Spending  money does not guarantee success,  a winning formula still has to be found,   it helps, but is not always the case as a number of championship and premier league clubs can testify.


At this level of football, and with this level of spending, it usually does.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 31, 2018)

He's bought another player, rumours have it he's signed Millwall's Steve Morrisson. His greatest ever signing according, naturally, to the man himself.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Never listen to rumours...there's no way that is true!


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jan 31, 2018)

It isn’t they have signed Callum Butcher (ex-Millwall) on loan from Mansfield


----------



## billbond (Jan 31, 2018)

ha ha ha steve morison 
The rumor was it was Tony Craig ex captain
And has above has signed callum butcher ex wall
Got this from a wall site, many of them dont like Dulwich now do they
comments such as "hope they beat them corbinastas and lefty c..ts to the Title
It looks like the Ricay boss is pulling out all the stops to make sure they top the Div
A little sad how his thrown all this cash at it if you ask me
Just hope  for a minor miracle would be so good to see Dulwich win a Title


----------



## SteveHFC (Feb 4, 2018)

Billericay Town boss Glenn Tamplin investigated over blackmail claims


----------



## Nivag (Feb 4, 2018)

Gangster threats from the born again Christian. 
Police probe launched into Town boss after alleged blackmail offences


----------



## Nivag (Feb 4, 2018)

*Snap*


----------



## billbond (Feb 10, 2018)

I see more scandal coming out of ricay now
Talksport now talking about front page of the scum, sorry sun(smiley) anyway a piece on Jermaine Pennant aptly doing porn with his partner !
Making a appearance himself 
Just had a porn star (male) talking about this new venture/career move, Personally cant say ive heard of this before a porn model talking about this sort of thing AND on a sports programme
One things for sure at that club never seems to be a dull moment !


----------



## billbond (Feb 10, 2018)

Im pretty sure there will be no jokes about the above
That would be  far "too hard"


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Feb 10, 2018)

Play offs aside, at least you won't have his antics much longer.  I'm dreading the Tamplin circus arriving in the National League. One can only hope the freak show implodes before then.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 10, 2018)

billbond said:


> Im pretty sure there will be no jokes about the above
> That would be  far "too hard"


What with him being born again he'll need a stiff one after reading that.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2018)

> “Police have been investigating Mr Tamplin and Billericay Town for a few months now.
> “There are various aspects to their investigation.”


And so the implosion begins. Good.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 10, 2018)

But implodes too late. This will have been the only realistic chance of winning the Isthmian League championship in my lifetime, the way things are going for us.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 12, 2018)

Depends, if it turns out the player contracts are dodgy or that the money runs out suddenly before the end of March, 'ricay could end up with a points deduction or be barred from promotion.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 12, 2018)

If the players contracts are dodgy it would take ages to investigate, and I very much doubt any points deduction would be this season...look at the Boston United/Steve Evans tax fiddle precident.

Barred from promotion? On what grounds, if that had enough points?


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 12, 2018)

Anybody else now want ricay to go all the way to Wembley in the FA trophy, but Glenn not be able to (and not because of  illness ).


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> But implodes too late. This will have been the only realistic chance of winning the Isthmian League championship in my lifetime, the way things are going for us.


Either you've been told that you only got a year or two left to live or that's a particularly doomy forecast.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2018)

Balbi said:


> Depends, if it turns out the player contracts are dodgy or that the money runs out suddenly before the end of March, 'ricay could end up with a points deduction or be barred from promotion.


That would be a thing of beauty.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Either you've been told that you only got a year or two left to live or that's a particularly doomy forecast.


 As it stands we are shaking buckets until the end of the season to keep the squad together after Meadows moved the goalposts in November.
We currently only have a licence to use Champion Hill until the end of the season.
If things are not resolved do you honestly think that Gavin Rose will still be manager next season, because if I was in his shoes I wouldn't.
Alternatively, we could go up, things behind the scenes, whatever they may be, will work out & we stabilise in the National League South. Either way I think it's more likely to be onwards and upwards, or stay where we are, without challenging for the title...if we get through the current situation.
Which, to me, would make it unlikely to win the Isthmian League title in my lifetime...unless things are sorted and we lose in the play-offs again.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Either you've been told that you only got a year or two left to live or that's a particularly doomy forecast.


 So what do YOU think the future holds?


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> So what do YOU think the future holds?


I've no idea at all, but I'm not so emo-esque gloomy'n'doomy to suppose that I'll be brown bread before they ever get promoted.

Heck, I still dream of watching Wales at the World Cup!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 13, 2018)

Pennants ofski!
Former Liverpool and Arsenal winger Jermaine Pennant leaves Billericay Town


----------



## billbond (Feb 13, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> As it stands we are shaking buckets until the end of the season to keep the squad together after Meadows moved the goalposts in November.
> We currently only have a licence to use Champion Hill until the end of the season.
> If things are not resolved do you honestly think that Gavin Rose will still be manager next season, because if I was in his shoes I wouldn't.
> Alternatively, we could go up, things behind the scenes, whatever they may be, will work out & we stabilise in the National League South. Either way I think it's more likely to be onwards and upwards, or stay where we are, without challenging for the title...if we get through the current situation.
> Which, to me, would make it unlikely to win the Isthmian League title in my lifetime...unless things are sorted and we lose in the play-offs again.



Would be great to see them win the title
Just wondering with all this uncertainty if there is any chance Dulwich might groundshare


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 14, 2018)

Well if the licence to play at Champion Hill is not renewed then we would clearly have to. liamdhfc I am sure will explain more when he is able to.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 18, 2018)

Something I know you're all keen to watch is Glenn's F12 getting wrapped on Dave at the moment.


----------



## billbond (Feb 20, 2018)

Bloke i used to work with went to see ricay tonite 
Just looked , see they beat Corinthan  Casuals so they are in the final 
The pitch dont look that great


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 20, 2018)

billbond said:


> Bloke i used to work with went to see ricay tonite
> Just looked , see they beat Corinthan  Casuals so they are in the final
> The pitch dont look that great



Caused by a half time pitch invasion of the massive crowd?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2018)

billbond said:


> Bloke i used to work with went to see ricay tonite
> Just looked , see they beat Corinthan  Casuals so they are in the final
> The pitch dont look that great



I'm surprised they let the game go ahead with a pitch as dreadful as that. Did they get a new groundsman in the end?


----------



## Nivag (Feb 20, 2018)

Bloody hell I played on better pitches as a kid for Tulse Hill boys and them pitches were a mud bath!


----------



## Matt The Cab (Feb 20, 2018)

Nivag said:


> Bloody hell I played on better pitches as a kid for Tulse Hill boys and them pitches were a mud bath!



Tulse Hill Boys..?

What era & house?


----------



## Nivag (Feb 20, 2018)

Matt The Cab said:


> Tulse Hill Boys..?
> 
> What era & house?


I should have said Tulse Hill FC, nothing to do with the school as far as I remember. 
I went to a rival school, Kingsdale, in the Mid to late 80's :-D


----------



## billbond (Feb 20, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Caused by a half time pitch invasion of the massive crowd?


 
Just over 400 i think i read


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2018)

billbond said:


> Just over 400 i think i read


A little bit down on the anticipated monster crowds predicted by The Man In The Muriel.


----------



## Taper (Feb 20, 2018)

That's Belle and Sebastian's next single right there


----------



## billbond (Feb 21, 2018)

'im surprised they let the game go ahead with a pitch as dreadful as that. Did they get a new groundsman in the end?
Heard they flew the Rochdale groundsman in !


----------



## HFCJohn (Feb 21, 2018)

That agricultural surface rather suits the agricultural style of play favoured in mid-Essex.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



If only he'd properly researched the subject and worked out a practical, sensible budget instead of cluelessly bragging about the massive crowds he thought they'd attract.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## billbond (Feb 21, 2018)

Seem to be having a few hicups of late
Lost  1-2 Tonite


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2018)

billbond said:


> Seem to be having a few hicups of late
> Lost  1-2 Tonite


If only we hadn't gone into super-average mode just as they start wobbling  

I dare say that the crowd of 728 - more than reasonable by any other standard - will disappoint the Man In The Muriel too.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 21, 2018)

I find football boring and shite, sorry. But on my way home from cricket nets tonight where i couldn't park due to the Folkestone v Billaricay match.. I see they lost 2-1 to Folkestone


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 21, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> I find football boring and shite, sorry. But on my way home from cricket nets tonight where i couldn't park due to the Folkestone v Billaricay match.. I see they lost 2-1 to Folkestone



Can't imagine much more interesting things in Folkestone than football


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 21, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Can't imagine much more interesting things in Folkestone than football


true


----------



## Balbi (Feb 22, 2018)

Their fixture list looks horrendous in the run in, playing every couple of days in late March early April. Wheels could come off the project, all because Tamplin didn't spring for a decent turf.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 22, 2018)

Balbi said:


> Their fixture list looks horrendous in the run in, playing every couple of days in late March early April. Wheels could come off the project, all because Tamplin didn't spring for a decent turf.


Jizzing lions all over the changing room Walls, a huge murial of you and the wife in bed, a half decent pitch to play on. You can't have it all you know and i think we can all be a little churlish on this board in not giving Glen credit for his football management nous and decision making...


----------



## NPDHFC (Feb 22, 2018)

Balbi said:


> View attachment 128041 View attachment 128042 View attachment 128043 View attachment 128044 View attachment 128045



They've got some moody kick-off times in there too!


----------



## Taper (Feb 22, 2018)

Yeah, but the Ricay still have a lot going for them; per Glenn's analysis here


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 22, 2018)

Queer Final Trophy


----------



## Taper (Feb 22, 2018)

I like the sound of that


----------



## JTee (Feb 22, 2018)

Said on Twitter that he’ll sack himself if they lose on Saturday hahah. 

Hopefully they draw and add another game to the pile up. 

None of it matters though if we don’t get out of this slump quickly. Those two losses give some hope, but it’s potentially still a 15pt gap.


----------



## bringbackelmo (Feb 22, 2018)

Such a shame Hamlet's form has been so poor lately, an extra five or six points from the last five games would have had Glenn panicking about now. If they lose the title from here, oh, how I will laugh.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2018)

NPDHFC said:


> They've got some moody kick-off times in there too!


Got to be NZ local time for him


----------



## Balbi (Feb 22, 2018)

Yeah, sorry about that. I forget football's played at human friendly times on occasion.


----------



## billbond (Feb 22, 2018)

Pinned Tweet


*Glenn Tamplin*‏Verified account @glenntamplin 14h14 hours ago
Truly sorry all at BTFC I’m embarrassed now with my players as I’m their manager Lose Saturday when it really matters I will sack myself and actually considering it now depending on answers from players on something I’ve put to them be interesting if they do the right thing

Losing it big time


----------



## Emmbeee (Feb 22, 2018)

Quite a big turnover of players now too. It looks like the fat lady might not be singing quite yet.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 22, 2018)

Looks like he is looking for a reason to exit

That or just "allegedly"  tired and emotional (as they say in private eye)


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 23, 2018)

What does he mean by 'Queer final trophy'?!


----------



## NPDHFC (Feb 23, 2018)

'Quarter Final [FA] Trophy'


----------



## NPDHFC (Feb 23, 2018)

Just he's such a bigot that 'Queer' is what his phone defaults to when trying to type 'Quarter'


----------



## billbond (Feb 24, 2018)

Emmbeee said:


> Quite a big turnover of players now too. It looks like the fat lady might not be singing quite yet.



i was looking at the thread with all the players coming and going. Incredible
Its a form of madness
Not meaning to be personal but with these outbursts every so often theres something not quite right
As he says wife steady marriage healthy kids , money in the bank, nice home
Yet  dont come across as contented, maybe a form of Bipolar
The players coming in its just pure crazy


----------



## mick mccartney (Feb 24, 2018)

'ere , Glenn , couldn't lend Rio  3 mill , could you ?


----------



## chris gil (Feb 24, 2018)

bollocks , could do with them drawing another game but they're 4-1 down at half time


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 24, 2018)

2-5 down now, schadenfreude.

Sack yourself now you arrogant rich twat.


----------



## JimW (Feb 24, 2018)

Trophy bitter!


----------



## EDC (Feb 24, 2018)

1800 against Wealdstone!!  I bet there more of their fans in the ground.


----------



## billbond (Feb 24, 2018)

EDC said:


> 1800 against Wealdstone!!  I bet there more of their fans in the ground.



Hope for his sake he did not bump into the raider


----------



## Brutaldeluxe (Feb 24, 2018)

Tamplin quits as Billericay Town manager


----------



## Nivag (Feb 24, 2018)

Brutaldeluxe said:


> Tamplin quits as Billericay Town manager


"Tamplin added he would still have a presence at games until the rest of the season." 

I'm guessing he means the mural on the wall rather than actually being there.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## B.I.G (Feb 24, 2018)

#oneweeklater

#refusedtogiveupweekswages


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 24, 2018)

I miss Mark Baker


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 24, 2018)

he was looking for a way out


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Balbi (Feb 24, 2018)

Making himself Assistant Manager. Bet he re-promotes himself.


----------



## Emmbeee (Feb 24, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 128316


Give up a week's wages for the benefit of their "filthy rich" benefactor. Why would those mercenaries ever be expected to do that?
He's completely lost it and might even end up causing the implosion before getting a promotion.
And surely some investigative journo must be able to put the pieces together as to where the money really came from.


----------



## NPDHFC (Feb 24, 2018)

Before you go making any libellous accusations, he’s already told us that he ain’t ever sold a gram of gear in his life. So there.


----------



## EDC (Feb 24, 2018)

It’s all very funny and I’ll laugh and take the piss as much as anyone but things happening off the pitch have meant Dulwich haven’t capitalised while they potentially implode.


----------



## Aldaniti (Feb 25, 2018)

Only 7 or 8 players said they’d give up their wages.
Meaning 7 or 8 are shit scared of the raging muscle bound, ‘selfless’ for life maniac. I s’pose money talks but what self respecting player would want to be associated with this loon?
Thankfully, the wheels are coming off this facade big time and soon non-league will have normal service resumed.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 25, 2018)

I must say asking players to play 4 games in 8 days (which they are going to have to do for the next two months) this week without payment, is a novel way of motivating a  team to give that bit extra in them , especially just before a national cup quarter final !


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 27, 2018)

What a shame.   a replay at wealdstone and s two legged semi v Stockport or brackley, and the ricay rickshaw could have been rolling seven days a week


----------



## HFCJohn (Feb 27, 2018)

They've just announced a new interim manager to steady the ship until the end of the season.

His name is Glenn Tamplin...


----------



## bringbackelmo (Feb 27, 2018)

Don't worry everyone - Billericay have decided they just can't do it without Glenn...



What a panto


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2018)

bringbackelmo said:


> Don't worry everyone - Billericay have decided they just can't do it without Glenn...
> 
> 
> 
> What a panto



What a spineless bullshitter. He can't keep his word on anything.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 27, 2018)

More like no one wanted the poison chalice!


----------



## GregDHFC (Feb 27, 2018)

He's done a Farage! What a surprise.


----------



## Aldaniti (Feb 27, 2018)

I wish I could say incredible but his antics are expected. This whole thing has to come crashing down soon if rumours are to be even half believed.
Normal Ricay fans must hate being part of this circus and watching all the Johnny come latelys sucking up to him.


----------



## EDC (Feb 27, 2018)

Their match has been abandoned tonight.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 27, 2018)

on tweeter


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 3, 2018)

good day for Worthing, not so much for Billericay. 2-1 to Worthing, prepare for the twitter meltdown. hahahaha!


----------



## Emmbeee (Mar 3, 2018)

Full time. Well played Worthing


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 3, 2018)

Dodgy 4g pitch.


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 3, 2018)

Harlow stopped Folkestone going above us by holding them to a 1-1 draw.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 3, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> good day for Worthing, not so much for Billericay. 2-1 to Worthing, prepare for the twitter meltdown. hahahaha!



Sack the manager!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 3, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Sack the manager!


he'll only reinstate himself when the players, club and fans demand it. .......a whole 2 days later.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2018)

Based on their recent form, Billericay are 15th in the league. Perhaps he'll have to keep sacking himself and reinstating himself on a regular basis.

*Hamlet's form is even worse, mind 

Bostik League Premier Division | Form Guide


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 7, 2018)

His job is safe.   He has run out of P45s.


----------



## EDC (Mar 7, 2018)

Just got home.  I can’t fault the work that has been done there other than the pitch which is shit.  It’s a lovely ground to watch a football match.


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 7, 2018)

Especially on your birthday with that result EDC!


----------



## EDC (Mar 7, 2018)

It was a happy birthday on the pitch.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 7, 2018)

EDC said:


> Just got home.  I can’t fault the work that has been done there other than the pitch which is shit.  It’s a lovely ground to watch a football match.


Chatting to one of the fans after the game and he said the pitch is bad because he filled in a drainage ditch behind the stand to make a path from the carpark to the ground.


----------



## Emmbeee (Mar 7, 2018)

Filled it in with what? I hope he had a license for whatever waste he was disposing of.......


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Aldaniti (Mar 7, 2018)

Twitter:
*Glenn Tamplin*
@glenntamplin
Manager of Billericay Town. helps those less fortunate and building a community. BTFC for life. Selfless for Life.

You just know this ‘for life’ thing is a load of bollocks. Life in regards to BTFC means to the end of next season at best.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2018)

Yet another game postponed.


----------



## bringbackelmo (Mar 13, 2018)

Their match tonight is off as well


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2018)

They've moved Thursday's game too.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 13, 2018)

I am relieved we got the game at Billericay out of the way last week, before Glenn got any ideas from this.
Greece's top football league suspended after gun-wielding PAOK owner confronted referee


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2018)

Just 279 fans sauntered into the Avery to watch Billericay's 1-0 'home' win against lowly Dorking. 

Rapidly diminishing league crowds can't be doing much for The Muriel One's finances.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 19, 2018)

Looks like Brentwood Town are playing a home game at Avery as well this week.


----------



## billbond (Mar 19, 2018)

Ricay must be playing this week, i mean with the backlog of fixtures
Anyone know who they are playing


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Mar 19, 2018)

billbond said:


> Ricay must be playing this week, i mean with the backlog of fixtures
> Anyone know who they are playing



They are playing Tomorrow (Cup final), Thursday (Tonbridge away), Saturday (Hendon away), next Monday (Wingate away) and Wednesday (Harrow home)


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 20, 2018)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> They are playing Tomorrow (Cup final), Thursday (Tonbridge away), Saturday (Hendon away), next Monday (Wingate away) and Wednesday (Harrow home)



Three tough away games under normal circumstances. Coming back to back, then they deserve to win league if they pick up maximum points. A big ask.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 20, 2018)

pompeydunc said:


> Three tough away games under normal circumstances. Coming back to back, then they deserve to win league if they pick up maximum points. A big ask.


Oi Oi! This is Urban, there's no room for such sporting magnanimity round 'ere. ;-)


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2018)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> They are playing Tomorrow (Cup final), Thursday (Tonbridge away), Saturday (Hendon away), next Monday (Wingate away) and Wednesday (Harrow home)


I'd be pleased with a Billericay form book that read L L L L L by next Wednesday, so we can enjoy a normal battle for the top slot.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello all, und Grüezi.
Long-time Lurker here.

I'm delighted to help contribute to this "_hell thread_", as was earlier put by a user whose handle escapes me at this point.

Following allegations made, which were made to Queensway in Oct. / Nov. 2017, Mr Tamplin has confirmed [in about the most Tamplin way imaginable] that he is under Tax Investigation - i.e. on Radio, in a public forum.

Relevant section to be heard at 4m 18s

Linky :
Billericay Town: Glenn Tamplin's season update - Phoenix FM

Transcribed, slightly difficult to hear owing to vernacular speech patterns, _&c._ :

"_One thing that's happened with all this media attention has, has made things difficult with erm, tax inquiries and stuff like that which is all fine 'cos everything I do is 100% legitimate, but all of a sudden you have to get things like figures and facts together which you wouldn't normally have to do, erm and then all of a sudden because, er, the media attention_...[further charidee nonsense _&c, _whilst realising as he talks that he shouldn't have just put that last bit out into the public realm, followed by a change of tack and a change of subject]"

Takeaways :
1. You have to keep "_figures & facts_" for 6 years. It is 100% something you would "_normally have to do_"
2. The "_media attention_" was 100% avoidable. It didn't have to be Zippo's Show [I know that you'll be reading this Glenn] and it's been 100% brought on by the egotistical approach shown thus far.
3. Don't talk about your tax affairs in public - it makes things much, much worse [and now it's in that public forum, speculation on the subject has a Statutory Defence]
_vide _:
Defamation Act 2013

Danke Vielmal, meinem Essex freunde.

[edited for punctuation and link to UKPGA 2013 ch26 added for the reassurance of Moderators]


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 20, 2018)

Unfortunately I fear that hmrc may well also be knocking on meadow's door for our contributions very soon, and such may well be the subject of the next  dialogue they initiate.   but in the interim I hope their mission in Essex is rewarded.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 20, 2018)

Why unfortunate?

They should be registered for VAT, either as an individual entity [e.g. Dulwich Hamlet Licenses Ltd] or as a Group Undertaking. That's their problem, as is collection of VAT where due.

They would be able to claim for Relief, given that the alleged amounts have not been paid. In my personal & professional opinion, they are not due. Fabricated Debts will be given such a Construction by the Court, if properly Argued.

And, for the benefit of any Meadow Staffers that may see this :
In my Professional Opinion, there is no Debt. Certainly, no Proven debt which falls outwith the control of Closely-Held Companies & which were responsible for such collection. There is well-settled Law upon that point. 
In my honestly-held Personal Opinion, it is a Sham Arrangement for the purposes of showing the Club to be non-viable and with the ultimate aim of destroying the Club. Especially given the UKTM Applications for Registration.
[you'll kindly note that I rely upon Statutory Defences, for such statements, per post #1579]

Those Staffers know who I am. Pick up the phone - you have my number.
You also know what it'll cost you, _pro stunde_.

Anyway, this is a thread about BTFC and the circus show that a venerable and ancient Club has been allowed to become. Back on topic, shall we go?


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 20, 2018)

Because I cant private message  you, I need to reply here.
Unfortunate because I doubt meadow will have paid money to hmrc that has has taken from our club.   and as such will probably  added to perceived debt.

Over and out


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 20, 2018)

Don't worry about that, it's their problem and certainly not DHFC's.

It wouldn't be 'added' to any alleged debts.
VAT law is clear upon that point - it is the duty of the Collector, excepting if and only when VAT Relief is applied for by them against any allegedly unpaid amounts.

Once paid to the Collector, it's the Collector's responsibility.
If they were to open the VAT can of worms, it wouldn't go down very well for them - I can assure you upon that point.

If it IS the case that they haven't paid across VAT amounts which have been collected, then a direct call will go in at both Queensway and Edinburgh - notwithstanding State DAs in DE & NY. Shit will hit multiple fans.

+ soz, I don't do DMs or Private Messages - I'd rather that any reassurances I can offer be in public, as I can completely understand the worry felt by DHFC supporters.


----------



## goandroam (Mar 20, 2018)

pompeydunc said:


> Three tough away games under normal circumstances. Coming back to back, then they deserve to win league if they pick up maximum points. A big ask.


We've got something like 17 games to play in 39 days I think. It's definitely going to require a massive effort from the squad, especially with the way performances have been recently.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 20, 2018)

goandroam said:


> We've got something like 17 games to play in 39 days I think. It's definitely going to require a massive effort from the squad, especially with the way performances have been recently.


Especially when their wages are with held !


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 20, 2018)

This season must have been a hell of a rollercoaster ride for you already with your fa trophy wins.   and s bit if a way to go yet too.   interesting days.


----------



## billbond (Mar 20, 2018)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> They are playing Tomorrow (Cup final), Thursday (Tonbridge away), Saturday (Hendon away), next Monday (Wingate away) and Wednesday (Harrow home)


reply Thanks
Blimey what a fixture list, imagine the league clubs with that lot


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 21, 2018)

In the interests of fairness, fair play on winning the Essex Senior Cup.

Although, it is ONLY a County Cup [make sure both of those vowels are in there] and the outlay of £1.5m [Glenn's words] to win that trophy seems a little excessive.

There's only one County Senior Cup, the Sheffield Challenge Cup, which matters and that's because it's the 5th oldest football trophy in the world. It's the 2nd oldest trophy that can be competed for in an open tournament [East of Scotland Shield is just a Challenge Match, these days] and is unique in that every winner is inscribed on the trophy itself, rather than the plinth or a silver band around the plinth.

Essex Senior Cup [1884] isn't even in the top 30 of the list of oldest trophies, from memory.

That list:
1. Youdan Cup [1867, owned by Hallam FC and no longer competed]
2. Cromwell Cup [1868, owned by The Wednesday and no longer competed]
n/a. the original FA Cup [1871, stolen whilst on Aston Villa's watch and never recovered]
3. Scottish Cup [1873, oldest trophy which can be won]
4. East of Scotland Shield [1875, Hibs v Hearts these days]
5. Sheffield Challenge Cup [1876, now called the Sheffield & Hallamshire County Senior Cup]
6. Birmingham Senior Cup [1876, original trophy now owned by AVFC and played for as the AV Charity Cup - current winners' trophy is not the 1876 original]

Edit : The 1876 Sheffield Cup Final was before the Birmingham match and the cup itself was completed before Birmingham's, hence appearing before it on the above list.


----------



## Radical-Cliff (Mar 21, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> Don't worry about that, it's their problem and certainly not DHFC's.
> 
> It wouldn't be 'added' to any alleged debts.
> VAT law is clear upon that point - it is the duty of the Collector, excepting if and only when VAT Relief is applied for by them against any allegedly unpaid amounts.
> ...


 
Not meadows but Nick McCormack. As Mr McCormack has been signing off the accounts and not meadows. 

Operated by Hadley/Meadows but on Paper Mr McCormack.

It appears to be set up in a way the operators can be blameless.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 21, 2018)

Not quite.

Mr McCormack is responsible for signing off on DHFC Ltd collecting VAT on items which attract that tax. This includes Admission, beer, &c.

As we know, those are only passed on to DHFC Ltd after Meadow's deductions which, effectively, would reduce the VAT amount to be collected. That would be contingent upon the 'Written Arrangements' and the actual arrangements as enacted by them on the ground.

So the point is more nuanced than perhaps you would have it.

In any case, the deductions would be allowable even though the Meadow companies intend to interpose themselves between incoming revenue and DHFC.

On the point of VAT on the Rental of Champion Hill, Meadow are responsible for collecting VAT and paying it to HMRC. I took the Rental of Champion Hill to be what was being referred to earlier by DonkeyAssessor and that was the context of my response on that particular point.

Irrespective, even if there were to be a purported threat of an Action on the part of HMRC to collect allegedly missing VAT amounts then it would be circa 2 years for that Action to fully play out.

To be frank, and in my honestly-held Professional Opinion, the arrangements which were imposed upon DHFC smack of a classic MITC fraud. For the avoidance of doubt, I say this because I have successfully both defended and alleged the same in a paid professional capacity.

Bottom line, don't worry - there are watching eyes on this one who have the Club's back.

And none of this concerns 'Ricay...


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 22, 2018)

Looks like a desperate attempt to bolster those falling attendances is in play :
7 Match Package | Bostik League Premier Division | Billericay Town Web

£50 for the remaining 7 games, only available until Tuesday 27 March.
£7.14 per game, _pro rata_.

This very much looks like a breach of Standardised Rule 20 to me.
Standardised Rules apply in Steps 1-6, Rule 20 is p.553 of the FA Handbook.
[Divisions 5-10 in old money, because there is no such thing as the 'Premier League', which is merely a marketing wheeze concocted back in 1992 to repackage Division 1]

It can only stand up if the same offer is available to visiting fans on the day and I'm guessing away fans will be asked to stump up £11 on the gate, or whatever the usual charge is.

A "_home Club concession as appropriate_" means a Season Ticket

Rule 20 :
"_The minimum charge for admission to all matches shall be determined from time to time by the Board.

Admission charges, excluding home Club concessions as appropriate, must be the same for home and visiting supporters at Competition matches.

Clubs may, with the written permission of the Board, have a maximum of three Competition Match days each Playing Season during which they can vary admission charges for adults including allowing free admission_."

Fuck me gently, this really is a bunch of Zippo's Circus Clowns.

Last team that tried this bullshit was Hull United in NCEFL-D1 [Division 10] and they fell apart like cheap shoes - they're now playing in the Humber Premier League [Division 12] after being kicked out of the NCEFL and had to take their Reserves' place in the HPL.

They were so desperate for people to attend that they were resorting to giving away a car in a raffle at one point - ended up going to the Chairman's friend, unsurprisingly. 'Twas only a Nissan Micra.

2-1 to Tonbridge Angles as I write - they've called them Angles three times so far...

#TogetherWeFailAsOne


----------



## EDC (Mar 22, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> Looks like a desperate attempt to bolster those falling attendances is in play :
> 7 Match Package | Bostik League Premier Division | Billericay Town Web
> 
> £50 for the remaining 7 games, only available until Tuesday 27 March.
> ...


That’s the way it finished too.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 22, 2018)

Jan, Feb & Mar in the League :
DWWDW LLLLW L
Win Rate : .3636
Unbeaten Rate : .5454

A quick side note, with reference to a continuous and ongoing study I undertook of all Football Leagues/Combinations/Alliances [including non-league].

Since all League Competitions were begun in 1888, a Win Rate of .364 has placed a Club firmly within the Relegation zone.

The Mean Average requirement which guarantees avoiding Relegation, over 130 years of Competition, is for :
a Win Rate of .400 minimum, in conjunction with an Unbeaten Rate of .600

So, to be clear, BTFC's current form in 2018 would have gotten them Relegated in just about every Football Combination League that has ever run, when looking at the Mean Average Requirement.

Now, whilst I recognise that the past is no indication of future performance [and no, I'm not looking to sell you an investment] if one looks at the forthcoming Fixtures for BTFC then it doesn't bode particularly well.

Jan : DWW
Feb : DWLL
Mar : LLWL [24][26][28][31]
Apr : [2][5][7][9][14][17][19][21] [cup final] [24][28]

That Fixture pile-up crash-collision, where the date of the Fixture is shown in square brackets, is one of the worst I've seen since Kidderminster in the mid-80s and represents one of the worst since the mid 1960s or so, when a number of Clubs had to play 2 games in one day.

Caveat, they are a victim of their own success - and fair play to them for that, they've still another Cup Final to play in amongst those forthcoming matches.

And probably Play-Off matches, I would imagine, given the pile-up...

Is Glenn still offering odds on the Title, in contravention of the Association's Conduct Rule E8, FA Handbook pages 120-122?
If so, yespleaseyumyum.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 22, 2018)

Love this, BTW.
Now with added Tonbridge Angels. Good Stuff. 
Qualitissimo.



Love the fact that they've put DHFC[TM], too...


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2018)

Three bookings for Billericay too. They must have the worst disciplinary record in the league. Is it listed anywhere?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2018)

Just look at the matches they've got coming up. Three games every week!


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 23, 2018)

And the memes just keep coming...much like the Fixtures & Losses!



This really is becoming a LOLcow
Love it.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Three bookings for Billericay too. They must have the worst disciplinary record in the league. Is it listed anywhere?


Nah, they can only manage second in that too!


----------



## bringbackelmo (Mar 23, 2018)

They must be getting a little nervous over there...a couple more defeats and it'll start to get interesting.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 23, 2018)

bringbackelmo said:


> They must be getting a little nervous over there...a couple more defeats and it'll start to get interesting.


I'm surprised this hasn't happened earlier.  They've got an unqualified egomaniac managing the team, assisted by an inexperienced yes-man.  I've been saying all season that if they get a couple of bad results I'm not sure those two are equipped to stop the rot and turn it around.  Then there was the episode when the players were asked to give up a week's wages due to poor results after playing four matches in eight days, and the owner/manager tried to shame the squad by telling the world that the majority had refused his request.  Sounds like a text book example of "how to lose the dressing room".  He could have just given Craig Edwards a bigger budget and let him get on with it (after all he won this league with Billericay six seasons ago) or he could have spent some of his vast wealth on bringing in an experienced Conference manager to go with all his experienced Conference players.  With the individual quality in the squad they may well get back on track and win the league, but it'll be despite the manager not because of him.


----------



## bringbackelmo (Mar 23, 2018)

They've undoubtedly achieved all season despite him rather than because of him. Didn't realise quite how poor their league form is, five defeats in the last six!


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 23, 2018)

The gentleman has treated the top tier of Regional Football [Division 7, Isthmian/Southern/Northern Prem.] as though it were the entry to the Pyramid [Division 10, various leagues above their respective County Senior Leagues] on a budget which is more or less at par to, or in excess of, the combined wage bill of all four Promotion contenders from the sub-National tier [Division 6, Conference North/South].

That's not just excessive, it is obscene.

That's simply outwith the spirit of Non-League Football - we're a family, as the recent outpouring of support for The Hamlet[TM] has shown. One questions, were BTFC to flounder in a similar vein, would we still act as a family towards them?
Yes, once the 2020 AFC Billericay Phoenix FC restarts at County Senior League, yes - we probably will.

To get out of the entry to Regional Football at Division 10, newly-established clubs have been spending £60k-£85k.
Clubs competing for Promotion from the Division 9 Regional Leagues to the supra-Regional Division 8 [i.e. into the Isthmian/Southern/Northern Prem.] newly-established clubs have been spending in excess of £125k and then below double that at £250k for Promotion from Division 8 to Division 7 [i.e. internal Promotion within the Isthmian/Southern/Northern Prem.]

At those levels and on those budgets, Clubs have been able to get away with what BTFC have set up. Inexperience isn't an issue and a generous playing budget will smooth out any cracks in that set-up. '_New Money_' sails through - like a knife through better [not a typo, BTW].

What those _nouveau-riche_ Clubs also share with the _nouveau-riche_ yet 138-year old BTFC is a pattern of repeated Breaches of the Association's Rules.
I'm going to cite Shaw Lane Aquaforce as an indicative example, to use as an analogy on this one, for two notable Breaches :
1. 'Aquaforce' was the Club's Sponsor, owned by the Club's owner (naturally), and no-one noticed this within the Association or at the Sanctioning Competitions for a number of years - in England, Clubs are not allowed to bear the name of their Sponsor within the Pyramid, only at Division 11 County Senior Leagues and below;
2. Shaw Lane Aquaforce were a victim of their own success and had a Fixture pile-up when it came to competing in the Promotion Play-Offs. Their decision was to refuse to play in the County Senior Cup Final, giving preference to the Play-Offs instead. I'm sure you can guess the opinions of the Clubs they'd knocked out en route. The refusal to play was a Breach of the Competition Rules and the Association's obligation on Clubs in England to compete for their Affiliated Associations' 'County Cups'.

I cite the above examples as being indicative of arrogance on the part of the '_New Money_' towards fellow Clubs, supporters of those Clubs, the Association & their Associations, THE ACTUAL GODDAMN RULES and the contempt that they all-too-frequently direct at the latter.

Cue Mr Tamplin.

The Muriel contains more about the last 13.8 months than it does the preceding 138 years of BTFC's history.

You utter Knobjockey.

Gosh, if the gentleman had just had a couple of chats with some real 'football people' then BTFC could have gotten in the right Staff and on a much, much lower playing budget whilst still achieving the chap's ambitions - all the "_silver wear_" right across the board. This is nothing against Harry Wheeler, or any of the others for that matter, he's plenty of miles left on the clock and he's got plenty to learn.

The 'gentleman' should learn, very quickly I'd suggest, that less is more.
And yes, I'm aware of the irony in me saying that, but fuck you.

/rant


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Just look at the matches they've got coming up. Three games every week!
> 
> View attachment 130694


A bit more bad weather and it could be 8 games in  the final week.   does the  £50 deal include games at aveley ?


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 23, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> Nah, they can only manage second in that too! View attachment 130717


with all their  games in hand, don't write them off in that


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 23, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> Looks like a desperate attempt to bolster those falling attendances is in play :
> 7 Match Package | Bostik League Premier Division | Billericay Town Web
> 
> £50 for the remaining 7 games, only available until Tuesday 27 March.
> ...


Nothing to stop league clubs doing multi game packages at reduced prices, to   try and get a better attendance at an unattrative Tuesday night in november


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 23, 2018)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> A bit more bad weather and it could be 8 games in  the final week.   does the  £50 deal include games at aveley ?



Presumably.
The advertising fluff is strangely silent/nebulous on the point. As are the Ts&Cs.
The webpage address quoted in post #1591 is more keen to take your payment details than to tell you mere things such as details and venues - you know, the unimportant stuff.

Having just tried to order tickets, I got sent into a self-directing permanent loop - a webspiral, if you will.
https://billericaytownfc.ktckts.com/clienterror
*NB* you may not wish to click on this, dependent upon your device.

The ticket sales are handled by a 3rd Party and its Ts&Cs are, shall we say, somewhat lacking.
Both in substance and as regards enforceable terms, I will add.
Terms & Conditions | Billericay Town Web

Hilariously, the 3rd Party's Ts&Cs contain Clauses which purport to Bind BTFC whilst stating, "_Kaizen Ticketing Solutions LTD (www.kaizenticketing.com) owns and operates this Website._" Presumably they'd take the payment too, once they fix the perma-loop.
It's pretty obvious, having seen precisely this sort of thing before from similar smaller 'ticket solutions' companies and start-ups, that _Kaizen Ticketing_ have simply copied & pasted BTFC's Ts&Cs into their own.
Amusing.

Not being a Contracts Lawyer, I couldn't possibly comment on the ambiguity in the Construction of the Clauses [or even absence thereof] being construed in the favour of the Consumer, or the Party which did not 'draw up' the Contract, on that point and several others which spring to mind...

I also note, with interest, that two of BTFC's sponsors are Law Firms. Hilarious.
Hope GT has a discount on hourly Billable Rates & I'm sure they've been kept busy this Season.

Zippo's.
Circus.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 23, 2018)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> Nothing to stop league clubs doing multi game packages at reduced prices, to   try and get a better attendance at an unattrative Tuesday night in november



Yes there is. Standardised Rule 20.
The bare max, other than Season Tickets, is 3 League Fixtures.
I've quoted it above in post #1591 and it's to be found in both the FA & Isthmian Handbooks.

There is a strict set of requirements, detailed in the Rule.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 23, 2018)

I think picking over other team's ticketing T&C's is a bit...unnecessary, tbh. 

They're still just another Isthmian League team at the end of the day.


----------



## liamdhfc (Mar 23, 2018)

As long as you have approval from the league then everything is fine. We have a number of offers at specific groups that are all agreed by the league in advance.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 23, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ ,
Unlawful or non-contractual behaviour is Unlawful or non-contractual behaviour.
I call it as I see it and I have my opinion on that.

I mentioned the offer because the context is a falling attendance.
It is of course, an attempt to address flagging attendances when fans are going to be going to the AGP Arena or Aveley more frequently than perhaps was planned.
I don't disagree with that motive on the part of BTFC.

liamdhfc
As to DHFC's promotions, different situations entirely.
As you correctly identify, with permission from the League is the key - Rule 20 sets that out clearly. There are caveats on what an allowable concession is. 15% on the admittedly optional wording.

Additional Edit : I'm simply not a huge fan of so-called 'Financial Doping' [and surely no-one disputes that this is an instance of the same], but if one does such things which distort the Competition then one should expect a certain level of scrutiny.
Ducks need to be in a row and the sad fact is that they haven't been.
That makes me cross.
And sad.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 23, 2018)

Isn't it the same as us offering half-season tickets? Like we did last year, 93 quid for the last half of the season -  Just a season ticket for the last five games, effectively.  As others have said, there's so much richer pickings to be had with Billericay.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 23, 2018)

liamdhfc said:


> As long as you have approval from the league then everything is fine. We have a number of offers at specific groups that are all agreed by the league in advance.


And in deed we did likewise almost exactly a year ago for a 3 match package including the home game v Havant & waterloovile.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 23, 2018)

No, Season Tickets, Half-Season Tickets & variations thereof are what the Rule terms Allowable Concessions - the term has nothing to do with OAP/Student/Disability concessions.

In accordance with written permission from the League is the key.

And again, the Allowable Concession is 15% per [admittedly optional part of] the Rule.
Assuming £11, £7.14 is over that percentage.
Strictly, the max discount would leave a ticket of £9.35

The foregoing paragraph applies to Allowable Concessions - Season Tickets and fractions thereof. Anything else must be agreed in writing by the League.
The question is, has the League done so prior to the Advertisement of the Promotion?

Anyway, I agree with a previous poster - much richer pickings elsewhere with BTFC.

Shall we put a pin in this one, there?


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 23, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think picking over other team's ticketing T&C's is a bit...unnecessary, tbh.
> 
> They're still just another Isthmian League team at the end of the day.





liamdhfc said:


> As long as you have approval from the league then everything is fine. We have a number of offers at specific groups that are all agreed by the league in advance.


I understand that one rival club in our division (not Billericay) made a complaint to the League about the range and breadth of our special offers and concessions last season or the one before, which strikes me as remarkably petty.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 23, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> I understand that one rival club in our division (not Billericay) made a complaint to the League about the range and breadth of our special offers and concessions last season or the one before, which strikes me as remarkably petty.



I'd agree.
Rule 20 is, in fact, indicative of the operation of a Cartel, being very much contrary to anti-Cartel Rules and is in fact one of the matters being challenged in an upcoming case against the Association.

Personally, I don't like Rule 20 because it's anti-Competitive and acts against the interests of the Fan.

[Edit] :
Furthermore, it is a coercion of Clubs into acting as a Cartel by explicitly imposing upon them a Contractual Obligation, through Rule 20, if they wish to play in a specific Competition.
I say 'specific Competition' because there are Rule 20 equivalents found in all Association-Sanctioned Competitions operated by Affiliated Leagues & County FAs, whether it be a League or Cup as operated by that Affiliated entity.

There is no Case Law in England, of which I am aware, that applies the 'General Sports Exemption', or some form of sporting exceptionalism to it. If it were MLS, by way of example, then the US's Anti-Trust Laws would certainly have been applied already by an Interested Party; an Anti-Trust Case was brought against MLS over there in the early 2000s over Player Contracts and you will doubtlessly be aware that another is being Drafted in respect of Promotion/Relegation.

I most certainly am aware that the CAMA policies are hardening with regard to this matter, _vide _:
Cartels: confess and apply for leniency - GOV.UK
Cartels - informant rewards policy - GOV.UK
Hence, from the titles alone, you can see that there is significant Governmental pressure forthcoming in respect of this, and other, Association Rules.

Minimum-pricing Cartels, which is what Rule 20 actually entails, really should be seen as the back-end & flip-side of what was the target of "£20's Plenty" campaign.
It's another pricing measure which hurts the fan. Or customer as 'The 92' would have it.

The Government is looking to crack down on a number of footballing matters, not simply those which currently threaten DHFC[TM], I can assure you. It is our duty as fans to ensure that these measures are the right ones and I think we're now reaching a critical mass to achieve that - hopefully...
[/Edit]

If a Club wants to let people in for free, then why not?
Other than for the reason it has appeared in this context, whereby it's obvious that a Club able to do so is operating beyond its means and is most regularly done by Clubs seeking to bolster tiny or non-existent crowds, rather than those Clubs which are augmenting existing ones or, as is the case with DHFC[TM] amongst others, as part of a Community-benefit initiative.

However [and here I'll use the original language, as being the most appropriate] :
_Ja, aber Regeln sind Regeln_.

Anyways, back to those Rich Pickings & brightening the mood.
Background image from the Phoenix FM Interview and almost on the same level as "Trophys" [_sic_] appearing on the Muriel :


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm sure that this has popped up on the feeds of those who use Twitter, but for those that don't, as follows :

Leatherhead have made a statement that one of their players, who made his Whitehawk debut on 23 December 2017, was ineligible to play for them during the course of a number of Fixtures.
Statement from the board of directors - News - Leatherhead Football Club 03067144
BTFC supporters have alleged that Yannis Ambroisine was ineligible for Leatherhead v BTFC in the FA Cup, leading this particular BTFC fan to believe that £18k in prize money could be due to BTFC:


This happened quite some time ago, so it's staggering that it's only cropping up now. I am therefore somewhat curious as to how that has occurred so late in the Season, four months down the line.
And that it's Leatherhead again.

Comments of their supporters concur with this & seem somewhat resigned, if anything :


The Club's statement doesn't give enough specifics, but the only applicable part of Rule 16 of the FA Cup's Competition Rules, which remains of any utility whatsoever, is the levy of a fine.

As the BTFC supporters have realised, Rule 25(g) can be applied to any Club in breach of the Competition Rules and that Club ordered to repay prize funds.
FAC Rule 25(g) :
"_...the Professional Game Board may...order the repayment of any monies gained by such Clubs for Rounds of the Competition in relation to which it is determined that the Club was in breach and the Professional Game Board may (in its absolute discretion) award the recovered monies to the Club(s) that were defeated in such earlier Rounds_"
I've added the emphasis by underlining that *it is not* a given guaranteed repayment - a club in Breach may have already spent the money, four months down the line by way of example, with an enforced repayment pushing it into unnecessary hardship. 
PGB may even order repayment and retain it for itself, per the first clause of the Rule; BTFC will of course be looking for an exercise of the second clause of the Rule.

It's quite conceivable that only a fine be levied in this instance, under Rule 16, exercised in isolation.

Leatherhead have requested a Personal Hearing. If I were advising them, I'd be running the arguments laid out above. And I'd advise against a Personal Hearing. Unnecessary expense & a damn-near nailed-on risk of adverse Costs, when it can clearly be dealt with on the papers.

I'm amazed that this has only arisen four months after the FAC-R1 Tie. 
Not surprised, mind you, merely amazed.
English football, eh?

The equivalent League Rules would be 6.1.1 & 6.1.2 with the sanctions/penalties set out by Rule 6.9, being the usual fine, points deduction from any gained during those matches or the possible option of a replay [but I bet no-one fancies a replay, even if it's feasible during this somewhat problematic current Season].


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 23, 2018)

That news should make the Leatherhead v ricay fixture on Easter Saturday a bit tastier.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)

Our good friend Mark Baker's a real charmer...this is some more great Essexshire artwork :



Plenty of class on exhibit in that part of the world at this moment, eh?

I almost enjoy the amateurism of the 'e' being so lazily placed, over the edge of the placard and hanging out in space. And the 's'. And the asterisk. And the 'w' comma.
That's some high-quality Photoshopping, right there - gr8skillz, that man...


----------



## GregDHFC (Mar 24, 2018)

When their club goes under because Tamplin is in prison, they will get absolutely no sympathy. Let's hope their club ceases to exist, and they can all go back to complaining about supporting west ham.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)

I shall take particular delight in solo singing "I told you so" in a pleasing baritone, as I always do when these things happen.

I give you - ex-Northwich Victoria owner & cocaine dealer extraordinaire, Jim Rushe*.
Former Northwich Victoria owner Jim Rushe jailed for six years following drug conviction
'Monumental' fall from grace of ex-football club boss jailed over £5m drugs plot

I took great delight in singing "I told you so" to the Fanboiz that backed him to the hilt until the bitter end, when the breakaway Club 1874 Northwich played them in the FA Cup at the beginning of the Season. 1874 beat 1890. Good times.



* not that I'm saying Mr Tamplin is of that ilk at all - but I do find his unilateral and unforced expression "_I've never sold a gramme of gear in my life_" somewhat perplexing - no-one said you did, there was not even a suggestion of it until you made that peculiar little outburst...now that's raised a queer question in my mind...TAMTAM CVI BONO?


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 24, 2018)

GregDHFC said:


> When their club goes under because Tamplin is in prison, they will get absolutely no sympathy. Let's hope their club ceases to exist, and they can all go back to complaining about supporting west ham.


I don’t agree with that. I would take no pleasure in seeing the extinction of Billericay. Yes, some people attached to the club right now are not the finest specimens of humanity,  but that will change. 

They’re an old club (founded 1880) with a great history, much like our own club. I’m pretty sure that many of their longer term fans are uncomfortable with the direction the club has taken in the past year or so.


----------



## EDC (Mar 24, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> I don’t agree with that. I would take no pleasure in seeing the extinction of Billericay. Yes, some people attached to the club right now are not the finest specimens of humanity,  but that will change.
> 
> They’re an old club (founded 1880) with a great history, much like our own club. I’m pretty sure that many of their longer term fans are uncomfortable with the direction the club has taken in the past year or so.


Spot on, saved me typing it.


----------



## GregDHFC (Mar 24, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> I don’t agree with that. I would take no pleasure in seeing the extinction of Billericay. Yes, some people attached to the club right now are not the finest specimens of humanity,  but that will change.
> 
> They’re an old club (founded 1880) with a great history, much like our own club. I’m pretty sure that many of their longer term fans are uncomfortable with the direction the club has taken in the past year or so.



Yes, you are right of course - I might have got a bit carried away at 11.30 on a Friday night. Apologies.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey, seeing as it's an hour before kick-off and Glenn's mind is undoubtedly on football matters - can someone ask him or BTFC if the £1.6m advance he gave himself from AGP Steel is where the playing budget came from?
Asking for a friend.
 

And, whilst someone's asking Glenn/BTFC on Social Media, can they also ask if he's told Lloyd's Bank [who hold a Charge over AGP Steel] about the £1.6m advance he gave himself?
 
Asking for a bank, not a friend.


-'kThx'bye


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2018)

Billericay currently 1-0 down at Hendon with three bookings to their name already.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2018)

Make that 2-0 to Hendon


----------



## Fingers (Mar 24, 2018)

make that 3-0


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2018)

Oh dear. 3-0 to Hendon. Billericay the only team in the top 6 not winning.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2018)

Three subs made, three players still on the pitch with yellow cards.

Tampz is such a cunning manager/owner/self-sacking/self-reemploying whizz!


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm beginning to feel a little sorry for Mr Tamplin.
Had he not been so arrogant, I'd have felt a lot more so.

Clearly, there is an abundance of overpaid & under-talented Mercenaries over in Lower Essexshire.

Good.


----------



## JimW (Mar 24, 2018)

Five games in hand won't mean much if they only managed three from the last six


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)

Twitter's gonna go f-kin' nuts at 'em.
It's going to be Block Central tonight...

Current form, during 2018 :
DWWDW LLLLW L[L]
Win Rate : .333
Unbeaten Rate : .500
Loss Rate : .500

tee-hee


----------



## 3010 (Mar 24, 2018)

If true this is hilarious:


----------



## Fingers (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)

3010 said:


> If true this is hilarious:




And this from the same guy before kickoff :


Indicative, eh?
Arrogance, oh the arrogance...


----------



## Balbi (Mar 24, 2018)

Same form as bottom placed Burgess Hill.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 24, 2018)

Longest coach journey from Hendon to billericay, ever! 4-1 in the end and goal difference down to 3.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)

editor said:


> Three subs made, three players still on the pitch with yellow cards.
> Tampz is such a cunning manager/owner/self-sacking/self-reemploying whizz!



 

Right on cue, editor, right on cue...


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 24, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> And this from the same guy before kickoff :
> 
> 
> Indicative, eh?
> Arrogance, oh the arrogance...



There wouldn't have been any goal nets up if he went to Claremont road.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 24, 2018)

3010 said:


> If true this is hilarious:




Its all good stuff.


----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 24, 2018)

We are not dead yet


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 24, 2018)

Mark Baker no class off the pitch, no class on it. HaHaHaHa


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)

Son of Roy


Son of Roy said:


> We are not dead yet



Darling, given the challenges faced by the Club recently, I think perhaps those people are going to regret having bitten off more than they can chew.
I just hope all you chaps, chapesses & non-league dogs are able to continue to transmit this energy to Gavin & the lads and finish the job.

Football is with you - Vorwärts mit dem Hamlet[TM]!

This is a positive post.


----------



## pitchfork (Mar 24, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> Mark Baker no class off the pitch, no class on it. HaHaHaHa


Where are you Mark Baker, I know you are looking? What are your thoughts on the current situation? Are you a Tamplin believer?


----------



## EDC (Mar 24, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> Love this, BTW.
> Now with added Tonbridge Angels. Good Stuff.
> Qualitissimo.
> 
> ...



Needs updating.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)

Still you, Mark Baker, still you.

And your MS-Paint skillz...


----------



## Emmbeee (Mar 24, 2018)

Hendon fan here. I WILL LOVE IT so much when DHFC® win the league and hopefully we beat Billericay again in the play offs.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 24, 2018)

Emmbeee said:


> Hendon fan here. I WILL LOVE IT so much when DHFC® win the league and hopefully we beat Billericay again in the play offs.



You are assuming Billericay are going to make the play offs 

if you are at a loose end on Good Friday you are more than welcome at the KNK Stadium. 

Fans United to Save Dulwich Hamlet Day - Good Friday


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 24, 2018)

Whether or not BTFC win promotion, will any of the existing squad want to play for Glenn next season? Will he want them? It can't have done their CVs any good. Any incoming players wouldn't want to earn anything less than £2k a week?


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)

There'll be a nice new plastic pitch to go with their plastic fans, so the Fixture pile-up-crash-collision won't happen again...

Or, Big Guns will fuck off in the same direction of the toys flung from his pram and I'll be watching FC 2020 Billericay Phoenix AFC v Clapton at the Old Spotted Dog in the County Senior League.


----------



## HFCJohn (Mar 24, 2018)

There were a few interesting snippets today.

Firstly, Tamplin sporting a cut on his head and a non-playing Ricay player sporting a black eye. The two things may have been related, they may not have been. Nick Wheeler, who wasn't selected, walked out of the ground along with Mr Black Eye before half time with the score still at 0-0.

On about 70 minutes, having just made his third substitution and with the score at 3-0, Tamplin walks down the touchline, past the Hendon dugout, leapt over the perimeter fencing and past the Hendon fans who were almost too dumbstruck to give him pelters. He was nowhere to be seen at full time.

Clearing the away dressing room after the game, there were two of the Ricay backroom team still there. I wished them all the best for the rest of the season out of politeness and one of them said 'heh, thanks, if we're still here'.

When we went 2-0 up, they were beaten. After our third goal players were openly arguing with each other. There isn't any spirit in that group, what I saw today showed a malaise that goes way beyond tiredness and fatigue - which, given their schedule would be understandable.

On that showing, I simply cannot see them winning the league, even the play-offs might be beyond them.  The entire club is unbelievably dysfunctional. I feel for the good people there - the fans, the decent coaching staff and the decent players.

I suspect there will be another Tamplin blow-up in the next few days. It will be interesting to see what happens.

I will aim to come along to your game on Good Friday if I can and give you some morale support. Well done today.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)

Oh, HFCJohn, the deliciousness of all that detail is so yum-Yum-YUM I can't thank you enough.

I almost don't mind seeing that animated GIF of the wheels coming off that RedBull F1 car another thousand times tonight.

See kids, that's why this here HellThread is probably the best thing on t'Internet.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 24, 2018)

Emmbeee said:


> Hendon fan here. I WILL LOVE IT so much when DHFC® win the league and hopefully we beat Billericay again in the play offs.


And ill happily come and cheer you on! Well done today. 


----------



## EDC (Mar 24, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> Oh, HFCJohn, the deliciousness of all that detail is so yum-Yum-YUM I can't thank you enough.
> 
> I almost don't mind seeing that animated GIF of the wheels coming off that RedBull F1 car another thousand times tonight.
> 
> See kids, that's why this here HellThread is probably the best thing on t'Internet.


Be my guest.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 24, 2018)

HFCJohn said:


> There were a few interesting snippets today.
> 
> Firstly, Tamplin sporting a cut on his head and a non-playing Ricay player sporting a black eye. The two things may have been related, they may not have been. Nick Wheeler, who wasn't selected, walked out of the ground along with Mr Black Eye before half time with the score still at 0-0.
> 
> ...


The cut on glenn's head might have been bliss


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)

Back in June 2017...

Look at the poor girl's eyes - she looks like Melania, haunted, as if locked away in an ivory tower.
Or a cupboard.

Then again, that cut might have come from the poor wee girl's exasperation at being dragged into whatever Investigations are ongoing - having been swapped in and out of Mr Tamplin's Companies as a Director and thus embroiled in whatever [3 letters deleted] wheeze may be going on...
Bliss Ellie BISHOP - Personal Appointments (free information from Companies House)
Bliss BISHOP - Personal Appointments (free information from Companies House)
Bliss Ellie TAMPLIN - Personal Appointments (free information from Companies House)

Either way, there's something of a haunted look in those eyes...


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)

Oh no, here we go again. He's going to make me join in on camera.



Fuck's sake not this shite paedo's song, again.

Sigh, I shall lie back and think of Essexshire - the brute will have his brutish ways.


I swear if I hear this one more time.

You wouldn't believe what he's like behind closed doors, you know.


Help me bridge o'Ton, you're my only hope!

One day I'm going to cut you and call you Glennda.
Then you'll know.
Then you'll know.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Nivag (Mar 24, 2018)

Fingers said:


>



Probably had a train to catch now he's got a driving ban.


----------



## pitchfork (Mar 24, 2018)

Apparently he’s been scrapping and not with metal!! 

Hearing he threatened a couple players who told him to poke his contract. Then threatened another who beat him up and walked out also. Then tamplin goes out to the sideline all bruised up untill the team goes 3-0 down then fucks off himself couldn’t make it up


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)

Well, this just gets more and more delicious every hour, doesn't it?
Non-league's not all Ivory & lace, dear boy - spirit always overcomes the wonga...sooner or later...

Upon that point, of ivory towers & white Range Rovers, did you know that they're selling 'the lifestyle'? You too can aspire to the hiring of yachts & private jets, the quaffing of _Dom Perignon_ [which is shite, BTW - schoolboy error, right there, as any _étudients de la terroir_ will tell you] and other some-such _nouveau-riche _trappings of vulgarity.
Flag In The Sand |
How apt, _le bassin du port et la piscine de Monaco_ :

Well known as being the sunny place for shady people...oh the irony, _L'ironie_!

You've gotta check this out, it's oh so _louche et gauche _:
LUXURY CHARTER | Flag In The Sand

It's not particularly successful, though.
FLAG IN THE SAND LIFESTYLE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)
 

And, of course, as with many other Legal Fictions within the Tamplin hegemony, it came within a hair's breadth of being struck off pursuant to UKPGA 2006 ch46, s1000 for failure to file its Accounts in a timely manner :

There must be something they want in that company, though - something of value...otherwise anything within the named ownership and Title of that company would fall into _bona vacantia _and that Good Title would revert to the Crown. Can't have that, can we?

I wonder what that might be? I do wonder, out loud, almost as if I didn't know!

We can have a look at some of the other Corporate goings on later, Glenn, if you like - you know, those companies that didn't have anything of value in them [other than 3rd Party Debts and Tax Obligations, eh Glenn?!] and which were therefore allowed to be dissolved under section 1000...all in good time...all in good time...


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

Oops, Mark Baker's just stumbled in from the pub/club :


He's not sounding like as much of a Fanboi as he was before.
Still arrogantly thinks Glenn's invented the Club as a novel creation and/or saved it from obscurity, though.

Mate, we know you're checking in here - 2245hrs on Friday, but you're using your inside voice these days.
Why's that then?

Hey, don't forget to check out the Corporate information on this thread which pertains to your Lord & Saviour.

Tell young Master Tamplin that I'm looking forward to a scrap with Farrer & Co. - it's been a while...they're jolly costly, too!

Ciao, ragazza.


----------



## YTC (Mar 25, 2018)

I take back my regret for starting this thread. It's a resource for non league fans everywhere.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 25, 2018)

YTC said:


> I take back my regret for starting this thread. It's a resource for non league fans everywhere.



It's become a kind of flamboyant, non-league Panorama episode.

But I like it. Keep it coming, Mr Helveticvs.


----------



## Emmbeee (Mar 25, 2018)

What I really want to know is does the link between Glenn and David Hunt extend further than what was reported in this article?
Football club owner convicted of dumping rubbish with firm linked to crime boss

A little background reading into Mr Hunt.

David Hunt -v- Times Newspapers Limited


----------



## pitchfork (Mar 25, 2018)

Mr Hunt is right up Tamplins street!

David Hunt (gangster) - Wikipedia


----------



## 3010 (Mar 25, 2018)

They really love an official statement:


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

"_After several stories are appearing online_" [_sic_]
Grammatic & Syntactical failure #1
"_we would to announce_"[_sic_]
Grammatic & Syntactical failure #2

Zippo's.
Circus.

Dubai, by any chance, Glenn?
Maybe a visit to one of those Income & Corporation tax-zeroed FTZ designated areas, perchance?
Or Spain, maybe?
Or perhaps somewhere I've not mentioned thus far, Glenn?


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

YTC said:


> I take back my regret for starting this thread. It's a resource for non league fans everywhere.



Yes, I was greatly concerned when I saw the posts, probably about a thousand posts ago now, discussing closing the thread. This is why we mustn't stray into defamatory territory, or offer idle speculations on the subject matter or the thin-skinned Subject Himself.
Defamation Act 2013

*This is the best source of information on the BTFC situation on t'Internet* - honourable mentions to Tony Kempster's forum and the Digger Dagger thread, of course. This is the only one, particularly of the various Football Clubs' fan forae, which treats the subject more with humour than vitriol.
Whilst I mention them, poor Dagenham, they just lurch from crisis to crisis over there.
Even said - t'was a lucky escape for them in the Autumn of 2016, though, eh?

Like I said, I'm delighted to contribute [I haven't even started yet, BTW] and I'm pretty sure it was this thread in which I placed my first post when I first got here...
Not obsessed with you at all, I must add for the benefit of BTFC Fanboiz and Glenn himself; I've done this sort of thing for decades and in various different Jurisdictions & languages. It only took me part of a Saturday morning whilst sat in a Irish pub to work out what had been going on, a long time ago, whilst waiting for kickoff time.
During the course of three or four pints of Guinness, if I recall correctly.


As to 'Hunts', there is a Mark Anthony Hunt in the mix.
HUNT, Mark
Mark HUNT - Personal Appointments (free information from Companies House)
HUNT, Mark Anthony
Mark Hunt has acted as a Director and Shareholder in various of the enterprises.

Whilst on the point of the various failed businesses, my personal favourite is the scaffolding company that morphed into a hot food place via another completely different SIC Industrial Classification altogether. And mostly filed Dormant Accounts...
THE HOT SPOT FOOD COMPANY LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)
Having worked in the hospitality trade and advised Clients in the industry, I will point out that it is a cash industry.
Many is the time I've gotten finicky with My Clients who've treated it as a flexible funding model - and dumped them in a heartbeat.
Just saying.

Anyway, back to Mr Hunt. Two of my favourite stories in the whole saga relate to him, involving the AGP Steels name, and Liquidations in unusual circumstances - ones which, frankly in 30 years' experience, I've never quite come across before!


*AGP Steels Ltd [07119557] / AGP Steel Structures London Ltd [08793555]*
The Administrator for one of the many failed companies [07119557 AGP Steels Ltd, b.2011 d.2014] sold the 'AGP Steels' trading name and the associated Goodwill in the Company to Mr Hunt for £1k +VAT, only to find that Mr Tamplin, as a Director, sometime Creditor, Landlord & sometime Shareholder of the Company in Liquidation, had already established [what Mr Tamplin purported to be] rights over the same through a new company, AGP Steel Structures Ltd [Co.Reg.No. 08793555, 2013-date].


Excerpted from the Liquidator's Final Report, Filed 27/02/2014. Greater detail on the issue may be discerned from the other Filed Reports.
AGP STEELS LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)

Hence the 'AGP Arena', downalong Blunts Wall - Mr Tamplin has paid £1k +VAT to continue to use the name, so he's jolly well going to get his money's worth out of it.

Plus, it would be too easy a target of rhyming slang if the traditional name of the venue was retained.
I would suggest that 'Cunts Fall', in my reasonable opinion, would have been used - _nota bene et caveat _that : no apostrophe, of course...


*Complete Steel Services Ltd [04888331] / Complete Steel Ltd [06366750]*
Another great little story was when the Administrator [Mr Tamplin's Liquidations have generally been handled by the same person, Mr Nedim Ailyan, who is well known in the trade - perform your own Due Diligence on that, if you will] assessed the value of Vehicles, Goods, Plant & Machinery under the Clear Title of Complete Steel Services Limited [04888331].
COMPLETE STEEL SERVICES LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)

Mr Tamplin, sometime Director, Creditor [£196,396 _con ferre infra_], Landlord & sometime Shareholder of the Company in Liquidation, had exercised his Right as a Landlord [as was his wont] to take Walking Possession of the Company's Plant & Machinery, tools, _&c_.

Walking Possession is when a Bailiff enters a Property and starts putting stickers on things and making a list, prior to those Possessed Goods being sold off - it's this process which you will have seen on one of those many ghastly morning TV programmes y'all seem so fond of over here.

At that time, prior to CRAR coming onto the Statute Book, a Landlord had a number of other, additional, Remedies in respect of Rents Owed : Distraining Goods, _Detinue_, Levying Distress, _&c_.

Some of these barbaric, ante-modern, Remedies still exist - they arrived in these Celtic Lands via the Normans, hence their harshness towards those in effective fealty.
In normal circumstances, that is.
As we will see, these are not *quite* normal circumstances.

After the replacement of the original Liquidator, Mr Tate [old Liq], with Mr Ailyan [new Liq], the newly inserted Liquidator's Report, which was Filed on 27/06/2012, contained the following paragraph:


_con ferre supra_, Mr Tamplin was a Creditor in the sum of £196,396 amongst Unsecured Creditors of £1,769,310.87 with a Net Crown Claim of £41,636 at that time.

As the report says, it was a VALID Bailiff's Distraint, in the opinion of the Liquidator. I'll point that out for the record and because I'm fair.
Just as I'll point out that all files pertaining to the Liquidation were [*Lawfully*(*!*)] destroyed one year after it was completed.
As I will also point out that Mr Tamplin was a repeat customer who provided so much custom that he may as well have had 'frequent flyer miles' offered in return.
Mr Tamplin's actions are elsewhere described as the taking of a Walking Possession. As I've said, the timeline is very interesting, in my longstanding experience, and somewhat peculiar, in my honestly-held opinion.

Mr Hunt was not a Director of 04888331, Complete Steel Services Limited.
I just thought I'd share that particular story so that readers note the address, namely 3 Spilsby Road / Unit 3 / Units 3a & 3b, Harold Hill in Romford.

It will crop up again.

I decline to speculate on the possibility of a connection between Mr Mark Hunt [b.1974] and Mr David Hunt [b.1961], who hails from a large family as one of 13 siblings.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

Glenn is now being Trølled by Victor.
It seems that a gambler who want to wager against BTFC winning the Isthmian garnered a response from a Customer Service Representative who had indeed heard of *The Messiah* Himself* and his fantastical set of skillz.






* Messiah actually means King, not 'saviour', in the Old Testament.
The Greek word Tyrannos also means King, not 'tyrant' - just saying.

Well - you're a Biblical Scholar in addition to a Master Tactician aren't you, Glenn?
gnauthi se auton, Dear Boy, gnauthi se auton.


----------



## Aldaniti (Mar 25, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> "_After several stories are appearing online_" [_sic_]
> Grammatic & Syntactical failure #1
> "_we would to announce_"[_sic_]
> Grammatic & Syntactical failure #2
> ...



Amsterdam. There are loads of flights from the London area to AMS without having to leave the match 20 mins early.
Why have your picture taken in a taxi with the roof sign on the back shelf making it impossible to sit comfortably?


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes, the placing of the taxi's beacon inside the cabin area is fucking weird, to say the least.

Also, the EXIF data has been scrubbed from the image, which would show date, time, equipment used & GPS in the case of smartphones and the like.
Other commenters have made calculations as to whether Noord Holland would have been at dusk or in twilight at the time Mr Tamplin purports to have been at Schiphol.

The timings aren't quite right, several would be shorter, but I take the point.

EDIT :
The most curious thing about it isn't that the beacon is within the taxicab, but the fact that BTFC put it out there at all.

That's not why we're laughing out loud at you [plural], you buffoons.

No-one gives a flying shitfuck as to whether Mr Tamplin's gone abroad on business or just to have a quiet lie-down in one of his foreign bolt-hole properties. Or even to gently sob in a corner somewhere that local population isn't laughing in his face, for that matter - I certainly would have if I was stupid enough to advance myself millions from a company with a Charge outstanding against it and then spaffed it all up against the wall like so many unfulfilled zygotes.
[for the edification of BTFC Fanboiz, the latter is a wanking reference - although I'd prefer the plural to be zygotoi, per the Greek]
Any of the foregoing reasons would be perfectly understandable, in fact.

BTFC's Twitter person has entirely missed the point - probably owing to Stockholm Syndrome and a Siege Mentality.
We're laughing at you [plural] because it's an episode from within the Circus Ring and your 'Manager' left 20mins early during an important Fixture.

Showing photographs from within the Clowns' Car does nothing to dispel the whiff of sawdust.
Just, just...bizarre...


----------



## JimW (Mar 25, 2018)

Taxi for Tamplin!


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

JimW said:


> Taxi for Tamplin!



一个傻瓜的士


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

Anyway, all this talk of Tamplin has left out an elephant in the room :
Andrew COSIAS - Personal Appointments (free information from Companies House)
Andreas Kyriacos COSIAS - Personal Appointments (free information from Companies House)
Don't worry, Κύριε Κυριάκο, I haven't forgotten about you - it's just everyone's been focused on the tattooed gorilla in the room.

Plenty more interesting reading - well, for us Corporate Lawyer types anyway, is to be found here :
BILLERICAY TOWN FOOTBALL CLUB LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)

The Allotments & the removal of pre-Emption Rights on 08/12/2016, although Filed with CoHo nearly a year later [naughty boys] on 21/11/2017,

makes Glenn the 78.564% Majority Shareholder and consort Kyriakos the largest of the Minorities at 9.0909%, followed by the Staceys at 3.288% and Derek Collyer at 1.365%. No mention of Mr. Mark Wright anywhere though, eh Kυριάκος?

There then follows a long, long, list of Minority Shareholders for whom I feel great pity -
firstly they've been wiped out by Dilutions under the _ancien régime _and now suffer under what is known, philosophically, as the so-called 'Tyranny of the Majority';
then secondly, these are the poor fuckers who'll be picking up the pieces once there aren't any further toys for Mr Tamplin to fling from [what is now] _his_ pram.

Holding over 75% means that Mr Tamplin cannot be blocked by any form of vote which requires a Special Resolution and he can, of course, carry an Ordinary Resolution requiring a simple Majority by virtue of the holding already being over 50%.
In conjunction with Kyriakou's Holding, a supermajority of 87.654% will carry certain Resolutions and actions which require over 80% to be in favour.

Now, the reason I'm calling you naughty boys, [you naughty, naughty boys] is as follows:
Companies Act 1985, paragraph (8)
Companies Act 1985
Companies Act 2006

Why not ask Farrer & Co. about that one, gentlemen?
It'll cost you plenty, though, won't it?

You'll have to remind me, what is the Royal Family's Law Firm's hourly Charge-out Rate?
It's been a while since I last embarrassed them, so I'm afraid that you'll have to remind me...
You vainglorious fool...
they're not even Corporate Law specialists...


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

Time's wrong for photo to have been taken yesterday...
Assuming truth, then options =
1. taken today, with the taxi's beacon shoved behind him like a mad bastard
2. taken today, having flown to Amsterdam and flying back/onward after 1 night's 'business'


----------



## Nivag (Mar 25, 2018)

At their next game the opposition should leave a load of local taxi firm cards in their changing room and get someone dressed up like this behind the dugout.


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 25, 2018)

Nivag said:


> At their next game the opposition should leave a load of local taxi firm cards in their changing room and get someone dressed up like this behind the dugout.
> View attachment 130906


Plenty of opportunities: Wingate & Finchley tomorrow, Harrow Borough Wednesday, Leatherhead Saturday...


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

And continuing to be Trølled by a major company...
read the whole thread - Victor's going for it...
Muy delicioso, muy sabroso :


----------



## 3010 (Mar 25, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> Yes, I was greatly concerned when I saw the posts, probably about a thousand posts ago now, discussing closing the thread. This is why we mustn't stray into defamatory territory, or offer idle speculations on the subject matter or the thin-skinned Subject Himself.
> Defamation Act 2013
> 
> *This is the best source of information on the BTFC situation on t'Internet* - honourable mentions to Tony Kempster's forum and the Digger Dagger thread, of course. This is the only one, particularly of the various Football Clubs' fan forae, which treats the subject more with humour than vitriol.
> ...



With his myriad of past and present companies, none of which seem to have made a huge amount of money, I would have thought Glenn is a prime candidate/target for one of the new Unexplained Wealth Orders.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

3010 said:


> With his myriad of past and present companies, none of which seem to have made a huge amount of money, I would have thought Glenn is a prime candidate/target for one of the new Unexplained Wealth Orders.



I would agree 100%.
As would Queensway & Edinburgh, I imagine - I couldn't possibly comment.
Certainly not on an 'Ongoing Investigation' I knew nothing about, whatsoever, until Glenn himself piped up about it on Phoenix FM...

#1579, BTW, for those that missed it.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm also curious as to how a Sales Manager in a company that makes this much:
 
within the the space of a year, according to the Register,
COMPLETE STEEL SERVICES LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)

Goes from this:
 
per the Filing made 15/10/2003...

To this:
 
per the Filing made 01/09/2004, within the the space of a year or so.

Savings, I suppose. Just savings and hard work.
LOLCow


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

Alan Partridge :​



Glenn Tamplin :


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

_nota bene_ : _*contusio*_


----------



## 3010 (Mar 25, 2018)

Might be of interest/amusement for some: The Ongoing Soap Opera Of The Billericay Dickie | Twohundredpercent

And here's another on the same site from September last year about Tamplin which I think was posted earlier in this thread: Billericay Town: The Only Way Isn’t Necessarily Essex | Twohundredpercent


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

3010 said:


> And here's another on the same site from September last year about Tamplin which I think was posted earlier in this thread:
> Billericay Town: The Only Way Isn’t Necessarily Essex | Twohundredpercent



Yeah, the "_estimates of his “personal net worth” as £45m, as “certified by a Chartered Accountant,”_" wasn't a 'Certification', by any stretch.
It was a 'comfort letter' offered to the Daggers to support Tamplin's intended acquisition of them back in Autumn 2016.
The source :

I just love an Accountancy Practice sited upon an industrial estate.
Sure speaks money to me.


The sign itself is just pure, distilled Tamplinomics :


"Make more profit"

"pay less tax"


Fuck me gently, if he paid any less tax he'd be getting rebates from the Government.
Hmmm. Rebates.
Hmm.


Note the address, Towerfield Road - you'll need that for later.


----------



## Ratface (Mar 25, 2018)

God what a nuisance. Although I may say back home in Romania, he would be considered a good owner by our standard! Such be life and football!


----------



## Emmbeee (Mar 25, 2018)

If anyone doesn't know what to buy the man who has everything (well,  a letter saying he has £45m in liquid assets) for Christmas, I thoroughly recommend this book.
Delivery to HMP where?


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2018)

3010 said:


> Might be of interest/amusement for some: The Ongoing Soap Opera Of The Billericay Dickie | Twohundredpercent


That's a good read. 



> It is right and proper that we should laugh at the misfortunes of Glenn Tamplin. He has financially doped this club to a point at which anything bar winning the league title at a canter can only reasonably be a failure on his part. He made the Premier Division of the Isthmian League feel as though it was going to be a one-horse race for much of the season, with only his club’s own implosion preventing that from being the case. On top of that, he has behaved with such colossal arrogance that he has made his club amongst the most hated in the whole of non-league football. Now, such was the amount of money being poured into the club that Billericay Town were always likely to become unpopular, but the extent of animosity thrown at the club over the course of this season has surely only been further amplified by Tamplin’s conduct over the course of the season. And no, maybe the club _doesn’t _need the goodother will of other clubs right now, but it might well do one day.
> 
> We should be absolutely clear that the Isthmian League Premier Division title remains Billericay’s to lose. Should they win their five games in hand, they would still leapfrog Dulwich Hamlet and assume a seven point lead at the top of the table. But then again, what else should we reasonably expect? Glenn Tamplin has turned up for a banger race in a Formula One racing car. Small wonder, then, that those with more modest interests in the race should be unable to stifle their giggles when he stalls the car on the starting line. But there is a serious point to be made here. Regardless of the specifics of what happened at Silver Jubilee Park yesterday afternoon, if there’s one word that best sums up Tamplin’s attitude over the course of the season, that word is “petulant”, and it is this petulance combined with hubris entirely of his own making that renders his club so unlikable today. Good luck the three or four hundred who were there before he arrived and will still be there long after he goes away. It’s increasingly difficult to avoid the conclusion that they may well end up needing it.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 25, 2018)

3010 said:


> They really love an official statement:



Wonder if Glenn made the evening performance at zippos on blackheath common to enhance his management skills, the real reason for his departure.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> Wonder if Glenn made the evening performance at zippos on blackheath common to enhance his management skills, the real reason for his departure.



Of course he fucking did. Had all the rig with him, hence the trackie top & bottom.
Ready to change in an instant. Military. Always prepared, our Glenn!




Ahh, Glenn Tamplin in a Clown's Wig - suitable for all occasions...


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 25, 2018)

Now with added TMTrøll,
courtesy of Blake Morgan LLP :




Can someone Tweet one of these towards Blocked By Glenn (@GTBlockedMe) on Twitter please?
I have no access to Twitter and I feel the world needs to know that Glenn's gotten to Dundee OK.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 26, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> View attachment 130927
> 
> _nota bene_ : _*contusio*_


Would be even better with a self destruct button


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 26, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> Of course he fucking did. Had all the rig with him, hence the trackie top & bottom.
> Ready to change in an instant. Military. Always prepared, our Glenn!
> View attachment 130949
> 
> ...


Sounded like both hos team and he needed a bit more face paint yesterday.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 26, 2018)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> Would be even better with a self destruct button



That's the big, red, throbbing one on his forehead.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 26, 2018)

An exciting weekend for the Hobbits of Lower Essexshire and their mighty leader, the Veiny One.

Let's recap, in Tweets :




[NB: not actually a BTFC fan, 
merely indicative of player excitement & optimism]


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 26, 2018)

This post and the ones immediately following form part of an attempt to fathom this bizarre ejaculation from The Veiny One.
Mr Tamplin looks much younger, skinnier, less ragged around the edges, much less of a Chubbster, Red Bull in hand, full bull from mouth.
All is normal, when he makes a quite remarkable comment to the deliciously Dyer Danny within this clip :

​
"_It's good really 'cos when I first met Vic the business was probably doin', I dunno, £7-£8 million turnover, it's up to about £20 million now and you don't do that sort of turnout with, out people like without people like his name behind ya._" [_sic_]

The unfathomable comment is peculiar, given that none of the firms have achieved anything like those kind of turnover figures.
It's what we in the trade are now calling 'Tamplinomics'.

[from an actual Glenn Tamplin Tweet. WTF?]​Mr Tamplin has held so many Directorships, with so many Companies, that the online Register with CoHo is both incomplete & spread over multiple userIDs.
Consequently, they are placed here in one nice, neat package for ease of reference.
Enjoy...

04035635 Wakefield Fabrications Ltd
2000-2006 [Dissolved, 3 sets of Accounts Filed in 6 years]
DueDil

04888331 Complete Steel Services Ltd
2003-2014 [Insolvent Liquidation]
COMPLETE STEEL SERVICES LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

04895955 Complete Steel Scaffolding Ltd
2003-2006 [Dissolved, 1 set of Accounts Filed in 3 years]
DueDil

05610917 Trade Price Merchants Ltd
2005-2007 [Compulsorily Struck Off, no Accounts Filed]
DueDil

05646046 Complete Group Services Ltd
2005-2014 [Insolvent Liquidation]
COMPLETE GROUP SERVICES LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

06366750 Complete Steel Ltd
2007-2013 [Insolvent Liquidation]
COMPLETE STEEL LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

06584032 The Hot Spot Food Company Ltd
2008-2012 [Compulsorily Struck Off, no Accounts Filed]
THE HOT SPOT FOOD COMPANY LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

06714903 SAL (London) Ltd
2008-2010 [Struck Off, no Accounts were ever Filed]
DueDil

07323257 Joy Steel Ltd
2010-2017 [Tamplin purportedly 'left' 6yrs before Striking Off]
JOY STEEL LTD - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

07588718 CM Structural Steels Ltd
2011-2012 [Struck Off, no Accounts were ever Filed]
DueDil

07812628 TLC Solar
2011-2012 [Struck Off, no Accounts were ever Filed]
DueDil

07485819 Rehab TLC Ltd
2011-2013 [Compulsorily Struck Off, no Accounts were ever Filed]
REHAB TLC LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

07674652 Surrey Steels Ltd
2011-2018 [Compulsorily Struck Off, no Accounts Filed]
SURREY STEELS LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)
*NB*_ Surrey Steels rebuilt BTFC's ground at the New Lodge, aka the AGP Arena_

*2011-date 07750672 Surrey Steel Structures Ltd*
SURREY STEEL STRUCTURES LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)
*NB*_ Majority owner 'on paper' is Bliss Ellie Tamplin, Glenn's Mrs
_
07753078 24HrSteel.com Ltd
2011-2012 [Struck Off without Accounts ever being Filed]
24HRSTEEL.COM LTD - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

07119557 AGP Steels Ltd
2011-2014 [Insolvent Liquidation]
AGP STEELS LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

*2012-date 08167865 Chase Equipment Solutions Ltd*
CHASE EQUIPMENT SOLUTIONS LTD - Overview (free company information from Companies House)
*
2013-date 08793555 AGP Steel Structures London Ltd*
AGP STEEL STRUCTURES LONDON LTD - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

*2014-date 09170125 CE Steel Ltd*
CE STEEL LTD - Overview (free company information from Companies House)
*NB*_ Majority owner 'on paper' is Bliss Ellie Bishop, Glenn's Mrs, under her Maiden name_

09950604 Chase International Executive Recruitment UK Ltd
2014-2016 [Compulsorily Struck Off, no Accounts were ever Filed]
CHASE INTERNATIONAL EXECUTIVE RECRUITMENT UK LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)
*
2014-date 08833842 Flag in the Sand Lifestyle Ltd*
FLAG IN THE SAND LIFESTYLE LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

*2015-date [curr. subject to Striking-Off Action, Opposed] 09779807 BGT Trading Ltd*
BGT TRADING LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

*2015-date 09866886 Chase International Executive Search Ltd*
CHASE INTERNATIONAL EXECUTIVE SEARCH LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

09950916 Chase International Executive Technology Ltd
2016-2017 [Compulsorily Struck Off, no Accounts were ever Filed]
CHASE INTERNATIONAL EXECUTIVE TECHNOLOGY LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

*2016-date 09990454 AGP Steel Fabrication Ltd
[the company formerly known as Dagenham & Redbridge FC 2016 Ltd]*
AGP STEEL FABRICATION LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

*2001-date 04172587 Billericay Town Football Club Ltd
[acquired by Mr Tamplin during Autumn 2016]*
BILLERICAY TOWN FOOTBALL CLUB LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

*2017-date 10932638 Billericay Social Club Ltd [no Accounts Filed]*
BILLERICAY SOCIAL CLUB LTD - Overview (free company information from Companies House)
*NB*_ Majority owner 'on paper' is Bliss Ellie Tamplin, Glenn's Mrs_

*2017-date 10932650 Billericay Events Ltd [no Accounts Filed]*
BILLERICAY EVENTS LTD - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

​
/partial list, 28 Legal Persons = the activities of 1 Natural Person

A FULL list of Tamplin's Companies and related Entities will appear here in due course.
What appears here is on the Public Record and there is nothing Actionable, from a Legal perspective, whatsoever, nor is any Disparagement, per the meaning given to it by UKPGA 1988 ch48, either intended or Actionable.

*The Facts & Figures :*
of the 28 Legal Persons/Companies/Legal Fictions,
5 were Dissolved following Insolvent Liquidation
10 were Struck Off, without having Filed their Accounts

No companies have ever filed any Accounts which were over the 'Small Companies' Thresholds, as follows:
Turnover, not more than £6.5m [£10.2m since March 2015]
Balance Sheet total, not more than £3.26m [£5.1m since 2015]
This is at odds with Mr Tamplin's statement to deliciously Dyer Danny, as shown in the video clip at the top of this post. S01E03 was broadcast in 2008.
"Danny Dyer's Deadliest Men" Vic Dark (TV Episode 2008) - Release Info - IMDb

Thank you for your patience & please remember to check back later!


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 26, 2018)

OK, so I mentioned it above in post #1672, but I'd like to go into a little more detail into something wonderful, "_The Hot Spot Food Company Ltd_" [Reg.No.06584032, b.2008, d.2012] because it is probably the most illustrative of Mr Tamplin's many, many failed businesses, it's easy to get your head around and because it's actually quite Short & Simple - of course that still means several thousand words for me because I'm a pedant with OCD.
THE HOT SPOT FOOD COMPANY LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)

Company number 06584032 started out life at the beginning of May 2008 with a 50% ownership split each between Ms Carly Davies [of Thugg Life Mansions, Chase Meadow, Abridge in Lower Essexshire - b.1979] & Mrs Karen Crawley [of anonymous suburbia, Worcester Park - b.1967], who both acted as its Directors from the time of Incorporation through to 09/06/2008, when both Appointments were Terminated.
Carly Davies ceased to act as Secretary, Karen Crawley ceased to act as Director.

Back in those halcyon days, during the summer of 2008, the Great Recession had yet to properly begin to spread beyond its Autumn 2007 origins in the USA and actually reach the unsuspecting British shores. That would happen during the Autumn of 2008.

Back in those halcyon days, the Company's name was "_City Southern Scaffolding Ltd_", until it was abruptly changed on 15/07/2008 to "_City Profiles Ltd_".
It is to be assumed that the 'Profiles' in the company name, refers to either 'profile roofing', which isn't a million miles away from the original intent of a scaffolding company, or to 'plasma profiling' a structural steel process which is a million miles away from scaffolding. Irrespective, little turns upon this point.

A week later, the Company's Registered Office was moved from Chingford to 3 Spilsby Road, Harrow Hill, Romford.
That's the address I told you to note back in post #1672, which is actually a residential road. It looked like this in June, 2017 :

The various signs state "We are moving" and variations upon that theme.

Going around the corner, into Ashton Road, brings a scene such as this :

Also note the sign for 24Hrs Steel [b.2011, d.2012]. We'll put a pin in that one and come back to it at a later date. But, as a taster :
24HRSTEEL.COM LTD - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

Anyway, this edifice became the Registered Office for "_City Profiles Ltd_' on 21/07/2008.
A few weeks later the Appointment of Carly Davies as a Director was Terminated, on 4 September.

The company was actually in Technical Breach of the Companies Acts at this point, as it had no Directors sitting in Office, although it is somewhat _de minimis _for the purposes of any potential Prosecution because 24 hours later Mr Glenn Tamplin became a Director, on 5 September 2008. This was the first occasion upon which his name appears in any connection with the Filings for this particular company.

It is my honestly-held belief that the previous persons were acting as Nominees for Mr Tamplin, more of which later. Certainly, at the least, Carly Davies gave Mr Tamplin's Thugg Life Mansions in Abridge, Essexshire, as being an Address for Service.

Carly Davies was also reappointed as Secretary, less than two months after Ceasing to Act - you'll have to get used to this, Glenn likes a 'revolving door' policy on Appointees [much like Herr Drumpf, to whom he has frequently been compared], even if they are the same person doing the same job.
Eh, Bliss?
Bliss BISHOP - Personal Appointments (free information from Companies House)
Bliss Ellie BISHOP - Personal Appointments (free information from Companies House)
Bliss Ellie TAMPLIN - Personal Appointments (free information from Companies House)

Anyway, so much for the boring stuff - the preamble, if you will.
Here's where it gets quite interesting - well, from the the perspective of us Corporate Lawyer & Financial Investigation types, at least.
This has fuck all to do with football, other than the potential destruction of a Venerable and Ancient Foot-Ball Club.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 26, 2018)

_*The Hot Spot Food Company, continued*_
Following the Filing which Notified the Registrar at CoHo of Mr Tamplin's Appointment to Act, as a Director, the next Filing at CoHo was the first Annual Return of what was by now known as "_City Profiles Ltd_".

This contained 3 points of note :
1. An SIC Classification Code of 7487 -
"_other business activities not elsewhere classified_"


2. The Service Address for both Officers of the Company was the Thugg Life Mansion aka Chase Meadows, Abridge


3. That Mr Tamplin was now in complete ownership of the Company, at 100%


There was no Filing with CoHo for an Allotment of Shares or the requisite Cancellation of Shares; therefore there must have been a Transfer of Shares from the two 50% Shareholdings of Carly Davies/Karen Crawley to Mr Tamplin.
As excerpted from the initial Incorporation Filing :


The first Notification to the Registrar was contained within the Annual Return.
Both the 1985 Companies Act and the 2006 Companies Act contain provisions that place an Obligation of a Duty to Notify the Registrar of a Transfer for such Shareholdings which Mr Tamplin had undertaken, as evidenced by the Annual Return.

Now, I can't be arsed to place the hyperlinks for this Obligation because at this point in time there was a transition between the 1985 Act and the 2006 Act coming into force. The 2006 Act was, at the time, the longest piece of Legislation in the history of English Law [1,300 Sections & 16 annexed Schedules] and was thus phased in over a number of years with parts of it not coming fully into force until after 2009.

There were no Filings appertaining to any Transfer of Shares between the Incorporation, 02/05/2008, and the Company's 1st Annual Return, 30/06/2009.
_vide_ :
THE HOT SPOT FOOD COMPANY LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)
_et con ferre, supra._

Just know, dear reader, that there was a Duty to Notify and that Duty was left unfulfilled. We will come to see this exact scenario recur time after time, amongst Mr Tamplin's businesses - whether or not they actually failed. See my post on BTFC, #1678 above, as an example of the same which is ongoing - one decade after the instant case which we are looking at in this post.

On the 20th of August 2009, the Company's name was changed for a second time.
Upon this occasion it went from being "_City Profiles Ltd_", to being "_The Hot Spot Food Company Ltd_" - a somewhat abrupt change of tack.

This is, apparent to outward appearances at least, the first time that one of Mr Tamplin's companies was non-industrial in its individual outlook. It seems to represent a strange change of direction for him, but I do love the new name - _The Hot Spot Food Company _is much more catchy than City/City Southern and all the other nondescripts involving 'Steel' and suchlike.

And I do like spicy food, so I like to imagine something _muy caliente_.


*The take-away Points [pun intended] :*
At any rate, the reason for going into such depth on this is as follows :
1. note the un-Notified changes of ownership & _con ferre _the BTFC situation.
2. note the use of close kin & trusted partners as nominees for Mr Tamplin.
3. note the Termination & subsequent re-Appointment, for no apparent reason, of such nominees.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 26, 2018)

_*The Hot Spot Food Company, continued*_
During the Autumn of 2009, a number of personnel changes occurred at the Company.
According to the Filings at CoHo, the following was the sequence :
03/09/2009 Keiron Peter Butcher was Appointed Secretary
03/09/2009 Keiron Peter Butcher was Appointed Director
14/10/2009 Carly Davies was Terminated as Secretary, for the second time

However, when one examines the Filings appertaining to these Appointments the following dates appear :
06/08/2009 Keiron Peter Butcher was Appointed Secretary [28 days after Appt = 14 days late]


06/08/2009 Keiron Peter Butcher was Appointed Director [28 days after Appt = 14 days late]


06/08/2009 Carly Davies was Terminated as Secretary [2.5 months after Appt = very very late]


As I said earlier, there was a transitory period between the 1985 & 2006 Acts, occurring during this particular time.
I will draw your attention to the following part of UKPGA 2006 ch46, at section 167 :
Companies Act 2006
[easiest version to read and understand]
Companies Act 2006
[illustrating dates, _&c_.]
In case Mr Tamplin were to claim an unfamiliarity with Duties Owed the 2006 Act, here is the relevant part of UKPGA 1985 ch6, at section 287, paragraphs (2) & (4) :
Companies Act 1985
As can easily be seen, the Duty to Notify the Registrar is the same, irrespective of the Legislative regime.

A Criminal Offence most certainly occurred in respect of each of the Filings, that much is indisputable. They are inherently Defective because the dates which they contain are more than 14 days outwith the period of the requisite Notice to the Registrar.
There are two possible reasons as to why each of the foregoing Filings was Defective, per the following :
1. Someone, or other, simply forgot and sent in the forms late,
2. Someone deliberately back-dated the Filings.
It should be noted that the two reasons are not mutually exclusive. Irrespective, the Filings were later than the purported dates of Appointment & Termination which they contained. Hence, multiple Breaches which are termed 'Technical Offences', in the parlance.

On 7 November 2009 _The Hot Spot Food Company_, or rather its Landlord [c2c Rail Ltd], entered a Charge against the Company in the form of a Rent Deposit Deed in respect of Southend Central Railway Station for the sum of £3,060. This Charge Secured all Sums due to the Landlord under a Lease entered into on 4 November 2009 and indemnified the same against all Service Charges and suchlike, together with _Demesne_ _Profits_ in respect of the Demised Premises or any such otherwise-related costs in the case of the Lease being Forfeited by the Landlord.
The full document is found here :
View PDF Particulars of a mortgage or charge / charge no: 1 - link opens in a new window - 6 pages

All pretty standard stuff, really, although it's rather unusual to see such a Filing for what is a relatively small sum - clearly the Landlord did not feel greatly inspired by the creditworthiness of the Company.
In my experience, this is usually because the Directors have refused to grant a Personal Guarantee of the Sums due under the  Company's Lease in case of things going awry. Hence, Registration of the Charge against it with CoHo.

At any rate, the date is important because it means that [at least from 04/09/2009, when the Lease was entered into] _The Hot Spot Food Company_ *was demonstrably trading, or otherwise acting in the Course of Business*.

On 22/05/2010, two Filings were made for the Directors - each being for a Change of Details. In both cases, the Filings state that the actual Change of Details occurred on 01/05/2010. In both cases, this was outwith the prescribed 14-day period for Notifying such changes to the Registrar - again, each Breach is classified a 'Technical Offence' in the parlance, _con ferre supra_.

The Company's 2nd Annual Return was Filed at CoHo on 22/05/2010, the same date as the two CH01 Filings in respect of Changes of Details for the Directors. This document is notable for two things :
1. The SIC Classification Code was now 5530, 'Restaurants'
2. Mr Glenn David Tamplin was now a 50% Shareholder of the Company and still resident of Thugg Life Mansion, Chase Meadow, Abridge, Lower Essexshire.
3. Mr Keiron Peter Butcher was now a 50% Shareholder of the Company.
4. No date of transfer for that 50% is mentioned within the AR01 Filing so I am unable to comment further upon that issue, which covers points 2-4.


Kindly note that, once again, given that there was no Notification to CoHo of a Transfer of the ownership of the 50% Shareholding [this time to Mr Butcher], _con ferre supra _in respect of the Legal Requirements for such Transfers as previously discussed.

There is nothing else which is particularly untoward in the AR01 Filing, I just wanted to give a nod towards 2Pac once again and say "Thugg Life, bitches".
For those that haven't seen it [where the fucking hell have you been for the last 18 months], this is why I refer to Chase Meadow/140 London Road as Thugg Life Mansion :

_Copyright, Sunday Mirror_
Inside favourite room of millionaire who rebuilt home 'exactly how he wanted'
Billericay Town's Glenn Tamplin shows off his stunning £18m mansion


*The Take-away points [pun intended] :*
1. Multiple instances of repeated Criminal Breaches in respect of the Duties owed to Notify the Registrar of Changes of Officers, pursuant to the Companies Acts of both 1985 & 2006, as amended
2. Multiple instances of repeated Criminal Breaches in respect of the Duties owed to Notify the Registrar of Changes to Officers' Details, pursuant to the Companies Acts of both 1985 & 2006, as amended
3. Multiple instances of the use of Nominees [then-Lawful, during this particular period in time - since frowned upon and attempted to Legislate against]
4. Multiple instances of a failure to Notify in respect of Transfers of Shareholdings, pursuant to the Companies Acts of both 1985 & 2006, as amended
5. Glenn doesn't like to personally Guarantee Rent Sums

and, of course :

6. The man has no taste
7. Thugg Life, bitches


*PS* you will note that I do not add "alleged" or "allegedly" Criminal Breaches/Offences.
This is because the Offences in question are Completed by the Defect in the Filing.
It is not as in a case of whether or not someone was at the scene of a crime, be it a burglary or an assault - which might give rise to an allegation of an Offence. Rather, with 'Technical' Breaches/Offences, they are Completed by their inherent Defect.
Kindly note that I use the terms Breach/Offence, as is appropriate - *I do not ever state that Mr Tamplin has been Convicted of the same*, which would of course be Defamatory if untrue.
It's well-known that Mr Tamplin has currently unspent Criminal Convictions, notably the recent Illegal Dumping & Speeding Convictions - which have been well reported.

And, once again, for the benefit of Glenn's Lawyers and the reassurance of the Moderators, here are the Statutory Defences afforded by UKPGA 2013 ch26 :
Defamation Act 2013

*PPS* of course, any lawyerly types will know that Defamation is the Tort of besmirching one's good name - poor old Glenn has already besmirched his own name, so let's not waste anyone's time with unnecessary and misdirected issuance of Pre-Action Protocols for Defamation.

I'll knacker your career for ignoring the stipulations of Practice Direction 53 and drag you up before the Bar/SRA before the ink's dried on your worthless pieces of paper, so don't even waste the printer ink.
Just a friendly warning, chaps & chapesses.

Nothing 'Actionable' to see here, so off you fuck.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 26, 2018)

And, after a dramatic pause for the info to percolate through, & circulate amongst, BTFC fans ahead of the Wingate & Finchley Fixture, it's back!

*The Hot Spot Food Company, continued and completed*_ - thank the Lord!_

OK, so if you’ve sat through and read the last three posts, firstly - well done. Secondly, you’re probably wondering what the point is of all the waffling and technical points.

Yes, I know, I’m a waffler. But, fuck you and the horse you rode in on.

I did write, right at the beginning, that I could take a simple case and extend it over thousands of words.

Well, The Hot Food Spicy Wings Saga is [in a nutshell] thoroughly indicative of Mr Tamplin’s _modi operandi_ when it comes to running his companies. Each of those _modi_ are detailed at the end of each of the posts. All of the take-away points can be transposed to each and every one of the companies he’s set up.

Except, of course, those which were directly Sydney-Harboured.
Wait, what? You don’t know what Sydney Harbouring is?
Bottom of the harbour tax avoidance - Wikipedia
Yes, I know - it’s Wikipedia, but I can’t be arsed to type out a full explanation.

The most common form of Sydney Harbouring in the UK is for a company to trade for a certain period and then not file its Accounts or Annual Return so that Companies House automatically issues a Section 1000 Notice, before the firm is then Administratively Dissolved.

Administrative Dissolution is a different form of ending to the life of a company, compared to a Dissolution which ensues from Insolvency.

A company, which in Law is called a ‘Legal Person’ as opposed to a ‘Natural Person’ such as you or I, is a ‘Legal Fiction’ that is given its soul or life by virtue of a piece of paper - its _Certificate of Incorporation_.

If I can explain by way of analogy, Administrative Dissolution is akin to the plug being pulled from the life support machine because you forgot to pay your Medical Insurance [in the USA & CH] or in the UK, it is akin to the NHS pulling the plug from the machine because you forgot to post of your voter registration to appear on the Electoral Register.

This is much different to Dissolution following an Insolvency Event, which is akin to organ failure in the patient, or a Voluntary Striking Off - in ‘Legal Persons’ this is analogous to the suicide of a ‘Natural Person’.

On the other hand, Administrative Dissolution can be a useful way [cheap & simple - you don’t have to lift a finger or even pay an Accountant - as a matter of fact, it may even be the result of not paying an Accountant] of avoiding, by way of example, accrued Tax Obligations. This is because there are simply too many Incorporations each year to track them all individually and Tax Authorities are reliant on being informed of a situation arising. This gap in the Law, between Collection and Administration, is when so-called 'Sydney Harbouring' can occur.

Why not have a look at Post #1700 and see how many of Mr Tamplin’s many, many failed businesses have been Administratively Dissolved following an s1000 Notice? Not that I’m saying that this is what’s happened each and every time, of course - in fairness, sometimes a company just isn’t used, or isn’t needed any more.

Sometimes.

Anyway, back to the Hot & Spicy.

*The Rent Deposit Deed & surrounding situation, in re Trading*
In between the Rent Deposit Deed of _c2c Rail Ltd_, with the concomitant entry of a Charge against the Company on 07/11/2009, and its Annual Return on 22/05/2010, the Company Filed its 1st set of Accounts. These are also the only set of Accounts which the Company actually Filed at all.

On 21/01/2010 it Filed a set of Accounts, made up until 31/05/2009, which showed that it was Dormant and had not Traded in the Course of Business. This may well be true, of course, but it was certainly Trading from November 2009 onwards - we have already looked at the Rent Deposit Deed which shows it was Trading from at least that date onwards. Therefore, it may be reasonably said that the very latest date by which it had begun Trading was November 2009. On the papers, there may be a period between May & November of 2009 in which it MAY have been trading.

In May 2011, because the Company had not Filed any Accounts and its Annual Return was overdue, the Company was issued with a Notice that it would be Compulsorily Struck Off the Register of Companies, pursuant to s1000. Effectively CoHo was saying that unless it was "_shown signs of life_", then the patient would be euthanised [incidentally the italicised part of the foregoing is how CoHo describes it, rather than my own words].

This prompted movement from the two Shareholders, Messrs Butcher & Tamplin, each of whom held 50%.

On 18/07/2011, the Registered Office was changed once again - moving the Company from Mr Tamplin’s Steel Empire in Howard Hill to an address which appears to be Mr Butcher’s private dwelling. Although the Presenter is given as Mr Butcher, it is apparently the signature of Mr Tamplin which is on the AD01 Filing itself.


Original Document :
View PDF						  Registered office address changed from 3 Spilsby Road Harold Hill Romford Essex RM3 8SB United Kingdom on 18 July 2011 - link opens in a new window - 2 pages

Other examples of Mr Tamplin’s signatures from various CoHo Filings :








_cf_ Post #1685 for the pictures of Mr Tamplin's former dwellings, which he occupied during the course of the foregoing signatures - those former dwellings are the ones named in the Filings, _supra_.

*NB that* the above signatures of Mr Tamplin are not Redacted in the original Filings, nor is there a lawful obligation for either myself or the hosts of this fine website to redact them from this particular published instance *given that the subject matter is the signatures themselves* - i.e. the veracity, or otherwise, of a signature which appears within a Filing [the AD01 Filing of 18/07/2011] that purports to have been undertaken by Mr Butcher.

The originals are found here :
COMPLETE STEEL SERVICES LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)
Having studied the evolution of Mr Tamplin’s signature over the course of two decades, it has become more and more flattened out and less representative of his surname during that period.

More of the 'Glenn', less of the 'Tamplin', as time has passed - ironically, given the penchant for self-promotion during the most recent times.

A few days later, on 21/07/2011, Mr Tamplin’s Directorship was Terminated by an electronic TM01 Form. The Filing was backdated to 27/03/2011, *almost four months* before the TM01 was received by CoHo. This was therefore either late or backdated and the two are not mutually exclusive.


Once again, and for the record, this is what UKPGA 2006 ch46 s167 clearly states must be done in respect of any and all Changes of Office :
Companies Act 2006

When Companies House received the Annual Return on 05/08/2011, the Compulsory Striking Off Action was Discontinued. The two Shareholdings of 50% each, held by Messrs Tamplin & Butcher, are as shown :


On 07/09/2011 the Company Filed its Accounts, which were made up to 31 May 2010. These showed a loss of £388,640 compared to the previous Account Filing, which stated that the Company had been Dormant, per Clause a.:

_
con ferre :_
Companies Act 2006

From the papers before me, it appears that the substantial losses were accrued in a six month period [Nov. 2009-May 2010]. I find that hard to believe and would aver that in my Professional Opinion, the Company must have been trading during the period in which it Filed Dormant Accounts.

In any case, on the papers and taking them at face value, _The Hot Spot Food Company Ltd_ either :

a) traded for a six month period and lost over £60k per month,
or
b) traded over the period of a year and lost over £20k per month.

On the evidence before me, which is limited to that which is contained within those papers as Filed, my preference is for the former rather than the latter.

*One other point of note, which is also contained within the only live Accounts which were Filed, is that Mr Tamplin loaned the Company £318,314.*


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 26, 2018)

_*The Hot Spot Food Company, continued and completed*_
_Fuck fuck & fuckity fuck, this fucker won't fucking die.
I was not aware that there was a 10,000 character limit, hence this continuation.
I was, of course, aware that I am a dribbling dicksplat, but there we are and there we go..._

Leaving aside the somewhat peculiar sets of dates attaching to the Accounts which HAVE been Filed, the Company then failed, once again, to File its Annual Return and Accounts. Accordingly the Registrar Served Notice that unless evidence was shown to the contrary, the Company would be Struck Off. The Company would have received an initial letter stating that same Notice prior to CoHo taking Action itself.

The Company took no action to Remedy the Defect, as required by the Registrar.
Mr Tamplin, who was purportedly owed a six-figure-sum, took no action.

Following that Notice, on 29/05/2012, an Advertisement was placed in the London Gazette for a Compulsory Striking Off of the Company from the Register of Companies. No response was made and on 11/09/2012 the Company was Struck Off, pursuant to Section 1000.

At that point any assets held by the Company which had not been disposed of [including the Equipment, Plant & Machinery, the Lease at Southend, assuming it hadn’t been Forfeited and, of course, not forgetting Mr Tamplin’s entitlement to the repayment of his £318,314 loan] would revert to The Crown _in bona vacantia_.


*The Take-away points [pun intended] :*
1. note the multiple Breaches giving rise to Technical Offences.
2. note the discrepancy in signatures and the florid, dashed-off signature of Mr Tamplin. It is my honestly-held belief that Mr Tamplin placed his own signature upon the document and then purported to CoHo that Mr Butcher was the Presenter.
3. Sydney Harbouring happens all the time, whether inadvertently or deliberately - this is a grave issue facing revenue-collecting Authorities worldwide. It is not limited to the UK, but the UK’s system of Administrative Dissolution unnecessarily aids and abets the unscrupulous, who would take advantage of the process which is enshrined in Statute.

4. *What on earth happened to the £318,314 loan, Mr Tamplin? Even you would have noticed that missing from your Bank Accounts.*

*My Personal Opinions :*
5. Legal Persons should not have the same rights at Law which extend to Natural Persons. This absurdity is, frankly, ridiculous. It’s called the Human Rights Act, not the Legal & Natural Persons Act. The Legal situation of today was not envisioned by the Limited Liability Acts of the Victorian Era and is cannot have been foreseen by the then-Legislators, whose purpose was to stop Debt Bondage. If ever there were an illustration of the Law of Unintended Consequences, then the recent emergence of the TTIP proposals is it - at least Herr Drumpf was right on that point and right to stop it, although that wasn’t his actual reasoning…

6. Glenn likes a company that makes losses - you would have to ask him as to the reason why.


Here endeth the lesson on the Hot & Spicy Company and in dealing with Mr Tamplin in the course of business, which apparently nobody has learned - other than the Supporters of Dagenham & Redbridge.

Of course they then immediately lurched headlong into yet another crisis, fucked off their new Sugar Daddy and sunk deeper into the mire. That, however, is not the title of this here “_HellThread_”.


If you made it this far, thanks for your efforts - you deserve a pint!
And to the new user [as of this morning], '_Garamondus_', I see what you did there...
I'm not suspicious, not suspicious at all...
Defamation Act 2013


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 26, 2018)

Back to the Trøll-a-LOL...



Jamie o'Hara, is he :
a) a highly respected Financial Adviser
b) a peculiar pedlar of obscure Cryptocurrencies, peculiarly
c) a striker and former Big Brother Contestant [I will not deign to say 'Celebrity']
d) a striker of children [allegedly, but well - fuck it, we all saw the tapes & photos]
e) a snivelling lickspittle whose nose is suspiciously brown
or f) one or more of the foregoing


----------



## pitchfork (Mar 26, 2018)

Forgive me for asking but where are you going with all of this? I like your attention to detail and it makes interesting reading and we all know that Glenn is a crook.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 26, 2018)

I'd say Saturday was an Epic Fail, personally.

I am also of the firm belief that all photographs of Tamplin which are henceforth published should now be forced to bear a Clown's wig, by Law.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 26, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> Forgive me for asking but where are you going with all of this? I like your attention to detail and it makes interesting reading and we all know that Glenn is a crook.


Short answer:
to the 4th Floor of Cannon House, Queensway, Birmingham.

Long answer:
Simple, this is the best source of information there is.
It will always be there, for posterity - whenever anyone looks, it will be there.

Including The Veiny One.

It'll also come in handy when they come to do the film/book of this Season - in addition to a trouncing of Meadow, DHFC® will have *LITERALLY* seen off the bad guys.

Oh, that will happen BTW. Make sure you get the Rights sorted, too - six figures.

You say "crook", but for most people that's simply a feeling they have, it's something which they can't quite put their finger on, or for which they may not know the Law well enough - this thread explicitly says precisely how and why he's done certain things which may or may not be unlawful, as the case may be.

And also, I've seen this _HellThread_ grow and blossom into something lovely. I'm delighted to help nurture it. C'mon, you know The Veiny One will be reading this at some point, don't you?

I derive great pleasure from knowing that BTFC Fanboiz [for whom I have zero sympathy & have behaved disgustingly thus far, as opposed to the real fans] plus of course the fact that both he & his Lawyers will do so, in addition.

And that there's nothing that they can do about it, because, well - bottom of Post #1703. It's all perfectly legit...hehe...PD53, bitches...nowt ye can do...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 26, 2018)

Hmm. Bad news, gents. Glenn the Bellend is nowhere to be seen, and Wheeler and some money-grabbing shitbag have been named as the managers for tonight's game v Wingate & Finchley. Interestingly, Alan Julian, Rob Swaine and stropper-in-chief Nick Wheeler have re-emerged and find themselves in the squad.



I have a bad feeling about tonight.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 26, 2018)

Possibly still stuffing drugs up his arse for the flight home from the 'dam


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 26, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I have a bad feeling about tonight.


Ricky Modeste is the only one worth salt.

The rest will be tired after playing - they're putting out a strong side for the wrong Fixture, IMHO.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 26, 2018)

Still 0-0.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 26, 2018)

Nivag said:


> Possibly still stuffing drugs up his arse for the flight home from the 'dam


Laten we hopen dat niemand tot de Nederlandse Douane spreekt...


----------



## pitchfork (Mar 26, 2018)

1-0 to the Ricay with ex DHFC Waldron scoring not good!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 26, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> Ricky Modeste is the only one worth salt.
> 
> The rest will be tired after playing - they're putting out a strong side for the wrong Fixture, IMHO.



Mmm. Have to disagree with you there: Robinson's goal record is very good, Deering is decent, Julian's a Conference keeper. I think Cunnington is one of their best players, but fortunately he rarely gets a run of games and he's now got a suspected fractured eye socket. The rest should all be able to bulldoze W&F at walking pace, too.

Apart from Waldren, that is, who looks about a fortnight away from the knackers yard. If I had a shed loads of cash, I'd be buggered if I'd spend it on him.

Sadly, I still think they're favourites for the title.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 26, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Mmm. Have to disagree with you there: Robinson's goal record is very good, Deering is decent, Julian's a Conference keeper. I think Cunnington is one of their best players, but fortunately he rarely gets a run of games and he's now got a suspected fractured eye socket. The rest should all be able to bulldoze W&F at walking pace, too.



But they won't be going at a walking pace.
They've put out more-or-less their best side for a week that terminates in a trip to Leatherhead.

& Deering's picked up yet another card.
Don't want your best players picking up cards/injuries during Fixtures like this & the next...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 26, 2018)

2-0.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 26, 2018)

Bah.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 26, 2018)

poo.


----------



## EDC (Mar 26, 2018)

Fuck


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 27, 2018)

Wahey! Mark Baker is back amongst us!
"_Mark Baker was last seen: Today at 2:49 AM_"
At 3AM as well - I thought it was just people like me with a West Coast clientele that were knocking around at these sorts of times. And vampires, veryplentymany vampires - that's why my shooters are always loaded up with Argentum.



Spent an hour just liking posts he's named in...
That's not weird and narcissistic at all.
Oh, hold on - just remembered, that's par for the course from the Hobbits of Lower Essexshire. How very symptomatic of, and endemic to, your Club.

How do lad?

Any comment on trying to usurp and/or filch the support of other local clubs by venturing onto their Manor?
EDIT : Cheeky fuckers deleted it. Here's someone who commented.

Gosh, you lot really don't know who you're fucking with here do you?
This is a letter that was sent out to a school in Chelmsford inviting 200 children to visit the Stadio del Tampo :


Ooh, whilst you're here, any comment on Post #1700 _& seq. ff_?
Don't forget to tell The Veiny One.
In fact, make sure you tell The Veiny One.
I fancy a word with him - as do Her Majesty's Finest.

I may have used some big words in Posts #1701-#1705, but don't worry, just ask your friendly local Taxman. 
There's plenty knocking around the Roding Valley at the moment!

Be more when I'm finished with looking into this, son.

I hope you enjoy your 'Football Club' whilst it lasts - because it won't.
Seen this many times before, from t'Sheffield Rovers through to Northwich Victoria [mk-IV].
It always ends the same way. Always.

Tick tick, tick tock, tick tock...


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey, Garamondus - you're a new member, as of yesterday, that only logs in during work hours.
Fancy telling the world why that is?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 27, 2018)

Bump for a revised Post #1700.

Any comments on those operations, Aldaniti?

I completely agree with your comments from much, much earlier in the HellThread, BTW. €uromillions winner, at best.
At worst? Well, I won't tempt the Defamation Lawyers on that one.

Having advised people within the Base Metals trade to move into Copper & Tin during the particular phase of the Market which The Veiny One claims to have ruined his companies, I know exactly what you mean by your comments in Post #1118.

The downturn in Ferrous materials didn't happen at the same time as his companies failed, in any case. It was much earlier from what I recall.

If I remember correctly, I was advising a move from Fe & Cu into Sn during 2007-2008, After that, when Cu picked up again, I'd begun advising that it was undervalued with London stocks being significantly underweight and for a significant upside from 2009-2010 on the back of Chinese demand. Something like that, anyway - I don't have that DBase with me right now.

I can't find an LMEx graph for Ferrous prices that's not behind a paywall at this point, for the benefit of laypersons, but will post up in due course once I do.


----------



## Garamondus (Mar 27, 2018)

If you made it this far, thanks for your efforts - you deserve a pint!
And to the new user [as of this morning], '_Garamondus_', I see what you did there...
I'm not suspicious, not suspicious at all...


Please don't be suspicious. I'm merely an intrigued observer, and fellow Isthmian League fan who followed a link on my own team's forum to this incredible thread. Tonbridge Angels in case you were wondering. And I'll definitely be having that pint, thank you.

Edited as I've just seen you ask about me: I had looked at this thread over the weekend, but only created my account yesterday.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 27, 2018)

Welcome to the Hellthread.
Nice wordplay, BTW - I saw the name and thought fellow Legal Beagle.
I'm always suspicious, hence the attention to detail in the posts & the number of times [now actually counting in the hundreds] that I've spotted The Veiny One in Breach.


----------



## Garamondus (Mar 27, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> Welcome to the Hellthread.
> Nice wordplay, BTW - I saw the name and thought fellow Legal Beagle.
> I'm always suspicious, hence the attention to detail in the posts & the number of times [now actually counting in the hundreds] that I've spotted The Veiny One in Breach.



Not in the legal profession I'm afraid, but admire your work


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Aldaniti (Mar 27, 2018)

A very thorough set of posts there Helvey.
There's no money in steel (and if there is/was you certainly don't flaunt it). And the various company names are very little known in the industry for turnover, tonnage volume or prestigious contracts. Must all be in hot food?


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 27, 2018)

I'd agree with you on the hot food there, Aldaniti.

What most people probably aren't aware of is the relatively low margins on Ferrous material -especially when purchasing from Producers, either in the UK or abroad- unless one is able to get it for pennies on the pound, such as from the inexperienced public selling as a source i.e. to scrap merchants, and *in big quantities*. This is a form of Arbitrage, whereby one Party may obtain a benefit by the Differential between paying for your supplies and what you may obtain from becoming the supplier to a 3rd Party in a second transaction for the same items.

It's a bit like buying a gold Sovereign in Swiss Francs because it's only thought of as a lump of metal & subsequently cheap over there, and then selling that same gold Sovereign in Pounds Sterling because it's more collectable and thus expensive in the UK. If you time it so that the currencies also have a differential in your favour, that is.
Arbitrage. Fun for all the family. 

So, let's assume the best margins on the part of the purported Steel Magnate/Tycoon. Scrap metals.
For example, let's take Stainless Steel from amongst the Ferrous group and look at some prices offered to the public, acting as a seller.
I'm not going to go overboard, I'm just going to take 316 standard SS from two sources, one random and one known :
Scrap Metal Prices 2018 Manchester - Scrap Yard Manchester
Looking for Scrap Metal Prices?
The first gives £1,100/tonne [as of 22/02/2018] and the second gives £750/tonne [11/11/2016]
*NB*_ everyone's heard of Greengate, which proves Aldaniti's point - they're my go-to when I check these things!_

Anyone can see that if you're doing the kinds of sums Mr Tamplin talks about, that's going to generate a serious level of turnover.
That's going to involve a lot of tonnage of Ferrous material being shifted.

All of which assumes just scrap material, because it offers the best margins for profit if you can play the Arbitrage game.
Of course, Glenn's been doing more than that, he's been fabricating, profiling, fitting _&c._
Each of which involves sourcing material, labour, overheads so on and so forth.

Oh, tax - I forgot all about tax!
And NIC, PAYE, VAT and all of that...how could I possibly forget about that?
Eh, Glenn? How could I possibly have forgotten about that? Eh, Glenn?
Eh?

Now, if it were in big quantities, either the Consumer [as buyer from & seller to] or the Competition is going to have heard of your brand - either because you want their trade [i.e. from the public] or because Competitors are watching your prices. This applies whether it's simple scrap merchanting or the more fuller range of services.

I'd have thought that with the sums purportedly involved, one would have heard of the brands involved.
If not as a Consumer, then certainly as a Competitor.

These are those various brands :
Wakefield
Complete
Trade Price
SAL
Joy
CM / CE
Surrey
24Hr
AGP

Now, has anyone heard of those at all? As Consumers?
Has anyone heard of those at all in the trade? As Competitors?

For the sake of completeness, these are the more recent ones, which may or may not be involved in the Metals Trade:
TLC
Chase
BGT
Flag in the Sand

None of those four are in the trade, with these sub-groups mainly involved in goods & services, retail and the like.
BGT just stands for 'Bliss & Glenn Tamplin'.

I'm going to put up alongside them, in due course, the levels of turnover for each of Tamplin's 'brands' where that figure is known. Of course, some have been Sydney Harboured [this is where you make correct use the word, '_allegedly_'], so there aren't any figures of which to speak.

Before I go away and do that I'd just like to say that none of them has been anywhere near £7m per year, per the Dyer Danny clip at the top of Post #1700.
I can say that right now, without even checking for completeness and putting the figures above in the interests of fairness.


----------



## EDC (Mar 27, 2018)

Reading this is almost as addictive as watching Gold Rush.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 27, 2018)

EDC said:


> Reading this is almost as addictive as watching Gold Rush.



Aye, try writing it!

It takes longer to write the technical stuff than it did to see something awry was going on.
Literally 10 minutes whilst getting pissed in a pub.
I kid you not. Spent longer downloading all the files than I did working it out.

This whole BTFC thing is just one gigantic soap opera.

*SPOILER ALERT*

The upcoming episode's a doozy...

And there' s a few eyes on the screen right now that The Veiny One will wish weren't watching [and writing]


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 27, 2018)

And this is just weird.


*^^^^^^^^^^^
*
Mark Baker logged in at lunch time, did his usual narcissistic thing of liking all the Posts he was mentioned in,
*AND THEN LIKED THE POST WHERE I TOLD HIM HIS FOOTBALL TEAM WOULD SOON BE OUT OF BUSINESS.*

Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock.


----------



## Aldaniti (Mar 27, 2018)

From The Sun article:
_His AGP Steel empire now turns over around £5m a month.
_
THAT is a lot of steel.
He is continually linked to steel, steel, steel - it is drawing attention to the industry....The UK steel industry is all talking and wondering where this media darling steel tycoon has got so much right and the big boys have got it so wrong.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 27, 2018)

Pity you don't do PMs. Helveticsvs.
We could have discussed the NCEFL and T' Church's meteoric rise to the dizzy heights of 7th in the Premier league , along with  Norton Woodseats' past glorious cup exploits.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 27, 2018)

Sorry about above original  mis quote. Now removed.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 27, 2018)

Oop t'Church - genuinely glad for them. Lovely people there - Mark & Anne's favourites, I believe. Decent ground too.

Norton Woodseats, now you're going back. A grand old club and a lovely ground, the Coach & Horses.
Back to 1870, if I recall, and always good to have a Public House adjoining the ground - that's how Foot-ball & Cricket started, with benevolent Publicans offering prizes for the players and hospitality for the punters. How it should be.

Similar issues exist with ye Olde Spotted Dogge down Clapton way.

Yes, I must apologise for not being able to do DMs on here - I'm trying to remain on point for this one. 
Interesting times in the Isthmian League. Nasty attacks on two Venerable & Ancient* Foot-ball Clubs.
Can't have that, now, can we?
Have to keep an eye out for the Youngsters.


It's going well in this place, at any rate. We're being watched, let's put it that way.




* well, technically one Ancient, t'other both Venerable & Ancient - being 125yrs & 138yrs respectively, post- & pre-1886 respectively.
/OCD /pedant


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 27, 2018)

Aldaniti said:


> From The Sun article:
> _His AGP Steel empire now turns over around £5m a month.
> _
> THAT is a lot of steel.
> ...



Well, it's obvious isn't it?
The only possible logical answer in the world.

He bought a fuckton [or Metric fucktonnes] of Ferrous at the very bottom of the Market, something that no-one else in the UK called at the time, and has a gigantic storage facility at which it is/was being kept.

It's sited just outside of the UK's Territorial Water's furthest extent and that giganta-mongous steel stockpile is held entirely under the Clear Title of a Legal Entity which is outwith the UK Jurisdiction, therefore isn't liable to taxation. Of course. How dare anyone suggest otherwise?
Nor would such a thing need to be put through the books, "_'cos everything I do is 100% legitimate_".
Post #1579 for those who might have missed it.

Whilst there is undoubted money to be made in Fabrication, he's performing some form of _fabrication_, as those sorts of numbers are not to be found on the Register. Even if they were on the Register, still people in the Trade would be aware of such things.
Post #1700 for those who might have missed it.

Indeed, given that we're talking about a Medium-sized Company, by The Veiny One's purported Turnover, the Consumer would be aware of such things. Turnover of £20m a month back in the day, when Mr Tamplin was skinnier and less ragged-looking again, as he states in Post #1700 which begins with a clip of him being chipper and making this very same claim. That clip was first broadcast in October 2008 and would have been filmed perhaps a year in advance of that. It is therefore quite easy to ascertain the monthly turnover per the Register.

That figure is preposterous. Even if his addled mind thought it was, or if the word 'month' overran his mouth when he meant 'year', the figure is not found anywhere upon the Register and it is inconceivable as a turnover sum for a UK-based Sole Trader.

Turnover of £5m a month these days, as reported by Paul Jiggins in that newspaper, 29/07/2017 :


Paul Jiggins - journalisted.com
Paul Jiggins | The Scottish Sun Journalist | Muck Rack
...in case anyone of an investigative leaning was wondering.

Of course, AGP Steel wasn't turning over that much at all during the period stated above, i.e. the Summer of 2017.
Christ Almighty, in Spring the chap took a £1.6m 'Advance' from a Company which didn't have it on the Books - but did have a Charge Registered over it from the Bank.

Whether the Legal Person *08793555 AGP Steel Structures London Ltd* or the Legal Person *09990454 AGP Steel Fabrication Ltd, *the latter being the company formerly known as Dagenham & Redbridge FC 2016 Ltd, 'AGP' wasn't doing £5m of business monthly or, if only, just about even the whole Taxable Period.
*09990454* only filed Micro-entity accounts, for the smallest sized businesses;
*08793555* had two major outgoings, £1.8m for Pension Provision & £1.6m Advanced for The Veiny One's Vanity Project Extravanzal Zippo's Circo-Rama Extraordinaire - the major incoming funds originated with Lloyd's, you know, that fine upstanding bank with an excellent Due Diligence regime.
Lloyds under fire in money laundering case
These fines for HSBC, Standard Chartered and LLoyds prove there's one
Lloyds anti-fraud boss jailed for £2.5m fraud
Call for urgent inquiry into UK money-laundering 'failures' over Global Laundromat scandal | Global Witness
Four Lloyds workers and three 'money launderers' jailed | Daily Mail Online
British banks handled vast sums of laundered Russian money

And if he "_branched into property_" after the coming-into-force of the Land Registration Act 2002, as he apparently says within that interview, then pursuant to UKPGA 2002 ch9 all of those transactions will be Registered.

All of which is noteworthy.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 27, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> I cant wait for him to attack his own player (repeatedly), at least once on the pitch; a fan; opposition manager (repeatedly); and a ref.


#1654 #1663 #1687
And the Prescience Prize goes to... B.I.G

It's not quite the *Full-House-Mecca-Bingo-Bonanza*, as Glenn is on record that he would fein be associated with al-Makka, but it'll do.
Well done, that man!


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 27, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> #1654 #1663 #1687
> And the Prescience Prize goes to... B.I.G
> 
> It's not quite the *Full-House-Mecca-Bingo-Bonanza*, as Glenn is on record that he would fein be associated with al-Makka, but it'll do.
> Well done, that man!



I am a legend. 

If you have a spare five minutes. Would appreciate you looking into the Tonbridge Angels manager. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 27, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> I am a legend.
> If you have a spare five minutes. Would appreciate you looking into the Tonbridge Angels manager.
> Thanks in advance.



If it's the Scottish chap born in 1982, that's a LOT of cash at hand.

And a separate thread.

PS that was less than 2 mins, so you've still some time left on the freebie clock.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 28, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> If it's the Scottish chap born in 1982, that's a LOT of cash at hand.
> 
> And a separate thread.
> 
> PS that was less than 2 mins, so you've still some time left on the freebie clock.



 Sadly wrong steve mckimm. English. 1975.


----------



## chris gil (Mar 28, 2018)

Pissing down all day in Billericay,would be terrible if their game gets called off


----------



## chris gil (Mar 28, 2018)

You play on a swamp
You play on a swamp
All that money 
And You play on a swamp


----------



## Garamondus (Mar 28, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> I am a legend.
> 
> If you have a spare five minutes. Would appreciate you looking into the Tonbridge Angels manager.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'm a Tonbridge Angels fan, and instinctively went to defend our manager. This feeling lasted approximately 0.8 seconds as I rapidly recalled some of the 'interesting' retweets in his twitter feed and some of the people he interacts with on there (Tamplin brown-nose-in-chief Mr. Bricknell being one of them). I'm on the case as well, in my limited way.


----------



## goandroam (Mar 28, 2018)

chris gil said:


> Pissing down all day in Billericay,would be terrible if their game gets called off


Our game tonight has been moved to Aveley's ground so should be fine. Monday might be a struggle though at this rate.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 28, 2018)

chris gil said:


> Pissing down all day in Billericay,would be terrible if their game gets called off


They're playing it on the 3G at Aveley, so I'd be more worried about our game being called off .


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 28, 2018)

Garamondus said:


> I'm a Tonbridge Angels fan, and instinctively went to defend our manager. This feeling lasted approximately 0.8 seconds as I rapidly recalled some of the 'interesting' retweets in his twitter feed and some of the people he interacts with on there (Tamplin brown-nose-in-chief Mr. Bricknell being one of them). I'm on the case as well, in my limited way.



Whilst I find this all most interesting and, of course, I am intrigued as always - I would aver that it is a subject worthy of its own thread.

We don't want our VIP guests and lurkers to be distracted from the subject of this thread, which is The Veiny One and his doings.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 28, 2018)

Some fine comments on this Tweet.

Game moved to Aveley at short notice.
Coaches cancelled/unavailable.
ST Holders wanting refunds/recompense.
Apparently disgruntled ex-tenants seeking inside info...


Would someone who has a Twitter account kindly point @TheBlueBeatRoom
[The Blue Beat Room (@TheBlueBeatRoom) on Twitter]
towards Posts #1678 & #1700 please?

Especially Post #1678.

It's amusing when the best insider info on a subject is held by a completely unrelated 3rd Party...


----------



## chris gil (Mar 28, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> They're playing it on the 3G at Aveley, so I'd be more worried about our game being called off .


. 

Ah ok , still , I’ll take that as a disadvantage to them as it’s still not at home . Have other clubs had to do this in the past ? pretty shiiite situation to be in when you’re going for the title


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 28, 2018)

A case of a big Fuck You to the fans.

A case of let's get this fixture-pile-up-crash-collision dealt with and bugger the consequences to the most loyal people.

Still, no coach and no supporters means another dent in the average crowd.
Plus, a further dent in the ego of The Veiny One.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

Attendance of 313 last night.
The average attendance will have been dented.
Even after its having been dented, yesterday is still below a third of that average.
Almost like as if playing upon someone else's plastic meant that they had to melt down their new plastics.

The best takeaway is that, contrary to The Veiny One's prior prognostications, BTFC clearly cared more about getting a facile Fixture out of the way. Obviously it's less about the fan than it is about saving face for the big-I-am on winning the Isthmian League, which is of course only important to him just as a step toward being in the 92 and thence discarded.

t'Other takeaway is that the last two wins were thoroughly expected - Monday's disruption was The Vainy One himself; Wednesday's disruption was playing Away for Home; neither of those Fixtures resulted in a goal-fest when, on this Season's paper and the claims advanced [smash 'em], they should have;

The amount of disruption they do unto themselves is so tinpot it's nearly cringe.
Nope. Definitely cringe.
"_The Good Ship Cringeworthy_".


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 29, 2018)

Was Tamplin there last night? I'm assuming he is still away sampling the delights of Amsterdam?


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

Drainage problems at Cunt's Fall, you say?





It's almost as if someone has previous for fucking about with drainage, flood plains, _&c._
Firm fined after waste dumped on floodplain
Fines for illegal waste site operators - GOV.UK
Waste firm bosses fined over £100,000 for fly-tipping offences
Football club owner has been convicted of dumping 6,000 tonnes
Football club's owner dumped 6,000 tonnes of waste at home
Football club owner Glenn Tamplin fined after waste dump
Company fined for dumping 6,000 tonnes of waste on grounds of home
_
Oh no, mate! It's <STILL> all over the internet!
It'll never go away that you were convicted for being an actual cunt!_


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

*Helping build a community?*

Aye, son. 
Using the finest materials :

copyright of the fucking Environment Agency, you scumbag.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

*Selfless for life?*

Aye, you kindly took on the waste of multiple communities & selflessly spread it on your land :

copyright of the fucking Environment Agency, you shit-headed moron.


Shame it was a Criminal Act, eh?


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

You've been mugged off, mate.

These are thy Lord & Master's actions :

copyright of the fucking Environment Agency, you absolute cockwomble.


And yes, I'd agree they speak louder than words :

copyright of the fucking Environment Agency, you absolutely ignorant, selfish, disgraceful Schweinhund.


Dear reader, whilst you're here :
Why not take the opportunity to tell twitter.com/r40pdb about the actions of his Lord & Master?
Preferably with pictures.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

I agree with you, sir.
You're absolutely right, Mr Clarkson.
Billericay Town has the best recycling & waste-disposal regime in non-League.
All your unwanted Merchandise is kept on site at the Owner/Manager/Tea-boy's gaff :

copyright of the fucking Environment Agency, you absolutely ignorant, selfish, disgraceful piece of shit.

Dear reader, whilst you're here :
Why not take the opportunity to tell twitter.com/Chris_Clarkson about "_things people don't realise about Glenn_"?
Preferably with pictures.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

Hey, Ben Alltimes, Mark Baker & goandroam :

copyright of the fucking Environment Agency, you God-Damned  menace to wildlife.

Any comment on the character of the man?
His attitude towards his fellow man?

That's a willow tree.
It's right next to a watercourse.

Your Club's Owner should be chased out of the country, never mind the Game.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm so angry I'm swearing in Hegschtalemannisch.
My keyboard simply doesn't have the buttons to express the diacritics involved.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

Interview with Billericay Town FC's charismatic owner Glenn Tamplin


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

For those who are blocked by Big Guns:
 

And, for those who aren't blocked by Big Guns:


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

That'll be the Day: Tonbridge Angels 2 Billericay Town 1


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

The Vainy One was correct, they're world-famous. Glenn Tamplin's Early Exit.
Made it to the USA blogosphere, mate. Going great guns, Big Guns.

Totally not a circus.
Never forget Dubai...Never forget.

Or this :

Note the contusion on The Veiny One's forehead.

And don't forget this little doozy:
Why Glenn Tamplin is the ultimate legend


----------



## AlanJTerror (Mar 29, 2018)

I think they must mean LEG  END


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 29, 2018)

AlanJTerror said:


> I think they must mean LEG  END


Or BELLEND?


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

aka The Veiny One.


----------



## Garamondus (Mar 29, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> That'll be the Day: Tonbridge Angels 2 Billericay Town 1
> View attachment 131316



I have to say that was one of the most enjoyable evenings I have spent watching Tonbridge. I laughed a bit at the final whistle. The song came on, literally, within a second of full-time.

But then I started to feel that it was a little tacky. Then I remembered who I was laughing at and belted the chorus out as loud as I could.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

Personally, I would send a copy of this audio to every PA Announcer for every club that's due to host them :


or this for when the teams come out :


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 30, 2018)

Welcome to the 60th Page you Muggy Keyboard Warriors.
Let's celebrate this milestone with a good one, shall we?
Enjoy.


Today, in the vein of Charity and Charitable contributions [£5 for fans and the excellence shown by T&MFC in being kind & gracious hosts] I'd like to talk about Glenn Tamplin and his Charity and Charitable contributions, because Glenn Tamplin likes to talk about his Charity and Charitable contributions.

For those that missed it, during an interview with wideboy Tamps back in Oct. 2017,
Billericay Town owner Glenn Tamplin shares his fascinating life story

From the same article [and no, this hasn't been Photoshopped] :

Titled : "_Posing with a lion_"

Yes.
Yes, he is posing with a lion.
In blueface, too.

LOLCow.


Same article, Chapter 4-Finding peace in the Lord, The Vainy One talks about his humility and his faith.
Interlocution :

"_Glenn, what did you think your purpose was?_"




What?
This one?
Charity Details


*
Total expenditure over the last five years
 = less than a week of BTFC's purported wages.*


Well, that's not unusual - perhaps it's just a 'pure' Trust.
Pure Trusts simply hold things on Trust, they often don't trade.
They often have low turnover, like the tiny numbers above - compare AGP Steel's "_£5m per month_"...
[of course, that's simply not true in this case - I've 'purely' added it for legal purposes ]
Perhaps it does its trading through a trading arm, a Limited Company for example.

 Is it in any way related to this company, O Vainy One ?
SILKWORTH LTD - Overview
The one that only ever filed Dormant Accounts, on 26/05/2014, and even then for only the first of its three years in existence ? 
SILKWORTH LTD - Filing history

I don't know whether or not to add it into the list in Post #1700, because the sole shareholder isn't Mr Tamplin but Mr Robert Michuki, 'Minister of Religion'.
SILKWORTH LTD - Officers
The other Directors, Antony Kimani & James Michuki, don't show up elsewhere in Tamplinomics.

It's conceivable that, should it be linked with the so-called 'Silkworth Trust' in the article, Mr Tamplin merely provided its Ministers with funds only and had no other involvement. In any case, the company never filed Trading Accounts or acted in the Course of Business, unless the Dormant Accounts were falsely Filed.

Well, the Silkworm Trust's spelling is very definitely Glenn :


Its Twitter account is incredibly active and vibrant.
The Silkworth Trust (@silkworth1145) on Twitter

No posts at all since 12 August 2014,
6 Tweets & 1 re-Tweet since joining in December 2013
10 followers and no comments made on the 6 Tweets.
Active.

Easter eggs are still a theme, though:

Vibrant.

The 1145 in the Twitter handle is the Registered Charity no.: 1145145
This Charidee is most definitely active.
And vibrant.
Absolutely not moribund.
Absolutely not.

But, in case you thought it wasn't The Veiny One, this image was posted on 12 August 2014:


Charidee, with added AGP Steel advertisement.
"The *Fabrication* Specialist"

Aye, ain't that about reet, lad.
So that may or may not be *07119557 AGP Steels Ltd* 2011-2014 [during its Insolvent Liquidation] OR it could be 2013-date *08793555 AGP Steel Structures London Ltd* AND definitely isn't 2016-date *09990454 AGP Steel Fabrication Ltd*
[the company formerly known as *Dagenham & Redbridge FC 2016 Ltd*].

Glad that's clear.

Bet that AGP "The *Fabrication* Specialist" sign was part of a write-off or write-down somewhere though, eh?

Two things spring to mind when looking at the numbers.
Firstly, a Charity with income below £10k per annum isn't required to Register. In this instance, with the numbers well below that threshold, I would aver that the purpose is solely in order to be able to say the term 'Registered Charity'. This has the benefit of kudos and the benefits of Deductions from Taxes.

Secondly, it's very interesting that GT's interest in, and funding of, the Silkworth Trust drops off abruptly during the DELETE WHERE APPLICABLE
Bishop's Stortford/Brentwood Town/Dagenham & Redbridge/Billericay Town/A.N. Other
football club shopping trip/acquisition phase.

The homeless appear to have gotten a lot less given to them [to be fair ye were at least apparently doing that, according to what has been Filed with the Commission] once you got your hands on your new toy, BTFC, BiGGunz - the others having been deleted, as applicable.

The answer's obvious, Glenn can better make the world a better place through football.
Or at least finally find the love that he's been looking for.

This marks where The Vainy One fully morphed into The Veiny One, I would posit.
Still a vain fucker, mind.

But, if you feel like giving, you can here :
The Silkworth Trust - TotalGiving™ - Donate to Charity
[although it appears no one ever has]

The website doesn't work, either - it just shows the default web server that they use :

According to the Pingbots and suchlike, it hasn't worked for a long time.
There was no entry in DMoz, which was running whilst the Silkworth Trust has been active.
Even Google only returns 4 results on a strict search for the DNS -
The Charity Commission,
Open Charities [a transparency networking project using the Commission's data]
& 2 spam-like sites [both being the same site]...there's not even a backlink anywhere.

Obviously the Silkworth Trust is reliant on a Yuuuge online presence for fundraising.

Anyway, Big Guns continues,
"_Once I found God, it filled that hole which I would call peace of mind. It filled that void, because I had been trying to find a dad and I never found him. I had been trying to find a woman and they kept letting me down. So for me it gave me peace of mind when I found the Lord_."


Ah.
Explains a lot.
Everything, in fact.

He just wants a cuddle.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 30, 2018)

We conclude this special anniversary edition of Tamplinomics with a picture of a monkey in a clown wig.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Mar 31, 2018)

Strange things continue at Billericay. Appears Rob Swaine has left the club. I saw he retweeted a comment last week about players not getting paid. Same match as the Tamplin leap over the fence and players with black eyes. Tamplin not been heard of since that leap of faith ......


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 31, 2018)

Al Cunningham said:


> Strange things continue at Billericay. Appears Rob Swaine has left the club. I saw he retweeted a comment last week about players not getting paid. Same match as the Tamplin leap over the fence and players with black eyes. Tamplin not been heard of since that leap of faith ......


Yes, and I believe they have won two straight games since then.  Let's hope GT gets back from that business trip soon, eh?


----------



## SteveHFC (Mar 31, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Yes, and I believe they have won two straight games since then.  Let's hope GT gets back from that business trip soon, eh?


Rob Swaine played in both of those wins - both of which came after he walked out of the ground at Hendon.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 31, 2018)

SteveHFC said:


> Rob Swaine played in both of those wins - both of which came after he walked out of the ground at Hendon.


I was referring (in complete ignorance of what's going on at BTFC) to GT's absence (and the fact that they have won two since he disappeared is both funny and a damned shame) , but if one of their best players has left since then yippee.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 31, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Yes, and I believe they have won two straight games since then.  Let's hope GT gets back from that business trip soon, eh?



Was he at the Leatherhead game today? I assumed that because they didn't win he must be back from Amsterdam.


----------



## Emmbeee (Mar 31, 2018)

Can't have been. If he's in charge it's three pre planned subs at half time.


----------



## bkbk (Mar 31, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Was he at the Leatherhead game today? I assumed that because they didn't win he must be back from Amsterdam.


I went along to Leatherhead today and no, he wasn't. 

The pitch was also in a better state than I'd expected with no standing water. Let's hope the weather is kind.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 31, 2018)

bkbk said:


> I went along to Leatherhead today and no, he wasn't.
> 
> The pitch was also in a better state than I'd expected with no standing water. Let's hope the weather is kind.



Oh. Well, at least it's quite nice to know that Harry Wheeler isn't the tactical messiah that some insist he is. If he can't beat Leatherhead with a £25k a week side, then his wanky coaching badges don't really count for much, do they.


----------



## Aldaniti (Apr 1, 2018)

Easter Sunday and no sign of born aglenn.....


----------



## YTC (Apr 1, 2018)

still no sign of Mark Baker either, gives it all on twitter, not on here though.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 1, 2018)

YTC said:


> still no sign of Mark Baker either, gives it all on twitter, not on here though.



He still logs in and somewhat narcissistically 'likes' comments he's tagged in, does Mark Baker. Logged in not too long ago as well, now having worked out that he can hide his 'last visited on' status!

Tends to visit between 2330hrs and 0300hrs, dependent on drinkies, one supposes. 

No longer contributing to the discussion, or moving the debate onwards.

I'd love to know what he and Ben Alltimes think about page 60.
Even 'Ornchurch 'At would be nice to hear a passed comment on.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 1, 2018)

*Easter & Faberge eggs, Tsarinas 
and Bank Vneshey Torgovli [VTB] & the Moscow Narodny Bank*

Someone kindly tell twitter.com/damon_th he shouldn’t be surprised with latest edition of Tamplinomics.



Well, it’s a bit of a shoehorn, but editor should again take editorial note, _de re_ Post #469. Also, Post #1784 following this instance.


Of course, I had previously presumed it to be well known in these Parishes that within NY, Meadow had transacted a dozen or so times with the Kushner Company for various properties - indeed, for some of those properties, more than once, per reply in #470.


Apparently, this wasn’t very well known. Hopefully, now it is rather more so known and even if still not so, then the gentle reader is referred from the above-named Posts to the first of the hyperlinks _infra._


Well, the effect of the foregoing is that much for the USA Venture Capital Big Money element of the attack, pushing down the right wing, on The Hamlet®, via thievery of the ground and DHFC® Trade Marks.

The left wing of the attack, sweeping down upon Champion Hill from the East, is focused against Dulwich Hamlet Football Club® exertions upon the pitch and for the Isthmian League Championship.


*Billericay connection*
So, as it merits inclusion within the Zippo’s Circus Thread, dear reader, I give to you:

The 2nd element of the Cambridge Analytica/Billericay Town connection - kudos to the Twitter user per the above for noticing the connection, per the Tweet mentioned within another thread of this Parish, _supra_ Post #469.

Very clever, old chap. Very clever indeed.
Perhaps too clever.
ты чека, товарищ?



*Now with added Russian Banks!*

*Plus EU/US Subsidiary Sanctions Bonus Points!*
EUR-Lex - 32014R0833 - EN
Companies Affected by US and EU Sanctions in FTSE Equity Indices
Searchable US Sanctions List
Sanctions List Search
Revised US October Rationale, 2017
OFAC Tightens Russian Sectoral Sanctions


So, to recap, for those that weren’t aware of the specifics [given that once upon a time this all used to be about football], regarding the Sanctioned Entities, VTB is one of the five Russian Banks, amongst which, whose subsidiaries are under international Sanctions following the Annexation of Crimea.


*Billericay Town Football Club Colts*
For those that don’t follow Youth Football in the South East, Billericay Town Colts purport that [once upon a time and following some convoluted chicanery for the purposes of continuity] they were originally founded as Scotia Boys during the 80s.


Following the takeover by the Vainy One in late 2016, BTFC Colts incorporated in England:
10844831 Billericay Town Colts Football Club Ltd, inc. 30/06/2017
BILLERICAY TOWN COLTS FOOTBALL CLUB LTD - Overview

The Tetrarchy of Directors are also the only named Subscribers to the Company, per its only Filing made to date, being that which it made for its Incorporation.
BILLERICAY TOWN COLTS FOOTBALL CLUB LTD - Officers

Namely, the four Subscribers are :
Colin Carolan [Dir], 1998-2007 Construction sub-Contractor, 2008-date Scaffolding Contractor, 2017-date Construction Industry Service Provider;
Colin Andrew CAROLAN - Personal Appointments
Andrew Callis [Dir], Broker;
William Myhill [Dir & Sec], Financial Services Provider;
Nicholas Hutt [Dir], _vide infra_;
 


*Tovarich Nikolai [the Hutt]*
Amongst the Subscribers & Directors of BTFC Colts is Mr Nicholas Jonathan Marc Hutt.
Mr Hutt sits as a Chief Executive & Director of VTB & Moscow Narodny Banks, plus subsidiaries.
Nicholas Jonathan Marc HUTT - Personal Appointments
View attachment 131646 View attachment 131647

*Ownership of VTB :*
VTB Bank - Wikipedia



Apologies, dear reader, but one simply cannot be arsed on an Easter Sunday Evening explaining the histories of Narodny & VTB, given that they are very much interesting subjects in themselves [even so, being Banks], thus will leave it hence to Wikipedia links, which is all rather too simplistic I’m afraid. At least the simple structure, ownership & structure of the banks may be gained pictorially in that place.

Besides, anyone having familiarity with the events of 1911, 1917, 1919, 1991 & 1998 in the Russian Empire and its Successor States will be familiar with the dates and the named banks, which hit the headlines during 1990s and also particularly so during the expansion of Russian Capital within the last two decades and, amongst which, culminating in the aforesaid Sanctions _contra inferius_.

Chief Executive, 03566527 MOSCOW NARODNY BANK LIMITED, inc.1998
MOSCOW NARODNY BANK LIMITED - Overview
Moscow Narodny Bank (Moscow) - Wikipedia
Moscow Narodny Bank (London) - Wikipedia
Moscow Narodny Bank Limited - Wikipedia
Chief Executive, 00159752 VTB CAPITAL PLC, inc.1919
VTB CAPITAL PLC - Overview 
VTB Bank - Wikipedia

Amongst these Appointments on the Part of Mr Hutt are positions with VTB/Moscow Narodny _per se_, as above, and various of its subsidiaries. The following show that those Appointments [and the Companies which are subject of the Appointments] are very central to the control of the banks, but does not form an exhaustive list of such appointments on said Part:
Chief Executive, 02577764 VTB BANK EUROPE LIMITED, inc.1991
VTB BANK EUROPE LIMITED - Overview
Chief Executive, 07759905 VTB CGI LIMITED, inc.2011
VTB CGI LIMITED - Overview
CFO, 074554480 VTB CAPITAL HOLDING UK LIMITED, inc.2010
VTB CAPITAL HOLDING UK LIMITED - Overview
CFO, 05099766 VTB EUROPE STRATEGIC INVESTMENTS LIMITED, inc.2004
VTB EUROPE STRATEGIC INVESTMENTS LIMITED - Overview
Formerly CFO, 2010-2014, 05694963 VTB CAPITAL TRADING LIMITED
VTB CAPITAL TRADING LIMITED - Overview


On a point of order, again with the Technical Offences I know, but one always gets terribly pedantic about these things.
It is a frustrating thing to see basic and fundamental mistakes, breaches of Statutory Duties and/or simple, remedial-level clerical errors repeatedly being perpetrated.
Much like the Veiny One, Mr Hutt Files late, and/or backdates Filings, by as much as 9mths & 18mths, a quadrat attached herewith from the Public Record.
<_vide _ATTACHMENTS>
<2015-09-15 CH01 [9mths late].pdf> <2016-05-16 CH01 [18mths late].pdf>
<2015-09-16 CH01 [9mths late] 1.pdf> <2015-09-16 CH01 [9mths late] 2.pdf>


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 1, 2018)

So much for the Clerical part of the specifics regarding Mr Hutt, Billericay Town FC’s Colts, Bank Vneshey Torgovli [VTB] & the Moscow Narodny Bank [MNB].


The following are background reading hyperlinks regarding Cambridge Analytica [with a Twitter Tip of the Hat], its funders and Subscribers, Alfa Group & assorted VTB operations during the last few years, whilst under the aforementioned EU/US Sanctions and, furthermore, in the build-up to the Herr Drumpf Sanctions:
Trump data-analytics & Russian access
Mozambique Paid $35 Million for VTB Shipyard Loan
For Putin’s inner circle, a penchant for secret deals
Dallas News - How does Cambridge Analytica fit into Russia's web of connections to Trump? | Commentary [GoogleCache]
Here's How Europe's Russian Sanctions Differ From Washington's [GoogleCache]
U.S. Sanctions Spook Russian Banks Funding Arms Buildup
Russia's VTB bank head Kostin shrugs off U.S. sanctions risk
Deutsche Bank - A Global Bank for Oligarchs [American & Russian, Part 2 - WhoWhatWhy]
U.S. Sanctions Would Be ‘Economic War’ to Head of Russia’s VTB

So, next time you see Billericay Town Football Club’s Colts, like this:
Billericay FC Colt (@BTFC_COLTS) on Twitter
Billericay Town Colts FC
Nicky Hayes Photographer
Cheering The Veiny One’s 1st XI Selections on, like this:


or giving defences of The Veiny One, such as:



Think this:

Getty. Educational & Exempt Provisions UKPGA 1988 ch48 & USC §17/ s107.



Should’ve gone Swiss, Miss.

Discretion & Legality assured,
_mit Schweizer Qualität_.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## EDC (Apr 3, 2018)

They won 2-1 tonight against Tonbridge and are now top.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 4, 2018)

EDC said:


> They won 2-1 tonight against Tonbridge and are now top.


Good perhaps now they can concentrate on winning the league like everyone expected, and we can just concentrate on ourselves.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2018)

EDC said:


> They won 2-1 tonight against Tonbridge and are now top.


That crowd of 505 will be somewhat below The Muriel One's enormous wage-paying expectations. Oh well.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 4, 2018)

To be fair, that's not to shabby for a neutral game at Aveley.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be fair, that's not to shabby for a neutral game at Aveley.


It's not bad at all, except earlier this season the Big Mouth Muriel One was telling the world how his amazing club was going to have the biggest crowds seen since D Day, or whatever.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 4, 2018)

editor said:


> It's not bad at all, except earlier this season the Big Mouth Muriel One was telling the world how his amazing club was going to have the biggest crowds seen since D Day, or whatever.


Probably VE Day. Not sure there were too many spectators at D Day!


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Probably VE Day. Not sure there were too many spectators at D Day!


There was a fair few folks on the  beaches and surrounding area! And in the air.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 4, 2018)

editor said:


> There was a fair few folks on the  beaches and surrounding area! And in the air.


Probably "players" rather than crowds!


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Probably "players" rather than crowds!


More like amassed Tamplins as they were all leaving the field of play while there was still action going on.


----------



## bringbackelmo (Apr 4, 2018)

Believe it or not, it gets better


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 4, 2018)

Tamplin for Prime Minster! You gotta love this guy!!!! ‘You can’t keep stamping on the bud you gotta let it grow’!!! Even helped the interviewer out what a saint!


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 5, 2018)

Harry Wheeler's Blue and White Army!


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 5, 2018)

"I was let down by the drainage"


----------



## Aldaniti (Apr 5, 2018)

David. Brent. Lite.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 5, 2018)

Aldaniti said:


> David. Brent. Lite.



Don't know about 'Lite'. More 'TO THE MAX!!!!!111!'


----------



## Nivag (Apr 5, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> "I was let down by the drainage"


The drainage he filled in to create a path outside of the ground and the carpark.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 5, 2018)

Just because Glen is so much more than us mere mortals, but its ok, he forgives us and all he want is for us to love him.....and for HW to clear up the mess he made or he's getting the sack. Rarely is the phrase cock womble to utterly appropriate.


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 5, 2018)

[Interview precise] So Glenn is saying his team's form dipped because he was too ambitious and it put too much pressure on the players? Surely he doesn't think that people will believe that he really thinks that?

Nothing to do with them thinking he might be a wrong un? The (alleged) threatening of Elliot Kebbie, threatening them with illegal drug tests, asking them to forego wages, fighting with one of the players, leaving before the end of games (when they are losing). Humiliating them by making them sing shite songs and generally appearing to be without morals over dumping of rubbish on a flood plain might have something to do with it. Some might even doubt he is the messiah?

Disrespectful to every other team in the league expecting to win every game.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 5, 2018)

Son of Roy said:


> So Glenn is saying his team's form dipped because he was too ambitious and it put too much pressure on the players? Surely he doesn't think that people will believe that he really thinks that? Nothing to do with the (alleged) threatening of Elliot Kebbie, threatening them with illegal drug tests, asking them to forego wages, fighting with one of the players, leaving before the end of games
> (when they are losing) and generally appearing to be without morals over dumping of rubbish on a flood plain?Some might even doubt he is the
> messiah?


Open thine eyes my son!



P.s. For clarification, I am not Roy.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 5, 2018)

Brightlingsea 1.0 up ATM!


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> Brightlingsea 1.0 up ATM!


It's probably a big ask, but if they hang on their lead there'll be just 2 points between us after this game and we'll have played the same number of games. 

Compare that to how things looked in January:


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 5, 2018)

Curse of Lucy Fur and editor


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Curse of Lucy Fur and editor


Well, it's a mighty big ask to expect Brightlingsea to get three points but even a draw would be a result for them.

Elsewhere, poor old Tooting are beginning to look like dead certs for the drop tonight. Perhaps they should just give up on the season now and let us exclusively use the ground.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

How long is the game going on for?!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 5, 2018)

Full time 1-1, well done Brightlingsea. 3 pts between us and no more games in hand.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 5, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Curse of Lucy Fur and editor


Thanks mate, don't ask me for a tickle in your special place anytime soon.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 5, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> Thanks mate, don't ask me for a tickle in your special place anytime soon.



My reverse curse sorted it. No one check any results until end of season.


----------



## EDC (Apr 5, 2018)

A month ago a three point lead, same number as of matches was unthinkable.  The importance of points over games in hand.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 5, 2018)

How many matches left now?.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 5, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> How many matches left now?.


Eight each for us and Ricay


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Aldaniti (Apr 6, 2018)

If HW had any principles he would walk, no one deserves to be humiliated and threatened with the sack for being tasked with trying to sort out the football from the circus.

That video is just..... unbelievable, is born aglenn a parody?


----------



## JimW (Apr 6, 2018)

Should think if it goes by points per game over the last eight for the run-in you'll be home and hosed with a match or two to spare


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 6, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> Eight each for us and Ricay


Squeaky Bum Time!


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 6, 2018)

BTFC form away form is poor:

Bostik League Premier Division | Form Guide

21st in the form table for last 8 away games with just 5 points! Where as we are 2nd with 15 points from last 8 away games! 

That’s an average of 0.625 points per game which means they should get 1.8 points from their last three away games. 

Compared to us on an average of 1.875 points per game which means we should get 7.5 points from our last 4 away games. 

There home form is better with an average of 2.25 points per game from their last 8 so with 5 home games left they should get 11.25 points.

We have an average of 1.75 points from our last 8 which means we should get 7 points from our last 4.

Therefore according to the stats we should total out at: 78+7.5+7=92.5 points

They should total out at: 81+1.8+11.25=94.05 points.

Very tight indeed!!!!


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2018)

And Billericay fuck up again, undone by a last minute equaliser at Enfield while picking up no less than three bookings and a sending off for Jamie O'Hara. 

Enfield Town v Billericay Town


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 7, 2018)

editor said:


> And Billericay fuck up again, undone by a last minute equaliser at Enfield while picking up no less than three bookings and a sending off for Jamie O'Hara.
> 
> Enfield Town v Billericay Town


How do you know who is suspended regards bookings?


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 7, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> How do you know who is suspended regards bookings?


You can find it in the depths of the FA website. It's a very convoluted system these days as accumulated bookings are annulled at various stages. It's unlikely many players will trigger a suspension at this stage without being sent off.


----------



## 3010 (Apr 8, 2018)

Interesting - looks like the media is finally taking an interest in Glenn's 'business' career:
Controversial Billericay boss Glenn Tamplin owes £2.8million after three companies fold


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 8, 2018)

3010 said:


> Interesting - looks like the media is finally taking an interest in Glenn's 'business' career:
> Controversial Billericay boss Glenn Tamplin owes £2.8million after three companies fold


So basically he's spent almost as much money on buying promotion for Billericay as he owed to his various creditors, including large scale tax dodging and leaving the tax payers of Havering to cover the shortfall in his obligations. Why aren't there laws against this?


----------



## EDC (Apr 8, 2018)

Makes you wonder if they’ve been reading stuff on here?


----------



## 3010 (Apr 8, 2018)

EDC said:


> Makes you wonder if they’ve been reading stuff on here?


Think that's what HELVETICVS implied/said in a few of his posts in this thread.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 8, 2018)

It's beginning to look increasingly likely that this bloke is a massive crook and I dread to think how many decent people have lost money from dealing with him, and he's possibly going to cheat our club out of winning the league. Why don't the FA do something about people like this?


----------



## Nivag (Apr 8, 2018)

From the FA


> *Disqualifying Conditions*
> If an individual is subject to what is termed a “Disqualifying Condition”, then under football’s rules that
> person is not allowed to be a director, owner or Officer of a club.
> A full list of the Disqualifying Conditions is included in The FA’s Regulations. The Disqualifying Conditions
> ...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 8, 2018)

While totally sympathetic,
Think people posting need to be a tad careful on the terminology used
the words "allegedly" always useful


----------



## Aldaniti (Apr 8, 2018)

Is Helvey still digging or has he got bored?
www.mahsteel.com


----------



## 3010 (Apr 8, 2018)

bringbackelmo said:


> Believe it or not, it gets better



Another 200% article, this time on the Understanding Glenn Tamplin video: 
Understanding Glenn Tamplin | Twohundredpercent


----------



## Aldaniti (Apr 10, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> How do you know who is suspended regards bookings?


So shouldn’t O’Hara have been suspended for tonight directly after his red card at the weekend?


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 10, 2018)

Aldaniti said:


> So shouldn’t O’Hara have been suspended for tonight directly after his red card at the weekend?


No, suspensions in our league start 7 days after the offence. He can also play in the League Cup Final on Wednesday, but not on Saturday.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

Eight minutes to go and it's Billericay Town 1 - 3 Metropolitan Police in the Velocity Cup final. 

Billericay Town v Metropolitan Police


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

Injury time equaliser. 3-3!


----------



## Fingers (Apr 11, 2018)

3-3  now


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

It says 'result' now but surely, there's extra time/penalties or whatever?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 11, 2018)

editor said:


> It says 'result' now but surely, there's extra time/penalties or whatever?


Extra time and penalties


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

The Met Police should never have taken Shaqille Hippolyte-Patrick off. He sounds like an adversary of Sherlock Homes.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

Fingers said:


> Extra time and penalties


Nice and tiring for the players


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

An attendance of 626 is hardly the kind of thing The Muriel One had in mind for a home tie cup final! That's only 40 more than we had at Tooting last night.

I see Billy Bricknell  has made it 4-3 to Riiiiiccay.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 11, 2018)

Its at their second home 

If the attendance is 626. Then 627 of them will be billericay. 

Not bad for aveley.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Its at their second home
> 
> If the attendance is 626. Then 627 of them will be billericay.
> 
> Not bad for aveley.


What do you mean? The Met have MASSIVE support!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 12, 2018)

editor said:


> An attendance of 626 is hardly the kind of thing The Muriel One had in mind for a home tie cup final! That's only 40 more than we had at Tooting last night.
> 
> I see Billy Bricknell  has made it 4-3 to Riiiiiccay.


Not really, we include non-attending season ticket holders.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not really, we include non-attending season ticket holders.


It looked pretty close to that number to me. How many non attending season tickets were there then? 

Either way, Billericay's crowd fell far, far short of the kind of huge numbers Tamplin was bragging about at the beginning of the season and the fact that they can't play in their own stadium is down to his own cock up too.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 12, 2018)

I didn't ask, but the crowd looked well over a hundred less than the announced figure to me, based on fans in the ground.


----------



## goandroam (Apr 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Either way, Billericay's crowd fell far, far short of the kind of huge numbers Tamplin was bragging about at the beginning of the season and the fact that they can't play in their own stadium is down to his own cock up too.


We played at New Lodge on Monday against Staines. We haven't actually had a home Saturday game there since February 24th against Wealdstone (attendance was 1,823) so it'll be interesting to see what kind of crowd we get this week.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2018)

goandroam said:


> We played at New Lodge on Monday against Staines. We haven't actually had a home Saturday game there since February 24th against Wealdstone (attendance was 1,823) so it'll be interesting to see what kind of crowd we get this week.


What do you blame the unplayable pitch on?


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I didn't ask, but the crowd looked well over a hundred less than the announced figure to me, based on fans in the ground.


Your comment only has any relevance if you know - for a fact - that Billericay _don't_ count their season ticket holders.


----------



## crawliano (Apr 12, 2018)

editor said:


> What do you blame the unplayable pitch on?


Do you mean "Who"?


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2018)

crawliano said:


> Do you mean "Who"?


Well, who/what, then. Was the sacking of the groundsman to blame? Or Tamplin messing with the drainage? Or both or something else?

Given that this must be really hurting his income stream, I was curious as to how it came about.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Your comment only has any relevance if you know - for a fact - that Billericay _don't_ count their season ticket holders.



They don't count them for cup finals


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> They don't count them for cup finals


Aye, true.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Aye, true.



Billericay will be down to 200 sooner rather than later. And thats all that matters for them.


----------



## goandroam (Apr 12, 2018)

editor said:


> What do you blame the unplayable pitch on?


I'd say the majority of the blame has to go primarily to Tamplin, this is a pitch that has been notoriously pretty bad over the years so had to be the top priority to sort out over the summer. You can't say it's "the best pitch in the league by far" at the start of the season but then it falls apart completely when the weather starts to turn.

I don't know exactly what has gone on with the groundsman but seeing the state of the pitch over the past few months I'm not sure exactly what they could've done, it's not like it's improved particularly since he was let go and other people were brought in. There's been talk of an artificial pitch being installed after the season's over (this was something mentioned in a meeting last season but the majority of people wanted to play on grass), but whether that will happen or not remains to be seen. Either way it's clearly something that will need to be addressed in the summer.

Like I said though, I don't know exactly the ins and outs of what's happened in regards to the drainage installed/the circumstances behind letting go of the groundsman so it's hard to comment definitively on them.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 13, 2018)

editor said:


> Your comment only has any relevance if you know - for a fact - that Billericay _don't_ count their season ticket holders.


I'm not posting it for 'relevance'...I'm just mentioning it as how it is. I personally prefer to see attendances published with 'people in the ground' as my rule of thumb for a headcount. 
As for being relevant to Billericay, I don't really care what they get through the gate or not...I'm too busy worrying about my own Club.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 13, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Billericay will be down to 200 sooner rather than later. And thats all that matters for them.


Ours could well be too, if our current exile continues...


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 13, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ours could well be too, if our current exile continues...



Possibly. But I am assured we will still be in business, unlike Billericay.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> As for being relevant to Billericay, I don't really care what they get through the gate or not...I'm too busy worrying about my own Club.


Then why contribute to a thread that is... all about Billericay?


----------



## Ratface (Apr 13, 2018)

I wonder what he means or his problem is?


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 13, 2018)

Ratface said:


> I wonder what he means or his problem is?


 .

You could always ask him? 

I could hazard a guess but I rather think I'd end up calling the Tweeter a cunt.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 13, 2018)

Ratface said:


> I wonder what he means or his problem is?



Don't know, don't care. If people make vague remarks without making themselves clear I'm not going to waste my time wondering what they mean.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 17, 2018)

I don't know if this has been flagged up before, but this is charming. Sam Deering, ladies and gentlemen: midfielder, mercenary, racist.

U's star in racism row

It's a shame we didn't know this before we played them.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I don't know if this has been flagged up before, but this is charming. Sam Deering, ladies and gentlemen: midfielder, mercenary, racist.
> 
> U's star in racism row
> 
> It's a shame we didn't know this before we played them.


Racist filth.


----------



## billbond (Apr 17, 2018)

What is wrong with some of these people .
Some of these berks should really  put the keyboard away and read a book or something.
Someone is looking after you and you put them down with these type of comments.
Just seen this on the local news and here
Came on to say ricay won at Dorking 1-0
Lucky buggers yet another late goal 10 mins from  the end


----------



## YTC (Apr 24, 2018)

Well Guys,

It's been a fun year. Someone, one day will find a cached version of this and wonder what the fuck went on.

£2,000,000 + 35K a week wages to maybe only beat us to the title by a point or two. 

Thanks for the memories, Tampz.


----------



## EDC (Apr 24, 2018)

Yeah, we'll all have a laugh about it one day.

Congrats to them though, they still had to do it, shame Tamplin made the right descision to leave it to people better suited to the job to finish it off, it might have been different if he hadn't.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 24, 2018)

Yep, £500k a point if they win by 4
and at the end of the day history will record two teams promoted
so proud the team pushed Billericay to the last week of the Season
a hell of an achievement - when you havent even got a home

likely play off semi finals
Dulwich Hamlet V Leiston
Folkestone I V Hendon


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 25, 2018)

True, money can buy you success (in the short term)
but obviously never class


----------



## hackbridgeharry (Apr 25, 2018)

Shame they won it....
But you should be very proud of your club and the way you have all handled the last few months on and off the pitch.
To finish in such a strong position after all the shit with Meadow really is amazing.
I can't help but admire what you've done....


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 25, 2018)

hackbridgeharry  The Landlord speak's (and respect to them never easy having lodgers - especially with history)


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Apr 25, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> The players have been asked to sell advertising boards to their contacts. If they don't he isn't going to pay for them to visit Vegas, which they are going to if they go up.


Congratulations (albeit through teeth more gritted than Dog Kennel Hill in the snow) to them, so their HMRC (albeit unwittingly) sponsored roller coaster ride will continue to Vegas then !
We can await the next episodes of team bonding fisticuffs and willy holding etc with anticipation !


----------



## EDC (Apr 25, 2018)

Changed my mind, after reading some of their shit on Twitter I now think they’re a bunch of cunts.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

EDC said:


> Changed my mind, after reading some of their shit on Twitter I now think they’re a bunch of cunts.


Zero class.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 25, 2018)

EDC said:


> Changed my mind, after reading some of their shit on Twitter I now think they’re a bunch of cunts.


Fashionably late to the party


----------



## 3010 (Apr 25, 2018)

Must admit I'm surprised our official twitter account hasn't congratulated BTFC on winning yet. It looks a bit bitter from us, especially if we are tweeting and commenting about them not having any class.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

3010 said:


> Must admit I'm surprised our official twitter account hasn't congratulated BTFC on winning yet. It looks a bit bitter from us, especially if we are tweeting and commenting about them not having any class.


You're sounding a bit like....


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 25, 2018)

3010 said:


> Must admit I'm surprised our official twitter account hasn't congratulated BTFC on winning yet. It looks a bit bitter from us, especially if we are tweeting and commenting about them not having any class.


Whats to congratulate, they spent a vast amount of money on some titles. I'm marginally less impressed with that than I am with the fact that Prince Williams penis still works and he has sired another benefit scrounger.


----------



## 3010 (Apr 25, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> Whats to congratulate, they spent a vast amount of money on some titles. I'm marginally less impressed with that than I am with the fact that Prince Williams penis still works and he has sired another benefit scrounger.



Yes they spent a shitload of money and still almost cocked it up, but they did manage to win the league, league cup and essex cup and had a decent run in the trophy which is not bad (especially having to deal with Tamplin as manager for most of it).


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

3010 said:


> Yes they spent a shitload of money and still almost cocked it up, but they did manage to win the league, league cup and essex cup and had a decent run in the trophy which is not bad (especially having to deal with Tamplin as manager for most of it).


But they suddenly had SO much more money and resources than everyone else that any victory can only feel hollow. It's like boasting that you managed to hurt someone from 10 yards when you had a gun and they had an apple. 

And with their Sun-loving clown of a manager relentlessly bragging and boasting about it (and trying to belittle their opposition), they've managed to become the most hatred club in the division.


----------



## 3010 (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> You're sounding a bit like....
> 
> View attachment 133645



Yes good comparison editor - Corbyn was 3 hours and I presume no tweets sent in the meantime, while it's almost a day now and our account has probably tweeted 10 times.

Even if you don't mean it, best to send a congrats tweet, or you come across a bit bitter.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

3010 said:


> Yes good comparison editor - Corbyn was 3 hours and I presume no tweets sent in the meantime, while it's almost a day now and our account has probably tweeted 10 times.
> 
> Even if you don't mean it, best to send a congrats tweet, or you come across a bit bitter.


I really don't agree. I'm not even sure where this compulsory congratulations thing became enshrined, but any time up until the end of the season seems reasonable to me. There's no reason why we should pretend that we like them and rush out a tweet.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 25, 2018)

3010 said:


> Must admit I'm surprised our official twitter account hasn't congratulated BTFC on winning yet. It looks a bit bitter from us, especially if we are tweeting and commenting about them not having any class.



Absolutely not. They can fuck off. I'm glad we haven't joined the ranks of obsequious creeps tweeting their congratulations. It's not about whether they won it or not, it's about objecting to the disgusting manner they've done it in. Tamplin's promised to smash everyone he came up against (which he didn't), he's posted derisory tweets about mental health, threatened players who refused to terminate their contract early and we all know his money didn't come from this nigh-on mythical steel empire that he owns. Added to that they've got an overt racist in midfield. To congratulate them is to say that they deserve it. You only have to look back through these 50 odd pages to see that they don't. They've behaved in ways that utterly contradict everything our club stands for but you want us to tweet congratulations because they've managed to win a league in which most club's have less than a fifth of their weekly budget?

I hardly think we can compare their moronic arrogance to our silence. Far be it from classless, I actually think ours is a dignified silence. Their hopelessly short-sighted bravado, however, most certainly is.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Congratulating Billiericay would be a bit like that toe-curlingly vacuous practice seen at Apple stores on launch days, when staff wildly applaud someone for having a £1,000 to drop on an iPhone X. Well done! You've bought something others can't afford!


----------



## gnar182 (Apr 25, 2018)

Obviously none of you watched the video he put out where it was disclosed that him being a big floppy cock was just a big misunderstanding.


----------



## 3010 (Apr 25, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I hardly think we can compare their moronic arrogance to our silence. Far be it from classless, I actually think ours is a dignified silence. Their hopelessly short-sighted bravado, however, most certainly is.



One man's dignified silence is another man's bitterness ...


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

They really do have some truly graceless and obnoxious fans. Still, they'll soon be off when next season goes tits up.

Billericay fans mock Dulwich Hamlet after becoming league champions


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 25, 2018)

3010 said:


> One man's dignified silence is another man's bitterness ...


No, no it's not.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 25, 2018)

3010 said:


> One man's dignified silence is another man's bitterness ...



Surely it's better to stay silent than to offer insincere congratulations for winning a league that they didn't deserve to win? To congratulate them would be to overlook all of their sickening antics en route to the championship.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Surely it's better to stay silent than to offer insincere congratulations for winning a league that they didn't deserve to win? To congratulate them would be to overlook all of their sickening antics en route to the championship.


It would be like congratulating your boxing opponent who beat you because he was allowed to box with a horseshoe in his glove.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> It would be like congratulating your boxing opponent who beat you because he was allowed to box with a horseshoe in his glove.



Exfuckingactly.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 25, 2018)

The Season does not end until 1st June 2018.

[Rule 8(b) of the Association, 2017/18 FAH p.103]
[Standardised Rule 12, 2017/18 FAH p.545-546]



/down 'Scope. 
Torps locked.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 25, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> The Season does not end until 1st June 2018.
> 
> [Rule 8(b) of the Association, 2017/18 FAH p.103]
> [Standardised Rule 12, 2017/18 FAH p.545-546]
> ...



Fucking heck, _there_ you are. Where have you been? You didn't call, you didn't write... we were worried sick.


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Apr 25, 2018)

I thought he might have been buried under the Ricay pitch or something. I'm kind off hoping he's been going through all of Ricays transfers and worked out that they are due a twenty point deduction before Saturday.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Apr 25, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Surely it's better to stay silent than to offer insincere congratulations for winning a league that they didn't deserve to win? To congratulate them would be to overlook all of their sickening antics en route to the championship.


a bit of irony always welcome to commemorate the occasion.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Apr 25, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> The Season does not end until 1st June 2018.
> 
> [Rule 8(b) of the Association, 2017/18 FAH p.103]
> [Standardised Rule 12, 2017/18 FAH p.545-546]
> ...


bit ot trouble at t'mill, lad ?

Any communication from kev offering to distribute his ill gotten gains ?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Billericay fans being classy again 

 

Followed by 



@alexlloyd1995 has deleted the tweet now.


----------



## YTC (Apr 25, 2018)

When the season is over, and there are parties to congratulate, they may be congratulated. While the club account and those who run it have had 24 hours of abuse, they’ll remain uncongratulated.


----------



## YTC (Apr 26, 2018)

Other teams that didn't congratulate BTFC:

Folkestone
Wingate and Finchley
Tooting and Mitcham
Leatherhead
Needham Market
Dorking Wanderers 
Burgess Hill Town
Merstham
Lowestoft Town
Hendon
Met Police
Enfield Town
Harrow Borough
Tonbridge
Brightlingsea Regent
Harlow Town (who they won the title against)

So two thirds of the league. Glad to see we're not alone, then.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 26, 2018)

So the moral victory is not to congratulate them.


----------



## YTC (Apr 26, 2018)

Don’t see homophobic abuse being leveled at any of those...


----------



## HFCJohn (Apr 26, 2018)

YTC said:


> Other teams that didn't congratulate BTFC:
> 
> Folkestone
> Wingate and Finchley
> ...



I run the @HendonFC Twitter feed - usually I'm humble enough to congratulate sides that win the title or play-offs. However, I'm not doing that for the benefit of a man who has made this season all about himself (not Billericay Town but Glenn Tamplin) and couldn't have shown less humility if he'd actively tried.

Had it not been for the behaviour of that odious individual and an increasing number of fans that belong in the professional leagues from whence they came, what 'ricay have achieved (wage-bill or not) has been darned impressive. The fact that they've chosen to actively get in people's faces, flaunt their wealth in the most grotesque manner imaginable has tarnished that achievement in my eyes.

You can bet your bottom dollar that if we are unsuccessful in the play-offs then whoever triumphs will get a good old congratulations message because yourselves, Folkestone and Leiston all conduct themselves in a dignified, respectful and professional manner.

Whatever this season holds for the Greens from here-on-in, I will forever treasure the memory of watching that 9 minute spell a month ago in which we tore them apart, had them finger pointing and arguing with eachother and having absolutely no answer (aside from HRH Tamplin having enough and sodding off 20 minutes early) to the pace, skill and impudence of a side put together for a weekly wage that was approx. 24 times less than HRH Tamplin paid in transfer fees alone for Jake Robinson and Dean Inman. A nine minute spell that proved to me why Non-League Football is, and always will be, the pinnacle of the national game.

Good luck to Hamlet in the Play-Offs, would love to be visiting on BH Monday.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 26, 2018)

YTC said:


> Don’t see homophobic abuse being leveled at any of those...


True but it's not coming from the official account, unless I've missed that. 

I'm just looking at this from both sides and completely understand why there hasn't been a message and I couldn't care either way, but if the club wants to be seen as above all this then maybe it needs to be magnanimous in congratulating the club.


----------



## YTC (Apr 26, 2018)

Nivag said:


> True but it's not coming from the official account, unless I've missed that.
> 
> I'm just looking at this from both sides and completely understand why there hasn't been a message and I couldn't care either way, but if the club wants to be seen as above all this then maybe it needs to be magnanimous in congratulating the club.



I can try imagine it’s been ruled out, just when the time is right!


----------



## blueheaven (Apr 26, 2018)

In previous years has the club congratulated the champions on Twitter?

Personally I don't have any huge desire to see this done with Billericay. What they're doing is massively negative in my eyes and when you look at the money they've spent they've actually struggled a bit, if anything. I watched a very similar thing happen in Scotland with Gretna, and Scottish clubs weren't falling over themselves to congratulate that lot either. I look upon it as borderline cheating - it ruins the league for everyone else, and we're all expected to be sympathetic when the inevitable happens and the money runs out.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2018)

I don't think they should be congratulated and I think it's daft that it's become an issue. There should be no compulsion to congratulate people you don't like and the  way they've conducted themselves has been a disgrace to non-league football. 

A big mouth egotistical millionaire crashed into Billericay (his third choice purchase) and bought the league with his money, while being brash and ungracious about all the other clubs. Fuck him.


----------



## YTC (Apr 26, 2018)

I do think it's hilarious that us NOT congratulating them seems to be what they'd prefer to talk about online rather than the FACT THEY WON THE LEAGUE.

Incredible scenes.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Apr 26, 2018)

Ahh... so it's your fault that Glenn left when he did. Thus leaving a more talented person in charge who managed to get some results from a vastly experienced group of well paid players.

All that for 9 minutes of fun!



HFCJohn said:


> I run the @HendonFC Twitter feed - usually I'm humble enough to congratulate sides that win the title or play-offs. However, I'm not doing that for the benefit of a man who has made this season all about himself (not Billericay Town but Glenn Tamplin) and couldn't have shown less humility if he'd actively tried.
> 
> Had it not been for the behaviour of that odious individual and an increasing number of fans that belong in the professional leagues from whence they came, what 'ricay have achieved (wage-bill or not) has been darned impressive. The fact that they've chosen to actively get in people's faces, flaunt their wealth in the most grotesque manner imaginable has tarnished that achievement in my eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## HFCJohn (Apr 27, 2018)

Matt The Cab said:


> Ahh... so it's your fault that Glenn left when he did. Thus leaving a more talented person in charge who managed to get some results from a vastly experienced group of well paid players.
> 
> All that for 9 minutes of fun!



Well, if I was a narcissist, then yes - I take full credit for that and I say 'fuck the muggy haterzz!'

Alas, I'm rather more humble than some (GT) so I'll leave it to our gaffer to pick up that particular millstone.


----------



## billbond (Apr 27, 2018)

listened to the game live on radio online last night(well done again to them chaps entertaining and a good service)
Anyway right at the end the young chap who was doing the Commentary read out a E mail/Twitter ?comment from a Billericay fan/official ? tbh not quite sure, i went to make a cup of tea so i way away from the computer, it said "it was ungracious of the club not to congratulate the club of its success, a poor show"
Went on to say "why not get in touch with him" to explain, commentator did add he thought it was unfair criticism.
As i say he did read out the name etc and details but never got to jot them down.
Just wondering if anyone else caught it.


----------



## 3010 (Apr 27, 2018)

billbond said:


> listened to the game live on radio online last night(well done again to them chaps entertaining and a good service)
> Anyway right at the end the young chap who was doing the Commentary read out a E mail/Twitter ?comment from a Billericay fan/official ? tbh not quite sure, i went to make a cup of tea so i way away from the computer, it said "it was ungracious of the club not to congratulate the club of its success, a poor show"
> Went on to say "why not get in touch with him" to explain, commentator did add he thought it was unfair criticism.
> As i say he did read out the name etc and details but never got to jot them down.
> Just wondering if anyone else caught it.



I believe it was this tweet they referred to in the commentary last night:


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2018)

3010 said:


> I believe it was this tweet they referred to in the commentary last night:



He's a Billericay fan and works for The Sun, so there goes any moral high ground he was hoping to claim.


----------



## billbond (Apr 27, 2018)

3010 said:


> I believe it was this tweet they referred to in the commentary last night:




Thanks for that
was just intrigued, tbh i  have not seen any real nasty comments directed that way from Dulwich fans
I think deep down a few of them know they have been a little classless and this is not sustainable
It is strange and it will be interesting to see how it pans out watching this cub and ol Glenn ha !


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 28, 2018)

*Discipline & Misconduct - Twelve Tasty Morsels*

Some food for thought as the Subjects of the Thread are "_crowned_" [to use their own words].
I have a long-held belief, certain matters having been raised with the League in March, that the foregoing is a premature ejaculation, _in rem 'coronam'_, on the part of BTFC.

It's never been wise to celebrate Championships in advance of confirmation, especially using the trophies involved, as I intimated a few days ago.
*The Season ends in June.*
I'm astounded that the particular league in which this has been allowed to occur is that which underwent the Enfield Saga.
It's not as if that tale was beyond 'Living Memory'.

Here are twelve little morsels for JackPittBrooke and his co-Legates in the Chapelry to consider when writing of the 'coronation' - hopefully JPB wouldn't write of it in glowing terms, in any case.
The first two are somewhat tastier than the others, with the last two rather unsatisfying.

*1. Matt Paine, *simple Rule 6 Allegation of Ineligibility with Duration dependent upon Reason for Dismissal.
*2. Callum Butcher,* 3 separate potential Breaches, with the question of Rule 6 Eligibility itself being bifold.


*1. Matt Paine DOB *1987 *POB *Kentish
*Allegedly Unspent Suspension following a Red Card on 16/12/2017

<date of **Alleged Offence** contrary to Standardised Rule 6 underlined>
16/12/2017 Red Card *BTFC 3-1 Havant & Waterlooville FC [FAT]
*Played 23/12 v Burgess Hill [IL-PD], Won
Played 26/12 v Thurrock [IL-PD], Won
Played 06/01 v Margate [IL-PD], Won*

*NB* The reason for Dismissal is not disclosed but it may however, dependent upon the reason for such a Dismissal, affect the period of Suspension potentially covering the Thurrock & Margate Fixtures.



*2a. / 2b. Callum Butcher DOB *1991 *POB *Kentish
*Allegedly Unspent Suspension following 5 Cautions including two issued in the same Fixture.
In the alternative, should the Double Caution of 06/02/2018 be deemed to only be counted once, then the Caution issued on 24/03/2018 should be taken into consequent consideration, i.e. per p.403 rather than p.402.*

*2a.* [_prima facie_]
*Accrual of 5 Cautions during Relevant Period Aug-30 Nov.*
02/09/17 Yellow Card whilst playing for Mansfield Town v Carlisle United [EFL-2]
09/09/17 Yellow Card whilst playing for Mansfield Town v Grimsby Town [EFL-2]
12/09/17 Yellow Card whilst playing for Mansfield Town v Wycombe Wanderers [EFL-2]
21/10/17 Yellow Card whilst playing for Mansfield Town v Newport County [EFL-2]
31/10/17 *Yellow Card* whilst playing for Mansfield Town Everton-U21 [EFLT]
*
Accrual of 10 Cautions during a Prescribed Period, namely Aug.-2nd Sunday in March
Accrual of 5 Cautions during a Prescribed Period, namely 30 Nov.-2nd Sunday in March
<date of Alleged Offence contrary to Standardised Rule 6 underlined>*
06/02/18 *1st Yellow Card [#1]* whilst playing for Billericay Town v Harrogate Town [FAT]
06/02/18 *2nd Yellow Card [#2]* whilst playing for Billericay Town v Harrogate Town [FAT]
17/02/18 *Yellow Card [#3]* whilst playing for Billericay Town v Leiston [IL-PD]
03/03/18 *Yellow Card [#4]* whilst playing for Billericay Town v Worthing [IL-PD]
06/03/18 *Yellow Card [#5]* whilst playing for Billericay Town v Dulwich Hamlet [IL-PD]
*Played 15/03 v Dorking Wanderers [IL-PD], Won
Played 20/03 v Chelmsford City [ESC], Won*

*NB* Disciplinary Procedures, Paragraph 11.a (i), FAH 2017/18 p.402, is relevant to the 5th Caution.
*NB* Disciplinary Procedures, Paragraph 11.a (iii) & (iv), FAH 2017/18 p.402, is relevant to the 10th Caution.



*2b.* [alternatively]
*In the alternative*, should only* one Caution be deemed to have been counted* on 06/02/2018 :
*The Accrual of 10 Cautions during Season is additional to :
Accrual of 5+ Cautions during Relevant Period prior to end of Season

<date of Alleged Offences contrary to Standardised Rule 6 underlined>*
06/02/18 *1st Yellow Card [#1]* whilst playing for Billericay Town v Harrogate Town [FAT]
06/02/18 *2nd Yellow Card [#1]* whilst playing for Billericay Town v Harrogate Town [FAT]
17/02/18 *Yellow Card [#2]* whilst playing for Billericay Town v Leiston [IL-PD]
03/03/18 *Yellow Card [#3]* whilst playing for Billericay Town v Worthing [IL-PD]
06/03/18 *Yellow Card [#4]* whilst playing for Billericay Town v Dulwich Hamlet [IL-PD]
15/03/18 Played v Dorking Wanderers [IL-PD]
20/03/18 Played v Chelmsford City [ESC]
22/03/18 Did not play v Tonbridge Angels [IL-PD]
24/03/18 *Yellow Card [#5]* whilst playing for Billericay Town v Hendon [IL-PD]
*Played 31/03 v Hendon [IL-PD], Drew
Played 03/04 v Tonbridge Angels [IL-PD], Won*

*NB* Disciplinary Procedures, Paragraph 11.a (i), FAH 2017/18 p.402, is relevant to the 5th Caution.
*NB* Disciplinary Procedures, Paragraphs 11.a (iii) & (v), FAH 2017/18 p.402-403, is relevant to the 10th Caution.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 28, 2018)

*3-8, Mignons Morceaux*

*3. Jake Robinson,* simple Rule 6 question of Eligibility following Accrual of 5 Cautions.
*4. Rob Swaine,* question of Eligibility dependent on Duration of Suspension owing to Consecutive Dismissals.
*5. Jamie O’Hara,* Eligibility dependent on Duration of Suspension owing to prior E3 Misconduct Charges.
*6. Danny Waldren,* Accrual of 5 Cautions during a Season with 9 Accrued in total.
*7. Robert Evans,* Accrual of 5 Cautions during a Season with 6 Accrued in total, following a previous Dismissal.
*8. Sam Deering,* Accrual of 10 Cautions during a Season.



*3. Jake Robinson DOB *1986 *POB *Sussexshire
*Accrual of 5 Cautions on 05/04/2018*
<_date of *potential Offence* contrary to Standardised Rule 6 in bold_>
09/12/17 Yellow Card v Staines [IL-PD]
13/01/18 Yellow Card v Stourbridge [FAT]
06/03/18 Yellow Card v DHFC [IL-PD]
28/03/18 Yellow Card v Harrow [IL-PD]
05/04/18 Yellow Card v Brightlingsea [IL-PD]
*Played 14/04 v Wingate & Finchley [IL-PD], Drew
Played* 17/04 v Dorking Wanderers [IL-PD], Won

*NB* Disciplinary Procedures, Paragraph 11.a (ii), FAH 2017/18 p.402, is relevant to the 5th Caution.
There is an inconsistency in the Regulations if further Accruals of 5 Cautions occur without Suspension.



*4a. Rob Swaine DOB *1988 *POB *unknown
*Two consecutive Fixtures in which the Participant was Dismissed on 19/09/2017 & 23/09/2017*
<_date of *potential Offence* contrary to Standardised Rule 6 in bold_>
*19/09/17 Red Card [#1] *BTFC 5-0 Thamesmead [FAC]
*23/09/17 Red Card [#2] *BTFC 1-0 Tooting & Mitcham [IL-PD]
Did not play 26/09 v Barking [ILC]
	Automatic 7-day Period for Red Card #1
Did not play 30/03 v Hungerford [FAC], Drew
	Automatic 7-day Period for Red Card #2
Did not play 03/10 v Hungerford [FACr], Won
*Played 07/10 v Hendon [IL-PD], Won*

*4b.
Three Dismissals before 30 Nov.*
<_date of potential Offence contrary to Standardised Rule 6 in bold_>
*16/11/17 Red Card [#3]* BTFC 1-3 Leatherhead [FAC]
Did not play 25/11 v Hungerford [FAT]
Did not play 28/11 v Harrow Borough [IL-PD]
Did not play 30/11 v Basildon Utd [ESC]
*Played 02/12 v Leiston [IL-PD], Won*

*NB* Dismissal for receipt of 2nd Caution, 16/11/2017 v Leatherhead [FAC-R1]
*NB* Disciplinary Procedures, Paragraph 11.g, FAH 2017/18 p.404, relevant in that there have been 3 Dismissals. The Suspension in that instance was Served from 25/11/2017 onwards.



*5. Jamie O’hara* *DOB *1986 Kentish
Poss. Unspent Suspension following a Red Card on 19/04, enquiry as to whether 2/3 game ban is necessary
<_date of *potential Offence* contrary to Standardised Rule 6 in bold_>
*07/04/2018 SHOWED DISSENT Red Carded *Enfield Town 1-1 BTFC [IL-PD]
Played 09/04 v Staines [IL-PD], Won
Played 11/04 v Met Police [ILC], Won
Did not play 14/04 v Wingate & Finchley [IL-PD]
Did not play 17/04 v Dorking Wanderers [IL-PD]
*Played 19/04 v Needham Market [IL-PD], Won*

*NB* 07/06/2017, _The FA v Jamie O’Hara_, FA Independent Regulatory Commission of 30/05/2017
Fined £1,000 & 8-Fixture Suspension, _in re _two charges [E3] of Misconduct



*6. Danny Waldren DOB *1989 *POB *unknown
*Accrual of 9 Cautions, 4 during a Relevant Period namely before 30 Nov.*
<_date of potential Offence contrary to Standardised Rule 6 in bold_>
17/10/17 Yellow Card v Brackley Town [FAT]
05/11/17 Yellow Card v Leatherhead [FAC]
11/11/17 Yellow Card v Bury Town [FAT]
16/11/18 Yellow Card v Leatherhead [FACr]

*Accrual of 5+ Cautions during a Relevant Period namely following 30 Nov.*
13/01/18 *Yellow Card* v Stourbridge [FAT]
03/03/18 *Yellow Card* v Worthing [IL-PD]
31/03/18 *Yellow Card* v Leatherhead [IL-PD]
07/04/18 *Yellow Card* v Enfield Town [IL-PD]
17/04/18 *Yellow Card* v Dorking Wanderers [IL-PD]
*24/04 Played v Harlow [IL-PD], Won*

*NB* Disciplinary Procedures, Paragraph 11.a (ii), FAH 2017/18 p.402, is relevant to 5th Caution [Season’s 6th].
There is an inconsistency in the Regulations if further Accruals of 5 Cautions occur without Suspension.



*7. Robert Evans DOB *1995 *POB *Cymru
*Accrual of 5 Cautions, during a Relevant Period namely following 30 Nov.*
<_date of potential Offence contrary to Standardised Rule 6 in bold_>
19/02/18 *Yellow Card* v Corinthian Casuals [ILC]
03/03/18 *Yellow Card* v Worthing [IL-PD]
22/03/18 *Yellow Card* v Tonbridge Angels [IL-PD]
05/04/18 *Yellow Card* v Brightlingsea Regent [IL-PD]
17/04/18 *Yellow Card* v Dorking Wanderers [IL-PD]
*24/04 Played v Harlow [IL-PD], Won*

*NB* Disciplinary Procedures,  Paragraph 11.a (ii), FAH 2017/18 p.402, is relevant to the 5th Caution.
There is an inconsistency in the Regulations if further Accruals of 5 Cautions occur without Suspension.
*NB *Robert Evans had previously received a Caution and a Dismissal during the Relevant Period Aug.-30 Nov.
*NB* 31/10/2017, _The FA v Robert Evans_, FA Regulatory Commission of 23/10/2017
Claim for ‘_wrongful dismissal_’ failed, _in re _BTFC v Brackley Town, 17/10/2017 [FAC-4QR]



*8. Sam Deering DOB *1991 *POB *London
*1st Accrual of 5 Cautions, during a Relevant Period namely Aug.-30 Nov.*
23/09/17 *Yellow Card* v Tooting & Mitcham Utd [IL-PD]
21/10/17 *Yellow Card* v Enfield Town [IL-PD]
05/11/17 *Yellow Card* v Leatherhead [FAC]
14/11/17 *Yellow Card* v Merstham [IL-PD]
20/11/17 *Yellow Card* v Kingstonian [IL-PD]
28/11 Did not play [Suspension Served correctly]

*Accrual of 10 Cautions within a Season
2nd Accrual of 5 Cautions during a Season*
13/01/18 *Yellow Card* v Stourbridge [FAT]
17/02/18 *Yellow Card* v Leiston [IL-PD]
07/04/18 *Yellow Card* v Enfield Town [IL-PD]
19/04/18 *Yellow Card* v Needham Market [IL-PD]
24/04/18 *Yellow Card* v Harlow Town [IL-PD]

*NB* Disciplinary Procedures, Paragraph 11.a (ii), FAH 2017/18 p.402, is relevant to the 5th Caution.
*NB* Disciplinary Procedures, Paragraph 11.a (v), FAH 2017/18 p.403, is relevant to the 10th Caution.
There is an inconsistency in the Regulations if further Accruals of 5 Cautions occur without Suspension.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 28, 2018)

*9-10, Appetisers at the end

9. Billericay Town FC, Rule 6 Sanctions & Misconduct Charges.*
The foregoing evidence gives rise to further Misconduct Charges and Sanctions which flow from the alleged Breaches, _contra_ *BTFC*, pursuant to the foregoing Allegations [if proven] being E1, E3 & E10 as the case may be.
*
NB that it appears Billericay Town FC's 1st XI* have accrued 81 Cautions, 2 Double-Caution Dismissals & 7 straight-Red Dismissals in addition to 4 proven Charges of Misconduct during the 2017/18 Season.



*10. Robert Evans, Dismissal of 'wrongful dismissal' Claim, brought without Merit.* Not really relevant here, beyond the context of FA Disciplinary & Regulatory Commissions, just some bonus material in the form of a PDF attachment showing inadequate Secretarial skills and poorly-advised Defence Counsel.



*
11, Distasteful Dessert

11. Glenn Tamplin,* Two Misconduct Charges proven.
29/11/2017, _The FA v Glenn Tamplin_, FA Independent Regulatory Commission of 09/11/2017;
Fined £750 [reduced to £500], _in re _charge [E3] of Misconduct [Defendant’s Criticism of Match Officials and further Fined £450 [reduced to £300], _in re _charge [E3] of Misconduct [Defendant’s comments on Social Media,
_vide_ attached PDF, The FA v Glenn Tamplin.

The two separate Charges, relating to two separate and unrelated incidents were allowed to be Consolidated. Consequently, they were both treated as being Mr Tamplin's first offence [singular] and subsequently with an admission of guilt, the Fineage reduced.

The key parts, unsure if they're mentioned on here to date :




*& finally 12, Just Delicioso Desserts*
*
12. Jamie O’Hara,* Two Misconduct Charges proven.
07/06/2017, _The FA v Jamie O’Hara_, FA Independent Regulatory Commission of 30/05/2017;
Fined £1,000 & 8-Fixture Suspension, in re two charges [E3] of Misconduct,
_vide_ attached PDF, The FA v Jamie O'Hara.



*For the assurance of Mods & Sysops :*
In respect of the three attached PDFs, it is Settled Law that there is no property in a Witness nor in a Judgment as handed down. Consequently there is no infringement of copyright in their being posted here, especially given their educational and informational context of re-publication per the relevant Statutes USC §17 / s107 & UKPGA 1988 ch48.

Consequent to the aforementioned allegations numbered 1-8, please refer to the Statutory Defences per  Defamation Act 2013


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 28, 2018)

Those are my twelve tasty morsels for the day.
If numbers 1 & 2 catch your eye, why not tell a friend?

The reason for me taking a personal interest is quite simple in that it disgusts me to see a Distortion of Competition, it disgusts me still further to see flagrant Breaches of Rules to which well-run Clubs adhere out of diligent habit rather than through effort.

I have no dog in the fight, to use a phrase rather distasteful to the modern ear.

Any DHFC fans, why not raise the matter with your Club's Secretary?
Any Supporters / Officials of other Isthmian League Clubs, itinerants in this Parish, ditto.

Why not take the time to email disciplinary@thefa.com with your thoughts on BTFC's compliance with their obligations under Part 4 of On-field Disciplinary Procedures at pp.396_ff _of the FA Handbook Jan. 2017/18, or why not tell the Isthmian League's Secretary & Chairman given their own duties in respect of Attending to the Business of the Competition.
Doubtlessly, the email addresses can be found easily enough...

It's numbers *1* & *2*, outlined in the first of the posts above, that are most of note.



In respect of other matters that I've been previously requested to look into or otherwise analyse, there will be forthcoming updates.

As to looking into The Veiny One's businesses - the research on that was done a long time ago.

Surely y'all don't want to see twenty pages of that?

I don't mind - I'd like to expose the goings on.
The business looked at in Post #1701 and following really does exemplify all of those many other failed business, though.

It takes longer to type out in a readable manner than it did to analyse the businesses.
Do people really want to know the precise figures which are owed to Creditors by the Veiny One? I know a couple of newspapers do, but they're not paying me by the word...


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Apr 28, 2018)

I just knew you were having a dig into this. Good lad


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

So reading all that, are you saying that potentially not all suspensions were served correctly?


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> So reading all that, are you saying that potentially not all suspensions were served correctly?



Apologies for being AFK, I've been building a bonfire.

Yes, sorry you had to read all that - I remain incapable of pithiness.
The points appear pertinent, though.

I'm saying that, from what I am able to gather, Numbers 1 & 2 are *almost certainly* Suspensions which were not properly served.
#2 is a little nuanced, it is a somewhat unique opportunity to test the Regulation.
I am unable to find a close precedent, but continue searching.

Numbers 3-8 *are potentially* Suspensions which were not properly served.

The above being sufficient _prima facie_ evidence for inquiry.
Given the _prima facie_ 9-12 are matters which the FA should be looking into and taking account of -to say the least- in conjunction with the nearly-unprecedented levels of abuse of the system this Season.
Mr Tamplin will no longer be able to claim first offence in respect of any E3 Charges which may arise, should that be the case.

One would also hope that the various Rules regarding notification of Financial inputs are also being examined over at Wembley, whilst they measure up the offices on the way out...

Now, off to have a bonfire - hopefully of The Vainy One's Vanities.


----------



## E16_DHFC (Apr 28, 2018)

Billericay won the league despite being financially doped

Everyone who has spoken to real billericay fans realise they are decent people 

Their owner is a rather dubious character to say the least

Can we please just leave it now and look forward to the playoffs


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 28, 2018)

E16_DHFC said:


> Billericay won the league despite being financially doped
> 
> Everyone who has spoken to real billericay fans realise they are decent people
> 
> ...



Agree with you on point 2, but they are aiding in enabling this to happen and, in addition, almost certainly abetting in respect of certain Offences contrary to Law, as Alleged. Given the matters have been raised, it is for those Statutory Authorities to undertake their duties.

Furthermore, we all know how this ends - ask the people of New Brighton, Colne, Northwich, Merthyr, Chester, _blah blah blah_ no-one ever listens, anyway.
The "enjoy it while it happens, _&c_., great ride, _blah blah_" Bollocks. Stop cheating.
It's Distortion of Competition and against the Rules, or just fuck the Rules, let's not bother.
Most neutrals [and even other Isthmian Opponents, I would add] are supportive of one horse over another in this particular race. It'll all make a great film one day, I'm sure.

Agree with your points 1 & 3 unreservedly.

As to point 4, I refer you to my first response at the final line.
Except substitute 'Governing Bodies' for "Statutory Authorities".

You and anyone else [DHFC and others] are welcome to enjoy the Play-Offs, but the way I understand it your Club has already earned Promotion. The right way.
Your choice, my friend - I'm not stopping you from enjoying them.

Plus, you don't have to read this thread - but it is the best online source about the Subjects of the Thread. Quite a successful one, too.

However, as a personal response I must add :
Good God man, 
have you no sense of How The Movie Ends?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 28, 2018)

E16_DHFC said:


> Billericay won the league despite being financially doped
> 
> Everyone who has spoken to real billericay fans realise they are decent people
> 
> ...



No.


----------



## clog (Apr 28, 2018)

Why haven’t I muted this thread months ago?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 28, 2018)

clog said:


> Why haven’t I muted this thread months ago?



You're kidding, right? It's just starting to get _really_ exciting. It's like a cross between a serialised John Le Carre novel and a Dispatches documentary, with a disgusting crook cast as the antagonist.

If the law thing ever gets boring HELVETICVS, you should seriously consider career in the BBC writers-room. _Holby City_ is desperate for this kind of suspense.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

So HELVETICVS have you or anyone else submitted this info to the league/fa etc?


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 28, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> You're kidding, right? It's just starting to get _really_ exciting. It's like a cross between a serialised John Le Carre novel and a Dispatches documentary, with a disgusting crook cast as the antagonist.
> 
> If the law thing ever gets boring HELVETICVS, you should seriously consider career in the BBC writers-room. _Holby City_ is desperate for this kind of suspense.



Quite. Given the Thread title, it's easy to avoid.
Alternatively, ignore the poster [me] if irked. It's easy to do.

On the other point, there is definitely a whole series of TV shows to be done on the chicanery of Clubs playing the world's most popular game.
Personally, I find that the off-field and boardroom tales are always far more interesting than on-field matters, with greater variety. Christ, the game's not changed since the two John Charles' Simplest Game.



1927 said:


> So HELVETICVS have you or anyone else submitted this info to the league/fa etc?



Of course. 
I am a complete bastardbitchcunt.

I get the feeling that the League wants to avoid another fiasco a la Enfield.
And also to be shot of them - BTFC must be a huge pain in the arse, to be fair to them.

As to The Association, I have no _locus standii_ in the matter as I am not an Official of any Clubs which are Members of the Isthmian League - as I said, I have no dog in the fight. That is part of the reason for my visits to this Parish, given that a large number of eyes are focused here.

The information posted was in response to an enquiry.
The situation has been ongoing [and raised] since after the Second Sunday of March. Naturally, the data have been updated given that Accruals by BTFC's Participants have continued since.


----------



## Richard Indge (Apr 28, 2018)

Regarding matt paine something to review


----------



## keith1 (Apr 29, 2018)

If I can add something else for clarification and review - regarding Callum Butcher.  The 2 yellow card offences against Harrogate Town will have resulted in an automatic red card offence under Law 12 (section S7).  In such circumstances a one match suspension is served for the red card, and both yellow cards are discarded.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 29, 2018)

Hmmm. Interesting.
One certainly more so than the other.
If I might counter, robustly :

keith1
On the point of Mr Butcher and s7, hence 2a, b & c - each of which is complicated by the issuance of cards whilst Participating for Mansfield, naturally at a different level for the purposes of Regulation 11. It is, to an extent, dependent upon what the Association may have sent out at that point in terms of Censure. There are a number of different ways in which the Regulation may be tested.

Richard Indge
Welcome to the site.
I hope that you're visiting or lurking this thread for professional reasons if you're from E&Y.
Whilst I respect your position that the Club has made a public pronouncement, I always prefer these things to have an official letterhead due to my rather old-fashioned nature.

Naturally I must take your point that it’s been put out there in public by BTFC, but I must also say that I have my reservations as to its veracity.

For what it’s worth, these are my comments in respect of BTFC’s statement on such an important matter being made via Twitter, which appears to be the only reportage of any sort on the point :

1. It [meaning the Appeal Hearing itself as opposed to the purported outcome] appears only on Twitter, the font of all truth and knowledge, and even then apparently nowhere else, wheresoever.

2. Nowt on BTFC’s website, either as currently hosted upon this bright Sunday Morn or on t’Internet Archive.

3a. Nowt on thefa.com via any strict search operands utilising relevant search terms, _&c.
e.g. Google :_
billericay site:thefa.com - Google Search
_or DuckDuckGo, the sensible person’s choice :_
billericay site:thefa.com at DuckDuckGo

3b. _Nowt here, within the catalogue of Written Decisions_
The website for the English football association, the Emirates FA Cup and the England football team

3c. _Nowt here in 2017_
FA charges - December 2017
*NB that* _The FA v Tarkowski_ was Heard on 20 December for an incident 16/12/2017, the same day of incident occurrence as Paine’s was as a Participant for BTFC.
*NB that* whilst the file which is publicly hosted on thefa.com was created on 19 December, it also includes all of the Hearings which post-date its date of creation per the URL. It is a revisionist document as may be seen from the given date of publication, which is 3 January 2018.

Three Appeals were upheld during the entire month : Accrington, Deverdics and Boreham Wood.

There is no mention of Billericay Town at all.

3d. _Nowt here in 2018_
FA charges - January 2018
FA charges - February 2018
FA charges - March 2018
_The foregoing at 3b-3d would be where one would presume to expect to find such decisions, being the Association’s equivalent of Daily Court Listings, merely published for the whole month daily after each of the Days’ Sittings have been Held._

There is no mention of Billericay Town at all.

Whilst on the subject of where the Association hides these little gems, here’s The Veiny One’s cases prior to Consolidation as a Case [in the singular] :
FA charges - November 2017

3f. I haven’t used an FAN or equivalent for the WGS or old-school systems, nor am I an Isthmian League Secretary who might receive League Updates, but I would still expect some form an official publication from the Association [or even from the League to be honest] on the point to exist, had a Hearing occurred.
Everybody else’s Hearings covering that same period of Cup Ties have been published, so it is most curious that BTFC has not. Perhaps they are on Frequent Flyer Miles and their cases are expeditiously handled by a hidden Supreme Court of Judicature paid for by the Club’s Fine-age…

4. Nowt on t’Isthmian website, or on any of the podcasts or fanzines, _&c. _which cover it.

5. Nowt on t’Echo, BTFC’s sycophantic local rag - indeed, so sycophantic that comments have been turned off on all of their BTFC ‘articles’ since 2017's ejaculations on the part of The Vainy One. As the Club’s main cheerleader within ‘The Real Media’, other than one lone loon on each Red Top, one would expect to read of it within their esteemed pages.
It [meaning the Appeal Hearing] is, of course, only addressed indirectly within the report of a later game, in which the original Dismissal is briefly mentioned as having been overturned, “_Paine, in the team after his red card against Havant & Waterlooville had been overturned, had the first chance after three minutes._”
Robinson the hero once again as Billericay see off Thurrock

6. Nowt on Phoenix FM, BTFC’s marginally less sycophantic local radio station, excepting actual reportage of the incident :
FA Trophy 1st Round: Billericay Town 3 Havant & Waterlooville 1 - Phoenix FM

Surely BTFC wouldn’t simply announce that an Appeal had occurred and been Upheld on Twitter as if it had happened, when it had not, and pretend that it had?

Surely not? No bugger’s that flagrant, surely…surely…

And yet, I can find no trace in any of the places in which I would presume to expect fingerprints.

Surely not?

Whilst I would note that thefa.com does not allow full crawling per its robots.txt header file, I would still expect to come across some form of mention if it [the announcement] was in any way official. Not every Judgment results in a Written Decision but, by way of example, the analogous claim made by BTFC against Robert Evans’ Dismissal is easily found.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 29, 2018)

The Procedure for making a Claim against ‘Wrongful Dismissal’ is as follows, per Regulation 7 stipulated by the FAH 2017/18 at p.397 [with the dates pertinent to BTFC added in square brackets] :

“_In the case of a claim of wrongful dismissal for offences with a penalty imposed under the Laws of the Game of an immediate dismissal…an indication by e-mail…by 5pm on the second working day following the game _[19/12]_ is required to alert The Association that a claim is to be submitted. 

Evidence upon which the claim is founded, which must include a video and/or DVD recording showing the incident, must be submitted by the Player concerned and his Club, and must be received by The Association by 5pm on the fourth working day following the match_ [21/12]_._”​
So, the Association would have had to receive both the indication of a Claim [due by 19/12] and the Evidence Bundle [due 21/12] on either of the Monday [18/12] or Tuesday [19/12 at the latest] in order to have reached a Decision per the Tweet on Wednesday 20 December, i.e. on that day, AND to have made a request for the Claim to be dealt with through an expedited process in order for it to have occurred on that day.



“_Once the claim is lodged with The Association and it is confirmed that the video and/or DVD shows the incident as reported by the Referee/Assistant Referee and the claim has conformed with the criteria, the Club will then be advised whether the claim has been accepted or not._”

Here, accepted simply means received. Not that the Dismissal has been overturned.



The following is the Procedure [with the pertinent dates added in square brackets] in ordinary circumstances :

“_An accepted claim will be placed before a Regulatory Commission by the 8th working day following the match_ [29/12] _and in all cases by 6pm on the day before the commencement _[22/12] _of the scheduled commencement of the sanction_ [26/12].”

I will repeat that here, "_accepted_" simply means received and not that the Dismissal has been overturned.



The Appeal would, ordinarily, have had to have been dealt with by 22 December at the latest to have an effect on the Scheduled Commencement of the Sanction [26/12].

For the Purported Appeal to have been heard and Upheld by 20 December 2017 [per the Tweet] then an expedited and extraordinary process may have occurred. The Tarkowski incident was apparently expedited, after all, whereas Warren Feeney [Crawley’s Asst.Mgr.] was not - being dealt with on the 27 December.

A lengthy Issuance List was published for 19 December, including both Paper & Personal Hearings - BTFC are not on it.

The complex case involving several different Charges against Lanzini appears on the 19 December Listing, to be dealt with via a Paper Hearing with the resultant Decision appearing on the monthly Listing.

In the absence of evidence in support of BTFC’s claim beyond the Purported Appellant's own Twitter Feed, solely for the sake of argument and also accepting the Purported Appeal _prima facie_, it could have taken place on 20 December alongside Tarkowski’s - which is also absent from the Written Decisions, yet notably Tarkowski is included in the Disciplinary Listings multiple times.

In support of the foregoing position as The Devil’s Advocate it must be presumed that, if BTFC’s Tweet is correct, that they also applied for the same form of Expedited Hearing as Burnley FC.

I have my doubts about that.

For starters, BTFC would have to give good reasons as to why an Expedited Hearing would be necessary. One can only presume, in support of their position, they wished to get in before the Christmas Bank Holidays. Nonetheless, a Hearing Date was available to deal with the matter on Thursday 21 December even if nothing was available on Friday 22 December.

*Is it possible that BTFC misunderstood the Association's response, being the Acceptance of Claim, as being an Upheld Appeal and then hit Tweet?*



The FAH continues, in respect of the ‘Hearing’ itself, on p.398 :

“_The Club, Player and Match Officials will NOT be invited to attend. 
The Regulatory Commission will be dealing with the level of punishment only. 
The dismissal from the field of play will always remain on the record of
the Club and the Player and be the subject of the administration fee and the appropriate number of penalty points for a sending off_.”



Standard stuff about withdrawing a Claim :

“_A claim may be withdrawn at any stage prior to it being heard by a Regulatory Commission without the relevant fee being payable_.”



The Punishment [dealt with by Regulation 11, _&c._] would be an Automatic Suspension, the length of which is dependent upon the Referee’s perception of the incident and his recorded reasons for Dismissal :

“_The only decisions available to the Regulatory Commission are:-
(i) The punishment will remain with the fee being payable;
(ii) Only where the Regulatory Commission is satisfied that the Referee made an
obvious error in dismissing the Player, the punishment will be withdrawn, the fee waived and that paragraph 11(g) below will not be invoked if the Player is sent off again following the offence._”



But there still remains the issue of there being no ostensible record of a Commission dealing with the matter, even where Hearings _in re _other Participants [Burnley’s Tarkowski] are on record per the Disciplinary Listings.

The only mention of it directly is on Twitter and indirectly, within a local newspaper.
I would wager, though not a gambling type, that BTFC themselves were the source of the story for the Echo, dealt with in a mere line of less than a dozen words.

The matter cannot simply be dealt with by emails or some such cosy agreement between the Parties.

Only a Hearing on the Papers, aided by Video, could have Upheld an Appeal and yet there is no record of the same, from what I am able to ascertain. It is peculiar.

I would be very surprised if an the Association was moved of its own volition to repeal the Dismissal, even if in return for a Withdrawn Appeal on the part of BTFC.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 29, 2018)

*To briefly lighten the mood, 
a slight diversion on a previous BTFC interpretation of the Merits of Bringing a Claim of ‘Wrongful Dismissal’, arising from an FA Cup Tie in this instance.*

Per my preceding two Posts in respect of the FA’s systems quickly and simply uncovering details of the Dismissed Appeal _in re_ Robert Evans' claim of Wrongful Dismissal, the Written Decision for which was attached above, Post #1919.

This incident is noteworthy because the footage shows an interesting interpretation of the phrase 'Wrongful Dismissal' on the part of BTFC. Mr Tamplin looks bemused that his man could be dismissed for merely delivering a jumping-flying-scissor-kick weird tackle combo straight out of a 1980s Atari game.

It's injury time, approaching the end of the Cup Tie, with BTFC one goal ahead in front of a home crowd at the STD-Arena and expectantly looking to reach FAC-R1 as per The Vainy One's promises.

I only can imagine what was in Mr Evans' head at the time.
It's all gunna happen...just like the Gaffa promised...promised a Brucie Bonus, too...

A Zeppelin ball means Brackley can launch a counter, their man's made a highly paid professional look as foolish as if it were parks' football from when you were a lad, jumpers for goalposts-style.

He's found clear space ahead of him having gained clear space behind, with his man left for dead...and he's got more pace and energy than his opponent...can you guess what's coming...





Interestingly, a search for the Brackley Town FAC Tie held at the Cocainerama-rena threw up some evidence of cheeky pyro, to which the locals took exception, and drew naughty words in response :




I don't agree with the pyro ban, but it is banned nonetheless.
Or at least, the Association ostensibly purports that pyro is proscribed.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 29, 2018)

*Back to the drudge - the FA Trophy incident itself,
involving the Dismissal of Matt Paine,  v H&WFC on 16/12/2017*

In looking for a report on the purported Appeal which would refute the Allegation _in re _Mr Paine’s Automatic Suspension, I thought I’d review the 16/12/2017 FA Trophy Tie against H&WFC incident itself.

The incident is here, cued at the point of the challenge :




Given the apparent dearth of information regarding the purported Appeal there is scant mention of the Referee’s report other than an indirect mention in the Echo. At first appearance, it appears that the player has won the ball, although even the BTFCTV Commentator grants that it was not won cleanly.
For this reason it is necessary to look at the challenge itself.


<1>
Mr Paine clearly wins the ball by a yard/half a yard with a sideways-facing right boot.
At this point, his opponent has committed his right leg to the challenge for the ball and both players are engaged in the challenge.



<2>
Upon the contact with the ball, Mr Paine’s studs are up and his right leg is off the ground. Mr Paine has lunged, slid or jumped into the challenge and is off his feet.
Consequently, the tackle is of an uncontrolled nature.
At this point his opponent has completed the downward stroke of committing his right leg in the challenge and is about to follow through, oo-er Missus.



<3>
Mr Paine’s studs are clearly up.



<4>
Mr Paine’s right boot is raised and contact made with the studs going into his opponent’s shin, forcing the H&W player's leg backwards against both its own motion and the player's direction of travel.



<5>
The H&WFC player’s foot rebounds from the contact with Mr Paine's boot and his right leg plants upon the surface in recoil from forceful contact with Mr Paine’s leg, which is not under control.



<6>
At this point and also previously at the point of contact with the opponent, Paine’s leg is clearly raised.



<7>
The force of Mr Paine’s challenge, in conjunction with the fact that his opponent’s right leg is now in contact with the playing surface, places the opponent off-balance during the continued forward motion of both players.
Mr Paine's leg continues to rise.



<8>
The inertia of the H&W player carries him on and he flies over the tackler.



From the incident, I'd say the Referee got it right straight away.
He would also have heard the impact of the contact occurring after the ball contact.
That tackle was a potential leg breaker, image #5 is particularly illustrative of that, despite the contact occurring after the tackler's winning of the ball.

Personally, I would have given a Card. Which colour would have depended upon the view from the individual's viewing position - which only the Referee may enjoy.
I'd also have made the tackle that Mr Paine did - it's just one of those incidents.

On Appeal, I would have Dismissed.
For the reasons that : an Offence has occurred, per the fourth to sixth still images from the video and that the Referee is best placed to adjudge the circumstances.
The Association should fain interfere other than when the Decision was clearly wrong. If the Referee had it down as reckless, in spite of the winning the ball, then he should be supported in his Decision by the Association.


I rather suppose that, if the purported Appeal has taken place, it may well have come down to a case of ‘depends on how the Referee has included it in his report’. If the purported Appeal took place and was Upheld, it may well be that perhaps the Referee’s resolve crumbled upon sight of the replay. Whilst conceding that Paine has initially won the ball, the Referee might have relented from his Decision on the day.


It may well be that the purported Appeal, upon being Upheld, embarrassed the Association in respect of the Referee’s performance in the Fixture. Add to the preceding sentence the fact that it’s the Association’s premier Non-League Competition, for which they are both the Sanctioning Body and also the Organiser, second only to the FA Cup and it’s quite conceivable that a poor decision could have been overturned quietly and without much fuss.


The upheaval following the Dismissal should've been acted upon as well...

BTFC's #5 clearly shoves the Referee, you can see his arm extended and then retracted as the Ref lurches forward during the video!


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks for research. This is a lot to take in for a mere mortal!

If YOU think rules have been broken in terms of suspensions not being served, can YOU submit a complaint direct or notify our Secretary formally? No point doing all this research and just posting on a forum, as I really can't fathom the intricacies of it without spending a lot of time on it as well!

It's irrelevant to post pictures of Matt Paine red card. If it was rescinded after the game, then no offence has been committed.

If any of this is not nailed on fact and is instead wishful thinking, then not sure it's helpful to raise this? It would cause a major distraction when play-offs need to be our focus. I would hate for us to do an Enfield, unless there was hard and fast evidence of rules being broken.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 29, 2018)

I have done so.
The problem is that I am not an Official of a Member Club in the relevant Competition. That is not a complete bar, but it makes gathering info difficult.

I completely disagree with you as to the relevancy of the images.

The relevancy of the Red Card images was that, in the absence of any formal report giving reasons for the actual Dismissal of Mr Paine, or as regards Upholding/Dismissing the purported Appeal by BTFC, then it is rather helpful to know what actually happened on the day.

This is particularly in respect of the unknown factor regarding the purported Appeal, which is somewhat anomalously missing from where it should be whilst all others are present.

Likewise, the previous Claim for Wrongful Dismissal against Mr Evans.
It helps to know on what Merit BTFC had filed that Claim in October and goes some way to knowing how their Club interprets the Rules.
I would aver, poorly.

Each Claim turns upon its own Merit and it helps to see what the incidents actually were.
It took next to no time to track them down and they take, I would guess, less than a minute to watch both.

An enquiry was made and I responded that there were, to my eye, a number of anomalies in respect of Regulation 11.

So, relevant to me and perhaps to others who might be interested.
To you, not - OK, so what?

Additionally, they are relevant because they clearly show the BTFC Captain pushing the Match Official - an Offence which has apparently not been dealt with through Schedule B or via consideration of an E16 or E18 Charge as such cases are usually treated.
One would expect the Commission to have noticed this if an Appeal had looked at the video evidence - it's right there in the link, straight after the foul.
This is still more surprising. Had the Association seen that footage, one would ordinarily expect action.

Swiftly and harshly.


As to the other matters, I doubt it is a distraction for the players as they will have been, and hopefully right now will continue to be, preparing for the Play-Offs.
I very much doubt that the ramblings of a half-wit such as my good self, upon The HellThread that most DHFC Supporters wish didn't exist and therefore don't visit or have even blocked/muted, will have a great effect on the 1st XI's Morale.

The quasi-judicial process is quite separate from the Foot-ball and for the Governing Body to determine in its sole discretion, barring protests, by June when it comes to next Season's allocations.


And Enfield Town were the recipients of the Points Deductions.
They weren't distracted from winning the Play-Offs, they were removed.
The Club had no right to be there in the first instance.
Enfield Town and Tajbakhsh appeal dismissed by Appeal Board
CLUB STATEMENT - News - Enfield Town Football Club
Because of the Points Deductions, they were not eligible to play.

The situation was farcical because, in spite of being aware of the matters earlier in the Season, it was not resolved in time and the Play-Offs were pushed back to begin on 14 May 2015 instead.
Enfield Town's play-off clash postponed

My point was, one hopes that the ducks are in a row given the days of recent yore.
As to hard evidence, I presume you mean to say we can only see if anything is said.
I agree. A statement some time ago, or at least response from the League as to enquiries made of it, would have made my mumblings moot.

It is the lack of hard evidence [in respect of the unpublished Purported Appeal] which is one of the issues.

I am not impressed that it has not been either published or otherwise resolved by now through a clarification or even by way of an updated amendment to the publication.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 29, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> I have done so.
> The problem is that I am not an Official of a Member Club in the relevant Competition. That is not a complete bar, but it makes gathering info difficult.
> 
> I completely disagree with you as to the relevancy of the images.
> ...



Like PompeyDunc says, I don't fully understand everything you're saying, but a) I get the jist of it and b) I'm sure it reads perfectly to someone fluent in the legal tongue. I have two questions, mind: 1) say Billericay were found guilty of one or more of the offences outlined above, what punishment would that result in? Would it definitely be points docked, or can they be fined?

2) Also, (I appreciate you may not have the answer to this, I'm just thinking aloud) what would happen if Billericay were found guilty _after_ the play offs had been played? Surely the play offs wouldn't be replayed with Billericay participating? Would the FA bar them from promotion? Is there a previous scenario that bears similarity? If so, how did that pan out?

To be honest, I don't think the FA have the gonads to block their promotion, but it's nice to think of Tamplin squirming for a bit.

I also don't think that this is a distraction from play offs. I would be bloody amazed if any of the players read this thread. I'm sure Gav & Co. are focused on Thursday night's proceedings.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 29, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> 1) say Billericay were found guilty of one or more of the offences outlined above, what punishment would that result in? Would it definitely be points docked, or can they be fined?



1) Standardised Rule 6 sets out a number of matters regarding the Eligibility of players. There are two broad classes of Sanction which are relevant to DHFC® :

i) Mandatory Deduction of Points and ii) Discretionary Deduction of Points.

Rule 6.9 sets out a number of potential sanctions, amongst which the most relevant in this situation is a Deduction of Points.
The former Sanction, above, as being a Mandatory Class [(i)] is namely Ineligibility through Suspension and the latter Sanction as being a Discretionary Class [(ii)] through ‘other causes’ in only two respects : failure to obtain International Transfer Certificate with an inherent International Clearance, or incorrect registration of a Contractual Status, whether Loan or otherwise.

Fine-age usually occurs in all cases, but is largely nominal.
Other Sanctions may apply and in some prior cases have included Suspension of Licence.

As to Deductions relating to the individual occurrence of ineligibility, where it occurs in a Fixture which is Lost the other Sanctions apply alone; where it occurs in a Drawn Fixture the single Point gained is Deducted and the other Sanctions apply; where it occurs in a Won Fixture the 3 Points gained are Deducted. This occurs up to a maximum of 12 Points, even if the ineligible Participant(s) played in six Fixtures which gained 18 Points.

It is for those reasons that the Alleged & Potential Offences outlined in the Posts above are denoted in bold or underlined.

I cannot give a straight answer in respect of Mr Butcher because, as keith1 has pointed out, in ordinary circumstances scenarios 2a & 2b do not apply; however, 2c [if the Rule is consistently applied] does then apply.

Any potential Deduction of Points is dependent upon when the ineligible Participation falls, itself dependent upon the eligibility of the Participant.

Frankly, there have been so many Cautions & Dismissals I would be surprised if BTFC have correctly applied Automatic Suspensions correctly. Certainly, there are two matters amongst the eight players which would set Precedent and which must be addressed - or update the Association’s Regulations upon the points raised by those cases.

This is where the issue of their Licence granted by the Association comes into play.
The behaviour has been disgraceful, past Licences have been suspended or withdrawn for less.

I will also add that BTFC have half a dozen or so Participants which appear to have required International Clearance, but cannot lawfully know when this applied from outside the Isthmian League, so have not commented upon the matter until within the context of this Rule 6 discourse.




Moroccan Sunset said:


> 2) Also, (I appreciate you may not have the answer to this, I'm just thinking aloud) what would happen if Billericay were found guilty _after_ the play offs had been played? Surely the play offs wouldn't be replayed with Billericay participating? Would the FA bar them from promotion? Is there a previous scenario that bears similarity? If so, how did that pan out?



2) If there is any question as to the matter, I would imagine a postponement. To my mind, DHFC® have won the League [and, of course, the Moral victory!(TM)] but I somewhat gain the impression that cans of worms have been welded up.

There are precedents in respect of both Deductions at the end of the Season and [historically] for handing back of a Title, in addition to removal to/from Promotion Play Off Competitions, with a concomitant delay to the completion of the same.

Deering, for example, will be Suspended for 2 Fixtures if BTFC were to receive sufficient Deductions to place them in the PPO Competition after having Accrued 10 Cautions during the Season and an Automatic Suspension upon reaching his first 5 Cautions. Hence his inclusion at #8 within the Posts yesterday.

Promotion and Relegation issues are contained within the Regulations for the Operation of the National League System. If a Deduction of Points were to occur, the NLS Regulation 5.1 at FAH 2017/18 p.182 gives over determination of Promotion/Relegation issues to the Leagues Council.
Regulation 10 states that the NLS Regulations take Precedence over the Standardise Rules. This is an unresolved conflict within the Regulations and should be resolved, with Regulations 8-9 decreeing any Arbitration via Rule K.



Moroccan Sunset said:


> To be honest, I don't think the FA have the gonads to block their promotion, but it's nice to think of Tamplin squirming for a bit.



Don't think they have the stones, either.
Haven't really considered Mr Tamplin squirming.

I'm not entirely convinced he exists, other than as peculiar-to-going-on-bizarre 1970s-80s Bond-Villainesque character placed within the same universe as my self as some form of abstract intellectual challenge by beings whose ineffable purposes I cannot fathom.

 
 


I mean it can't be real, can it?





I'd simply like Rule adherence and fair punishment if breached; I'm not a fan of Distorted Competition either, if people do push the envelope they should be aware of the potential to rip it up.

As a matter of fact, when Mr Tamplin announced that he and his good lady wife were 11 weeks pregnant yesterday [before a four-figured number of people on a radio-mic, in the most Tamplinesque way imaginable] and again, with twins - I gave him a genuine smile. With teeth, too!
Good on yer Mr & Mrs Guv'nor.
Bit Cringe*, in the mode of delivery, but all the same - 

* a lot Cringe

However, given the Distortion of Competition, in conjunction with the Breaches of Statutory & Common Law Duties - expect to be held to account if in breach.
Simple as that, really.



Moroccan Sunset said:


> I'm sure Gav & Co. are focused



This.


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 29, 2018)

Much as find all your posts interesting, I don’t see where it is going? If there was an issue the league would have acted by now. The facts may never be known and if they are they won’t be acted upon. Therefore the only facts that we do know is BTFC won the league (fairly or not) and we are in playoffs starting on Thursday, unless we are told differently by the league.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 29, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> Much as find all your posts interesting, I don’t see where it is going? If there was an issue the league would have acted by now. The facts may never be known and if they are they won’t be acted upon. Therefore the only facts that we do know is BTFC won the league (fairly or not) and we are in playoffs starting on Thursday, unless we are told differently by the league.



I think that's exactly the point he's making: if the league had known all of this, they would have acted. The fact that they didn't act, implies that they didn't/don't know.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 29, 2018)

At the very least, HELVETICVS's work requires explanation from the league, because, at the moment, there is none. If they can't offer an explanation, then an investigation should follow. If Billericay are found guilty of the offences, charges and punishments will follow.

That doesn't necessarily mean they'll get docked points - it may not get as far as that. It may just mean that the league has to explain what the fuckery is going on. The point is, we don't know how this will be resolved - which is probably why some of the papers are licking their lips. On the basis of the posts above, the league has some explaining to do, because, as it stands, this wasn't a fair fight for the league title.


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 29, 2018)

Maybe the league have overlooked these matters, been negligent, made a mistake. It happens. There is point here about the rules that were known to all at the start of season being enforced. Without rules it wouldn't be football. On this basis next season teams might expect not to have to serve suspensions. What is the point of a fair play list?

Dulwich could miss out on lucrative sponsorship that goes with being champions.

If the league are to be forced to take this seriously there would have to be complaints from a number of other clubs and pretty quickly.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 30, 2018)

Having discussed the matter with Wembley this morning, I will add :

The Matt Paine 'Appeal' is not showing on external systems. 
This is somewhat anomalous and what I had said previously within this place.

That does not mean that it is not tucked away somewhere or that it didn't take place, it may well be that someone forgot to add it to the List - curious, when dozens and dozens of others are Listed.
http://www.thefa.com/news/2017/dec/19/fa-charges---december-2017
Note that the last update for the above URL was 3 January.

Any bets on the Disciplinary List being quietly updated in the background, because someone realises they've dropped a bollock?
*
Notably :*
I was also missing 30 Cautions and a Dismissal from my list of Cards brandished.
So, in fact, the Disciplinary situation is worse than I thought. 

This also means that there's a good chance that my inquiry into the matter is incorrect, but OTOH it throws up new questions in place of the old.

For example, that means Waldren's 5th Caution per my records was in fact his 6th Caution and that he received at least 11 during the Season - the sheer number of additional Cautions is staggering. Sanctions apply at 5, 10, 15 & 20 Cautions, differently depending upon the time of the Season when Accrued.

It could be worse than I thought, it could be that BTFC are spot on.

Frankly, I'm gobsmacked at the numbers.

This means that BTFC have received 114 Cautions and 10 Dismissals during the Season.
That is an Accrual of 554 Penalty Points during the Season, which is incredible.
http://www.thefa.com/football-rules-governance/discipline/fairplay
[doesn't work with Apple Devices]

They will almost certainly face some form of action at the end of the Season, depending upon whether those Penalty Points are 40% or 50% above the IL-PD Median. 

This is unlikely to affect The Hamlet® as it is separate to the issue of eligibility.

It is what it is, the matter is being looked into.
We will see what happens now...


----------



## Latahs (Apr 30, 2018)

Billericay's points are high, but the figure is somewhat skewed by the large number of games they've played. 

If you calculate points per game (the frankly daemonic) Dorking, Merstham, Lowestoft and Harrow are all ahead.


Dorking Wanderers 11.37037
Merstham 9.098039
Lowestoft Town 8.77551
Harrow Borough 8.326531
Billericay Town 8.147059
Margate 8.071429
Brightlingsea Regent 8
Leiston 7.433962
Metropolitan Police 7.137931
Dulwich Hamlet 6.851852
Wingate & Finchley 6.793103
Harlow Town 6.75
Folkestone Invicta 6.641509
Thurrock 6.48
Tooting & Mitcham United 6.44
Worthing 6.32
Staines Town 6.285714
Tonbridge Angels 6.235294
Leatherhead 6.178571
Enfield Town 5.859649
Needham Market 5.803922
Burgess Hill Town 5.773585
Kingstonian 5.381818

and if you calculate league matches only - they're just marginally higher than Dulwich

1 Dorking Wanderers 554
2 Merstham 416
miss a few.....

9 Billericay Town 328
10 Leiston 328
11 Hendon 324
12 Dulwich Hamlet 310


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes, sorry - I should have said that the total points accrued during the Season is divided by the number of matches played before the 40% or 50% is calculated from the Median in the table.

When they told me the Dorking number, I was equally surprised given that the Club hasn't played anything like the number of Fixtures that BTFC have.
BTFC's 114 Cautions and 10 Dismissals is dumb as fuck, tho...

Thugg Life, Bitches.
 
_copyright, Thugg Life Mansion Enterprises inc._

Nice to see the proper Latinised Greek spelling of Daemonic too, Latahs.

It would be grossly unfair to successful teams [admittedly that applies to the Vainy One's Vanity Project at this point] if the Penalty Points were simply totted up without amelioration in respect of the number of Fixtures completed.

Each Caution is 4pts, each Dismissal accrues 10-12pts depending upon the actual type of Dismissal per Law 12. So Dorking have averaged a Dismissal per game.

Incredible scenes.

In addition, 12pts are also awarded for E3 misconduct Charges when proven.
Those don't appear in the tables until the Regulatory Commission is convened at the end of the Season.

Arrangement of the IL-PD Clubs by League Fixtures is irrelevant, though - it applies in all First Team Competitive Matches [FTCM], including those purportedly 'worthless' County Cup Ties. Regulation 12(b) of the FAH 2017/18 at p.406-407.

It's interesting to see that BTFC are theoretically average in League Fixture discipline, though.

Hey Mark Baker, nice to see you popping in again.
Same can't be said of your attitude in other places - grow up, you're being a silly little boy.
Your Club and its Supporters could learn a lot from The Hamlet®.
Don't forget to remind Glenn I very much look forward to seeing him this summer.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 30, 2018)

Right, the last few pages have gotten very wordy, nerdy & technical.
My apologies for the contention - I was asked a question & the foregoing was part of my answer.

Lightening the mood, someone should tell Glenn Trumplin [whose account seems to have died a death, rather a while ago] that The Veiny One went *Full Drumpf* back in Feb.:
Tamplin slams reports as “_fake news_”
Hate that phrase.

And, amusingly, The Vainy One has just made it onto Deadspin for the 2nd time :
How one rich man's weird dream transformed a British Pro Soccer team

A lengthy read, but reasonably comprehensive and probably the most detailed other than This Parish & nextwards thence, the excellent 200% articles.

It's perhaps over-long for most visitors to this 'Parish', but it's nice to know that the villainy is catalogued over in the 'Exarchy'. A couple of DHFC® mentions, to boot - hence its inclusion in the HellThread, in its very useful role as The Repository.

The article lacks a couple of pertinent details in some parts, as true Tamplinographers will recognise.

Good effort, though.

And, of course, the use of the headline's terminal phrase "_British Pro Soccer team_" sets my teeth on edge, whilst each of the four words individually manages to be wrong _per se_ within a phrase which [though Americanized] is right.
1. British/English
2. Pro/well, guess it is now...was once semi [even if Brickell's still a Brickie]
3. Soccer/never ever the case, only ever Foot-ball.
[and always hyphenated; use without hyphenation means the generic which attaches to the identifier Football Code, e.g. Rugby, Australian, Canadian _&c._]
4. Team/Random bunch of Mercenary Bastards

Furthermore, whilst remaining outside of the UK, upon the point of the Elliott Kebbie reported allegation of Extortion which was previously noted in This Parish :
Owner of Non-League Club Charged with Blackmail | Balls.ie

Oh no mate!
It's *STILL* all over the internet!

Wasn't there an announcement of an amicable "_settlement_" 14 days later?
In one of those media outlets that The Vainy One uses frequently?
EDIT : Found it.
Billericay sign Conlon on loan
"_A few players have gone recently. We came to an agreement with Elliot, and it has all been done amicably_."

So, for those that perhaps weren't aware, the entire world is watching all of this Fuckmuppetry going on. Billericay's gone international all right, just not in the way of that stupid photo taken in a Dubai sports shop was purporting to though, eh Mark Baker?


----------



## HELVETICVS (Apr 30, 2018)

That last little incident from above was mentioned back in Post #1443 for those that missed it, or for those that don't have/use Twitter.
It's a damnable shame if you did, because this was the preceding 24hrs before, and the trigger for, the famous photograph of The Veiny One at the gym, you know - the steam-out-of-the-ears red-faced close up of some steroidal action, in action.

I don't feel it got the appreciation owed to XV Brigada at the time because The Good Ship Lollycrackers lurched off in yet another direction soon thereafter - never a dull moment with swashbuckling Cap'n Glenn.


"_Shopping in Nike Dubai 
and the staff recognised us 
and couple them showed me they follow Billericay 
and wanted pictures._"​
_Book of Tamplinomics, 21 Jan. 2018_ glenntamplin/status/955012352201691136


​ ​


  ​


What happened in young Glenn's life, in spite of his clearly having a loving family and [ostensibly] any material wont, which made him so needy for the attention of complete strangers - people that he will never even meet - to the extent that he would so clearly prostitute his dignity by lying about a posed photograph with retailers to whom he gives custom?

Worse yet, from the pose and inclusion of the till receipt, it is abundantly clear that a Member of Staff has said "Gosh, you've spent a lot - you should take a photo! LOL".

And a lightbulb goes on in his head*.

The Vainy One has then taken it and run with it, in a way that only the truly Gonzo can.

Still, at least it introduced the world to these wonderful facial expressions :
  * Cocaine, probably.

And, in response to the criticism,
"_Live in Dubai. Can 100% confirm nobody knows about you or your club_",
Tha God Himself deigned to respond in kind :




A simple, simple little lie on the part of The Veiny One then blossomed into a whole meltdown as he tried to lad-banter and user-block his way out of a Tweetstorm.

The Dubai Incident of 2018 remains a strong contender for a Didn't Happen of the Year Award, so strongly did it not happen and so early in the year, too.

The denouement :

Lawks! Praise be to The Veiny One!

Can't keep a good man down, world - how bloody dare you all to try.
Well, some things in life are inevitable, aren't they Glenn?
How does that saying go...only a couple of things..?


I love Glenn.
For Glenn sheweth me the way.
The Way of the Lion and the Lamb, and the Eagle, w-oh.
Look upon the Works of ye Glenn - who hath crumbled the mighty Burgess Hill, twice.
The Vainy One doth also show me rightly the way to preen, so I look good even when hopping a fence.
Lo, Glenn hath brought forth prized Argentum unto the poor and destitute of the Ricay and made his own Word corporeal.
Praise be unto to The Mightily-Veiny One, dweller amongst us, Goodly Waver of the Wads and True Cap'n of the Righteous Ship Lollycrackers.

_DIVI SANCTI AVGVSTVS, Odes & Prayers of Tamplinomics, _Ch.XVI XLLMAO​


----------



## pitchfork (May 1, 2018)

Bored of this now!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 1, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> Bored of this now!



Don't read it then. Mute the thread or something.


----------



## pitchfork (May 1, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Don't read it then. Mute the thread or something.


I would be interested if something was actually going to happen! Whilst I have enjoyed watching the Tamplin circus and baiting their fans who appear on this forum the subject matter has become rather dull! I shall duly ignore this thread! I shall return when Glenda is back, front of stage!!!


----------



## HELVETICVS (May 2, 2018)

The subject matter will never become dull.
You will have hurt the feelings of The Vainy One by belittling his majesty.

If you have become inured to the entertainment value, that is a separate matter.

Presumably, given the liberal sprinkling of exclamation marks, it takes a lot to float your boat. Especially if you're running around constantly exclaiming.


----------



## pitchfork (May 2, 2018)

You are driving me to use exclamations! (There you go another one). Can you state what is your intended outcomes of all your wordy and lengthy posts. Surely for someone who has devoted the time you have you must have a endgame?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 2, 2018)

I thought you'd ignored this thread?


----------



## HELVETICVS (May 2, 2018)

This is the best source for information on the subject on t'internet.
There are a number of Journalists watching this thread - have you not noted a change in the media's coverage of the subject?

In respect of 'motivation' - I have covered that in detail, _supra_.
As to "_endgame_", the great Robert Nesta said it better than I possibly can :


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

So the crowds went down because Tamplin stepped down, not because their form went to shit:


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 8, 2018)

We're coming for you, we're coming for you, Oh Billericay we're coming for you...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 8, 2018)

Jimbob73 said:


> We're coming for you, we're coming for you, Oh Billericay we're coming for you...


Don't include me in that. All you do by singing shit like that is make them feel self important and build up a fake rivalry in their eyes.
They are a club I feel pity for, for their genuine 300 or so hardcore long-term fans.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Don't include me in that. All you do by singing shit like that is make them feel self important and build up a fake rivalry in their eyes.
> They are a club I feel pity for, for their genuine 300 or so hardcore long-term fans.


Before the Tamplin circus moved into town, I had some nice trips to Billericay. One time I spent most of the game chatting an old couple who had been supporting them for years. The last time was when we beat them 3-1 and I encountered a load of jeering oafs. Don't like the club one bit now given that they've become the Face Of Tamplin.


----------



## pitchfork (May 10, 2018)

Our friend Mr Baker has been amusing himself again!


----------



## clog (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Fingers (May 10, 2018)

I had a run in with him over that post and told him I could not wait to see him run round Dulwich with his micro penis hanging out then one of his mates complained to the club that I was body shaming him.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> View attachment 134892 Our friend Mr Baker has been amusing himself again!


Mark Baker . You're a fucking twat.


----------



## B.I.G (May 10, 2018)

Fingers said:


> I had a run in with him over that post and told him I could not wait to see him run round Dulwich with his micro penis hanging out then one of his mates complained to the club that I was body shaming him.



I hope you were banned from Champion Hill for a few weeks


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice to see Harry Wheeler got the Bostik Premier manager of the season award for doing his job inspite of Tamplin trying to sabotage things. Shame it didn' go to someone like Gary McCann who managed with a fraction of the budget.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 11, 2018)

Can't see a thanks to Nick Wheeler message on their website or Twitter. He has just signed for Woking.


----------



## goandroam (Jun 11, 2018)

Son of Roy said:


> Can't see a thanks to Nick Wheeler message on their website or Twitter. He has just signed for Woking.


He was mentioned in the list of players not retained a while back on twitter -


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jun 13, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> View attachment 134892 Our friend Mr Baker has been amusing himself again!


Should that be amusing, abusing, or both at the same time ?


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2018)

Mr MeMeMeMeMeMe has found salvation!



> “When I throw a stone into the water it’s not a ripple, it’s a tsunami!” Tamplin said.
> 
> “I would get too angry. On twitter, in life, at football even sometimes at home. That’s not good enough.
> 
> “I have come back a Manticore, google it!”



Glenn Tamplin Talks: Six Week Thai Stay Has Saved Me  - The Vanarama National League


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2018)

He's off again: 



> The businessman has funded the Essex club by ploughing in his millions and he says he won’t stop there.
> 
> “We will win the league, I’m happy to be on the record with that,” states Tamplin, whose side travel to Torquay this weekend to take on Truro City.
> 
> ...


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 26, 2018)

Non-League Paper are claiming they have had reports that Harry Wheeler has been sacked following yesterday’s defeat. Seen another person claim Tamplin told him he was gone 5 minutes before full-time. Nothing from the club yet though.


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 26, 2018)

Seems to be confirmed by Essex Live and the Basildon Canvey Southend Echo. Sacked by text, classy. There is only one man for the job!


----------



## gnar182 (Aug 27, 2018)

“Glenn it’s God again, I reckon you should sack the bloke who won you the league last season after your players decided you were a cock.”

Should be funny if he appoints himself again. We should run a sweepstake for the first game he misses due to deciding he fancies a holiday A couple of hours before kick off.


----------



## StillOnFire (Aug 27, 2018)

I had honestly thought things had calmed down at Billericay and Tamplin had began learning from his many many many mistakes of last season. Well, turns out I'm wrong. Wheeler seemed a pretty capable manager and seemed to be doing a pretty good job, especially with  having to deal with an egomaniac like Tamplin. It's an odd desicion to say the least. Billericay had started off just fine this season, they made much more smarter signings than just going for broken players withwname recogniton (except for that whole Emmanuel-Thomas saga, it seemed that Wheeler had more of a say about who was coming in during pre season).

Maybe this is about power dynamics? Maybe it's just about an egomaniac doing whatever he feels on a whim.... Probably the later.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2018)

StillOnFire said:


> I had honestly thought things had calmed down at Billericay and Tamplin had began learning from his many many many mistakes of last season. Well, turns out I'm wrong. Wheeler seemed a pretty capable manager and seemed to be doing a pretty good job, especially with  having to deal with an egomaniac like Tamplin. It's an odd desicion to say the least. Billericay had started off just fine this season, they made much more smarter signings than just going for broken players withwname recogniton (except for that whole Emmanuel-Thomas saga, it seemed that Wheeler had more of a say about who was coming in during pre season).
> 
> Maybe this is about power dynamics? Maybe it's just about an egomaniac doing whatever he feels on a whim.... Probably the later.


He is the Donald Trump of non league football.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Aug 27, 2018)

Sky Sports News have officially announced Glenn Tampon has taken over as interim manager (they may just be assuming).

A news article reported that Wheeler was going to quit before Glenn found out, who then sacked him.

I suppose Tampon has to ensure it is all about him...


----------



## SDE (Aug 28, 2018)

One rumour has it that Wheeler is off to Notts County. If true, I guess Tamplin got wind of the move and had to sack HW for the sake of his own ego. But who knows. Place is a friggin' joke.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 28, 2018)

editor said:


> He is the Donald Trump of non league football.


Isn’t that the bloke who used to own Harrods?


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2018)

Despite an impressive start to the season, their crowds are nowhere even remotely were Tamplin expected them to be. 

1,356 for a Bank Holiday Monday is not the 3,000+ he was bragging about last season and that's been their biggest gate so far. 

If only Hamlet were still at Champion Hill....


----------



## Matt The Cab (Aug 28, 2018)

editor said:


> Despite an impressive start to the season, their crowds are nowhere even remotely were Tamplin expected them to be.
> 
> 1,356 for a Bank Holiday Monday is not the 3,000+ he was bragging about last season and that's been their biggest gate so far.
> 
> *If only Hamlet were still at Champion Hill.... *



That is the problem we have now... we can bemoan the lack of crowds we currently get at the KNK but for families it's not the easiest place to go. What used to be a quick walk up the road, bus ride or 1 or 2 stops on the train is now an hour plus each way. With changing & swopping modes of transport another headache. Really hope we keep the crowds at a level we can survive on and when (fingers crossed) it does pick up we can push on together


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 28, 2018)

A coach to "home" games has been mooted before, I recall.


----------



## EDC (Aug 28, 2018)

Matt The Cab said:


> That is the problem we have now... we can bemoan the lack of crowds we currently get at the KNK but for families it's not the easiest place to go. What used to be a quick walk up the road, bus ride or 1 or 2 stops on the train is now an hour plus each way. With changing & swopping modes of transport another headache. Really hope we keep the crowds at a level we can survive on and when (fingers crossed) it does pick up we can push on together


You're forgetting the time it takes avoiding ticket inspectors on the trams too, I hopped on and off half a dozen times near Croydon on Saturday.


----------



## Emmbeee (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 2, 2018)

In the post Woking defeat interview GlennT talks about the appointment of a new manager. He says "it might be Harry". What is he bringing Harry Wheeler back? Or does he mean Harry Rednap or prince Harry?
He seems to have developed some odd behaviours; repeatedly scratching his face and looking away from the interviewer.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 2, 2018)

Sunglasses to hide his eyes too


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2018)

Son of Roy said:


> In the post Woking defeat interview GlennT talks about the appointment of a new manager. He says "it might be Harry". What is he bringing Harry Wheeler back? Or does he mean Harry Rednap or prince Harry?
> He seems to have developed some odd behaviours; repeatedly scratching his face and looking away from the interviewer.


I can't think what might cause that behaviour.


----------



## Emmbeee (Sep 2, 2018)

The league has taken the video down. Hopefully someone's saved it somewhere......


----------



## bkbk (Sep 2, 2018)

Tamplin puts Billericay up for sale, admitting 'I can't take anymore'

Well well well


----------



## YTC (Sep 2, 2018)

It's as if we've been saying this would happen all along....


----------



## bkbk (Sep 2, 2018)

And a club statement:

https://www.billericaytownfc.co.uk/club-statement/

“It is with deep regret that I have no choice but to cut my ties with Billericay Town Football Club. The club is now up for sale with immediate effect.

I can take the personal abuse but now it has started to affect my health and my family. For me it has now crossed the line.

When I initially bought the club, my intentions were always to leave a lasting legacy for the people of Billericay to have a great community club to be proud of, and I hope that when the people of Billericay look back they can see that I have achieved some of the intentions I set out to achieve with the club.

For me the final nail in the coffin was yesterday at the Woking game where I was informed at the ground, after the match, that the police wanted to talk to me regarding a complaint from a fan that that I had been using cocaine. After speaking to the police they were satisfied that the complaint was unfounded, although angry and upset I felt that was the end of the matter.

However, 20 minutes after I had left I was pulled over by the police. Bizarrely I was once again questioned regarding the complaint. This lead to my two young children who were with me becoming absolutely terrified and in floods of tears in the back of my car. Again, after assisting the police in every way possible I was again allowed to continue my journey home.

This I hope goes some way to clarify the social media backlash I received from people, including Billericay fans, after my national league post-match interview with comments regarding me being ‘off my face’ etc

My last actions will be to find suitable investors that will be able to run the Billericay Town and also to try my hardest to reinstate Harry Wheeler as manager of this great club.

Thank you to all the fans that have stuck by me through thick and thin I will look back at the treble winning season with fond memories of a momentous time in the clubs history.”


----------



## YTC (Sep 2, 2018)

In all seriousness, any BTFC lurkers, or Mark Baker - what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Emmbeee (Sep 2, 2018)

My view is that Surrey Police missed a trick when he was pulled over by not taking a drug sample.
Traffic law has now changed and there is no need to prove impairment. Any cocaine is a straight red card. Of course who's to say this did not happen.........


----------



## gnar182 (Sep 2, 2018)

What are the odds on a dramatic U-turn tommorow with a passive aggressive tweet?

I imagine it will probably involve the word “haterz”.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 2, 2018)

This is how you do marketing of a club via twitter.


----------



## EDC (Sep 2, 2018)

Did they record that at his house?


----------



## Emmbeee (Sep 2, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> This is how you do marketing of a club via twitter.



Probably on his phone. Not paranoid at all are we Glenn. Shame Surrey police bottled it. Good news is he'll be over the limit if any force grow a pair and decide to actually test him.


----------



## EDC (Sep 2, 2018)

If I was to get pulled over by the old bill, the last thing I’m gonna do is fumble around on my phone to do a voice recording.


----------



## Emmbeee (Sep 2, 2018)

I get your point. Is there any process to ask Surrey plod if this actually took place? If it didn't then doesn't that mean his mate is impersonating a police officer?


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 2, 2018)

The 'video' is a bit too dark to see what is going on. Love the tweet "I think the role of the police officer was being played by Jamie O'Hara".
Why put £2.5M and 2 years into a project and then quit because of a untrue accusation? The police stop people all the time and he had done nothing wrong. There is no reason to be afraid of the police. So why react by putting the club up for sale?
Unless it's costing more than he thought? My guess is he won't find a buyer.

A tragic loss for football. We should have a minutes' silence before the game next Saturday.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 2, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> This is how you do marketing of a club via twitter.




So this 'Surrey Plod' was satisfied that Tamplin hadn't been taking cocaine on the basis of about 15-20 seconds of conversation? If he had suspicions and had gone to the trouble of pulling him over, then surely the Plod would test him? Not convinced that this isn't total bullshit.


----------



## YTC (Sep 2, 2018)

It’s basically compulsory to get breathalyser tested if pulled over. This seems like total bollocks.


----------



## cg__ (Sep 2, 2018)

What a bizarre situation this all is. I can't shake the image of Tamplin sat in his car outside his house putting together a fake police stop with his kids and a well spoken bloke he found down at the student union. Somehow it even seems more plausible than the alternative.

What would the repercussions be down at Billericay if Tamplin has left for good (which I am not convinced he is)? Reading tweets and comments there is lots of doom and gloom about a huge wage bill, high rent for their stadium from the council (is this true? I don't know anything about their stadium situation), unpaid wages to ex-players, etc. Would they sink like a stone?

Sad situation for the long term fans


----------



## Al Cunningham (Sep 2, 2018)

Interesting that the "policeman" doesnt mention cocaine. Only Tamplin does a number of times and then complains about it being mentioned in front of his kids.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 2, 2018)

Mark Baker is always available for comment


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> This is how you do marketing of a club via twitter.



That's because he thinks HE IS the club.

And now he's going to leave the club totally fucked.
Tamplin puts Billericay up for sale, admitting 'I can't take anymore'



> Tamplin has invested more than £2.5 million in the club since his arrival, with Billericay winning promotion to the second tier of non-league football and claiming four trophies in that time.





> He added he would be content to accept an offer of £500,000, if the club was left ‘in the right hands’, but added if the offer didn’t match his valuation he would not rule out selling half his stake and returning in the future.


No one's going to buy the club with him involved in any capacity and what player would want to be part of this circus?

And WTF? 


> In a club statement, Tamplin said: "My last actions will be to find suitable investors that will be able to run the Billericay Town and also to try my hardest to reinstate Harry Wheeler as manager of this great club.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 3, 2018)

Guys, it's very easy to take the piss at the moment, but just spare a thought for those die-hard Billericay fans in that Dubai sports shop. They must be worried out of their minds right now.


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 3, 2018)

@markalanbaker22
_*I don’t think we are getting this announcement are we...absolute piss poor way to treat your fans...shocking.*_

You can't say we didn't warn you this would happen Mark.

Anyway he'll probably buy the club back off himself for more than he is selling it for if he thinks its a way of avoiding paying tax.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Sep 3, 2018)

Emmbeee said:


> I get your point. Is there any process to ask Surrey plod if this actually took place? If it didn't then doesn't that mean his mate is impersonating a police officer?



Phone em & ask.. although I've no idea why you would want too


----------



## Matt The Cab (Sep 3, 2018)

Cyclodunc said:


> Sunglasses to hide his eyes too



I noticed that, but then again it was quite sunny


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 3, 2018)

The story was always going to end with him wanting out, whether he's skint or whatever, and concocting ways that he has been 'wronged' to justify it. Non league cliche.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 3, 2018)

I thought he'd last a bit longer. Maybe it's a trait of Manticores to publicly lose the plot?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2018)

I didn't realise that Wheeler had been sacked by text w_hile a game was still going on_. What a cunt Tamplin is. 
Billericay owner sacked manager by text 5 minutes before end of game


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2018)

I do love how the Daily Mail page looks 

 

http:// www.dailymail. co.uk/sport/football/article-6125953/Glenn-Tamplin-puts-Billericay-Town-sale-accused-snorting-cocaine.html


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 3, 2018)

Half a mil looks good value for a massive financial liability doesn't it.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## pitchfork (Sep 3, 2018)

Glenn Tamplin puts Billericay Town up for sale after being accused of 'snorting cocaine' | Daily Mail Online

In case you missed it. Scroll down for the video. I’ve missed GLENNDA, I reckon he would make a good job of Brexit send him to Brussels!


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 3, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> Glenn Tamplin puts Billericay Town up for sale after being accused of 'snorting cocaine' | Daily Mail Online
> 
> In case you missed it. Scroll down for the video. I’ve missed GLENNDA, I reckon he would make a good job of Brexit send him to Brussels!



Have we had 'Glexit'? If I'm first to it, I want a Blue Peter badge


----------



## 3010 (Sep 4, 2018)

Tamplin and his mirror shades make it into this weeks Squires cartoon: David Squires on … what we have learned from the football season so far


----------



## HELVETICVS (Sep 5, 2018)

Hey, YTC - I promised you a fortnight ago, or so, that Post #2000 would be special, did I not...?

Thanks for playing Glenn.
Don't forget to pay off Coutts on the way out, now - will you?

Glenn thinks that having the Queen's Lawyers will get him out of trouble.
Swiss thinks that Coutts aren't as good as they are expensive.

Always think Swiss.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Sep 5, 2018)

Cyclodunc said:


> I thought he'd last a bit longer. Maybe it's a trait of Manticores to publicly lose the plot?



Glenn, having apparently only learnt of the Mardykhora off of Wikipedia, probably doesn't realise that Dante Aligheri used it to symbolise *Fraud*, by the name of Geryon, forced to fly for all eternity, around the *Circle of Fraud**.

_Inferno, Canto XVI-XVII_




* Strictly speaking, between the Circle of Violence and the Circle of Fraud, but still wonderfully allegorical and appropriate...cheers Dante!


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2018)

And he's back again!

Tamplin to lead Billericay on Saturday


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 7, 2018)

editor said:


> And he's back again!
> 
> Tamplin to lead Billericay on Saturday


Well there's a shock...


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2018)

This was posted by a Hamlet fan on FB (I'm not sure if R posts here) and it's spot on:



> He's brought all the stress and adverse publicity upon himself with his shameless attention seeking and self-publicity. That club has been all about him since the moment he took over. He's wound up several companies leaving unpaid creditors owed millions while continuing to live a life of material luxury. He's a menace to society who leaves a trail of chaos in his wake. He showed up more or less at random at Billericay with no previous history of being associated with the club and in the space of 18 months robbed me of my dream of 40 years - to see the Hamlet win the Isthmian Championship - and now he's had enough.


----------



## sealion (Sep 7, 2018)

He's a wanker no doubts, but a menace to society


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 8, 2018)

From the Telegraph
Glenn Tamplin's Billericay Town rollercoaster is an all too familiar tale for non-league clubs


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2018)

Son of Roy said:


> From the Telegraph
> Glenn Tamplin's Billericay Town rollercoaster is an all too familiar tale for non-league clubs


You can get past the paywall here Glenn Tamplin's Billericay Town rollercoaster is an all too familiar tale for non-league clubs

Damning stuff too:


> After a career forged on liquidating and bankrupting a series of companies, leaving behind a trail of furious creditors (not least the Inland Revenue), the Essex Donald Trump promised to elevate the modest outfit to the Football League within five years.





> Noisily insisting through his unrestrained social media interventions that it “is not about me”, Tamplin then proceeded, despite having zero coaching qualifications and no history as a player, to appoint himself team manager. He then demoted himself to assistant, before sacking his replacement and reinstating himself. Yet somehow, perhaps because of a wage bill ten times higher than anyone else in the division, under his busy leadership Billericay were promoted to the National League South, where they currently sit in second place.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 8, 2018)

He’s not selling up now anyway


----------



## Emmbeee (Sep 8, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> He’s not selling up now anyway


This.
Priceless video


----------



## Emmbeee (Sep 10, 2018)

Bigger and better things to come for Burnham, says Shone

Ricky's opponents in the FA cup are owned by one Tristan Lewis..... Yes that one.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 10, 2018)

Emmbeee said:


> Bigger and better things to come for Burnham, says Shone
> 
> Ricky's opponents in the FA cup are owned by one Tristan Lewis..... Yes that one.


How will that work?


----------



## bkbk (Sep 11, 2018)

StephenMac said:


> How will that work?


Tristan Lewis / Craig Lewis Departure - Billericay Town FC

Like this?


----------



## Matt The Cab (Sep 11, 2018)

bkbk said:


> Tristan Lewis / Craig Lewis Departure - Billericay Town FC
> 
> Like this?



Well that escalated quickly


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 11, 2018)

"Owner Glenn Tamplin has stated he is meeting several candidates over the next few days and can ensure fans that he will find suitable replacements for the vacant roles."

so that tells me they resigned and told Tamplin in no uncertain terms why


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 11, 2018)

bkbk said:


> Tristan Lewis / Craig Lewis Departure - Billericay Town FC
> 
> Like this?


Ah. Excellent.


----------



## Pickers (Sep 11, 2018)

Did I not read somewhere that Harry Wheeler felt he was being undermined from within. 

Maybe he is to make a return.

It really would be a shame if Glenda did sell up.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 11, 2018)

Pickers said:


> Did I not read somewhere that Harry Wheeler felt he was being undermined from within.
> 
> Maybe he is to make a return.
> 
> It really would be a shame if Glenda did sell up.



Harry? At maidstone.


----------



## Pickers (Sep 11, 2018)

Yep. That one. Oops.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Sep 12, 2018)

bkbk said:


> Tristan Lewis / Craig Lewis Departure - Billericay Town FC
> 
> Like this?



Thinking about it I wouldn't be all that surprised if after the FA Cup match they get re-instated. I mean it wouldn’t be the most bizarre thing to have happened at that club and it would temporarily remove any awkward questions the FA might have


----------



## Taper (Sep 12, 2018)

Another managerial casualty at Billericay. 

Why Tamplin sacked new Billericay boss just hours after giving him job


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2018)

Taper said:


> Another managerial casualty at Billericay.
> 
> Why Tamplin sacked new Billericay boss just hours after giving him job


To save people a feast of pop ups and ads, here's the text: 



> Madcap Billericay Town owner Glenn Tamplin sacked new manager Steve Watt within two hours of giving him the job - having discovered he had a pop at him in the press last season.
> 
> The controversial millionaire put the club up for sale last week amid accusations he snorted cocaine in the changing room toilets before taking charge of their September 1 game against Woking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 14, 2018)

Hang on a minute. Maybe we've overlooked something. Shouldn't Mr Tamplin be something of hero to Dulwich fans? Not from a privileged background or education he has shown that anyone can make good, if they work hard. #Tamplinomics


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2018)

Son of Roy said:


> Hang on a minute. Maybe we've overlooked something. Shouldn't Mr Tamplin be something of hero to Dulwich fans? Not from a privileged background or education he has shown that anyone can make good, if they work hard. #Tamplinomics


He hasn't made good though has he? Look how he got to where he is.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 14, 2018)

editor said:


> He hasn't made good though has he? Look how he got to where he is.



Hey, he's never sold a gram of gear in his life.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 14, 2018)

editor said:


> He hasn't made good though has he? Look how he got to where he is.



Honestly, Ed, how many times does he have to say it? He's a _legitimate_ steel tycoon.

It's almost as if you just think he's a massive liar or something.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 14, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> He's a _legitimate_ steal tycoon.


I've fixed your typo...


----------



## 1927 (Sep 14, 2018)

Glenn Tamplin: New boss will take over at Billericay Town next week | Echo

Glen now saying he never offered him the job!


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2018)

1927 said:


> Glenn Tamplin: New boss will take over at Billericay Town next week | Echo
> 
> Glen now saying he never offered him the job!


For a man who can over a million on the 'Billericay Ferrari', you'd think he could afford to splash out a bit for the important things - like a decent manager. 


> “I had a chat with Steve Watt about the job, but we couldn’t come to an agreement.
> 
> “I offered him £400 per week but he wanted £500 per week, so I didn’t call him back and I never offered him the job.”


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 18, 2018)

New manager Dean Brennan from Hemel Hempstead. I wonder if he is being paid less than the Billericay players? A Tenner says he'll be gone before the end of October.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2018)

So they're top of the table, propped up by oodles of cash, and they're still only pulling in 1,420 at home.

*Ordinarily, I'd say that's a pretty good attendance, but Tamplin.


----------



## EDC (Oct 13, 2018)

editor said:


> So they're top of the table, propped up by oodles of cash, and they're still only pulling in 1,420 at home.
> 
> *Ordinarily, I'd say that's a pretty good attendance, but Tamplin.


I’m sure 1420 at Dulwich matches would be welcomed.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2018)

EDC said:


> I’m sure 1420 at Dulwich matches would be welcomed.


Of course it would - but then we haven't had millions spent on the club and a manager loudly proclaiming to the world that bumper crowds were coming our way.


----------



## EDC (Oct 13, 2018)

Everyone knew what a load of bollocks that was, except him.


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 21, 2018)

According to The Non League Paper Billy Ricky have just signed 4 new players just in time for our visit. Kerching $$$$$$$$$$$$

'_Striker Ross Lafayette and defenders Callum Jahraldo-Martin, Joe Coveney and Ethan Stewart all came through the door at New Lodge ahead of Saturday’s FA Cup clash with Taunton Town'. _


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 21, 2018)

Son of Roy said:


> According to The Non League Paper Billy Ricky have just signed 4 new players just in time for our visit. Kerching $$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> '_Striker Ross Lafayette and defenders Callum Jahraldo-Martin, Joe Coveney and Ethan Stewart all came through the door at New Lodge ahead of Saturday’s FA Cup clash with Taunton Town'. _



Isn’t Callum ours?

Edited to add. Looked him up. Good agent son!


----------



## billbond (Oct 21, 2018)

Tbh i did not think they would start as well has they have.
I know they have had money thrown at them which helps but still.
I think Dulwich can beat them with the right gameplan -have a little more flair


----------



## pitchfork (Dec 8, 2018)

What news on the chosen one?


----------



## Son of Roy (Dec 8, 2018)

Looks like Billericay have sold all their players and there is going to be an official announcement about the future of the club at half time today.
An unofficial spokesperson for BTFC said 'It appears our business model had some inaccuracies, in fact it was shite. We are adjusting our ambitions and are not likely to be in the football league in two years. We should have listened to those Dulwich fans who warned us. We are sorry that our financial doping robed them of the Isthmian league championship last season'.


----------



## EDC (Dec 8, 2018)

Rather than worry about Billericay WTF is going wrong on the pitch at Dulwich, today’s performance was abysmal.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2018)

EDC said:


> Rather than worry about Billericay WTF is going wrong on the pitch at Dulwich, today’s performance was abysmal.


I think it's possible to worry about Hamlet's performance *and* discuss another football-related topic.


----------



## EDC (Dec 8, 2018)

OK boss


----------



## pitchfork (Dec 8, 2018)

EDC said:


> Rather than worry about Billericay WTF is going wrong on the pitch at Dulwich, today’s performance was abysmal.



Maybe we could get Glen to join us as Director of football?


----------



## EDC (Dec 8, 2018)

Still, despite off field problems, Billericay struggled to a 2-0 win today.


----------



## YTC (Dec 8, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> Maybe we could get Glen to join us as Director of football?



nah, we're good.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2018)

EDC said:


> Still, despite off field problems, Billericay struggled to a 2-0 win today.


I wonder what's motivating the players?


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2018)

And off he goes, as predicted by everyone. And it's the same story playing out: unpaid staff, unpaid debts, players leaving.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 9, 2018)

If he got bought out with real money then what a legend for escaping with his gold.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> If he got bought out with real money then what a legend for escaping with his gold.


That article suggests that his pot of money has run dry.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 9, 2018)

I doubt they're saleable for any actual money or self sustainable with a £10k per week wage bill tbh. Guess there's another level of implosion to come yet.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2018)

> The Blues have been running on a reported wage bill of £22,000 however with Tamplin withdrawing his monetary support, the Club are having to reduce this figure to £10,000.
> 
> A number of key players have already departed the Club as a result of the wage cuts. Adam Cunnington, Scott Doe and Ricky Modeste all departed the AGP Arena on a busy Friday afternoon, while Blues top-scorer Jake Robinson was sold to Maidstone United on an undisclosed fee.
> 
> ...



Money running out as Tamplin prepares to sell - Matt Lee - Journalist


----------



## YTC (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## B.I.G (Dec 9, 2018)

editor said:


> That article suggests that his pot of money has run dry.



Find that hard to believe. I’m just watching Narcos:Mexico.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2018)

#denial


----------



## The Flying Pig (Dec 9, 2018)

editor said:


> #denial



My only answer to your "I don't quite understand the headline " is watch this space.......


----------



## HELVETICVS (Dec 10, 2018)

editor said:


> That article suggests that his pot of money has run dry.



Can confirm.
The Queen's lawyers are proving more expensive than The Veiny One had thought.

Times are hard in Lower Essexshire
(and the bling was just gold plating, with no depth to it)



From the 25 Oct. 2018 Filing of the Liquidator, in re AGP Steel Structures Ltd
[Co.Reg.No.: 07687645]
AGP STEEL STRUCTURES LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)


Antecedent Transactions, made to Creditors without a Validation Order provided by the Court, are a big problem. Doing so without an Order means that Transactions can be Voided and the Liquidator can seek the repayment of Voidable Transactions.

This has hit The Veiny One hard over the Autumn.

One imagines nothing was budgeted for, as regards Personal matters...knowing the Gentleman's Legendary Arrogance...and leathery hide.

As follows :
p.1 £54k to be repaid from a related Company under GT's Control


p.2 £39k to be repaid from rent unlawfully paid to GT
p.2 £9.5k to be repaid from salary unlawfully paid to Directors [GT]


p.2 £58k to be repaid from monies unlawfully paid to the Council
p.2 £substantial Antecedent Transaction with unnamed Creditor [GT]



Appendix C, p.11 briefly summarises the foregoing :


The Antecedent Transactions did 3 things :
1) opened up such Transactions to being Voided by the Liquidator
2) opens the prospect of 'Discovery' as to all Transactions for 2 years prior to Liquidation
3) potentially strips the Directors of the benefit of the legal principle of Limited Liability

Number 3 is the most significant.


Overview :
Antecedent Recoveries

The Meaty Bits from the Manual :
PREFERENCES
TRANSACTIONS AT AN UNDERVALUE
OTHER ANTECEDENT RECOVERIES

It is, therefore, somewhat unsurprising that The Veiny One cannot be found for comment,
- is it, Mark Baker ?

Hey, GT - because I know that this will get back to you...
ALEA JACTA - TRANS FLVMEN RVBICONEM


A TDF is supposed to be left in TDF Blu.
You do not put a Cavallino into a plastic strait-jacket, you Heathen.
That, darling, was when it became something of a personal matter.


----------



## TonyWalt (Dec 11, 2018)

What?


----------



## HELVETICVS (Dec 11, 2018)

Well, the Liquidator's words are best to look at - in the attached images embedded in post.

But - TL,DR :

Tamplin paid £54k to an associated Company during a period proscribed by law.
Tamplin paid himself £39k in rent, unlawfully according to the Liquidator.
Tamplin paid himself £9.5k in salary, unlawfully according to the Liquidator.
Tamplin paid a *"substantial" amount* to an unnamed Creditor; unlawfully so, according to the Liquidator.

The Liquidator's Allegations of Unlawfulness have meant that those Transactions, totalling in excess of £100k, have been Unwound by the Liquidator and Tamplin has had to pay them back to the Liquidator.

Remember, the Report was written in October and the sums will now have been paid.
It's those unexpected payments becoming due which have sucked Capital away from BTFC and precipitated a purge amongst the Contracted Playing Staff.

The foregoing is a more plausible explanation than a mid-season switchover to Full Timers, _en masse_.

Frankly, that's just bullshit for the masses.

It appears that they've swallowed it, because the Liquidator's report is...well, written by an Insolvency Practitioner.

*Bottom line, six-figures already paid. Another six-figures will have to be paid.*
Or, Chase Meadows [that filth-pit of excess from the photos] will be sold for Recovery.

Because the Liquidator's Allegations are, _ipso facto_, proven by a simple fact of the dates involved, every outward-bound payment that Company has made can be Unwound by the Liquidator.

The Transactions can be Unwound in all cases where the Liquidator believes them to have been dubious and this can go back for a substantial period within the company's lifetime.


Because Tamplin is trying to/tried to fight/argue back, he will have accrued further Costs.

The Costs will apply to both the Liquidator and Tamplin's lawyers.
He is using the Queen's lawyers for his Corporate Affairs.

He cannot afford to do so.

He is looking at even more losses to stop up on this company.
More than he expected, more than his personal budgeting would have accounted.
The money planned to continue covering BTFC losses, '_until a new owner was to be found_', dried up - with more likely to be taken by the Liquidator.

The money which went into BTFC from The Veiny One was Loans, not Equity.
If they owe anyone outside of their own little bobble-hat clique more than £750, then BTFC are very likely to be Petitioned and Wound Up. VERY LIKELY INDEED.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 11, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> Well, the Liquidator's words are best to look at - in the attached images embedded in post.
> 
> But - TL,DR :
> 
> ...



#Lol


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2018)

OK, bye...


----------



## Blitzwalker (Dec 13, 2018)

“With the current regime and situation surrounding the club” translates to “I’m off because they’re no longer going to accede to my grossly inflated wage demands.”


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 13, 2018)

Blitzwalker said:


> “With the current regime and situation surrounding the club” translates to “I’m off because they’re no longer going to accede to my grossly inflated wage demands.”



It reads like it was written by a PR person rather than a footballer doesn't it.


----------



## Emmbeee (Dec 13, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It reads like it was written by a PR person rather than a footballer doesn't it.


He's probably just about young enough to have one more shot at a contract warming the bench in the league. The problem with going to Billericay was he actually had to play every week.


----------



## Blitzwalker (Dec 13, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It reads like it was written by a PR person rather than a footballer doesn't it.



It does indeed - written by his agent no doubt.


----------



## Latahs (Dec 13, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It reads like it was written by a PR person rather than a footballer doesn't it.



You would assume that he's had media training, so I agree it's aping that mode. But 'their/they're/there/there are' a couple of errors which make me suspect that it's definitely O'Hara's oeuvre.....


----------



## Cat Daisy (Dec 13, 2018)

Latahs said:


> You would assume that he's had media training, so I agree it's aping that mode. But 'their/they're/there/there are' a couple of errors which make me suspect that it's definitely O'Hara's oeuvre.....



It's just one long sentence (with spelling and capitalisation errors). Maybe it was done by an unpaid PR intern?


----------



## Latahs (Dec 13, 2018)

If they're/there/their unpaid then they're/their/there being paid too much for that copy.


----------



## Blitzwalker (Dec 13, 2018)

Perhaps Nige the kit man wrote it, rather than rob (sic) from match day media.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 14, 2018)

Blitzwalker said:


> Perhaps Nige the kit man wrote it, rather than rob (sic) from match day media.


I guess it wasn't written on Match Day so.....


----------



## Blitzwalker (Dec 14, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> I guess it wasn't written on Match Day so.....


Unless rob was working in his spare time of course.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2018)

They were thumped 0-4 at home by Woking today.


----------



## Blitzwalker (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## pitchfork (Dec 26, 2018)

Wheels coming off? Nice to see Waldren getting sent off, maybe he can spend a few weekends with Glenn and clean his pool!


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2018)

1-5. Festive LOLcakes all round.

So they've let in no less than NINE goals in their last two games, and scored just one in response.

It's not just the wheels coming off. The wagon has just collapsed with dry rot and the driver has legged it down the road.


----------



## StephenMac (Dec 26, 2018)

editor said:


> 1-5. Festive LOLcakes all round.
> 
> So they've let in no less than NINE goals in their last two games, and scored just one in response.
> 
> It's not just the wheels coming off. The wagon has just collapsed with dry rot and the driver has legged it down the road.


Still a non league club, who's fans have largely been decent to us, being fucked over. I don't take any pleasure from that


----------



## pitchfork (Dec 26, 2018)

StephenMac said:


> Still a non league club, who's fans have largely been decent to us, being fucked over. I don't take any pleasure from that



Yep decent fans like Mark Baker? I didn’t see too many of them complaining about Glenn when he was splashing his illegal (allegedly) cash!!!! No sympathy from me they should have held protests like we did against a bully boy owner with loads of cash!


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 26, 2018)

This is it, for me. I think we'd have been glad to see money into the club, but I hope we'd have had the sense to question (and challenge) where it was coming from. There's a lot of people left high and dry by tamplinn's actions.


----------



## StephenMac (Dec 26, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> Yep decent fans like Mark Baker? I didn’t see too many of them complaining about Glenn when he was splashing his illegal (allegedly) cash!!!! No sympathy from me they should have held protests like we did against a bully boy owner with loads of cash!


Lovely Mark represents the exception to the rule...and is a lonely virgin. I love him though.


----------



## Son of Roy (Dec 26, 2018)

StephenMac said:


> Still a non league club, who's fans have largely been decent to us, being fucked over. I don't take any pleasure from that



Fair comment Steve. They will do much better back in the Bostik league where they belong.


----------



## pitchfork (Dec 26, 2018)

StephenMac said:


> Lovely Mark represents the exception to the rule...and is a lonely virgin. I love him though.



Yes we love him particularly when he said he would be running round Dulwich with his willy hanging out singing we have stadium don’t you! Remember that Mark care to comment now?


----------



## StephenMac (Dec 26, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> Yes we love him particularly when he said he would be running round Dulwich with his willy hanging out singing we have stadium don’t you! Remember that Mark care to comment now?


That's one twatty bloke. Let's not be comically overly sensitive, we're not Kingstonian supporters.


----------



## scousedom (Dec 26, 2018)

We’re only twelve points off Billericay. We’ll catch them. 
You heard it here at some point.


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2018)

StephenMac said:


> Still a non league club, who's fans have largely been decent to us, being fucked over. I don't take any pleasure from that


I'm sure there's loads of decent fans there and of course I have some sympathy with them, but there were some right fucking twats too who turned up for the paid-up success. I won't forget the hordes streaming out of their ground with 20 mins to go when we turned them over, or the lippy fuckwits I encountered on the way back to the station.

I gave up on Cardiff City because a super rich twat had ruined the club so I won't be crying tears at the spectacle of another failed attempt at buying success by another bigmouth millionaire, who trashed Hamlet's chance of winning their league. And there were plenty of supporters from other non league clubs who hated what Billericay turned into.

I'm glad it turned to shit. That way, maybe the next millionaire with a king sized ego will think twice before declaring himself the saviour of another non league team and fucking things up for both the club and the league.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 26, 2018)

losing 5-1 to your deadly rivals on Boxing day .... ouch


----------



## scousedom (Dec 26, 2018)

editor said:


> 'm glad it turned to shit. That way, maybe the next millionaire with a king sized ego will think twice before declaring himself the saviour of another non league team and fucking things up for both the club and the league.



That won’t happen. What _might_ happen is fans realising that fast money into a club is usually bad money into a club. And perhaps that the best defence against that is proper mutual ownership and governance structures.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 26, 2018)

So we come back home and you lot want to talk about Billericay rather than the big news....

Tonbridge lost again!


----------



## E16_DHFC (Dec 26, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> So we come back home and you lot want to talk about Billericay rather than the big news....
> 
> Tonbridge lost again!


It needs someone to post a tweet about billericay to really make it look like we’re arseholes


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 26, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> Can confirm.
> The Queen's lawyers are proving more expensive than The Veiny One had thought.
> 
> Times are hard in Lower Essexshire
> ...



#3 is indeed the killer for this kind of wind up action -from my rubbish recall of this kind of event,  the actions of the responsible directors in this scenario will likely be scrutinised very closely to ensure they acted properly in the lead to the implosion. not something that happens every day with wind ups to be honest


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> So we come back home and you lot want to talk about Billericay rather than the big news....


Er, except I talked about the 'big news' during the game, after the game and then posted up a match report with 40 photos and then shared it on FB and tweeted it to 25k followers.

Yes, great point well made sir. 

Why shouldn't we talk about Billericay losing 5-1 anyway? Given the hype surrounding the club, I'm sure we won't be the only non league forum to find it of interest, but if you're not interested, read another thread. Problem solved!


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 26, 2018)

editor said:


> Er, except I talked about the 'big news' during the game, after the game and then posted up a match report with 40 photos and then shared it on FB and tweeted it to 25k followers.
> 
> Yes, great point well made sir.
> 
> Why shouldn't we talk about Billericay losing 5-1 anyway? Given the hype surrounding the club, I'm sure we won't be the only non league forum to find it of interest, but if you're not interested, read another thread. Problem solved!



Um

You are Steve McKimm and I claim my five pounds.


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Um
> 
> You are Steve McKimm and I claim my five pounds.


Charmed, I'm sure.

Mind you, it is amusing that you haven't contributed a single post to the Eastbourne thread. Only this one. Why don't _you_ want to talk about the big news?


----------



## Emmbeee (Dec 27, 2018)

Son of Roy said:


> Fair comment Steve. They will do much better back in the Bostik league where they belong.


Essex Senior League beckons for AFC Billericay.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 27, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> losing 5-1 to your deadly rivals on Boxing day .... ouch


Not quite Boxing Day 1984 when we beat the thugs & muggers 6-1❤️⚽️


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 27, 2018)

scousedom said:


> That won’t happen. What _might_ happen is fans realising that fast money into a club is usually bad money into a club. And perhaps that the best defence against that is proper mutual ownership and governance structures.


Unless the fans decide it’s not a model for them after all like at Pompey...


----------



## Emmbeee (Dec 30, 2018)

Statement from BTFC "Chairman" Dan Groves today on their website. 

*A message from Dan Groves*
by James | Dec 30, 2018 | Club, Events, Fans, First Team | 0 comments






After speaking with our supporters at recent matches I would like to make the following statement.

Firstly Glenn has asked me to let you all know that he is currently in America having treatment for burnout but is in constant contact with me in helping with the current restructuring at the club.

Glenn has invested significant time and money since taking ownership of the club and he remains committed to continue with the progress made to date. The facilities the club now have are amongst the best in non league football and we have put the club in a strong position going forward for many years. We have recently had to make changes in order to restructure the club to get a balance in the finances. Glenn is still continuing to finance the club from his own personal wealth, but it needs to come to a point where it can survive within its own means. This is something we have always said we would strive to achieve.

To this end the club is in the process of forming a board including local businessmen and investors who will meet on a regular basis and form a business plan and make decisions in the best interests of the club to ensure that it is sustainable and has a solid footing going forward.

With regards the team, we recognise that recent changes have had an affect on results, but these changes were required and we firmly believe that we still have a very strong squad to compete in the National League South and that once we finalise the squad restructure the team will settle down and the results will come our way.

Our loyal supporters have continued to support us and we are very grateful for your understanding and we wish to reassure you that everything being done is in the best interests of the club. The continued support from you all is key to us in our mission to continue in the dream of one day making it to the football league.
It was never going to happen overnight but we have made big strides so far and we look forward to many more good times going forward.

I am always available to talk to you so if you have any questions please come and speak to me and don’t always believe what you read in the papers. We will be having a fans forum at the end of January and it will be our intention to hold one every quarter going forward.

If there are any significant statements to make we will keep our fans involved as always.

See you all at the AGP on Tuesday!!!

Dan Groves

Chairman

Billericay Town FC


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2018)

What the heck is "treatment for burnout"?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 30, 2018)

editor said:


> What the heck is "treatment for burnout"?



'Exhaustion' aka 'personal problems '


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 30, 2018)

Occupational burnout - Wikipedia


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 31, 2018)

editor said:


> What the heck is "treatment for burnout"?


Stress, whatever...private treatment for mental health problems, I would suggest.


----------



## Son of Roy (Dec 31, 2018)

editor said:


> What the heck is "treatment for burnout"?



AKA smoking drugs.


----------



## pitchfork (Dec 31, 2018)

Maybe he is like Pablo Escobar and burning his millions to keep warm (burnout!)


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2018)

He's made it in Asia!

Miljonääri Glenn Tamplin pyörittää sirkusta brittifutiksen seitsemännellä sarjatasolla - Asialinja.com


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 31, 2018)

Finland


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 31, 2018)

Cyclodunc said:


> Finland


Well, that’s what I thought.


----------



## David Davies (Jan 3, 2019)

HELVETICVS said:


> Well, the Liquidator's words are best to look at - in the attached images embedded in post.
> 
> But - TL,DR :
> 
> ...



Just catching up on this tread: the bankruptcy threshold increased from £750 to £5,000 in October 2015, so do they owe more than £5,000 is the real test.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 12, 2019)

On a lighter note Bill & Ricky 1 Chippenham Town 2 today. The attendance given on Football Web Pages was 4,582 which seems a bit unlikely! Perhaps Glenn is back and in charge of the turnstiles!

Billericay Town v Chippenham Town

To be fair the BTFC website gives 922.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

Latest news from the land of the mural



> *Billericay Town have parted company with manager Dean Brennan.*
> 
> The National League South side are 13 points adrift of leaders Torquay United and have lost five of their last six league games.
> 
> ...



Billericay Town sack manager Dean Brennan


----------



## Cat Daisy (Jan 16, 2019)

editor said:


> Latest news from the land of the mural
> 
> 
> 
> Billericay Town sack manager Dean Brennan



Cometh the hour, cometh the man (again)?


----------



## YTC (Jan 16, 2019)

they backed the manager 2 days ago. Fine work.


----------



## Blitzwalker (Jan 16, 2019)

YTC said:


> they backed the manager 2 days ago. Fine work.


The return of Daddy Pig?


----------



## gnar182 (Jan 16, 2019)

lol


----------



## Emmbeee (Jan 16, 2019)

The day after beating league opposition (Southend) in the county Cup 6-2. Cruel.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 16, 2019)

YTC said:


> they backed the manager 2 days ago. Fine work.


Sums up the club in a nutshell. Harry Wheeler is available since getting the sack at Maidstone.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 16, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> New manager Dean Brennan from Hemel Hempstead. I wonder if he is being paid less than the Billericay players? A Tenner says he'll be gone before the end of October.



I'll owe the 12th man a tenner then. I was half right though, a bit of fortune teller you might say? Well OK it was obvious. Who will be the next joker to manage the circus? In time all things return their natural level !!!


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 16, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Sums up the club in a nutshell. Harry Wheeler is available since getting the sack at Maidstone.



Yeah but Glenn is in re-hab, er I mean burn-out recovery so the new joint owner may have other ideas.


----------



## bkbk (Jan 18, 2019)

Very Brent


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 18, 2019)

He's been watching the film 'the Blues Brothers'. It's not a band Glenn, it's a football club.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Very Brent



Why's there a cross on that?


----------



## liamdhfc (Jan 18, 2019)

And now Wheeler is back in charge.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 18, 2019)

With O'Hara as player / assistant coach.


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 18, 2019)

liamdhfc said:


> And now Wheeler is back in charge.


This will be genuinely interesting to watch. Even though he hasn't been gone long he is now largely inheriting someone else's squad. That was the case at Maidstone too and it went so well that he'll probably be lynched next time he turns up at the Gallagher.


----------



## bkbk (Jan 18, 2019)

They also signed two players from Maidstone last week who by all accounts openly disliked Wheeler.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Why's there a cross on that?


Someone told him that the club will be a cross he'll have to bear for the rest of his life. He's taken it a bit too literal..


----------



## bkbk (Jan 18, 2019)

I don't really understand what's going on there any longer tbh. I know it always been fairly baffling but at least it was driven off largesse. That was the constant. 

This season they've gone full time, then looked to be cutting the wage bill and shedding weight across the club, now they're bringing in some big guns again and paying fees to do so.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 18, 2019)

Clearly Bill & Ricky needed to reduce their rediculous player wages because they are not getting the numbers through the turnstiles. Their league position adjusted accordingly.
It seems to me Glenn's strategy (pissing about) has resulting in them losing their prized asset Jake Robinson! I reckon the fans will be so pleased he is coming back from the US with the latest re-hab positive thinking therapy advice.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Why's there a cross on that?



He's on a mission from God, isn't he?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 18, 2019)

bkbk said:


> I don't really understand what's going on there any longer tbh. I know it always been fairly baffling but at least it was driven off largesse. That was the constant.
> 
> This season they've gone full time, then looked to be cutting the wage bill and shedding weight across the club, now they're bringing in some big guns again and paying fees to do so.



Something of an up and down approach.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 18, 2019)

iamwithnail said:


> He's on a mission from God, isn't he?


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 18, 2019)

GT statement.....263 words and one full stop:

_“I am delighted to say even though I have been away from my family and friends for months, I have been in regular contact with the club, I wish Dean and Stuart all the best but needed to make the change, it was made well aware that me and Harry had our differences that resulted in Harry leaving the club, we have spoken at length and what happened is in the past and I’m so pleased that he has returned to finish the job he started and is joined by Jamie who was worked hard completing his coaching badges and I know will give 110% in his first coaching role working alongside Harry, Jamie still has plenty to give on the pitch so will return as a player/coach and will play a massive part on and off the pitch as we look to push to get back into the play-off places.
There has been a lot of changes at the club recently, some that didn’t please everyone but needed to happen to ultimately make Billericay a self-sustainable club, something we are very close to achieving, one thing I know is important for the community and long term supporters of the club, I have been out here doing a lot of researching and spending time with some amazing people and I am so excited to return and share with you what I have been working so tirelessly on and has kept me away from my home and the club for so long, trust me I’m coming back with a bang,
See you soon, GT”_


----------



## scousedom (Jan 18, 2019)

bkbk said:


> I don't really understand what's going on there any longer tbh. I know it always been fairly baffling but at least it was driven off largesse. That was the constant.
> 
> This season they've gone full time, then looked to be cutting the wage bill and shedding weight across the club, now they're bringing in some big guns again and paying fees to do so.



Glenn, and thence Billericay, had a cashflow problem.

Glenn went to America.

Glenn no longer has a cashflow problem.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jan 18, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> GT statement.....263 words and one full stop:
> 
> _“I am delighted to say even though I have been away from my family and friends for months, I have been in regular contact with the club, I wish Dean and Stuart all the best but needed to make the change, it was made well aware that me and Harry had our differences that resulted in Harry leaving the club, we have spoken at length and what happened is in the past and I’m so pleased that he has returned to finish the job he started and is joined by Jamie who was worked hard completing his coaching badges and I know will give 110% in his first coaching role working alongside Harry, Jamie still has plenty to give on the pitch so will return as a player/coach and will play a massive part on and off the pitch as we look to push to get back into the play-off places.
> There has been a lot of changes at the club recently, some that didn’t please everyone but needed to happen to ultimately make Billericay a self-sustainable club, something we are very close to achieving, one thing I know is important for the community and long term supporters of the club, I have been out here doing a lot of researching and spending time with some amazing people and I am so excited to return and share with you what I have been working so tirelessly on and has kept me away from my home and the club for so long, trust me I’m coming back with a bang,
> See you soon, GT”_




When you're off you tits, you very rarely stop for breath.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2019)

If you can give 110%, why can't you 125%?


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 18, 2019)

bkbk said:


>




Why have they got a Stars & Stripes flag on Parkhurst prison?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 18, 2019)

editor said:


> If you can give 110%, why can't you 125%?


What is the most percent you can give? Can it keep rising like, for example, a weightlifting world record? Or level of protection for sunblock? I'm sure Factor 20 used to be the maximum, but now there's Factor 50.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> What is the most percent you can give? Can it keep rising like, for example, a weightlifting world record? Or level of protection for sunblock? I'm sure Factor 20 used to be the maximum, but now there's Factor 50.


110% sounds lazy to me when you could give 150% or even more.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 19, 2019)

It's #Tamplinomics. If you conduct your life in a unethical and illegal way and don't pay income tax, allegedly, you can make 1110% more money than everyone else. This principal can be applied to anything. For example "bar person, please pour more than a pint of beer into this pint glass".

Hence the the saying 'is the glass 0% empty, or 100% full, or 110% full'. A measure of optimism.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 19, 2019)

editor said:


> 110% sounds lazy to me when you could give 150% or even more.



Performance enhancing substances?


----------



## HELVETICVS (Jan 19, 2019)

bkbk said:


>




Interesting. Just saw this after checking today's scores.

Google Maps

The second flagpole, not holding anything in the Veiny One's photo, was added during Fall, 2018. The Vain One is pictured outside the East wing of the entrance block, in front of the porch.

The key details are the green windows and green upright wooden shingles on each building. You should note that in the addled one's photograph, the trees in the background are deciduous and the sky is clearly that of a desert's, with high and nebulous clouds.

Comments have been sought, I understand, for several months.
Well, it's in the desert.

For those on Fleet Street:

Prescott House Recovery Center
214 North Arizona Avenue, Prescott AZ 86301
1-866-425-HOPE [i.e. 4673]

Run by Hope Ministries.
www.prescotthouse.com

The Veiny One's overly-masculine approach is apparently under treatment.
Extended care for men

www.twitter.com/prescotthouseaz/

Given that he's under investigation by two different Constabularies, HMRC and the Insolvency Service, hiding out in a small town in the desert for a while probably makes sense to the addled mind.

For those that call it 'hate' [apparently not knowing the definition of the word] or mere speculation, I happen to know for a fact that the foregoing is true and correct.

I trust that The Vain One finds the accommodation very different from Chase Meadows, in all its vulgarity, however :
2018 Prescott House Pamphlet

Their Venn diagram makes clear why he's in this particular part of the desert.


The foregoing all being upon the public record.
For those of you who may have an issue with my having published, see before and below.

I make no further comment upon treatment - good on you, Your Vaininess, for recognising your problems, albeit long after everyone else - but this arsehole still needs to get the fuck out of the game I love.

Mark Baker - you can tell them that I've not forgotten them.

Robbed DHFC of the Isthmian, IMHO, when it should have been a full-on fairy-tale for the ages.

The Foot-Ball Gods shall still exact their punishments;
ὕβρις, ἄτη, Νέμεσις


----------



## HELVETICVS (Jan 19, 2019)

David Davies said:


> Just catching up on this tread: the bankruptcy threshold increased from £750 to £5,000 in October 2015, so do they owe more than £5,000 is the real test.



OK, so whose sock puppet is David Davies, then?

"_Just catching up on this thread_"
You joined on 30 December 2018 and your sole post on this board is an attempt at correcting a Lawyer who attended a dozen sports-club-related Windings-Up at the Rolls Building and the RCJ in December alone.

The Personal Bankruptcy limit was, as you incorrectly identified, increased to £5,000 some time ago.

However, the Corporate Insolvency threshold remains £750.
BTFC is a Limited Company not an individual, a Legal Person not a Natural Person.

The lower limit applies.

A most curious intervention on the part of the novitiate.

I shall defer to a Redditor upon the subject :


----------



## HELVETICVS (Jan 19, 2019)

HELVETICVS said:


> The key details are the green windows and green upright wooden shingles on each building. You should note that in the addled one's photograph, the trees in the background are deciduous and the sky is clearly that of a desert's, with high and nebulous clouds.



Faster than a speeding 4chan


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2019)

HELVETICVS said:


> Faster than a speeding 4chan
> View attachment 159219


I've absolutely no idea what that post means. Sorry.


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 20, 2019)

HELVETICVS said:


> OK, so whose sock puppet is David Davies, then?
> 
> "_Just catching up on this thread_"
> You joined on 30 December 2018 and your sole post on this board is an attempt at correcting a Lawyer who attended a dozen sports-club-related Windings-Up at the Rolls Building and the RCJ in December alone.
> ...


He's a Dulwich supporter. I'm sure you're right about lots of things but perhaps, if you wanted to draw attention to his long-forgotten post, you could have just said it was inaccurate. Otherwise you look a bit mad.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks like his telly show is happening.
ITV are making a documentary about Billiericay Town and you could be on TV


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 13, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> Looks like his telly show is happening.
> ITV are making a documentary about Billiericay Town and you could be on TV


A desperate attempt to boost attendance figures that have dropped to around 800 for recent matches.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 13, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> A desperate attempt to boost attendance figures that have dropped to around 800 for recent matches.



More to boost his ego by getting his mug on the telly I'd guess.

To be honest though you can see it's potentially quite entertaining TV. Probably not in the way that Tamplin imagines though.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 13, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> More to boost his ego by getting his mug on the telly I'd guess.
> 
> To be honest though you can see it's potentially quite entertaining TV. Probably not in the way that Tamplin imagines though.


He just can't stop meddling. They're on a good run of results since Wheeler returned as manager, but instead of just sitting back and letting him get on with it he has to make it all about himself again. GTFC.


----------



## YTC (Feb 13, 2019)

We know how this is going to end up.


----------



## Lyham (Feb 13, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> More to boost his ego by getting his mug on the telly I'd guess.



His announcement on Twitter was accompanied by a photo of himself, rather than anything to do with the club; so that would be my guess too.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 13, 2019)

YTC said:


> We know how this is going to end up.


I think we've known that from the moment BTFC became GTFC. I'm still sore that he denied me my greatest footballing hope of seeing the Hamlet crowned Isthmian League champions, and at some point Billericay will go into administration or liquidation just like Hornchurch did a fortnight after inflicting our heaviest ever defeat in the 2004/5 FA Cup .


----------



## EDC (Feb 13, 2019)

I wish this bloke would disappear up his own arse once and for all.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 13, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> More to boost his ego by getting his mug on the telly I'd guess.
> 
> To be honest though you can see it's potentially quite entertaining TV. Probably not in the way that Tamplin imagines though.


Its gonna be the Bros documentary of 2019 innit!


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 14, 2019)

1927 said:


> Its gonna be the Bros documentary of 2019 innit!


Matt Goss is basically David St Hubbins of Spïnal Tap.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2019)

Scuffle!

Billericay Town sub accused of attacking 15-year-old boy during half time


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 27, 2019)

editor said:


> Scuffle!
> 
> Billericay Town sub accused of attacking 15-year-old boy during half time



The accounts from supporters in here have not been corroborated, in particular about attacking a minor and a disabled fan.  The Non-League Paper reported this as a fact two weeks back, and published an apology at the weekend for not sufficiently checking the facts.


----------



## SloughRebel (Mar 29, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> The accounts from supporters in here have not been corroborated, in particular about attacking a minor and a disabled fan.  The Non-League Paper reported this as a fact two weeks back, and published an apology at the weekend for not sufficiently checking the facts.



I was at the match and this incident did indeed take place. In fact it was two Billericay players who jumped the fence though only one was involved in the incident. 

The ball went over the fence and a kid was playing with it for no more than a few seconds when the Billericay player decided to jump the fence. Immediately and aggressively going after the boy. It was at the same time as the majority of fans were moving round to swap ends, so several people were able to step between the player and the boy. It took at least five minutes to calm the player with stewards being involved eventually walking him down the tunnel. 

With several stewards involved and cctv there is plenty of evidence.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> The accounts from supporters in here have not been corroborated, in particular about attacking a minor and a disabled fan.  The Non-League Paper reported this as a fact two weeks back, and published an apology at the weekend for not sufficiently checking the facts.


Their story was in fact a non story and they appeared to have done nothing substantial to have checked the facts for themselves.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2019)

So a 1-3 home thumping by Hampton shunts Billericay down to 9th place and their crowds continue to fall far short of expectations too, with 829 there today.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 6, 2019)

editor said:


> So a 1-3 home thumping by Hampton shunts Billericay down to 9th place and their crowds continue to fall far short of expectations too, with 829 there today.


But at least they don't attract the wrong sort of supporters, like women and children, otherwise their attendances would be as big as ours.


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 6, 2019)

editor said:


> So a 1-3 home thumping by Hampton shunts Billericay down to 9th place and their crowds continue to fall far short of expectations too, with 829 there today.


They ended up with the man mountain that is Danny Waldren in goal. Massive banter.


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 6, 2019)

Definitely going to Maidstone v Billericay next season!!! Might even go to the bookies and have a little bet


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 7, 2019)

829 #justsaying


----------



## EDC (Apr 7, 2019)

It’s wrong to gloat about other clubs attendances.  Where were the other 2500 earlier this season at Tooting?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 7, 2019)

EDC said:


> It’s wrong to gloat about other clubs attendances.  Where were the other 2500 earlier this season at Tooting?



Correct. We need to wait for Billericay to go bust. 

Bust means bust. 

The 2500 were in their homes in East Dulwich or going for brunch.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2019)

EDC said:


> It’s wrong to gloat about other clubs attendances.  Where were the other 2500 earlier this season at Tooting?


It's also wrong to brag loudly about massive attendances that are never going to materialise.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 7, 2019)

editor said:


> It's also wrong to brag loudly about massive attendances that are never going to materialise.


Two wrongs don’t make a right...


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Two wrongs don’t make a right...


Good job I wasn't offering that as an argument.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 7, 2019)

EDC said:


> It’s wrong to gloat about other clubs attendances.  Where were the other 2500 earlier this season at Tooting?


Billericay aren't playing 8 miles away in someone else's ground. Personally I don't really care what their attendance figures are, and 829 is comparable to what other play-off contenders like Bath, Chelmsford and Wealdstone are getting; but those are stable clubs with a loyal long term support. We're in the final month of the season, Billericay are pushing for promotion via the play-offs, and 829 is well below their own seasonal average. Nothing about the club appears stable and you can't plan or budget sensibly for the long term if large numbers of supporters are suddenly going missing.

It remains to be seen whether our own club can sustain the attendance figures of recent months, but those who've flocked back can hardly be accused of glory hunting when we've been in a relegation battle ever since our return, and given how our attendances have risen steadily over a 10 year period I find it quite annoying for our own longer-term supporters to question the loyalty and commitment of those who've discovered the club more recently. The newcomers deserve a bit more respect. We get enough sneering remarks from outside the club without those inside it reinforcing the narrative.

If I was a Billericay fan I'd be very worried about a number of aspects of the club. Thankfully I'm not. Hopefully they won't go bust, but I reckon it's only a matter of time before they're back in the Isthmian League with their financial doping predecessors Margate and Whitehawk, playing in front of 300 again, and I for one intend to gloat when it happens because they've made their bed and can bloody well lie in it, having cheated our club out of the Isthmian Championship along the way thanks to huge quantities of cash from highly dubious sources.


----------



## EDC (Apr 8, 2019)

I know how you feel, as A Chelsea fan I'm sick to death of Man City and their dodgy money, I'm praying for the day they crash and burn.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 8, 2019)

EDC said:


> I know how you feel, as A Chelsea fan I'm sick to death of Man City and their dodgy money, I'm praying for the day they crash and burn.


lol good to see a Chelski fan with a sense of humour


----------



## Jimbob73 (Apr 9, 2019)

This is ironic right? Please tell me it is and I'm just missing the joke



EDC said:


> I know how you feel, as A Chelsea fan I'm sick to death of Man City and their dodgy money, I'm praying for the day they crash and burn.


----------



## EDC (Apr 9, 2019)

Deadly serious mate.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 10, 2019)

Christ


----------



## JimW (Apr 27, 2019)

Dropping out the play-offs as things stand


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2019)

JimW said:


> Dropping out the play-offs as things stand


_What _a shame.


----------



## scousedom (Apr 27, 2019)

If they go up though, we don’t have to put up with them. Someone else’s problem. Genuinely torn. Feel similarly about Concord and Woking, mind.


----------



## scousedom (Apr 27, 2019)

1,109 to see them in their biggest game of the season today.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2019)

scousedom said:


> If they go up though, we don’t have to put up with them. Someone else’s problem. Genuinely torn. Feel similarly about Concord and Woking, mind.


I think I'd enjoy Woking getting promoted but then having a thoroughly wretched season where they lose every game and their delightful fanbase dwindles right down. I never want to go their shitty ground again or have them - and their segregation - at Champion Hill.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2019)

scousedom said:


> 1,109 to see them in their biggest game of the season today.


Well, it's not like there was much at stake today


----------



## Taper (Apr 27, 2019)

Well at least they have Brexit.


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 27, 2019)

Rickety Bill miss the play-off places.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2019)

After all that money and all that bragging......


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 27, 2019)

Back of the net.


----------



## bkbk (Apr 27, 2019)

Wallop


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 27, 2019)

Yeah but they've got a great Muriel eh?


----------



## Emmbeee (Apr 27, 2019)

Icing on the cake would be a transfer to the National North next season for Ricky


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Son of Roy (May 5, 2019)

BILLERICAY Town boss Harry Wheeler believes too many players in his side are ‘not good enough’ after missing out on the National League South play-offs. 

The bloke who got sacked then went to Maidstone and got them relegated, then went back. Why did he sign those players then? Surely Glenn must be thinking about sacking him again?

Billericay Town boss Harry Wheeler: Too many of our players are not good enough

A team that pays part of their players wages in cash to cheat the league fair play rules.


----------



## StephenMac (May 5, 2019)

Not been the best of seasons for young Harry. Doesn't seem big on taking responsibility for anything.


----------



## cambelt (May 15, 2019)

Interesting interview with Dean Brennan
Audioboom / 10th May 2019 - Brennan on Hemel, Billericay & Kingstonian, Brighouse Town Play-off winners but losers, Tonbridge Angels hit super-play-offs


----------



## Son of Roy (May 24, 2019)

Summary - Brennan said he signed a 3 year contract. The remit was to reduce the players wage bill at the end of the season. But then they didn't have money to pay the players wages for the FA cup game against Chesterfield. Then he was told to cut costs immediately and they sold Inman & Robinson. The players were not getting paid on time. Dan Groves sacked Brennan and he never heard from Glenn who was having treatment in the US. The budget would have to be reduced next season [but looking at the Ricay website lots of the squad have been retained]. Resigned from the Kingstonian job due to a family problem.

So the Billericay financial situation was not so different from ours when you looked behind the scenes.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 24, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Summary - Brennan said he signed a 3 year contract. The remit was to reduce the players wage bill at the end of the season. But then they didn't have money to pay the players wages for the FA cup game against Chesterfield. Then he was told to cut costs immediately and they sold Inman & Robinson. The players were not getting paid on time. Dan Groves sacked Brennan and he never heard from Glenn who was having treatment in the US. The budget would have to be reduced next season [but looking at the Ricay website lots of the squad have been retained]. Resigned from the Kingstonian job due to a family problem.
> 
> So the Billericay financial situation was not so different from ours when you looked behind the scenes.


So the level of spending that cheated us out of the Isthmian Championship wasn't even sustainable for the short term with Tamplin still in charge. I thought theNational League was supposed to put clubs under strict scrutiny for this sort of thing? We were only awarded a conditional licence to join (since upgraded to unconditional) and Gateshead have had their licence revoked today.


----------



## gnar182 (May 24, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> So the level of spending that cheated us out of the Isthmian Championship wasn't even sustainable for the short term with Tamplin still in charge. I thought theNational League was supposed to put clubs under strict scrutiny for this sort of thing? We were only awarded a conditional licence to join (since upgraded to unconditional) and Gateshead have had their licence revoked today.



We weren’t cheated out of anything....

We didn’t win in 6 games between January and March in winnable games,  Billericay were *not* to blame for that..


----------



## Pink Panther (May 24, 2019)

gnar182 said:


> We weren’t cheated out of anything....
> 
> We didn’t win in 6 games between January and March in winnable games,  Billericay were *not* to blame for that..


Well, if you think the way Billericay have gone about chasing success by spending ridiculous amounts of money, even though it's clearly unsustainable, is acceptable then fine. Personally I don't, it's a form cheating in my eyes.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 24, 2019)

gnar182 said:


> We weren’t cheated out of anything....
> 
> We didn’t win in 6 games between January and March in winnable games,  Billericay were *not* to blame for that..



I agree to an extent, but equally if Billericay had a sustainable budget that wasn't supplied by highly dubious activities by a criminal, then maybe they wouldn't have had a squad capable of clocking up more points than we did.


----------



## Son of Roy (May 25, 2019)

gnar182 said:


> We weren’t cheated out of anything....
> 
> We didn’t win in 6 games between January and March in winnable games,  Billericay were *not* to blame for that..



We got enough points (95) to win the Championship. Dorking got 93 points and won it by 22 points this year. Havant won it with 94 points in 2016/17. Billericay have been paying half the player wages in cash to cheat the league financial rules. I too don't think that was fair.

Reference Whitehawk and Hornchurch btw.


----------



## Aldaniti (Jul 9, 2019)

TheSteelTeam.com a new sponsor, wonder who owns them?


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jul 9, 2019)

Archie Tamplin played the second half for Billericay at the weekend,  are we at the stage where the owner is instructing the manager to play his own son?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 9, 2019)

That’s not exactly unprecedented in non league football, and if it was at the weekend then that would have been a charity game.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 9, 2019)

Aldaniti said:


> TheSteelTeam.com a new sponsor, wonder who owns them?


THE STEEL TEAM LIMITED - Officers (free information from Companies House)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 9, 2019)

Nivag said:


> THE STEEL TEAM LIMITED - Officers (free information from Companies House)


And last season we were sponsored by...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 9, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And last season we were sponsored by...


The point being you get sponsorship by people who you know. I really couldn’t care less who sponsors other clubs in our division. That’s for them to sort out for themselves.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jul 9, 2019)

Archie Tamplin came on again for Billericay tonight v Southend. I'm going to shut up now, he'll probably score a hat trick against us next season


----------



## Emmbeee (Jul 10, 2019)

Wasn't Archie basically the reason Glenn bought the club.


----------



## 3010 (Jul 10, 2019)

This one’s for you Bugpowder Dust


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 10, 2019)

3010 said:


> This one’s for you Bugpowder Dust




Truly vomit inducing.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 11, 2019)

That's a lot of pressure for a young kid


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 11, 2019)

When I first clicked play I thought “Ah that’s sweet!” proud parent & all that then the first shot by the kids is a grass cutter bobbling wide of the far post and the giggles began.


----------



## scousedom (Jul 11, 2019)

3010 said:


> This one’s for you Bugpowder Dust



That’s today’s earworm sorted then.


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 12, 2019)

London 2012 & Heather Small’s voice gave me goose bumps. Going to take a while to unsee Tamplin minor so better dig this out PDQ


----------



## 3010 (Jul 12, 2019)

Glenn (over)confident again this year:


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2019)

3010 said:


> Glenn (over)confident again this year:



It's really not normal for a business owner to film themselves in this way.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jul 12, 2019)

Makes me think of the Kinks song "I'm an ape man I'm ape ape man. I'm an ape man". Perhaps someone could edit the video and add the music?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 12, 2019)

editor said:


> It's really not normal for a business owner to film themselves in this way.


It's like David Brent on a weight-training programme.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jul 18, 2019)

So BTFC have signed Gavin Gunning (Forest Green), Douglas Loft (Shrewsbury) and Craig Robson (Barnet). Glenn reckons they are going to piss the league and he'll be dancing on the pitch when they get promoted.
I'd like to recite two quotes. One is from the film True Grit, the other was by Kevin Keegan......guess?


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> So BTFC have signed Gavin Gunning (Forest Green), Douglas Loft (Shrewsbury) and Craig Robson (Barnet). Glenn reckons they are going to piss the league and he'll be dancing on the pitch when they get promoted.
> I'd like to recite two quotes. One is from the film True Grit, the other was by Kevin Keegan......guess?





> You make me a stranger
> That's what time can do
> Baby you mean ev'rything to me
> Darling there's no danger
> ...


----------



## Scolly (Jul 18, 2019)

I have a copy of this track, might play in the club bar Saturday .... it's a huge hit in parts of Hamburg


----------



## all to nah (Jul 18, 2019)

Scolly said:


> I have a copy of this track, might play in the club bar Saturday .... it's a huge hit in parts of Hamburg



Indeed, it is!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 18, 2019)

Scolly said:


> I have a copy of this track, might play in the club bar Saturday .... it's a huge hit in parts of Hamburg


Are we trying to drive people away from that bar? First the price rises and now this.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 19, 2019)

Please don’t play that song


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 19, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> Please don’t play that song


Or put a quid on the price of the cheap lager.


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 19, 2019)

So BTFC have signed Gavin Gunning (Forest Green), Douglas Loft (Shrewsbury) and Craig Robson (Barnet). Glenn reckons they are going to piss the league and he'll be dancing on the pitch when they get promoted.
I'd like to recite two quotes. One is from the film True Grit, the other was by Kevin Keegan......guess?[/QUOTE]
True Grit?


----------



## Son of Roy (Jul 19, 2019)

No not that one. From the original film True Grit (with John Wayne) the quote was '_*I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat m*_*an' *and Kevin Kevin Keegan said '_*I'd looove it if we beat em' *_referring to Newcastle's premiership battle with Man Utd.


----------



## EDC (Jul 20, 2019)

Pathetic.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 22, 2019)

Looks like they’ve signed Wes Thomas, who was released by Grimsby after a bust-up with the manager. He was Town’s top scorer last season, not that that accolade was particularly difficult.


----------



## pinknblue (Jul 22, 2019)

EDC said:


> View attachment 178042 Pathetic.



What a pair of morons! They'd be dangerous if they had a second brain cell between them


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 26, 2019)

Annoyingly they've signed Matt Rhead from Lincoln. Not sure he has anything like 90 minutes in him these days but he'll be very hard to handle for defenders at this level.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 26, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Annoyingly they've signed Matt Rhead from Lincoln. Not sure he has anything like 90 minutes in him these days but he'll be very hard to handle for defenders at this level.



We need to setup a new steel company DHFC steel!


----------



## scousedom (Jul 26, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> We need to setup a new steel company DHFC steel!


Pink Steel has quite a ring to it.


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 26, 2019)

Seen suggestions on Twitter that they’re signing Wes Thomas from Grimsby as well.

Undoubtedly good signings at this level, and likely to be more effective than the likes of Pennant and Konchesky, but they’ll still be on decent wages to be tempted to drop down from the League - I therefore fear for Glenn’s desire for financial sustainability, and the Billericay branch of Rymans ability to keep up with the demand for brown envelopes.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 26, 2019)

Lazy Llama said:


> Looks like they’ve signed Wes Thomas, who was released by Grimsby after a bust-up with the manager. He was Town’s top scorer last season, not that that accolade was particularly difficult.





AveryDave said:


> Seen suggestions on Twitter that they’re signing Wes Thomas from Grimsby as well.


Yeah, this was the Tweet about Wes, first letter of each line...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 26, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Annoyingly they've signed Matt Rhead from Lincoln. Not sure he has anything like 90 minutes in him these days but he'll be very hard to handle for defenders at this level.


They've paid a transfer fee for a 35 year old and he only signed a new contract for Lincoln in April, and apparently he lives at Stoke-on-Trent.  How much must they be paying him to induce him to drop three levels?  I thought the National League was supposed to have criteria governing the financial structure and spending of clubs? Did our officials get anywhere at the League AGM with raising the matter of other clubs evading taxes on players' wages, as was suggested at the open supporters' meeting?  I really hope HMRC catches up with this shyster and it all goes spectacularly pear-shaped.

Why Matt Rhead is using Teddy Sheringham as inspiration


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 26, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> They've paid a transfer fee for a 35 year old and he only signed a new contract for Lincoln in April, and apparently he lives at Stoke-on-Trent.  How much must they be paying him to induce him to drop three levels?  I thought the National League was supposed to have criteria governing the financial structure and spending of clubs? Did our officials get anywhere at the League AGM with raising the matter of other clubs evading taxes on players' wages, as was suggested at the open supporters' meeting?  I really hope HMRC catches up with this shyster and it all goes spectacularly pear-shaped.
> 
> Why Matt Rhead is using Teddy Sheringham as inspiration



Yeah it must be a lot. He nearly left Lincoln over the distance to Stoke and stayed after an agreement he could train there some of the week, so it's a big thing for him, and Billericay is twice as far. Some rumours of the fee being around £100k, I'd take that with a pinch of salt but it seems to be not insubstantial.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 26, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah it must be a lot. He nearly left Lincoln over the distance to Stoke and stayed after an agreement he could train there some of the week, so it's a big thing for him, and Billericay is twice as far. Some rumours of the fee being around £100k, I'd take that with a pinch of salt but it seems to be not insubstantial.


You never hear of anyone in our division paying a fee of any size these days.  The last one I can remember was Bi££ericay paying Hemel Hempstead £22k for Jake Robinson the week before the transfer deadline in March 2017 in a desperate attempt to gatecrash the promotion play-offs from mid-table.  They could have had him for nothing 6 weeks later and they missed the play-offs anyway.


----------



## HFCJohn (Jul 26, 2019)

Lazy Llama said:


> Yeah, this was the Tweet about Wes, first letter of each line...




He put pen to paper in Hendon's bar on Tuesday night before our friendly with them. His weekly wage alone is approximately a third more than our entire bill for a week.

Some interesting other bits came out from Harry Wheeler as well which I'll pass onto Blitzwalker next week and you can ask him at your liberty when you next see him.

There's absolutely nothing sustainable about their budget this season and I firmly suspect at some point, once again, Tamplin's going to have a bit of a hissy fit.

They weren't that good on Tuesday - granted they had one or two trialists playing. Still very predictable and direct though, certainly beatable.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 26, 2019)

HFCJohn said:


> He put pen to paper in Hendon's bar on Tuesday night before our friendly with them. His weekly wage alone is approximately a third more than our entire bill for a week.
> 
> Some interesting other bits came out from Harry Wheeler as well which I'll pass onto Blitzwalker next week and you can ask him at your liberty when you next see him.
> 
> ...



How Harry Wheeler seems to maintain this illusion that he is actually a good manager is truly beyond me.


----------



## HFCJohn (Jul 26, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> How Harry Wheeler seems to maintain this illusion that he is actually a good manager is truly beyond me.



Didn't his ill-fated spell at Maidstone go some way to dispelling that illusion?


----------



## Emmbeee (Jul 26, 2019)

Harry Wheeler is incredibly good at doing what he's told.
Giving Archie Tamplin 90 mins on Tuesday for example.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 26, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> How Harry Wheeler seems to maintain this illusion that he is actually a good manager is truly beyond me.


Does he? I've never heard anyone outside Billericay suggest he's a good manager, although given the likely level of interference it may be hard to judge. He certainly didn't win many friends or admirers during his bizarre sojourn at Maidstone last season.


----------



## JimW (Jul 27, 2019)

Took Gavin Gunning from us as well, not known as "Mad Gav" for nothing. Got a red in our playoff semi, tho tbf unlike many he's had, was a bit harsh. Would also be a grade above the league despite that and on a decent whack.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 27, 2019)

JimW said:


> Took Gavin Gunning from us as well, not known as "Mad Gav" for nothing. Got a red in our playoff semi, tho tbf unlike many he's had, was a bit harsh. Would also be a grade above the league despite that and on a decent whack.


I don't really know much about these people they're signing from Football league clubs.  I didn't realise just how many players they've signed this summer until someone listed them all on another messageboard.  On paper they look to have a stronger squad than Havant.  If Paul Doswell was their manager, or to pick someone as an example who's actually available Steve King, you'd have them as clear favourites.  But managers like that would never work for a clueless lunatic who can't stop interfering.

Alright Hamlet got Gavin Tomlin when he dropped out of League football and he was superb for over a year until he broke his leg, but he'd reached a natural end to that full-time professional phase of his career; he dropped another three divisions when he left us for Cray Valley, scored frequently and was a key player in their run to the Vase Final and winning the Kent League.  Wholesale recruitment including the inducement of three or more players to leave Football League clubs by offering silly money is using a sledgehammer to crack a nut.  Even if as individuals they're fully committed and professional in their attitude there's all sorts that can go wrong.  They're wasting their talent for a start and (in different ways) I think it can be as challenging to drop two or three levels as it would be for someone from this division to adapt to playing in the Football League.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 27, 2019)

"winning the Kent League" ... Showing your age there my son. It stopped being called that in 2013 & is the SCEFL, the Southern Counties East Football League.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 27, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> "winning the Kent League" ... Showing your age there my son. It stopped being called that in 2013 & is the SCEFL, the Southern Counties East Football League.


I'm a traditionalist and that new name is too long, and I get it mixed up with whatever the Sussex League is called these days.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 27, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I'm a traditionalist and that new name is too long, and I get it mixed up with whatever the Sussex League is called these days.


Sussex County League is the same initials as the new one...Southern Combination League. Rumoured to be so they didn’t have to order new ties & blazer badges!


----------



## Aldaniti (Jul 29, 2019)

Nivag said:


> THE STEEL TEAM LIMITED - Officers (free information from Companies House)


Fellow Director(s) of AGP.

Dulwich Steel Structures. DH Steel. Definitely has a ring to it.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 29, 2019)

Aldaniti said:


> Fellow Director(s) of AGP.
> 
> Dulwich Steel Structures. DH Steel. Definitely has a ring to it.


DHPD Ltd..... oh no, we've already had that.


----------



## Emmbeee (Jul 29, 2019)

AGP Erections limited!


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 10, 2019)

Chippenham 2 Billericay 0. The wheels came off again today. Throw a tantrum. Sack the manager. Sell the club. Again!


----------



## Emmbeee (Aug 11, 2019)

I wonder how long before Harry is instructed to start Archie.


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 28, 2019)

Emmbeee said:


> I wonder how long before Harry is instructed to start Archie.



Is he being paid more than the other players? Is it non taxable pocket money? Hemel 3 #rickerty 0


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 14, 2019)

Rumour is Wheeler is on gardening leave and O'Hara has taken over whilst promising to play Archie more.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 14, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Rumour is Wheeler is on gardening leave and O'Hara has taken over whilst promising to play Archie more.


Who could possibly have foreseen that?


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 16, 2019)

Confirmed!


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> Confirmed!



I can't access the full statement. But I'm sure it's great.

Ooops!



Maybe Harry's taken the website with him!


----------



## JimW (Sep 16, 2019)

All right, all right, I'll play your fucking son.


----------



## gnar182 (Sep 16, 2019)

editor said:


> I can't access the full statement. But I'm sure it's great.



FYI if you haven’t seen it yet:

A statement on Billericay's website said: "We can now confirm that Harry Wheeler has been relieved of his duties and has left the club after a recent meeting with the owner.

"Differences of opinion have led to the decision and the owner feels changes needed to be made.

Jamie O’Hara will take control of first team duties *and will look to immediately make his mark by looking at bringing in some young talented academy players *to add to the good experience we have.

"From all at the club we wish Harry all the best for the future and we thank him for all his efforts and successes in his time here."


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 16, 2019)

If young Tamplin was that good he would be with a pro club. National League South is no place for inexperienced Academy boys not used to men's football.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 16, 2019)

liamdhfc said:


> If young Tamplin was that good he would be with a pro club. National League South is no place for inexperienced Academy boys not used to men's football.


Feel a little sorry for him. He's only 16, the poor sod.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 16, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Feel a little sorry for him. He's only 16, the poor sod.



I don't.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 16, 2019)

liamdhfc said:


> If young Tamplin was that good he would be with a pro club. National League South is no place for inexperienced Academy boys not used to men's football.



Even if he did start getting good, I'd want him immediately tested for performance enhancing drugs...


----------



## EDC (Sep 16, 2019)

gnar182 said:


> FYI if you haven’t seen it yet:
> 
> A statement on Billericay's website said: "We can now confirm that Harry Wheeler has been relieved of his duties and has left the club after a recent meeting with the owner.
> 
> ...


Gave away my o’Hara signed Dulwich programme just this morning ☹️


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 16, 2019)

Glen's pre-season strategy was to bring in seasoned pros. After 10 games it's changed  to using academy players. After the 2-2 draw with Oxford on saturday is he going to sack himself and bring back Brennan who is pissing the league with Wealdstone? You are all #effinghaters


----------



## Aldaniti (Sep 17, 2019)

Even for the Ricay circus they have excelled with this sacking and statement.
O’Hara has no integrity and must be terrified. I’m intrigued to find out how his eventual departure will come about?
Wonder if he is still being paid in cash when he is not at home?


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 17, 2019)

Harry Wheeler was a total disaster at Maidstone. 

I watched Dover dismantle his Maidstone "team" at the Crabble over the Christmas period (I think he was shown the door after that).

The atmosphere that day was particularly poisonous, as the Maidstone fans had had more than enough of his bizarre interviews and general dugout cluelessness. Dover were struggling back then too but clearly a division above Maidstone on the day.

Hard to see him getting another coaching gig above the Essex League unless he's drawn out of the Tamblin managerial tombola again in 6 months time.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Sep 18, 2019)

Glenn T has stepped down as Owner and Director..............again


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 18, 2019)

Not sure it's that easy to step down as owner, without either closing the club down or finding someone to take it off his hands. Throwing a sulk almost like someone on some form of comedown and stomping off is easy though.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Sep 18, 2019)

Rumour is that a Glenn Tamplin, local business man, will take over and install young hungry Harry Wheeler as manager  ...


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 18, 2019)

Glenn Tamplin steps down as Billericay Town owner

He may have been selectively quoted, but I find it interesting that he namechecks the visit of television crews as his favourite memory, not the actual football.


----------



## JimW (Sep 18, 2019)

Al Cunningham said:


> Rumour is that a Glenn Tamplin, local business man, will take over and install young hungry Harry Wheeler as manager  ...


Seems unlikely, I read he's a devout Christian so he's most likely your quiet type who likes to do good works out of the limelight.


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 18, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I find it interesting that he namechecks the visit of television crews as his favourite memory, not the actual football.



Probably how I'll look back on this season too


----------



## bkbk (Sep 18, 2019)

https://www.billericaytownfc.co.uk/32560-2/

"Please be assured that the wellbeing and stability of the club is now our primary concern"


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

How can you 'step down' from owning something, anyway? 

If you haven't sold it or given it away, you're still the owner.


----------



## bkbk (Sep 18, 2019)

I suspect all it means is he is not putting in any more cash, if he even has any more to put in.


----------



## JimW (Sep 18, 2019)

At least the new manager can send his son back to the academy.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Sep 18, 2019)

The mural will have to be relocated to his garden


----------



## Roger D (Sep 18, 2019)

I have dealings with a long standing BTFC fan professionally. Last time Glenn looked like he was stepping down, he was aware of a long standing and wealthy fan who was willing to step in and keep the club afloat. Hopefully the fan is still lurking and a viable club emerges out of this situation.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

Roger D said:


> I have dealings with a long standing BTFC fan professionally. Last time Glenn looked like he was stepping down, he was aware of a long standing and wealthy fan who was willing to step in and keep the club afloat. Hopefully the fan is still lurking and a viable club emerges out of this situation.


I think I'd prefer it if they want back to being a normal club whose revenues aren't being artificially inflated by a rich benefactor.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 18, 2019)

Agreed, hence the phrase viable club. I also believe that was the plan.

It's worth noting that October 1st will be the first anniversary of the date our then benefactor was going to liquidate DHFC if no deal had been struck to return to SE22.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> I think I'd prefer it if they want back to being a normal club whose revenues aren't being artificially inflated by a rich benefactor.


I suspect the point is that it will take a rich benefactor to keep them from going bust. The accounts are likely to be a car crash.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 18, 2019)

Obviously all sensible people need to hope Billericay FC cease to exist in entirety and forever.

Scum club. Scum fans. Hanging too good for them.

Fuck off Billericay. The future is ours.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> I suspect the point is that it will take a rich benefactor to keep them from going bust. The accounts are likely to be a car crash.


The let them sink back to a level where they are sustainable without a rich benefactor and build from there.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 18, 2019)

Hopefully Glenn will capitalise his debt - he may as well as there probably aren't many assets to claim against - they don't own the ground. If not, they may well fail. Which will knacker up the income projections of every team et pay them at home.

The forthcoming accounts are likely to show a substantial debt being capitalized at DHFC, as it was when the initial limited company was founded.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> The let them sink back to a level where they are sustainable without a rich benefactor and build from there.


I'm not talking about somebody maintaining a presumably ridiculous budget, I'm talking about somebody being able to stop the club from going bust if and when the shit hits the fan. I'd rather they were able to keep going as a club, as I would be with any club, rather than have to start from scratch.

There are plenty of decent Billericay supporters, we've talked to them. Call me a communist but I don't get my jollies from clubs going out of business, no matter how much of a whopper their former owner might have been.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> I'm not talking about somebody maintaining a presumably ridiculous budget, I'm talking about somebody being able to stop the club from going bust if and when the shit hits the fan. I'd rather they were able to keep going as a club, as I would be with any club, rather than have to start from scratch.
> 
> There are plenty of decent Billericay supporters, we've talked to them. Call me a communist but I don't get my jollies from clubs going out of business, no matter how much of a whopper their former owner might have been.


That's pretty much what I was saying. If they have to lose players because they don't have the money to pay them, then let the club get relegated a couple of times until they find a sustainable level and rebuild from there. 

Before it turned into a circus, I had a couple of enjoyable trips to Billericay and I certainly wouldn't want to see the club go bust.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> That's pretty much what I was saying. If they have to lose players because they don't have the money to pay them, then let the club get relegated a couple of times until they find a sustainable level and rebuild from there.
> 
> Before it turned into a circus, I had a couple of enjoyable trips to Billericay and I certainly wouldn't want to see the club go bust.


You can't just lose contracted players though, you have to pay them off. If Tampz isn't going to stump up for that and whatever other creditors there are then they are in all kinds of trouble. Would also be surprising if there aren't all kinds of funky ways that he's put money into the club which will need addressing.

I fear there'll be an AFC Billericay (if the supporters can be arsed) plying their trade in the Essex Senior League and possibly groundless before too long. Pretty crap trade off for three years of being a laughing stock and a solitary promotion.


----------



## supersafari (Sep 18, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Glenn Tamplin steps down as Billericay Town owner
> 
> He may have been selectively quoted, but I find it interesting that he namechecks the visit of television crews as his favourite memory, not the actual football.



Very telling and extremely on brand for Tamps. I almost feel sorry for Billericay’s fans. But then I remember how the fawning simpletons denied this was always an inevitability...


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 18, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> You can't just lose contracted players though, you have to pay them off. If Tampz isn't going to stump up for that and whatever other creditors there are then they are in all kinds of trouble. Would also be surprising if there aren't all kinds of funky ways that he's put money into the club which will need addressing.
> 
> I fear there'll be an AFC Billericay (if the supporters can be arsed) plying their trade in the Essex Senior League and possibly groundless before too long. Pretty crap trade off for three years of being a laughing stock and a solitary promotion.



They won't be arsed and you won't see any buckets asking for money either, any effort to save a club will be too much for the Essex scum.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> They won't be arsed and you won't see any buckets asking for money either, any effort to save a club will be too much for the Essex scum.


Oh.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2019)

supersafari said:


> Very telling and extremely on brand for Tamps. I almost feel sorry for Billericay’s fans. But then I remember how the fawning simpletons denied this was always an inevitability...


Try talking to some of them, rather than generalising based on a handful of headbangers. Life, eh.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

supersafari said:


> Very telling and extremely on brand for Tamps. I almost feel sorry for Billericay’s fans. But then I remember how the fawning simpletons denied this was always an inevitability...


I'll never forget the speed in which their stadium emptied out with ten minutes still to go when we beat them 2-0. The real fans stayed and the gloryhunters were off like a shot. 







Dulwich Hamlet exact sweet revenge on moneybags Billericay in enthralling 2-0 away win


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> I'll never forget the speed in which their stadium emptied out with ten minutes still to go when we beat them 2-0. The real fans stayed and the gloryhunters were off like a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only ones that stayed are the ones that had to wait for a train. Billericay have 150 "real" fans and they did diddly squat to stand up to Tamplin.

Nearly every other club has someone on the right side of history. For example, those boycotting St Albans due to the price increases.

Billericay FC not so much.

Scum FC.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 18, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Try talking to some of them, rather than generalising based on a handful of headbangers. Life, eh.


Don't forget B.I.G is an Essex man. He knows their mindset!


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 18, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Don't forget B.I.G is an Essex man. He knows their mindset!



Exactly.


----------



## orient slacker (Sep 18, 2019)

Lol. This is so Tamplin. Muriel update will be required to show anxious staff and fans begging Glenn to reconsider when he’s changed his mind again in a day or 2. Probably.


----------



## bkbk (Sep 18, 2019)

talkSPORT

Interview from this morning with O'Hara begins with just after the 19th minute mark. Will give it a listen later.


----------



## supersafari (Sep 18, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Try talking to some of them, rather than generalising based on a handful of headbangers. Life, eh.



We did! They were rather vitriolic and happy to ignore the writing on the wall (I can’t recall any ‘Ricay fans openly expressing their distaste over any of his listless embarrassments, or more seriously, his rather obvious criminality). I wouldn’t go as far as this Mr. Big character... I’m sure they’re not all cretins. Yet I can’t recall fans of other clubs gloating and mocking us, when Meadow put us in existential financial peril. 

I hope they can find a sustainable way forward, away from Glenn’s ridiculousness, but I wouldn’t say I really feel any strong sympathies toward them. He turned them into a crass vanity project, a laughing stock. And for the most part they lapped it up.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2019)

supersafari said:


> We did! They were rather vitriolic and happy to ignore the writing on the wall (I can’t recall any ‘Ricay fans openly expressing their distaste over any of his listless embarrassments, or more seriously, his rather obvious criminality). I wouldn’t go as far as this Mr. Big character... I’m sure they’re not all cretins. Yet I can’t recall fans of other clubs gloating and mocking us, when Meadow put us in existential financial peril.
> 
> I hope they can find a sustainable way forward, away from Glenn’s ridiculousness, but I wouldn’t say I really feel any strong sympathies toward them. He turned them into a crass vanity project, a laughing stock. And for the most part they lapped it up.


There was a club for 136 years, with supporters, before Tamplin turned up. My empathy lies with those that preceded his bandwagon. There are hundreds of them and plenty expressed reservations and set up a supporters group. They didn't stand a cat in hell's chance.

What would Dulwich supporters have done in the same situation? Not that much more I'd suggest. A banner or two maybe, refusing to jangle their twatty keys in protest, or perhaps staying away, something I understand a number of pre-2016 Billericay supporters did?

And there were supporters from other clubs mocking us over the Meadow situation. Most clubs have their share of arseholes.


----------



## SDE (Sep 18, 2019)

Waldren's off. I imagine this is the first of a few, at least. Not sure all players will have other options lined up though, or happily agree to go without a big pay-off. 

I do feel generally sorry for the so-called 'real' fans (whatever that means and whoever it categorises). Shit, man - what else could they have done but go along with it? It's one man's lunacy - quite literally, unfortunately - that has fucked them right and proper.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2019)

SDE said:


> Waldren's off. I imagine this is the first of a few, at least. Not sure all players will have other options lined up though, or happily agree to go without a big pay-off.
> 
> I do feel generally sorry for the so-called 'real' fans (whatever that means and whoever it categorises). Shit, man - what else could they have done but go along with it? It's one man's lunacy - quite literally, unfortunately - that has fucked them right and proper.
> 
> View attachment 184462


Never felt Danny was the sharpest re: his continuing love of Tamplin in his Facebook post. Doubt he was one of the higher earners either, so him leaving suggests they might really be in the shit.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 18, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> What would Dulwich supporters have done in the same situation? Not that much more I'd suggest. A banner or two maybe, refusing to jangle their twatty keys in protest, or perhaps staying away, something I understand a number of pre-2016 Billericay supporters did?



We already know the answer to that one really. There have been three transfer of ownerships / of control to people / groups who gave rise for concern for one reason or another in my time around the club. What did we do? Very little. We expressed concern privately and just got on with supporting the club / trying to keep the club alive alive in the hope they would turn out ok. If not then we needed to try and keep the club alive in the hope when they departed the next one would be better. 

What would have happened if we had driven recent owners away? Until very recently the queue of people wanting to own DHFC wasn't exactly long and pretty much consisted of people who fancied building on the ground. As a business proposition the club was not exactly a good one with average gates of 170 and a single figure year lease. 

When someone legally procures 96% of the available shares (as the largest shareholder in DHFC had access to until very recently) it's basically a done deal unless you have very deep pockets and can find something illegal in the share transfer. If someone starts loading debt on the club it becomes pretty much impossible to do anything about it. If Manchester United's fan base can't prevent it I'm not really sure how Dulwich Hamlet and Billericay's combined fan bases were supposed to prevent it.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2019)

Roger D said:


> We already know the answer to that one really. There have been three transfer of ownerships / of control to people / groups who gave rise for concern for one reason or another in my time around the club. What did we do? Very little. We expressed concern privately and just got on with supporting the club / trying to keep the club alive alive in the hope they would turn out ok. If not then we needed to try and keep the club alive in the hope when they departed the next one would be better.
> 
> What would have happened if we had driven recent owners away? Until very recently the queue of people wanting to own DHFC wasn't exactly long and pretty much consisted of people who fancied building on the ground. As a business proposition the club was not exactly a good one with average gates of 170 and a single figure year lease.
> 
> When someone legally procures 96% of the available shares (as the largest shareholder in DHFC had access to until very recently) it's basically a done deal unless you have very deep pockets and can find something illegal in the share transfer. If someone starts loading debt on the club it becomes pretty much impossible to do anything about it. If Manchester United's fan base can't prevent it I'm not really sure how Dulwich Hamlet and Billericay's combined fan bases were supposed to prevent it.


Indeed. That was my point but you've made it much more eloquently Roger.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 18, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Never felt Danny was the sharpest re: his continuing love of Tamplin in his Facebook post. Doubt he was one of the higher earners either, so him leaving suggests they might really be in the shit.



What a complete dickhead he is. Everyone knows how Tamplin really makes his money and he's making out that poor Glenn is just a sensitive soul and really isn't that bad once you get to know him.

Snivelling creep.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 18, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> What a complete dickhead he is. Everyone knows how Tamplin really makes his money and he's making out that poor Glenn is just a sensitive soul and really isn't that bad once you get to know him.
> 
> Snivelling creep.


Can see his next PR move will be to say he’s given it all up with a heavy heart so that Archie can be seen to be in the team on his own merits. “Dad of the year gives up own dreams for sake of his son”.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> What a complete dickhead he is. Everyone knows how Tamplin really makes his money and he's making out that poor Glenn is just a sensitive soul and really isn't that bad once you get to know him.
> 
> Snivelling creep.


You and your ambiguous posts. Just say what you think man!


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Indeed. That was my point but you've made it much more eloquently Roger.


I can only speak for myself, but if the Tamplin circus had shown up at Hamlet, along with the 'muriels' and all the other nonsense, I would have gone elsewhere.  Which would have been a shame of course, but after giving up supporting Cardiff City after a megalomaniac owner took charge, I really didn't fancy reliving the experience at non league level.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> I can only speak for myself, but if the Tamplin circus had shown up at Hamlet, along with the 'muriels' and all the other nonsense, I would have gone elsewhere.  Which would have been a shame of course, but after giving up supporting Cardiff City after a megalomaniac owner took charge, I really didn't fancy reliving the experience at non league level.


Well quite, but he still would have owned the club. As Roger said above, there'd have been nothing to stop him.


----------



## SDE (Sep 18, 2019)

editor, I get your point totally, but that's exactly why I feel empathy for a section of the Ricay fan base - like at DH there are some who are 100% die-hard fans and who wouldn't 'go elsewhere', no matter what - regardless of crazy owner, out-of-control budgets, etc.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 18, 2019)

SDE said:


> editor, I get your point totally, but that's exactly why I feel empathy for a section of the Ricay fan base - like at DH there are some who are 100% die-hard fans and who wouldn't 'go elsewhere', no matter what - regardless of crazy owner, out-of-control budgets, etc.



Let’s wait and see what this mythical section of their fanbase does to save their club. 

When its nothing we can agree I was right. 

Although Mark Baker does a good bucket shake on his job as work experience boy at the local co-op.


----------



## 3010 (Sep 18, 2019)

Looks like Glenn is really in the shit financially - the mansion is up for sale:
Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 18, 2019)

3010 said:


> Looks like Glenn is really in the shit financially - the mansion is up for sale:
> Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!



Odd choice to sell your home. Thought your home is the only thing protected by the law. Maybe there are different laws relating to illicit gains.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

SDE said:


> editor, I get your point totally, but that's exactly why I feel empathy for a section of the Ricay fan base - like at DH there are some who are 100% die-hard fans and who wouldn't 'go elsewhere', no matter what - regardless of crazy owner, out-of-control budgets, etc.


I have sympathy for them too. The first time I went there and spent almost the entire game talking to some of their fans and it was a very pleasant afternoon.

As a Cardiff fan  living through the nightmare of a big spending owner rocking into town and then seeing the club fill up with success-seeking braying bellends, I know it must have been a shitty time for the real fans.

The vision of the Cardiff nu-'fans' waving around the red scarves that had been given away by Vincent Tan as a bribe to accept his vanity strip change was the final straw for me. I've never been back and I think I would have done the same with Hamlet if they had embraced this kind of get-rich quick 'celeb' owned tabloid bullshit.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 18, 2019)

3010 said:


> Looks like Glenn is really in the shit financially - the mansion is up for sale:
> Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!


Who’s up for a viewing? Bring stickers.


----------



## Aldaniti (Sep 18, 2019)

3010 said:


> Looks like Glenn is really in the shit financially - the mansion is up for sale:
> Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!


The landfill site must be available separately?


----------



## Emmbeee (Sep 19, 2019)

Guess the tax bill finally landed


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 19, 2019)

Waldren has signed for Welling.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 19, 2019)

editor said:


> I think I'd prefer it if they want back to being a normal club whose revenues aren't being artificially inflated by a rich benefactor.


You'd best hope I my six numbers never xome up in a double rollover week then...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 19, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Waldren has signed for Welling.


Marvellous! At least he's not coming back to us...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 19, 2019)

SDE said:


> Waldren's off. I imagine this is the first of a few, at least. Not sure all players will have other options lined up though, or happily agree to go without a big pay-off.
> 
> I do feel generally sorry for the so-called 'real' fans (whatever that means and whoever it categorises). Shit, man - what else could they have done but go along with it? It's one man's lunacy - quite literally, unfortunately - that has fucked them right and proper.
> 
> View attachment 184462


I cant believe he posted that without mentioning how his bank balance would've improved somewhat too...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 19, 2019)

editor said:


> I can only speak for myself, but if the Tamplin circus had shown up at Hamlet, along with the 'muriels' and all the other nonsense, I would have gone elsewhere.  Which would have been a shame of course, but after giving up supporting Cardiff City after a megalomaniac owner took charge, I really didn't fancy reliving the experience at non league level.


Personally speaking...I would have at least painted over the murals!


----------



## gnar182 (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2019)

gnar182 said:


>



In short: the club is fucked.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2019)

I don't think tweets like this helped young Archie.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 19, 2019)

The poor man's Frank Lampard.


----------



## EDC (Sep 19, 2019)

Leave Frankie out of this


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 19, 2019)

EDC said:


> Leave Frankie out of this



Was in the year above me in school, will say what I want!


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 19, 2019)

editor said:


> In short: the club is fucked.


Indeed. The hope the club continues line is telling. Their supporters appear to be largely in denial on social media.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2019)

Can't wait to hear Mark Baker's take on this.


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 19, 2019)

Without knowing the inside story I am guessing what has happened here is a convergence of problems for Glenn. Having told the Billericay fans to bet on the team winning the division only two months ago it has finally dawned on him that buying the league is not as easy as he thought. The sacking of Wheeler is a repetition of his past behaviour and his family and friends must have recognised this as a sign of his poor mental health. They must have advised him to walk away from the unsustainable financial burden and the family abuse. The decision to pull the plug seems to have been made on the spur of the moment or he would have left the manager in place. The sale of the house and winding up yet another steel business suggests deeper financial problems perhaps a hefty tax bill. I hope BTFC continue to exist for their true fans. Waldren would not have been their most expensive player so what is happening with Parks & Robinson?


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 19, 2019)

3010 said:


> Tamplin the master motivator here - not sure he'd be happy with the smirking from Alan Julian during their song



Just two and a half short years ago. Had genuinely forgotten about this and how staggeringly unhinged it was.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 19, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Without knowing the inside story I am guessing what has happened here is a convergence of problems for Glenn. Having told the Billericay fans to bet on the team winning the division only two months ago it has finally dawned on him that buying the league is not as easy as he thought. The sacking of Wheeler is a repetition of his past behaviour and his family and friends must have recognised this as a sign of his poor mental health. They must have advised him to walk away from the unsustainable fanancial burden and the family abuse. The decision to pull the plug seems to have been made on the spur of the moment or he would have left the manager in place. The sale of the house and winding up yet another steel business suggests deeper financial problems perhaps a hefty tax bill. I hope BTFC continue to exist for their true fans. Waldren would not have been their most expensive player so what is happening with Parks & Robinson?


Robinson's on his way.


----------



## Emmbeee (Sep 19, 2019)

Is Archie available? #announcearchie

I actually feel for the kid because by all accounts he's not an awful player, just probably would do much better in a team at step 4 / u18 playing because he loves it, not because of who fathered him.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 19, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Just two and a half short years ago. Had genuinely forgotten about this and how staggeringly unhinged it was.



Remains one of the most jawdropping things I’ve seen. Is that Archie Tamplin there bearing witness to his father shouting that a non league football match is “war”?


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 19, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> Remains one of the most jawdropping things I’ve seen. Is that Archie Tamplin there bearing witness to his father shouting that a non league football match is “war”?


Oh, hadn't thought of that. Could well be.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 19, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Just two and a half short years ago. Had genuinely forgotten about this and how staggeringly unhinged it was.


I simply couldn't work for such an appalling individual no matter how much money he offered me, and I'm still genuinely amazed that so many people take his money. I'd have zero self respect. It's not as if any of those players couldn't get a decent offer (obviously not as much) from other clubs.


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 20, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I simply couldn't work for such an appalling individual no matter how much money he offered me, and I'm still genuinely amazed that so many people take his money. I'd have zero self respect. It's not as if any of those players couldn't get a decent offer (obviously not as much) from other clubs.



I think it's easy to say that, but if you're a footballer going from job to job, with potentially not much waiting for you after you hang up your boots in a few years, and you have a family to support, and a guy comes along and offers you a contract for ridiculous money way above what you'd normally expect to earn, and it might just be for a year anyway so there's not really any risk involved in taking the chance and seeing how it pans out, and you might even enjoy it... I don't think it's that hard to see why a lot of players would say yes. 

I don't really see what people's issue is with Danny Waldren either. I always liked him while he was with us and he seemed to have a good attitude (I remember at the play-off final at East Thurrock, he spent the whole match encouraging the team from the sidelines, despite the fact that he'd basically been frozen out of the side). If he honestly enjoyed his time at Billericay and managed to pocket a bit of money from it for him and his family, and now that he's leaving he wants to do it on a good note, then fair play to him. I don't really see the players as the bad guys in these situations.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 20, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> I think it's easy to say that, but if you're a footballer going from job to job, with potentially not much waiting for you after you hang up your boots in a few years, and you have a family to support, and a guy comes along and offers you a contract for ridiculous money way above what you'd normally expect to earn, and it might just be for a year anyway so there's not really any risk involved in taking the chance and seeing how it pans out, and you might even enjoy it... I don't think it's that hard to see why a lot of players would say yes.
> 
> I don't really see what people's issue is with Danny Waldren either. I always liked him while he was with us and he seemed to have a good attitude (I remember at the play-off final at East Thurrock, he spent the whole match encouraging the team from the sidelines, despite the fact that he'd basically been frozen out of the side). If he honestly enjoyed his time at Billericay and managed to pocket a bit of money from it for him and his family, and now that he's leaving he wants to do it on a good note, then fair play to him. I don't really see the players as the bad guys in these situations.



Off you pop to Qatar then, money is good there, and hey it might even be fun!


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 20, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Off you pop to Qatar then, money is good there, and hey it might even be fun!



That's a really bizarre response.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 20, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> That's a really bizarre response.



Why? You think that if you are footballer with not much waiting for you, which is bizarre as it is, why would a footballer have less waiting for them than anyone else? If anything they will have more, especially the ones that are at part time clubs.

And you don't care about the behaviour / morality of your boss?

So its not a leap to justify the behaviour of footballers that go and play in places for monetary gain ignoring the behaviour of their ultimate bosses. i.e. like footballers that play in Qatar.

Doesn't seem bizarre to me!


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 20, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Why? You think that if you are footballer with not much waiting for you, which is bizarre as it is, why would a footballer have less waiting for them than anyone else? If anything they will have more, especially the ones that are at part time clubs.
> 
> And you don't care about the behaviour / morality of your boss?
> 
> ...



Maybe you spent your career working for people like Glenn Tamplin!


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 20, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Why? You think that if you are footballer with not much waiting for you, which is bizarre as it is, why would a footballer have less waiting for them than anyone else? If anything they will have more, especially the ones that are at part time clubs.
> 
> And you don't care about the behaviour / morality of your boss?
> 
> ...



Well, my point is that footballers generally stop being footballers in their 30s. They have a short window during which they can play and, if they want to make some money from it then they have limited opportunities to do that. I don't need to have anything waiting for me because I have a career that, hopefully, can continue throughout my working life. And because of that I'm not looking to relocate, and I'm not especially driven by money because my earning potential isn't going to suddenly vanish if I hurt my leg or hit a certain age. But if I was a jobbing 30-ish-year-old footballer of average ability who wasn't making much money and I suddenly got the chance to make a lot more? Sure, I'd be interested. You honestly don't see any difference?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 20, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> Well, my point is that footballers generally stop being footballers in their 30s. They have a short window during which they can play and, if they want to make some money from it then they have limited opportunities to do that. I don't need to have anything waiting for me because I have a career that, hopefully, can continue throughout my working life. And because of that I'm not looking to relocate, and I'm not especially driven by money because my earning potential isn't going to suddenly vanish if I hurt my leg or hit a certain age. But if I was a jobbing 30-ish-year-old footballer of average ability who wasn't making much money and I suddenly got the chance to make a lot more? Sure, I'd be interested. You honestly don't see any difference?



I used to work in admin, now I work in IT. I switched when I was 32. No I don't see any difference, and I don't see many part time footballers in the National League South not "making much money".

Footballers can justify their actions anyway they want and so can you, but a lot of people prefer to choose the people they work for with care.

I wouldn't work for a terrible boss for any money, as I prefer happiness over money. Their and your call to choose differently, but its a mistake.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 20, 2019)

It's not necessarily an issue of one or the other.

Years ago we lost a player on good money by our then standards to a Southern League team. They doubled his money. His next move saw him paid nearly four times as much as the Southern League team paid him. He was employed by a club who were a bit of a BTFC at the time. He also earned more money from them by putting up a team-mate or two on Friday night before home matches as they lived in places as local as West Wales and Doncaster. He also had a good full time job but was earning far more from football than his job. 

The money man walked out of the club and joined another. The player publicly criticised him but 24 or so hours later he moved to the same club. He secured another big pay rise for doing do.

He didn't enjoy playing under this man. The player was one of the most fan friendly players I have known. The money man banned his players from mixing with the fans. He didn't have a high opinion of him as a manger. Basically the players managed themselves and ignored him. Which may well have happened at points at BTFC. 

However; working for those two clubs allowed him to clear his mortgage down on a house in a decent bit of London at a ludicrously young age. He bit the bullet to ensure he had the best chance of future happiness - mortgage free so he could chase his dreams rather than work the 9 - 5 which he has now done. He also planned on retiring very young to allow him to travel etc when hopefully in good health. 

Was what he did a mistake? Personally, I'd probably have done the same.


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 20, 2019)

Here is #rickerty's new manager doing something strange! Lol


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2019)

Roger D said:


> It's not necessarily an issue of one or the other.
> 
> Years ago we lost a player on good money by our then standards to a Southern League team. They doubled his money. His next move saw him paid nearly four times as much as the Southern League team paid him. He was employed by a club who were a bit of a BTFC at the time. He also earned more money from them by putting up a team-mate or two on Friday night before home matches as they lived in places as local as West Wales and Doncaster. He also had a good full time job but was earning far more from football than his job.
> 
> ...


Not if gaining wealth is his main driving force in life. But if I was a footballer working under a a manager I hated and he told me to stop mixing with the fans - the people who support me and pay my wages - I'd tell the cunt to fuck right off. If it boiled down to extra money for me vs showing respect to the fans, I'd always choose the latter.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 20, 2019)

Roger D said:


> It's not necessarily an issue of one or the other.
> 
> Years ago we lost a player on good money by our then standards to a Southern League team. They doubled his money. His next move saw him paid nearly four times as much as the Southern League team paid him. He was employed by a club who were a bit of a BTFC at the time. He also earned more money from them by putting up a team-mate or two on Friday night before home matches as they lived in places as local as West Wales and Doncaster. He also had a good full time job but was earning far more from football than his job.
> 
> ...



I crack up at these people who put their life on hold to live it later, seems a gamble to me and the house always wins in the end.


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 20, 2019)

The #skidmark is not happy
Mark Baker
_You don’t know what to believe mate, best just to stay quiet. But that statement..if it was results and poor performances that was the issue...which was fair enough...why wouldn’t you just announce that in the first place..that statement stinks._


----------



## Roger D (Sep 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Not if gaining wealth is his main driving force in life. But if I was a footballer working under a a manager I hated and he told me to stop mixing with the fans - the people who support me and pay my wages - I'd tell the cunt to fuck right off. If it boiled down to extra money for me vs showing respect to the fans, I'd always choose the latter.



His driving force was to put himself into a financial position whereby he could chase his dreams without putting his family's security at risk.

His dream was to get into football as a living, working in the youth side of the sport. 

He now works in quite a senior position in the youth set up at a Premier League club. 

Playing three or so seasons at two high paying clubs enabled him to take the initial gamble of throwing in his well paying full time job and making the leap into youth football as a career. Whist I don't know for certain, I bet he took a big pay cut when he made the initial step across. Hardly the actions of a man who has gaining wealth as his main driving force.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2019)

Roger D said:


> His driving force was to put himself into a financial position whereby he could chase his dreams without putting his family's security at risk.


From how I see it, playing football_ is_ the dream, so surely it's best to get the most enjoyment out of this short career as possible rather than sour the experience by having to work for a person you hate under conditions you hate and be forcibly prevented from mixing with the people who are supporting you? 

There's plenty of new careers available once the football dream is over, but I'd rather look back on happy memories from that time rather than the financial earnings (although ideally, I'd have both!).


----------



## Roger D (Sep 20, 2019)

I think the player had a slightly different approach.

His dream had been to be a pro and he was on a Premier League club's books for several years in the youth set up. Truth be told - by his own admission - he wasn't quite good enough. He did proceed to make a very good career in non-league football by maximising every drop of talent he had. He'd be the first to admit he wasn't the most naturally gifted player. 

Throughout his career he wasn't impressed by talented players who blew it by a lack of application. One of his DHFC team mates was at the same Premier League youth set up and blew it by life style choices. Whilst perhaps never a Premier League player, that lad should have been a pro. They guy now at a Premier League club could never understand that lad's approach to football. I remember the pain in his voice at an F.A. Cup game, we'd conceded a last minute equaliser, when he said the lad concerned had been out clubbing until stupid o'clock that morning. 

Having failed to make it in the pro game, non-league wasn't his dream. It was a route that opened up the possibility of going on to fulfill his dreams of a career in professional football after he retired.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 20, 2019)

If only self-righteousness paid the bills.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 20, 2019)

Roger D said:


> I think the player had a slightly different approach.
> 
> His dream had been to be a pro and he was on a Premier League club's books for several years in the youth set up. Truth be told - by his own admission - he wasn't quite good enough. He did proceed to make a very good career in non-league football by maximising every drop of talent he had. He'd be the first to admit he wasn't the most naturally gifted player.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I recognise the player you mean, and he is/was one of the nicest men in football, if it's the one I'm thinking of.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 20, 2019)

He certainly was and yes, you almost certainly do know who I mean. I've kept names out of it as it's a general point being debated rather than a specific incident. His parents were top people too


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 20, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> If only self-righteousness paid the bills.



Plenty of people manage to get by without working for people like Tamplin. Footballers in general gain in money what they lack in morals. 

I always crack up when they moan about not getting paid, these footballers are unable to save money clearly.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 20, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> If only self-righteousness paid the bills.


I think I probably triggered this exchange with my earlier comment of:

_"I simply couldn't work for such an appalling individual no matter how much money he offered me, and I'm still genuinely amazed that so many people take his money. I'd have zero self respect. It's not as if any of those players couldn't get a decent offer (obviously not as much) from other clubs."_

Just for the record I walked away from jobs in my 20's that would have left me financially better off in later life if I'd stuck it out. If I'd played my cards differently I could easily have retired at 50 without ever earning mega money, just getting my head down and investing wisely, or just coasted through the final 15 or so years of working life with a cushy part-time job. Instead I face working until I reach whatever state pension age will be when I get there. (Currently 67, possibly 75 if Iain Duncan-Smith has his way.) 

I accept that some people are capable of putting reservations with a dubious employer to one side and just getting on with the job in hand but personally I'm not mentally tough enough to do that, I'd just have a complete meltdown sooner or later, therefore I struggle to empathise with those who do.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 20, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I think I probably triggered this exchange with my earlier comment of:
> 
> _"I simply couldn't work for such an appalling individual no matter how much money he offered me, and I'm still genuinely amazed that so many people take his money. I'd have zero self respect. It's not as if any of those players couldn't get a decent offer (obviously not as much) from other clubs."_
> 
> ...



Some people that “are nice guys” clearly chose s different path so they could pay off their mortgage on a house in London. 

A must have for any self-regarding footballer I’m sure.


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 20, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> I used to work in admin, now I work in IT. I switched when I was 32. No I don't see any difference, and I don't see many part time footballers in the National League South not "making much money".
> 
> Footballers can justify their actions anyway they want and so can you, but a lot of people prefer to choose the people they work for with care.
> 
> I wouldn't work for a terrible boss for any money, as I prefer happiness over money. Their and your call to choose differently, but its a mistake.



To me, choosing to make a career change because you want to and the timing is right and the opportunity is there, is a different situation from that of a footballer, who is basically on a very short countdown until their playing days are over whether they like it or not (and injury could mean they're over even earlier than expected). Your admin job presumably wouldn't have been taken away from you because of your age.

I prefer happiness over money too, but you're talking as if there's no connection between the two (and I say this as someone with experience of quitting a relatively high-paid job because I hated it, in order to move to a much lower paid job that I enjoy much more). Most of us probably work so that we can make money so that we can afford to do the things we want to do and have the lifestyles we want to have. I can't imagine there's much happiness in unemployment, struggling to pay your bills or being homeless.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 20, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I think I probably triggered this exchange with my earlier comment of:
> 
> _"I simply couldn't work for such an appalling individual no matter how much money he offered me, and I'm still genuinely amazed that so many people take his money. I'd have zero self respect. It's not as if any of those players couldn't get a decent offer (obviously not as much) from other clubs."_
> 
> ...


Ah, the two of us are very much in the same boat and I'm very much the same. People looking to maximise their income is hardly inherently immoral or uncommon though.

Thought your original was perfectly sound, it's what others have followed it with.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> If only self-righteousness paid the bills.


Is that a Thatcher quote?

TAKE THE MONEY!!! FUCK THE FANS!!!!!!!!


----------



## NPDHFC (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm looking forward to this thread eventually being published as a book, documenting the rollercoaster ride it's been over the last 2½ years.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Is that a Thatcher quote?
> 
> TAKE THE MONEY!!! FUCK THE FANS!!!!!!!!


Don't be so fucking ridiculous. How old are you for Christ's sake?


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Don't be so fucking ridiculous. How old are you for Christ's sake?


And breathe.......


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 20, 2019)

You guys! I laughed so much I nearly donated some cash to the #Rickerty parachute fund!

.... and my m8 Mr BIG is explaining morality. Not that I am suggesting alcohol abuse is immoral.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2019)

I wonder if there's much of a market for second hand Billericay Town themed sports cars?


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 20, 2019)

editor said:


> I wonder if there's much of a market for second hand Billericay Town themed sports cars?


He could increase the resale value by having it resprayed.


----------



## pitchfork (Sep 20, 2019)

I quite like those chairs in his dining room. Maybe he could have a yard sale and donate the proceeds to having the mural painted over.

Better still he could rent his house out to all the players he’s paid loads of cash to so he could recoup his investment, a mansion full of money grabbing losers!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 20, 2019)

Woops. Ignore this. Lost track of the thread


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 21, 2019)

Personally I think the mural should be preserved in some way... for me it really is up there with the Michael Jackson station that was in Craven Cottage!


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 21, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Personally I think the mural should be preserved in some way... for me it really is up there with the Michael Jackson *station* that was in Craven Cottage!


What! They've renamed Putney Bridge station now as well?


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Is that a Thatcher quote?
> 
> TAKE THE MONEY!!! FUCK THE FANS!!!!!!!!





StephenMac said:


> Don't be so fucking ridiculous. How old are you for Christ's sake?


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 23, 2019)

Apparently Mark Baker works for the Co-Op


----------



## 3010 (Sep 24, 2019)

A couple more departures today:


----------



## Dodger (Sep 24, 2019)

Both joined in the summer from higher up Barnet and forest green respectively I think. So probably on a decent wage.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 24, 2019)

Wake me up when the core players leave. Parkes. Robinson. Etc etc.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 25, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Wake me up when the core players leave. Parkes. Robinson. Etc etc.


Looks like they're rebuilding the team around Archie.


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Sep 25, 2019)

Install Archie as captain/manager/owner now!


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 25, 2019)

barnsleydulwich said:


> Install Archie as captain/manager/owner now!



Could Archie set up a steel company to take on the football club's debts?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2019)

Muriel's Wikipedia page is quite interesting if you've a minute or two to idly kill:



> Tamplin began steel company AGP in 2002 in a backyard. The firm then moved to a purpose-built factory and office facility in Romford.
> 
> AGP was placed into liquidation in March 2017 owing £824,596.22 to its Creditors Including £488,784.79 in unpaid tax and business rates.





> *Convictions*
> In September 2016, Tamplin was fined a total of £45,000 and ordered to pay £30,789 in court costs after Manns Waste Management Limited illegally dumped more than 6,000 tonnes of controlled waste on the grounds of his home. The court found Tamplin acted "negligently to a high degree" in committing the offences and the buried household and commercial waste could have interfered with nearby flood defences on the River Roding.[20]
> 
> In December 2017, Tamplin was banned from driving for six-months having been caught speeding excessively on multiple occasions.[21]
> ...


Glenn Tamplin - Wikipedia

Say, what?!

 

2018 Essex Power 100 List - Essex Power 100


----------



## EDC (Sep 25, 2019)

I’d rather read about Mishi’s toe on Twitter if I’m honest.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2019)

EDC said:


> I’d rather read about Mishi’s toe on Twitter if I’m honest.


Link?


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 25, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Looks like they're rebuilding the team around Archie.



I know you are joking because now that Tamplin senior has effing effed off they don't have to play junior.
You know Glenn is going to buy the club back off himself next week for double what he sold it for so he can claim the loss as a tax deduction


----------



## Aldaniti (Oct 2, 2019)

House is off the market. He must have bought it back off himself before he buys the club back off himself.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 2, 2019)

Aldaniti said:


> House is off the market. He must have bought it back off himself before he buys the club back off himself.


Or he's sold it to Lord Sugar, the only person in Essex more "powerful and influential" than himself.


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 2, 2019)

Glenn is is going to be on celebrity Apprentice and he is going to be a Dragon on Dragon''s Den next year.


----------



## Emmbeee (Oct 3, 2019)

Or it's going up for auction. He always thought he was going to be on Through The Keyhole, but instead his gaff ends up on Homes Under The Hammer.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 3, 2019)

Dion Dublin to Billericay?


----------



## Aldaniti (Oct 10, 2019)

Archie now been released.
I genuinely feel sorry for the lad, maybe he has talent.. but who would take him on with his family baggage?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 10, 2019)

If he's really good enough I'm sure someone will take him on - I'm sure clubs are well used to dealing with nightmare parents. There's a hell of a lot of kids out there with a bit of talent but not quite good enough though.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 10, 2019)

If he's good enough he'll be fine. Quite a few seem to think he is, so good luck to him.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 10, 2019)

If Tamplin still owns the club hasn't he effectively got rid of his own son?


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> If he's good enough he'll be fine. Quite a few seem to think he is, so good luck to him.


I wish him good luck too but I can't help imagining that if a club had to choose between him and an equally player, they'd choose the other guy just to avoid the inevitable Tamplin circus.


----------



## gnar182 (Oct 10, 2019)

Throwback Thursday.



Even better than I remember the first time around.


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2019)

pettyboy said:


>


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 16, 2019)

Still clinging onto their good players I see. Come on FA cup gods. Do your duty!


----------



## EDC (Oct 16, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Still clinging onto their good players I see. Come on FA cup gods. Do your duty!



Can't see them beating Sutton anyway.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 16, 2019)

EDC said:


> Can't see them beating Sutton anyway.



You say that, but when your big pay cheque is on the line...


----------



## Nivag (Oct 17, 2019)

Extract from Jermaine Pennant's book Mental from his time at the club. There's a few pages on his time there.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 17, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Extract from Jermaine Pennant's book Mental from his time at the club. There's a few pages on his time there.
> View attachment 187394


But I've got no time for the likes of Pennant either. Washed-up has-beens looking for one last pay day. He and Tamplin deserve each other. Unfortunately Hamlet were cheated out of the Isthmian League championship last year by Tamplin's tax dodging activities, I shall always be very bitter about that.


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 22, 2019)

Oh no! FA Cup #Rickerty 5 Sutton United 2.
Attendance 1113 ........wow that almost covers Jake Robinson's wages! The consortium will sort this out.

Need to change the name of the thread to 'Billericay ex-Owner".


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 24, 2019)

This is hilarious. Who could possibly have foreseen that a 35 years old ex-pro based in Staffordshire wouldn't have a lasting relationship with Billericay?

Rhead on Billericay exit and his hopes of returning to the Football League

It's classic Tamplin to waste money on these ridiculous vanity signings when you could get more suitable players for half the price, then show them the door five minutes later.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Nov 2, 2019)

Billericay game called off today as pitch ruined by 2 cars being driven on it.  Who could it be ?


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 2, 2019)

Ferrari tyre marks?


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 2, 2019)

Any idea who did it? Any one of a number of ex-players whose contracts were not honoured?


----------



## Blitzwalker (Nov 2, 2019)

The pantomime continues.


----------



## EDC (Nov 2, 2019)

They’re talking about getting rid of the muriel on Twitter.


----------



## Emmbeee (Nov 8, 2019)

Former Billericay Town owner Glenn Tamplin in talks with numerous clubs after itching to get back into game

Run, Chelmsford, Run!


----------



## Taper (Nov 8, 2019)

The muriel mustn't be destroyed. It's the Berlin Wall of non-league football. We should offer to take it off their hands.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 8, 2019)

To be fair to him, ridiculous as the whole thing was, if he actually has paid off the highly paid players from his own pocket and handed the club over without any debt then that's a hell of a lot better than a lot of dodgy owners.


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 8, 2019)

Emmbeee said:


> Former Billericay Town owner Glenn Tamplin in talks with numerous clubs after itching to get back into game
> 
> Run, Chelmsford, Run!



But the same thing will happen at any other club. Glenn wants to be the manager. He will want his son to be in the team. He will want to paint images of himself on the changing room walls. Some fans won't like it. The rest of the league will resent the artificial success his money will buy. He will get the hump and leave. Repeat.


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 8, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> To be fair to him, ridiculous as the whole thing was, if he actually has paid off the highly paid players from his own pocket and handed the club over without any debt then that's a hell of a lot better than a lot of dodgy owners.


Yes what a decent chap he tells you he is. He is a Born Again Christian you know

Billericay Town boss Glenn Tamplin investigated over blackmail claims


----------



## Emmbeee (Nov 8, 2019)

If Glenn really cared about Archie he could do what loads of middle class parents do. Allow Archie to pay for free (therefore not costing the manager of wherever he plays a penny of playing budget) and bankroll Archie's private life allowing him to concentrate on sport full time. But it's never about Archie, it's all about Glenn.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 8, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> To be fair to him, ridiculous as the whole thing was, if he actually has paid off the highly paid players from his own pocket and handed the club over without any debt then that's a hell of a lot better than a lot of dodgy owners.


Whilst that's an improvement on the norm from the football supporters' point of view, there is the small matter of him liquidating several companies and writing off £millions of debts to both HMRC and other businesses whilst splurging ridiculous amounts of money on a vanity project. BTFC hasn't gone bust, I just hope the same applies to any other businesses whose employees may have been left out of work and out of pocket too.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 8, 2019)

Just to be clear, I'm certainly not arguing that he isn't a massive bellend!


----------



## baleboy_93 (Nov 12, 2019)

Club haven’t announced it yet but he may be back in the game.


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 12, 2019)

baleboy_93 said:


> Club haven’t announced it yet but he may be back in the game.



Looking forward to the "I'll do things differently this time" / "We'll grow sustainably" lines to be trotted out before he announces Sam Deering and Jake Robinson as his first signings with Harry Wheeler as Manager...

#PrayForRomford


----------



## scousedom (Nov 12, 2019)

Everyone has had a Championship Manager career where they took a team from the lowest league to the top league, won it, resigned, started again with a team in the bottom league and did it all over again and again until boredom / forced retirement set in. He's just doing it without the success bit. Maybe he's less materialistic than we give him credit for?


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 12, 2019)

baleboy_93 said:


> Club haven’t announced it yet but he may be back in the game.


And Romford's management team fired the same day. Classy.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 12, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> And Romford's management team fired the same day. Classy.



They are bottom with 5 points.


----------



## bkbk (Nov 12, 2019)

Press release 2

_A new management team of 4 people have been put in place who have access to players at higher levels, including league two. Some of those players will be available for Saturdays home game against Coggeshall.
_
Off we go again.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 12, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> They are bottom with 5 points.


Long-serving management team. Yeah, they have 5 points but also no income and have been getting by in Brentwood paying expenses only I gather. Can't see any point in chucking money at players and management (although of course he will) until they get back to Romford. I had sympathy with Billericay last time around, hope it goes to shit this time.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 12, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Long-serving management team. Yeah, they have 5 points but also no income and have been getting by in Brentwood paying expenses only I gather. Can't see any point in chucking money at players and management (although of course he will) until they get back to Romford. I had sympathy with Billericay last time around, hope it goes to shit this time.



Romford is hideously white. Last time I was there was in a fight on a 248.


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 12, 2019)

LOL! At least when he started at #Rickerty he was signing Vanarama players. This time Romford are in a lower division and he is aiming for division 2 players + Archie (of course). Romford ground share with Brentwood! Perhaps he will go for Messi & Ronaldo on a loan deal worth £50M for 6 weeks! #Tamplinomics.
Makes me laugh even the #Rickerty moderates are slagging him off. They won't be able to compete with Romford's budget. If Glenn sign's Jake Robinson this week he won't be playing against us next weekend!


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 12, 2019)

Perhaps Romford and Billericay will merge. It would be the perfect solution. We can then have competition to think of a new club name anagram like #essextwatsutd


----------



## 3010 (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks like we need a new thread called “Romford - Owner Glenn Tamplin becomes Manager”:


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 12, 2019)

3010 said:


> Looks like we need a new thread called “Romford - Owner Glenn Tamplin becomes Manager”:



Harry Wheeler as assistant then?


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 12, 2019)

3010 said:


> Looks like we need a new thread called “Romford - Owner Glenn Tamplin becomes Manager”:



Just change the title to "Billeromford".


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2019)

This thread now needs a new title that includes Tamplin's Billericay and Romford roles. Suggestions, if you please.


----------



## 3010 (Nov 12, 2019)

Humble Glenn lets us know it’s not about him:


And then follows that tweet with this picture!


----------



## scousedom (Nov 12, 2019)

editor said:


> This thread now needs a new title that includes Tamplin's Billericay and Romford roles. Suggestions, if you please.



“Billericay Romford” is an anagram of “Oily FRB crimelord”. Urban dictionary tells me FRB is an abbreviation for “fat rat bastard”.
So that’s my submission.


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 13, 2019)

scousedom said:


> “Billericay Romford” is an anagram of “Oily FRB crimelord”. Urban dictionary tells me FRB is an abbreviation for “fat rat bastard”.
> So that’s my submission.



Excellent work this. More please.

I am loving the Tamplin Bingo on the Romford FC  fans unofficial Facebook.

15 new players in one day! Bottom of the Isthmian North. Imagine how delighted the other teams are going to be if Romford win every game to the end of season completely distorting non league football again. For the Romford fans it's marginally better than bankruptcy. They might get a new stadium. They could play on the pitch in Glenn's garden. I know it's not in Romford but the fans will get used to travelling. He could probably build a stadium around it without planning permission. Sorted!

You don't like this? What about changing the name of the club to Tamplin & Sons Metal FC and playing their games in the Cayman Islands?


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2019)

There's some very unhappy souls on the FB page and rightly so:
Romford FC Fans Unofficial Forum

Here's that bingo card


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 13, 2019)

editor said:


> There's some very unhappy souls on the FB page and rightly so:
> Romford FC Fans Unofficial Forum
> 
> Here's that bingo card
> ...



All they have to do is call him a few names and he'll go off in a sulk to look for the next club.


----------



## JimW (Nov 13, 2019)

Have we opened the book on the debut of the "Former Romford owner..." thread?


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 13, 2019)

I love that someone has taken the time to draw the bingo card......and that you are writing about it in Japan or wherever you are.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 13, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Excellent work this. More please.



“Tamplin’s Romford” is “Nimrod’s Platform”.


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 14, 2019)

Romford v Coggeshall is free entry on Saturday and Glenn is going to buy everyone a free drink. The Coggeshall fans want to know if they are getting a free drink too LOL!


----------



## cg__ (Nov 14, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Romford v Coggeshall is free entry on Saturday and Glenn is going to buy everyone a free drink. The Coggeshall fans want to know if they are getting a free drink too LOL!



Tamplin FC vs Olly Murs FC. A proxy war for the struggle between Tamplin and Murs for the place at the top of the Essex Power List


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 15, 2019)

*Tamplin picks new players*
After an intense training session featuring over 30 players, Glenn Tamplin and his coaching staff have completed their first Romford signings.

We welcome to the club

Salim Nassor
Briggs Ojeman
Novell Sony Bruce
Sam Bantick
Jay Bacon
Freddy Moncur
Tyrone Kirunda
Manny Agboola
Germaine Dua
Tambeson Eyong
Mohammed Mahmoud
Jordan Westcott
Akeem Campbell
Joshua Exley Banks

Manager Tamplin said he was pleased with the new squad but still intended to add to it over the next few days, with at least 2 new signings before the weekend.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 15, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> *Tamplin picks new players*
> After an intense training session featuring over 30 players, Glenn Tamplin and his coaching staff have completed their first Romford signings.
> 
> We welcome to the club
> ...


I recognise a few of those names. Eyong was a squad player at Billericay, Bantick played against us during a brief spell with Tonbridge a coupleof years ago. Moncur has done the rounds. At first glance it doesn't look like a unit to terrorise the division.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 15, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> *Tamplin picks new players*
> After an intense training session featuring over 30 players, Glenn Tamplin and his coaching staff have completed their first Romford signings.
> 
> We welcome to the club
> ...


Which one of them is Tamplin junior’s alias? “Sony” Bruce perhaps?


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 16, 2019)

Romford 2 Coggeshall 3. Sack the manager?


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 16, 2019)

From Twitter....


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2019)

"Energy and vibrations!



Blessed by the Lord, no less.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2019)

15 year's work gone on the whim of Tamplin.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2019)

"I'm thinking of Romford"

romfordfc - Twitter Search


----------



## Blitzwalker (Nov 17, 2019)

Looks like somebody has been having a bit of fun with the Romford Wikipedia page


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 17, 2019)

Blitzwalker said:


> Looks like somebody has been having a bit of fun with the Romford Wikipedia page View attachment 190193


They'd be better off with Basil as the manager.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 17, 2019)

> Groundsman: Basil Brush


Broom broom!


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 17, 2019)

Says he's got 5 of the Isthmian winning Billericay squad signing tomorrow. Because, of course.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2019)

Interesting club history at Romford. Love Romford Town Thursday!



> The original Romford was established in 1876. They reached the quarter-finals of the FA Cup in 1880–81, but lost 15–0 at Darwen. There was no league football for them to play until they joined the South Essex League in 1896. An internal dispute saw several committee and players leave to form a new club in 1909, called Romford United and competing directly against Romford in the South Essex League at a ground literally across the road. The original club continued under new management and joined the Southern League while still playing in the South Essex League, but played only a single season before leaving.
> 
> The new regime at the original club proved disastrous, being expelled from the South Essex League during the 1910–11 season and subsequently folding, leaving Romford United as the only club with the town's name. They changed to Romford Town and joined the Athenian League, but finished bottom in their first season and left at the end of their second, before closing down during World War I. Romford Town had remained members of the South Essex League and returned to action after the war, but lack of support saw them withdraw in December 1920 and fold. For the rest of the 1920s the only club under the Romford name was Romford Town Thursday, playing on Thursday afternoons at Brooklands, a ground previously used by Romford's reserve team.
> 
> Romford F.C. - Wikipedia.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 17, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Says he's got 5 of the Isthmian winning Billericay squad signing tomorrow. Because, of course.


If we’re not careful he’ll sign more players than us this season.


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 18, 2019)

@glenntampling "_Was very unlucky , I’m lucky"._

Does anyone else find his contradicting himself in the space of 4 words very confusing? How did such a twit make so much money? It's rhetorical please don't reply.
It's a real slap in the face for hardworking people, educated people, educated hardworking people and honest people!

"_As losing is hard to accept for me I Learnt a lot yesterday"._

What? That you can win the lower leagues by wasting obscene amounts of money. But you can't get into football league. Not sure you did learn that lesson at #rickerty.


----------



## Aldaniti (Nov 19, 2019)

Bouncebackability. That’s Glenn Trampolene.


----------



## Aldaniti (Nov 23, 2019)

Not long until he sacks himself after today, I’ve heard he isn’t on speaking terms with himself after today’s defeat.


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 23, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Romford 2 Coggeshall 3. Sack the manager?


Dereham Town 3 Romford 1
Played 2 Won 0 Draw 0 Lost 2 spend more money buy more players


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 24, 2019)

Bad enough being homeless but having to wear Tamplin's old clothes! Gold Lame!


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


>



Selfless, humble and as publicity-shy as ever.

And who can't have their heartstrings plucked by the sight of a multi-millionaire posing for pictures while giving away a few cast offs?


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 24, 2019)

editor said:


> Selfless, humble and as publicity-shy as ever.
> 
> And who can't have their heartstrings plucked by the sight of a multi-millionaire posing for pictures while giving away a few cast offs?



Surely you aren’t suggesting a tax on illegally gained income???

#GamesGone


----------



## AlanJTerror (Nov 24, 2019)

Excuse me for butting in! but how many homeless people require football boot`s?


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 24, 2019)

AlanJTerror said:


> Excuse me for butting in! but how many homeless people require football boot`s?


I can also see a pair of cricket pads in that box.


----------



## JoeBoy1959 (Nov 26, 2019)

For fuck's sake


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2019)

JoeBoy1959 said:


> For fuck's saje


He actually thinks that he's on a divine mission and that God has asked him personally. What a fucking ego.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 26, 2019)

editor said:


> He actually thinks that he's on a divine mission and that God has asked him personally. What a fucking ego.


If only the Lord had been a bit clearer about which team. Billericay, Romford... or maybe he meant "Clacton Girls Under-12 Reserves"


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 26, 2019)

editor said:


> He actually thinks that he's on a divine mission and that God has asked him personally. What a fucking ego.



Not sure whether he thinks he is the son of God or that the Almighty speaks Essex - ..."son"


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 26, 2019)

editor said:


> He actually thinks that he's on a divine mission and that God has asked him personally. What a fucking ego.



He thinks no such thing. No born again Christian makes money via the means that he does. It's complete bullshit - probably a smokescreen so that if the PoPo come knocking he/his lawyers can hold his hands up and say 'Me? The devout follower of God, here on a divine mission for the Almighty himself? Of course I don't do any such thing, Officer.'


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 26, 2019)

JoeBoy1959 said:


> For fuck's saje


Why is the Substandard even wasting time and space interviewing this irresponsible idiot? Clearly a slow news day.


----------



## Emmbeee (Nov 26, 2019)

Romford owner Tamplin: I died for two minutes and encountered God

Players at Romford FC are warned there will be a fine for anyone who calls him ‘gaffer’. His nickname — “because I’m a bit f***** in the head,” he says — is Daddy Pig.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2019)

Emmbeee said:


> Romford owner Tamplin: I died for two minutes and encountered God
> 
> Players at Romford FC are warned there will be a fine for anyone who calls him ‘gaffer’. His nickname — “because I’m a bit f***** in the head,” he says — is Daddy Pig.





> ITV cameras will follow Tamplin over two years for a documentary as he looks to show the real version of himself, not the man who gained the flash tag during his former footballing venture.


Car crash TV. I hope he survives.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 26, 2019)

Emmbeee said:


> Romford owner Tamplin: I died for two minutes and encountered God
> 
> Players at Romford FC are warned there will be a fine for anyone who calls him ‘gaffer’. His nickname — “because I’m a bit f***** in the head,” he says — is Daddy Pig.


Daddy Pig!!!!   I think Seb and me might have a song for him!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 26, 2019)

Ah the good old days


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 27, 2019)

Young Archie making an appearance on the bench tonight... 

(Nana Boakye Yiadom lining up for Barking in opposition)


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 27, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Young Archie making an appearance on the bench tonight...
> 
> (Nana Boakye Yiadom lining up for Barking in opposition)



Sonny Pig!


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 27, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> (Nana Boakye Yiadom lining up for Barking in opposition)



And Steven Sardinha who made a brief appearance for us last season or season before. I think he had been at Leatherhead until now.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 27, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Sonny Pig!



George is Daddy Pigs son in the show


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 27, 2019)

Arghh Romford win 4-3 on penalties. Tamplin punches the air. His managerial career back on track!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 28, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Arghh Romford win 4-3 on penalties. Tamplin punches the air. His managerial career back on track!


What on earth is wrong with a manager cheering a win?


----------



## Trimmy (Nov 28, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Arghh Romford win 4-3 on penalties. Tamplin punches the air. His managerial career back on track!


You might like the report on this link (https://www.barkinganddagenhampost.co.uk/sport/football/romford-barking-velocity-trophy-match-report)  if that's how you feel. I'm no fan of the man, but for good or ill there are dozens of innocent people plying a trade working behind the scenes and supporting families. Millionaires can choose to distribute their cash freely, or stash it gold and count it every night. He would be worse if he was the latter. No-one is all bad.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 28, 2019)

Trimmy said:


> You might like the report on this link (https://www.barkinganddagenhampost.co.uk/sport/football/romford-barking-velocity-trophy-match-report)  if that's how you feel. I'm no fan of the man, but for good or ill there are dozens of innocent people plying a trade working behind the scenes and supporting families. Millionaires can choose to distribute their cash freely, or stash it gold and count it every night. He would be worse if he was the latter. No-one is all bad.



You can't stash your cash if you are laundering it though.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2019)

Trimmy said:


> You might like the report on this link (https://www.barkinganddagenhampost.co.uk/sport/football/romford-barking-velocity-trophy-match-report)  if that's how you feel. I'm no fan of the man, but for good or ill there are dozens of innocent people plying a trade working behind the scenes and supporting families. Millionaires can choose to distribute their cash freely, or stash it gold and count it every night. He would be worse if he was the latter. No-one is all bad.


He just flaunts his wealth with hugely expensive sports cars and then makes a huge LOOK AT ME fuss about donating a few of his family's cast-off shoes.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 28, 2019)

editor said:


> He just flaunts his wealth with hugely expensive sports cars and then makes a huge LOOK AT ME fuss about donating a few of his family's cast-off shoes.


And then there's the question of how exactly he accumulated such wealth in the first place and how much tax he's paid on it.


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 28, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> What on earth is wrong with a manager cheering a win?


Nothing. Did I say there was?
I wasn't at the game and have no idea if he cheered, punched the air or sniffed some coke. It was imagined if you like. I have nothing against Romford FC but I was hoping, inspite all the money spent, the manager's record would be played 3 lost 3.

If 'the millionaire' offered me some money and I knew it was obtained illegally I would not accept it and buy Christmas presents for my children with it.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 28, 2019)

I think Tamplin gets more than enough publicity as it is.  I get that the sort of media outlets that normally pay no attention to non-league enjoy feeding his ego by talking about him, but monitoring their league cup performances on here seems a bit obsessive to me.


----------



## T Corcoran (Dec 1, 2019)

Last night, Romford signed the rapper "Ramz" most of you won't have a clue who he is but to us youth he's quite good


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 1, 2019)

T Corcoran said:


> Last night, Romford signed the rapper "Ramz" most of you won't have a clue who he is but to us youth he's quite good.


You're right, I've never heard of him, but I think the key question is "Good at what!"  Rap or football?


----------



## EDC (Dec 1, 2019)

The last Ramone?


----------



## T Corcoran (Dec 1, 2019)

Goof


Pink Panther said:


> You're right, I've never heard of him, but I think the key question is "Good at what!"  Rap or football?


Good at rapping. I've seen him play for the YouTube Sunday League team SE Dons and he wasn't that good


----------



## Emmbeee (Dec 1, 2019)

Maybe he'll keep the bench warm and lead the sing song in the dressing room?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 2, 2019)

T Corcoran said:


> Goof
> 
> Good at rapping. I've seen him play for the YouTube Sunday League team SE Dons and he wasn't that good



Maybe Glenn's getting into the music biz! The Romford Rap for Xmas Number 1!


----------



## Emmbeee (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Nivag (Dec 3, 2019)

Song by Solo 45 - Woman tells how music star Solo 45 'put gun to her head' and raped her


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2019)

Emmbeee said:


>



Twitter response


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



For fuck's sake. I genuinely feel sorry for the club, and fear for Romford.

Things were looking up at the end of last month too
Ownership consortium at Billericay Town keeps on growing


----------



## Taper (Dec 4, 2019)

My other club, Notts County, have faced numerous winding up petitions in recent years. It’s usually to do with VAT and brought by the HMRC. My guess is they’ll get an extension or will make the payment in time. But who knows.


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 4, 2019)

Always been my fear for Ricay. I feel for their loyal fans.


----------



## gnar182 (Dec 4, 2019)

Billericay Town FC Club Statement – 4th December 2019



Earlier today, we were contacted by a couple of media sources for comment as the club appeared on the ‘Companies Court winding up list’. On investigation, this was an ‘unadvertised’ procedure relating to a debt from before the current consortium took control.

The club are in the process of dealing with all the creditors from that period and are comfortable that everything necessary is being done to resolve these past issues.

Billericay Town FC is stable and moving forward in the right direction both on and off the field,

Thank you for your continued support.


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 4, 2019)

Taper said:


> My other club, Notts County, have faced numerous winding up petitions in recent years. It’s usually to do with VAT and brought by the HMRC. My guess is they’ll get an extension or will make the payment in time. But who knows.


Macclesfield and Bury are on that same court list as Billericay so this would make sense.


----------



## Son of Roy (Dec 28, 2019)

Aveley 6 Romford Allstars 0


----------



## Emmbeee (Dec 28, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Aveley 6 Romford Allstars 0


Archie playing upfront now!


----------



## Taper (Dec 28, 2019)

I’m sure we’ll sign their centre back before long.


----------



## Son of Roy (Dec 29, 2019)

The aftershave I always use is stench of Dumping Rubbish on Flood Plain and Tax Evasion.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 6, 2020)

😂


----------



## Taper (Jan 6, 2020)

He's been on the whizz again.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 6, 2020)

Nivag said:


> 😂



So the whole group collectively made this decision, it's not just Glen having barmy ideas and everyone else not being arsed to argue with him? I'm glad he's cleared that up, just so there's no misunderstanding.


----------



## MrFab_JP (Jan 6, 2020)

Parody football clubs could be out of business!


----------



## Nivag (Jan 6, 2020)

I like that someone replied they are signing a bearded lady next week 🎪


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 8, 2020)

Nivag said:


> 😂



Yeah sounds better than the 'Romford ex-Billericay Money Grabbers who don't give a shite about the football club' !

"_This ROMFORD family is growing so close with a BOND and ENERGY *money cannot buy.* We all love each other and believe in this club and we all now have our hearts and souls completely dedicated to taking this club up the leagues"._

LOL


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2020)

Son of Roy said:


> Yeah sounds better than the 'Romford ex-Billericay Money Grabbers who don't give a shite about the football club' !
> 
> "_This ROMFORD family is growing so close with a BOND and ENERGY *money cannot buy.* We all love each other and believe in this club and we all now have our hearts and souls completely dedicated to taking this club up the leagues"._
> 
> LOL


Love seems to come quickly to Glenn when he's throwing around the cash. And then disappears just as quick when it all goes tits up. 

(((Glenn)))


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2020)

MrFab_JP said:


> Parody football clubs could be out of business!



God told him to make this fella the mascot





#familyvalues #jesussavedglennforthis


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 11, 2020)

He is so humble he needs ..... a Range Rover! #welljel


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 11, 2020)

Son of Roy said:


> He is so humble he needs ..... a Range Rover! #welljel



Fucking ridiculous giving an enormous oversized vehicle like that to an inexperienced 17 year old driver. Just give him a sensible little car that gets him from A to B and lets him get used to driving. Once again it's all about GT making extravagant and ostentatious gestures and being the polar opposite of humble. The lad could hardly have a worse role model, I just hope he  can handle it properly without causing an accident.


----------



## 3010 (Jan 11, 2020)

Another loss for the Wizards:


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 11, 2020)

Actually this is fantastic entertainment for supporters of all non league football teams. I think the manager has had 6 games and only 1 win despite bringing in about 22 new players since the take-over. The movie clip on the team coach with all the players appearing to be disco dancing on the way to Cambridge City is ideal pre-match preparation! We must hope that the coach driver doesn't lose his job.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 12, 2020)

"Money can't buy this atmosphere." The irony! 🤣


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2020)

Isn't this Glenn replying to himself?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Isn't this Glenn replying to himself?


Whoever runs the Romford FC Twitter account said they were nothing to do with GT a couple of days ago.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2020)

Lazy Llama said:


> Whoever runs the Romford FC Twitter account said they were nothing to do with GT a couple of days ago.



Well, now I'm totally convinced.   🤣  😂


----------



## JCB (Jan 13, 2020)

A good traveler has no fixed plans
and is not intent upon arriving.
A good artist lets his intuition
lead him wherever it wants.
A good scientist has freed himself of concepts
and keeps his mind open to what is.

Thus the Master is available to all people
and doesn’t reject anyone.
He is ready to use all situations
and doesn’t waste anything.
This is called embodying the light.

What is a good man but a bad man’s teacher?
What is a bad man but a good man’s job?
If you don’t understand this, you will get lost,
however intelligent you are.
It is the great secret.

-Lao Tzu-
(Tao Te Ching, chapter 27, translation by Stephen Mitchell)


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 25, 2020)

Sounds like a load of 'old bollocks' to me. A humble man doesn't break the law, amass a fortune illegally then try to project a re-habilitated saintly image by giving a minute fraction of his wealth to someone less fortunate and seek maximum publicity. We would need to listen to the scores of people whose businesses and and lives were ruined by unpaid debts to have a balanced view. Do not despise the snake for having no horns for who is to say it will not turn into a dragon? (Monkey The Water Margin).

Another Saturday and no game for the Wizards. All those expensive players sitting around doing nothing! At this rate they will have to play 20 games in the last two weeks of the season. I see he has adjusted his prediction (from smashing the division this season). 

to

_This squad is now 1 effing player away from beeing compleet and smashin the effing leeeg next seeson. Lets get to leeeg 2 within 5 effing yeers. Just off to Sheesh in Chigwell for a effing meel so expensiv that you effing tax paying #looosers cant aford to eat their. Effing crime pays._


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jan 27, 2020)

The wizards crashed to another defeat tonight, not as easy as it looks this 'buying the league' lark


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jan 27, 2020)

Was getting updates from Joe Hickey at this game, sounded very amusing. They missed a pen to make it 2-2 and Glenn hooked him, this after apparently calling his entire squad c**ts when they went 2-0 down!!!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 27, 2020)

baleboy_93 said:


> Was getting updates from Joe Hickey at this game, sounded very amusing. They missed a pen to make it 2-2 and Glenn hooked him, this after apparently calling his entire squad c**ts when they went 2-0 down!!!


In the previous game I believe he made a tactical substituton within the first 5 minutes with the score at 0-0.


----------



## bkbk (Jan 27, 2020)

baleboy_93 said:


> Was getting updates from Joe Hickey at this game, sounded very amusing. They missed a pen to make it 2-2 and Glenn hooked him, this after apparently calling his entire squad c**ts when they went 2-0 down!!!



Sounds most unlike Glenn


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 28, 2020)

This might be a silly question, but don't you have to have an FA coaching badge of some type to manage a club at that level?


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 28, 2020)

If Glenn's done his FA coaching badges he wiill know what he's doing. Although 'the Genitals' doesnt quite have the same ring as the Wizards!

Isn't one of the ten commands - Though shall't not call thy neighbour a genital. Or something like that?


----------



## Emmbeee (Feb 1, 2020)

The wizards got a point today. They'll be dancing in the streets of hogwarts tonight!


----------



## Blitzwalker (Feb 7, 2020)

Due to the condition of the pitch, the Isthmian League have ordered the closure of the Brentwood ground that Romford currently share. For this Saturday at least, Romford are playing at Phoenix Sports ground in Crayford. At the current rate, they’re going to playing four matches a week for the rest of the season!


----------



## tomwi (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2020)

tomwi said:


>



It's all about ME ME ME! I give so much. I'm so generous. I love too much. ME ME ME.


----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 7, 2020)

Er you know he says he died and came back from the dead. Then he says he died twice. Well thats actually once more than JC according to the bible. He's on a mission from God (the same as JC). 
Wow so he thinks ..............


----------



## gnar182 (Feb 8, 2020)

Huge turnout today, well on his way to making Romford sustainable.


----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 8, 2020)

It's partly because the game is at Phoenix Sports FC Mayplace Road East, Barnehurst, Kent, DA7 6JT. Due to the state of the Brentwood pitch they are not even playing their home games in the same county!!!


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 8, 2020)

gnar182 said:


> View attachment 197916Huge turnout today, well on his way to making Romford sustainable.


Unfortunately they won 3-1 against the second bottom team, so now 6 points from safety with 6 matches in hand. (Only one relegation place to avoid.)


----------



## Emmbeee (Feb 9, 2020)

Hey they won on Saturday!


----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 26, 2020)

How embarrassing. If I had £50M I think I'd have better things to do than roll around in a load of piss on the changing room floor! Back in your holes haters.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2020)

Son of Roy said:


> How embarrassing. If I had £50M I think I'd have better things to do than roll around in a load of piss on the changing room floor! Back in your holes haters.



He's the living proof that money can't buy you real happiness. Would any of those people be with him if he wasn't the owner of the club and paying their wages? I doubt it. Sad, really.


----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 26, 2020)

_"A huge day for Romford fc and all addicts as I said never give up the fight and you can then win no matter who doesn’t think you can"._

Is he saying his Romford FC players are addicts? Or that all Romford supporters are addicts? Or that addicts should support Romford because he is a recovering addict? I am confused!


----------



## Taper (Feb 26, 2020)

What have Charlton Athletic got to do with it?


----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 4, 2020)

Romford 1 AFC Sudbury 2

Magic Wand for sale. Held together with sellotape. Some woodworm. One previous owner.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 4, 2020)

Son of Roy said:


> Romford 1 AFC Sudbury 2
> 
> Magic Wand for sale. Held together with sellotape. Some woodworm. One previous owner.



Probably got wet on way to the game.


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 8, 2020)

Remember to
"Stay at home" - "Take drugs" - "Use the NHS"


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 12, 2020)

Olly Murs and his father


----------



## Cat Daisy (Apr 12, 2020)

Son of Roy said:


> Olly Murs and his father
> View attachment 206338


I assume it is his father and that they live in the same household? Otherwise the social distancing police will be paying a visit.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 15, 2020)

Photo being from November 2019.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 5, 2020)

He's beaten coronavirus

"_Do some exercise. _W_alk round the effing forest_". I say do you think he means Epping forest?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 5, 2020)

Son of Roy said:


> He's beaten coronavirus


He got them Lock Down, Can't Get Me No Steroids Blues.
the daft cunt


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 6, 2020)

Don’t think he is very well.


----------



## Emmbeee (Jun 7, 2020)

The man needs help. 100% back on the sniff


----------



## gnar182 (Jun 7, 2020)

Emmbeee said:


> The man needs help. 100% back on the sniff



what gives you that impression ?🤦‍♂️


----------



## Aldaniti (Jun 16, 2020)

Definitely not a well boy. His tweets have gone from being a parody to a personal car crash and somebody needs to take the car keys off him.


----------



## pitchfork (Jun 23, 2020)

Six seconds in the powder hits the back of the throat, he’s on it!


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2020)

pitchfork said:


> Six seconds in the powder hits the back of the throat, he’s on it!


It's all about Glenn again.


----------



## Aldaniti (Jul 21, 2020)

met 2 ... shook hands, meeting another 2 and will have met all 10 for this unique opportunity by next week.
Love the stockings, very RHS.


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 27, 2020)

Going well 😂


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 3, 2020)

Not smashing it


----------



## Aldaniti (Feb 10, 2021)

Wonderin what’s happened to our Glenn. In spite of all his idiosyncrasies, I do hope he is alright.


----------



## EDC (Feb 11, 2021)

I honestly couldn’t give a shit about him right now.


----------



## steeplejack (Mar 4, 2021)

Glenn Tamplin has left Romford FC.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 4, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> Glenn Tamplin has left Romford FC.






> Glenn is now working and living abroad



On the run from HMRC? 😂


----------



## scousedom (Mar 5, 2021)

Fans of non-league clubs in non-extradition countries: beware.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 5, 2021)

Nivag said:


> On the run from HMRC? 😂


I guess that would be 'essential travel'!


----------



## steeplejack (Mar 5, 2021)

Soon to be found building _“an atmosphere that money just can’t buy”_ at a club in the South Ossetian third tier


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 5, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Fans of non-league clubs in non-extradition countries: beware.


Northern Cyprus perhaps?


----------



## gnar182 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 6, 2021)

gnar182 said:


> View attachment 257442



particularly enjoyed this episode


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 6, 2021)

we will never forget the Mural #Banksy


----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 9, 2021)

What will all the 'users' do without him? Who will pull them out of the darkness into the light? Has the Tamplin emergency telephone service been removed? What will all those people do without him?


----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 13, 2021)

Expect his wife, kids and dogs are all listed as employees of the Steel company(s). All getting furlough payments


----------



## Emmbeee (Jul 14, 2021)

He's back on twitter after a six month bender with a newly incorporated steel company.
Plus ca change......


----------



## Aldaniti (Aug 7, 2021)

Another new steel company… htf is he allowed to keep setting these up?
His videos are disturbing. It’s a pity nobody has the balls to have a quiet word with him.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Aug 7, 2021)

Ooh, job vacancies at his (latest) steel company. I'm in!


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 8, 2021)

Rob Swaine seemingly didn't enjoy his time under Glenn. Can't understand why?!


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 6, 2021)

You love to see it!


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 14, 2021)

You love to see more of it 🤣


**


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 14, 2021)

Yeah but every time you post that I remember that 3 of their measly 7 points came from beating us away from home


----------



## Trimmy (Nov 14, 2021)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Yeah but every time you post that I remember that 3 of their measly 7 points came from beating us away from home


...for the last time. We'll be in separate leagues next year...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 14, 2021)

one million to be champions....then.....


----------



## cambelt (Nov 15, 2021)

In all fairness it was a nice friendly club before Tamplin so I don't wish them much ill.  One of the best away days I have been on is when we lost 2-0, everyone was tanked up on Mayflower Gold, and we hanged the cat afterwards


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 15, 2021)

cambelt said:


> In all fairness it was a nice friendly club before Tamplin so I don't wish them much ill.  One of the best away days I have been on is when we lost 2-0, everyone was tanked up on Mayflower Gold, and we hanged the cat afterwards



We got a lift from town to the ground with some Billericay fans who we met in the pub. They have the odd knobhead for sure but I think they're OK on the whole - without Tamplin I've nothing against them.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 15, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They have the odd knobhead for sure but I think they're OK on the whole - without Tamplin I've nothing against them.


That's my thoughts too


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 21, 2021)

not very good look for Essex teams


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 27, 2021)

FA Trophy 2nd Round 27th Nov 2021

Such bad luck with Maidstone equalising in the 89th minute!


----------



## Son of Roy (Dec 4, 2021)

The Relegation story continues ......




markalanbaker22 doesn't tweet about football anymore only Covid, masks and vaccinations 😆
May as well look at the form guide (last 6 games)


----------



## Son of Roy (Dec 26, 2021)

Happy Christmas !


(Correct grammar, "You're fucked")


----------



## Son of Roy (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2021)

Son of Roy said:


>



Man, he's not healthy. Someone needs to look after him.


----------



## Latahs (Dec 28, 2021)

Oh no, the sea moss guys got to him…


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 30, 2022)

We really should raise some money for the Braintree 12th man scheme


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 30, 2022)

You 'effing lot might have 'effing left, but I am still in the 'effing EU.


----------



## Latahs (Jan 30, 2022)

Banana skin incoming…


----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Latahs (Feb 5, 2022)

They’ll have three more points this time next week…


----------



## Roger D (Feb 6, 2022)

If they do fair play. They are now owned by long standing fans who are trying to baseline the club. Why hate a club for what a previous owner did? Frankly some of ours weren't that much better.

 If you argue they were unsustainable they won the Isthmian you are correct. Please explain how we were sustainable the next season given the chairman has stated he was going to place us into liguidation if we didn't get an agreement to go home, by memory, by September 31st of our first year in Conference South


----------



## Latahs (Feb 6, 2022)

This thread should have died as soon as Tamplins tenure ended, the fact that it has 1k more replies than the ground redevelopment is an affront, as well as a monument to hubris and misplaced priorities (yes I’m aware of the irony of posting here given the sentiment).


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2022)

I had a pleasant trip or two to Billericay before the Muriel King took over. I guess he's proof of the long term damage one person can do to a club long after they've gone (see also: Raith Rovers).


----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## EDC (Mar 4, 2022)

Son of Roy said:


> View attachment 312826
> View attachment 312827
> View attachment 312829
> View attachment 312828


All the more embarrasing that 6 of their 19 points this season have come from Dulwich Hamlet.


----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## scousedom (Mar 5, 2022)

Son of Roy said:


> View attachment 313011
> View attachment 313012
> View attachment 313013


If they hadn’t got six points off Hamlet they would be on 14. Like, half that of Welling. They must be gutted they can’t play us every week.


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## scousedom (Apr 23, 2022)

Just seen the Leatherhead table posted elsewhere!


----------



## EDC (Apr 23, 2022)

Billericay are off the bottom at this moment, maybe a good time to forget about them.


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 23, 2022)

EDC said:


> Billericay are off the bottom at this moment, maybe a good time to forget about them.


Not now Welling 2 Havant 1. We will forget them soon enough after they have been relegated!


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 23, 2022)

Better get Derren Brown!


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Son of Roy (May 2, 2022)

RELEGATED.
Glenn Tamplin, Mark Baker, Rylan Clark-Neal, TOWIE, the Circus Tavern, fake tan, fake teeth, botox, fillers, Amy Childs' vagazzle salon, Lion murals, and all that rubbish chucked down the side of the A12, your boys are DOWN 
It's Karma. Order restored to the universe.
What a waste of money! Back where you belong. We gave you six points!
You heard it here first 
Who'd have thought Welling would beat Maidstone eh? We love Welling 

It's only bantz!


----------



## B.I.G (May 2, 2022)

Son of Roy said:


> View attachment 320950
> View attachment 320951
> View attachment 320952
> 
> ...



I literally heard it here first. Can’t stop crying. 

😸


----------



## Taper (May 2, 2022)

Replaced by Craig Edwards' Cheshunt too. Proper karma.


----------



## B.I.G (May 2, 2022)

Stop all the clocks, cut off the telephone, 
Prevent Mark from tweeting, now he is alone, 
Silence the chants and with muffled drum 
Bring out the coffin, let the mourners come. 

Let aeroplanes circle them overhead 
Scribbling on the sky that Tamplin’s Dream Is Dead, 
Put masks over the mouths of the public sheep, 
Let the covid policemen wake from their sleep. 

Billericay was his North, his South, his East and West, 
Co-op his working week and his Sunday rest, 
His noon, his midnight, his talk, his song; 
He thought it would last for ever: he was wrong. 

The stars are not wanted now: put out every one; 
Fuck off Billericay, relegation is done. 
Pour away the coke and sweep up the cans;
Billericay once again has only two fans.


----------



## Son of Roy (May 2, 2022)

Just looked up 'Revenge' in the dictionary :

"A dish consisting of Monkfish and Quinoa eaten froid by beardy hipsters called Tarquin and Cedric, in a village near Peckham Rye"?


----------



## Blitzwalker (May 2, 2022)

Son of Roy said:


> Just looked up 'Revenge' in the dictionary :
> 
> "A dish consisting of Monkfish and Quinoa eaten froid by beardy hipsters called Tarquin and Nigel, in a village near Peckham Rye".


“Best served at a lower than ambient temperature.”


----------



## Son of Roy (May 3, 2022)

Son of Roy said:


> View attachment 297597



Well Rel


----------



## Taper (May 3, 2022)

I love Mr Baker's monkfish comments. How very gauche.  No one of any standing has touched the stuff since the early 2000s.


----------



## barnsleydulwich (May 4, 2022)

Romford had a great season too😂😂😂


----------



## Nivag (May 5, 2022)

Club Statement from the Board of Directors - Billericay Town FC
					

We would like express our deep regret for the circumstances in which we find ourselves writing this. As fans ourselves, we know just how frustrated, hurt and disappointed you will all be feeling. As a group, we would like to offer our sincere apologies and take full responsibility for the...




					www.billericaytownfc.co.uk


----------



## Son of Roy (May 5, 2022)

Statement from the Billericay board "We will do what’s necessary to get the men’s first team back to the league in which we belong".

They already have!

It's as if everyone has forgotten that before Tamplin turned up with his dodgy cash they were a second rate Isthmian division club at best!!!


----------



## Son of Roy (May 5, 2022)

Another day another steel company name!


----------



## Son of Roy (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Sparkle Motion (Jun 1, 2022)

Now Tamplin’s long gone and Billericay are relegated, maybe turn your attention to a club still being run in a similar manner; Ebbsfleet United.


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 1, 2022)

Sparkle Motion said:


> Now Tamplin’s long gone and Billericay are relegated, maybe turn your attention to a club still being run in a similar manner; Ebbsfleet United.



*Gravesend and Northfleet.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jun 1, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> *Gravesend and Northfleet.


Definitely this


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 1, 2022)

Sparkle Motion said:


> Now Tamplin’s long gone and Billericay are relegated, maybe turn your attention to a club still being run in a similar manner; Ebbsfleet United.


Not on this thread


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Jun 2, 2022)

I’m just glad we no longer have to compete with them on wages. What a waste of £16 million.


----------



## NPDHFC (Jun 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 26, 2022)

Billericay Town owner Greg Lake


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Sparkle Motion (Jul 6, 2022)

Talking of Ebbsfleet; new stadium plans.









						Football club reveals huge waterfront stadium plans
					

A football club has announced plans for a new 8,000-seater stadium at the heart of a new harbourside destination featuring shops, offices and homes.




					www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 6, 2022)

Sparkle Motion said:


> Talking of Ebbsfleet; new stadium plans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We could do with something not too far off of that tbf.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> We could do with something not too far off of that tbf.


Even their current ground looks better than our new proposed stadium!


----------



## Son of Roy (Jul 28, 2022)

editor said:


> Even their current ground looks better than our new proposed stadium!


Perhaps the Ebbsfleet related posts could be moved into a new Ebbsfleet thread?


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 28, 2022)

Son of Roy said:


> Perhaps the Ebbsfleet related posts could be moved into a new Ebbsfleet thread?



*Gravesend and Northfleet thread


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 29, 2022)

editor said:


> Even their current ground looks better than our new proposed stadium!
> 
> View attachment 331178


Perhaps we should just allow overseas investors in the club and lose millions every year, then we could emulate Ebbsfleet. However I’m not sure you’d approve of that.
By the way the numbers for 2021
Ebbsfleet loss for year £1.3 million and £1.6 million in 2020.
There are also various charges over their stadium to secure their £3.7 million of loans.
And of course I am sure you approve of the name change to secure a sponsorship deal. Still they did become fan owned at one stage which is good but that went so well they were within hours of going out of business at the end.
Great example for The Hanlet to aspire to. Still, at least they didn’t get  Peter Crouch on board.
By the way, why no comment ever on the prominent involvement of a man owning multiple McDonalds outlets in running Peckham Town and their previous sponsorship by an estate agent?


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> Perhaps we should just allow overseas investors in the club and lose millions every year, then we could emulate Ebbsfleet. However I’m not sure you’d approve of that.
> By the way the numbers for 2021
> Ebbsfleet loss for year £1.3 million and £1.6 million in 2020.
> There are also various charges over their stadium to secure their £3.7 million of loans.
> ...


Not sure what Peckham has to do with anything here, but seeing as you asked, I absolutely hated it when the McDonalds logo was on their shirts just as much as I hated it when Hamlet took on estate agent sponsorship (losing a hugely influential fan in the process) all those years ago. And I continue to hate the way that fans' legitimate concerns about Crouch and the club's hypocritical stance on gambling continues to be totally ignored.  Suddenly gambling is OK if there's a celebrity involved.

And, unlike hipster Hamlet with their record breaking crowds and endless mainstream media coverage, I don't imagine a club the size of Peckham would have sponsors lining up to invest in the club, so I guess they take what they can. If I had the dosh, I'd be happy to sponsor them.

But I'm a bit miffed by your defensive tone. Seeing as I've been responsible for providing more positive press coverage for Dulwich Hamlet than_ any other media outlet _for the last decade or so - and who continues to host their biggest fan forum for free, and without any advertising  - aren't I entitled to express my disappointment at the proposed new stadium, even when it's a throwaway remark in an unrelated thread?


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 29, 2022)

editor said:


> Not sure what Peckham has to do with anything here, but seeing as you asked, I absolutely hated it when the McDonalds logo was on their shirts just as much as I hated it when Hamlet took on estate agent sponsorship (losing a hugely influential fan in the process) all those years ago. And I continue to hate the way that fans' legitimate concerns about Crouch and the club's hypocritical stance on gambling continues to be totally ignored.  Suddenly gambling is OK if there's a celebrity involved.
> 
> And, unlike hipster Hamlet with their record breaking crowds and endless mainstream media coverage, I don't imagine a club the size of Peckham would have sponsors lining up to invest in the club, so I guess they take what they can. If I had the dosh, I'd be happy to sponsor them.
> 
> But I'm a bit miffed by your defensive tone. Seeing as I've been responsible for providing more positive press coverage for Dulwich Hamlet than_ any other media outlet _for the last decade or so - and who continues to host their biggest fan forum for free, and without any advertising  - aren't I entitled to express my disappointment at the proposed new stadium, even when it's a throwaway remark in an unrelated thread?


I assure you that the club was not fighting off sponsors when it took money from estate agents. Promotion to was the catalyst for other brands coming forward .They were actually the only bidders at the time.
As for the work you’ve done I know I have always appreciated it and not sure what else I can say.
In respect of Crouch, Ben gave an answer that is minuted at the last fans forum. I am not sure what happened to the Q&A or much of the clubs media work last year but I think the recent full time appointment shows the Directors were not happy and felt it needed far more focus.


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 29, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> In respect of Crouch, Ben gave an answer that is minuted at the last fans forum.


Are those minutes available anywhere?


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 29, 2022)

editor said:


> Not sure what Peckham has to do with anything here, but seeing as you asked, I absolutely hated it when the McDonalds logo was on their shirts just as much as I hated it when Hamlet took on estate agent sponsorship (losing a hugely influential fan in the process) all those years ago. And I continue to hate the way that fans' legitimate concerns about Crouch and the club's hypocritical stance on gambling continues to be totally ignored.  Suddenly gambling is OK if there's a celebrity involved.
> 
> And, unlike hipster Hamlet with their record breaking crowds and endless mainstream media coverage, I don't imagine a club the size of Peckham would have sponsors lining up to invest in the club, so I guess they take what they can. If I had the dosh, I'd be happy to sponsor them.
> 
> ...


I've struggled in recent years to square the perfectly pleasant, funny and reasonable Editor that you get in person with the online version.

I don't take pleasure in suggesting that the online version has increasingly come across as entirely entitled and embittered, even when you make otherwise valid points. Perhaps it would be better for you to call it a day with the Hamlet and focus on Peckham, if that's more your thing. That would surely be better than projecting your defensiveness on to somebody who works their arse off for the club. Also for free, and without the entitlement.

I don't know how much of a part your reporting and promotion of the club contributed to the growth in crowds (i'd never heard of Urban75 or Brixton Buzz before I started going to games) but, either way, you've become a relentless detractor now. Dragging the amusing but self-mythologising former supporter who either stopped going because of the estate agent sponsorship or, as likely, because he had a child and was skint, is a nonsense. As is your defence of Peckham being sponsored by McDonalds. You may as well have just said "Yeah, well I like Peckham now, so my double-standards are fine". At this stage, I don't think the club owe either of you anything.

Face up to the fact that your favourite days supporting the club have passed, like plenty of others have. Go and do something more to your tastes i.e. watching Peckham. Close down this message board if you like, it's hardly promoting the club is it? As fun as it once was it's just like any other non-league forum now, largely comprising of people whining about stuff, while simultaneously doing sod all to change things. You'd think it was the Kingstonian forum. 

I won't be rushing back to read any response you conjure up to this, i'm one of those who has largely moved on. Try it, i'll reckon you'll like it. If you don't want to do that, try just owning your own words. I think you're a good guy in the real world.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2022)

StephenMac said:


> I don't know how much of a part your reporting and promotion of the club contributed to the growth in crowds (i'd never heard of Urban75 or Brixton Buzz before I started going to games) ...


Thanks for your opinion on the matter. You probably know best then.

For accuracy, I think you should know that in-between being a 'relentless detractor' I still take the time and effort to publish match photos, news and season ticket updates on both the men's and women's team every week. What have you been doing?


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 29, 2022)

If you'd stopped at the first sentence, you'd have avoided reinforcing Macca's point.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2022)

Here's all the relentless detracting I've been responsible for over the last four weeks:

Dulwich Hamlet Women: first batch of fixtures announced, covering August to September 2022​
Dulwich Hamlet FC commits to Muslim Athlete Charter​
In photos: Dulwich Hamlet draw 0-0 with Arsenal u23s in a lively encounter, Sat 16th July 2022​
Double local football on Saturday, with Peckham Town playing at 1pm and Dulwich Hamlet kicking off at 3pm​
In photos: Dulwich Hamlet defeated 0-2 by Sutton United in pre-season friendly, Tues 12th July 2022​
Hope + Glory announce a multi-year kit partnership with Dulwich Hamlet​
Dulwich Hamlet Women’s team announce six pre season friendlies, starting from Sun 24th July 2022​
Football this weekend as Dulwich Hamlet and Peckham Town have pre-season matches on Saturday, 9th July 2022​
Dulwich Hamlet season tickets now on sale for the 2022-23 season​
Dulwich Hamlet: full fixture list for the 2022/23 season released​


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2022)

StephenMac said:


> . Close down this message board if you like, it's hardly promoting the club is it? As fun as it once was it's just like any other non-league forum now, largely comprising of people whining about stuff, while simultaneously doing sod all to change things. You'd think it was the Kingstonian forum.


Perhaps you should read this.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jul 29, 2022)

I am saying the tidyness of the forum has has gone array. These arguments should be moved somewhere else because they are detracting from the ridiculing of Billericay and GT !


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 30, 2022)

editor said:


> Here's all the relentless detracting I've been responsible for over the last four weeks:
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet Women: first batch of fixtures announced, covering August to September 2022​
> Dulwich Hamlet FC commits to Muslim Athlete Charter​
> ...


Thank you for your both your service and for sharing this. You hardly ever mention all your selfless-work. Hope all the people who messaged me yesterday see it and now understand that your hobby clears you to endlessly berate people who kept and keep the club going. Maybe you could do a mental health blog or something next.


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 30, 2022)

editor said:


> Perhaps you should read this.


Right, i've read that - a message from the newly employed guy who is rightly and professionally seeking to build bridges on behalf of the club. Coincidentally, the replacement for the guy who quit in part because of the negative effect on his mental health caused by your forum and bullshit. I'll be sure to check in next week for your latest pearl.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2022)

StephenMac said:


> Right, i've read that - a message from the newly employed guy who is rightly and professionally seeking to build bridges on behalf of the club. Coincidentally, the replacement for the guy who quit in part because of the negative effect on his mental health caused by your forum and bullshit. I'll be sure to check in next week for your latest pearl.


Fuck me, you've turned into a really nasty piece of work.  Publicly blaming me for someone's supposed mental health problems is about as low as you can go.

He hasn't been on this forum for a year or so and I've barely spoken a single word to to him for a similar length of time, yet I'm somehow responsible for him quitting now?

Mind you, your hypocrisy is breath-taking on this matter. I haven't forgotten what you were saying about him at the time to anyone who would listen.

Anyway, we're done. I think it's highly inappropriate to be publicly discussing someone's mental health so I won't be continuing the conversation.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2022)

StephenMac said:


> Hope all the people who messaged me yesterday...


Classic move, straight out of the playbook. 



> *Showboat*
> Once the argument is in full swing, publicly thank all those people who have e-mailed you privately with their messages of support.


----------



## gnar182 (Jul 30, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> Perhaps we should just allow overseas investors in the club and lose millions every year, then we could emulate Ebbsfleet. However I’m not sure you’d approve of that.
> By the way the numbers for 2021
> Ebbsfleet loss for year £1.3 million and £1.6 million in 2020.
> There are also various charges over their stadium to secure their £3.7 million of loans.
> ...



Very professional response from a club director this Liam, well done mate.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 31, 2022)

gnar182 said:


> Very professional response from a club director this Liam, well done mate.



Don’t think he is a club director anymore. Could be wrong. 

Still even if he was, hardly unprofessional to have an opinion is it?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 31, 2022)

Pink Panther said:


> Definitely more numbers I reckon.  A couple of seasons ago I recall a Billericay fan on their message board commenting that _"I wouldn't mind the numbers they [Dulwich] get, but I wouldn't want the type of supporters they get."_  (Presumably women, children, ethnic minorities and anyone else who doesn't fit the 'football fan' sterotype of being a locally born and bred working class white bloke who's followed the club since childhood?)


Presumably? There could not be other perfectly legitimate reasons?


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 31, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Presumably? There could not be other perfectly legitimate reasons?



Drunk already? I can’t wait for someone that doesn’t post anymore to respond to a post from five years ago.


----------



## Roger D (Jul 31, 2022)

Companies House records show Liam isn't a Director of either DHFC Ltd or DHFC Shareholding Ltd. He resigned both Directorships in 2018.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 31, 2022)

Roger D said:


> Companies House records show Liam isn't a Director of either DHFC Ltd or DHFC Shareholding Ltd. He resigned both Directorships in 2018.



Oops. Indeed.


----------



## gnar182 (Jul 31, 2022)

I could reword it to say affiliated to the club in an official capacity but I’ll just take the L. You’ve been very helpful lads thank you.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 31, 2022)

gnar182 said:


> I could reword it to say affiliated to the club in an official capacity but I’ll just take the L. You’ve been very helpful lads thank you.



What official capacity?


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 1, 2022)

Thanks. I try to be respectful to people and my response was just to show more of a comparison with Ebbsfleet than merely a stadium. I believe there is much to like about the stadium but there is much I don’t believe many would want for Dulwich.
I understand fans frustrations with media and communication and would agree with much of the complaints. The new full time employee responsible for that has already been on the forum seeking to build bridges and I would strongly recommend sending him messages outlining concerns and suggestions.


----------



## gnar182 (Aug 1, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> Thanks. I try to be respectful to people and my response was just to show more of a comparison with Ebbsfleet than merely a stadium. I believe there is much to like about the stadium but there is much I don’t believe many would want for Dulwich.
> I understand fans frustrations with media and communication and would agree with much of the complaints. The new full time employee responsible for that has already been on the forum seeking to build bridges and I would strongly recommend sending him messages outlining concerns and suggestions.



 been dragged in for PR training by Ben this morning? 🤭


----------



## NPDHFC (Aug 1, 2022)

gnar182 said:


> been dragged in for PR training by Ben this morning? 🤭


Liam seems like an odd target for your opprobrium…


----------



## gnar182 (Aug 1, 2022)

NPDHFC said:


> Liam seems like an odd target for your opprobrium…


I respectfully disagree


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 1, 2022)

gnar182 said:


> I respectfully disagree



You could perhaps elucidate upon that for us? As far as I am aware, Liam is up there with the likes of Mishi for what he's done for the club.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> You could perhaps elucidate upon that for us? As far as I am aware, Liam is up there with the likes of Mishi for what he's done for the club.


I've always had him down as a damn good 'un even if he does get a bit antsy with me at times!


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 1, 2022)

editor said:


> I've always had him down as a damn good 'un even if he does get a bit antsy with me at times!



Everyone gets antsy with you. 😉


----------



## MrFouldsy (Aug 3, 2022)

Everyone should just fuck off


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2022)

MrFouldsy said:


> Everyone should just fuck off


That's the spirit!


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 3, 2022)

MrFouldsy said:


> Everyone should just fuck off



Ah, a fellow misanthrope. 

Hello.


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 29, 2022)

Meanwhile down in the Isthmian Prem.... 
19th place


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 29, 2022)

It seems Chris Dickson isn't much appreciated either


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 29, 2022)

The wheels have come off at Ricky ...... again! 
There is only one man that can save them ......


Upon the wreckage of thy yesterday. Design the structure of tomorrow and all that.
Or just start supporting Aveley?


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 29, 2022)

Why are Billericay FC like Mark Baker?

Both spent the weekend being shit on.


----------



## pitchfork (Aug 30, 2022)

Son of Roy said:


> The wheels have come off at Ricky ...... again!
> There is only one man that can save them ......
> 
> View attachment 340224
> ...


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 31, 2022)

Mark Baker. He's a piss taker
A barrel scraper
But he's having a ball ache...r
Because he's a fake...r
He needs a deal maker
Cos his team are going down like Freddie Laker
Needs porridge, but not like a quaker
He misses GT the drug taker
Promotion dreams dissapeared like vapour
His tory uncle is Philip Baker
FF sake...r.


----------

